# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  القانون المدني الأردني

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم (43) لعام 1976 
القانون المدني


باب تمهيدي 
الفصل الاول 
احكام عامة 
1- القانون وتطبيقه 
المادة 1- يسمى هذا القانون (القانون المدني لسنة 1976) ويعمل به من 1 /1 / 01977
المادة 2- 
1- تسري نصوص هذا القانون على المسائل التي تتناولها هذه النصوص بالفاظها ومعانيها ولا مساغ للاجتهاد في مورد النص.
2- فاذا لم تجد المحكمة نصا في هذا القانون حكمت بأحكام الفقه الاسلامي الاكثر موافقة لنصوص هذا القانون ، فان لم
توجد فبمقتضى مبادىء الشريعة الاسلامية.
3- فان لم توجد حكمت بمقتضى العرف، فان لم توجد حكمت بمقتضى قواعد العدالة، ويشترط في العرف ان يكون عاما وقديما ثابتا
ومطردا ولا يتعارض مع احكام القانون او النظام العام او الاداب. اما اذا كان العرف خاصا ببلد معين فيسري حكمه على
ذلك البلد. 
4- ويسترشد في ذلك كله بما أقره القضاء والفقه على ان لا يتعارض مع ما ذكر.
المادة 3-
يرجع في فهم النص وتفسيره وتأويله ودلالته الى قواعد أصول الفقه الاسلامي.
2- التطبيق الزمني للقانون:
المادة 4- 
ما ثبت بزمان يحكم ببقائه ما لم يوجد دليل على ما ينافيه.

المادة 5-
لا يجوز الغاء نص تشريعي الا بتشريع لاحق ينص صراحة على هذا الالغاء او يشتمل على نص يتعارض مع نص 
التشريع القديم او ينظم من جديد الموضوع الذي سبق ان قرر قواعده ذلك التشريع.

المادة 6-
1- تسري النصوص المتعلقة بالاهلية على جميع الاشخاص الذين تنطبق عليهم الشروط المقررة في تلك النصوص.
2- واذا توفرت الاهلية في شخص طبقاً لنصوص قديمة ثم اصبح ناقص الاهلية بمقتضى نصوص جديدة فلا اثر لذلك في تصرفاته
السابقة.

المادة 7-
1- تسري النصوص الجديدة المتعلقة بالتقادم من وقت العمل بها على كل تقادم لم يكتمل.
2- على ان النصوص القديمة هي التي تسري على المسائل الخاصة ببدء التقادم ووقفه وانقطاعه وذلك عن المدة السابقة على
العمل بالنصوص الجديدة.
المادة 8-
1- اذا قرر النص الجديد مدة للتقادم اقصر مما قرره النص القديم سرت المدة الجديدة من وقت العمل بالنص الجديد ولو
كانت المدة القديمة قد بدأت قبل ذلك.
2- اما اذا كان الباقي من المدة التي نص عليها القانون القديم اقصر من المدة التي قررها النص الجديد فان التقادم يتم
بانقضاء هذا الباقي.
المادة 9-
تطبق على ادلة الاثبات النصوص السارية عند اعدادها او في الوقت الذي كان يجب ان تعد فيه.

المادة 10-
تحسب المواعيد بالتقويم الشمسي ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.
3- التطبيق المكاني للقانون:-
المادة 11-
القانون الاردني هو المرجع في تكييف العلاقات عندما يطلب تحديد نوع هذه العلاقات في قضية تتنازع فيها القوانين لمعرفة
القانون الواجب تطبيقه من بينها.
المادة 12- 
1- يسري على الحالة المدنية للاشخاص واهليتهم قانون الدولة التي ينتمون اليها بجنسيتهم. ومع ذلك ففي التصرفات المالية
التي تعقد في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية وتترتب آثارها فيها اذا كان احد الطرفين اجنبيا ناقص الاهلية وكان نقص الاهلية
يرجع الى سبب فيه خفاء لا يسهل على الطرف الآخر تبينه، فان هذا السبب لا يؤثر في اهليته.
2- اما النظام القانوني للاشخاص الحكمية الاجنبية من شركات وجمعيات ومؤسسات وغيرها ، فيسري عليه قانون الدولة التي
اتخذت فيها هذه الاشخاص مركز ادارتها الرئيسي الفعلي ، فاذا باشرت نشاطها الرئيسي في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية فان
القانون الاردني هو الذي يسري.
المادة 13- 
1- يرجع في الشروط الموضوعية لصحة الزواج الى قانون كل من الزوجين.
2- اما من حيث الشكل فيعتبر الزواج ما بين اجنبيين او ما بين أجنبي واردني صحيحاً اذا عقد وفقا لاوضاع البلد الذي
تم فيه، او اذا روعيت فيه الاوضاع التي قررها قانون كل من الزوجين.

المادة 14-
1- يسري قانون الدولة التي ينتمي اليها الزوج وقت انعقاد الزواج على الآثار التي يرتبها عقد الزواج ، بما في ذلك
من اثر بالنسبة الى المال.
2- اما الطلاق فيسري عليه قانون الدولة التي ينتمي اليها الزوج وقت الطلاق. ويسري على التطليق والانفصال قانون الدولة
التي ينتمي اليها الزوج وقت رفع الدعوى.

المادة 15-
في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين اذا كان احد الزوجين اردنيا وقت انعقاد الزواج ، يسري القانون الاردني
وحده فيما عدا شرط الاهلية للزواج.
المادة 16-
يسري على الالتزام بالنفقة فيما بين الاقارب، قانون المدين بها.

المادة 17-
يسري على المسائل الموضوعية الخاصة بالولاية والوصاية والقوامة وغيرها من النظم الموضوعة لحماية المحجورين والغائبين
قانون الشخص الذي تجب حمايته.

المادة 18- 1- يسري على الميراث والوصية وسائر التصرفات المضافة الى ما بعد الموت قانون المورث والموصي او من صدر منه
التصرف وقت موته.
2- ويسري على شكل الوصية قانون الموصي وقت الايصاء او قانون البلد الذي تمت فيه وكذلك الحكم في شكل سائر التصرفات
المضافة الى ما بعد الموت.
المادة 19- يسري على الحيازة والملكية والحقوق العينية الاخرى قانون الموقع فيما يختص بالعقار ويسري بالنسبة الى المنقول
قانون الجهة التي يوجد فيها هذا المنقول وقت تحقق السبب الذي ترتب عليه كسب الحيازة او الملكية او الحقوق العينية
الاخرى او فقدها.

المادة 20-1 يسري على الالتزامات التعاقدية قانون الدولة التي يوجد فيها الموطن المشترك للمتعاقدين اذا اتحدا موطنا
فان اختلفا سرى قانون الدولة التي تم فيها العقد. هذا ما لم يتفق المتعاقدان على غير ذلك.
2- على ان قانون موقع العقار هو الذي يسري على العقود التي ابرمت في شأن هذا العقار.

المادة 21- تخضع العقود ما بين الاحياء في شكلها لقانون البلد الذي تمت فيه ويجوز ايضا ان تخضع للقانون الذي يسري على
احكامها الموضوعية كما يجوز ان تخضع لقانون موطن المتعاقدين او قانونهما الوطني المشترك.

المادة 22- 1- يسري على الالتزامات غير التعاقدية قانون البلد الذي وقع فيه الفعل المنشىء للالتزام.
2- ولا تسري احكام الفقرة السابقة بالنسبة الى الالتزامات الناشئة عن الفعل الضار على الوقائع التي تحدث في الخارج
وتكون مشروعة في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية وان كانت تعد غير مشروعة في البلد الذي وقعت فيه.

المادة 23- يسري قانون البلد الذي تقام فيه الدعوى او تباشر فيه اجراءاتها على قواعد الاختصاص واجراءات التقاضي.
المادة 24- لا تسري احكام المواد السابقة اذا وجد نص في قانون خاص او في معاهدة دولية نافذة في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية
يتعارض معها.

المادة 25- تتبع مبادىء القانون الدولي الخاص فيما لم يرد في شأنه نص في المواد السابقة من احوال تنازع القوانين.

المادة 26- تعين المحكمة القانون الذي يجب تطبيقه في حالة مجهولي الجنسية او الذين تثبت لهم جنسيات متعددة في وقت واحد.
على ان الاشخاص الذين تثبت لهم في وقت واحد الجنسية الاردنية وجنسية دولة اجنبية اخرى فان القانون الاردني هو الذي
يجب تطبيقه.
المادة 27- اذا ظهر من الاحكام الواردة في المواد المتقدمة ان القانون الواجب تطبيقه هو قانون دولة معينة تتعدد فيها
الشرائع، فان القانون الداخلي لتلك الدولة هو الذي يقرر اية شريعة منها يجب تطبيقها.

المادة 28- اذا تقرر ان قانونا اجنبيا هو الواجب التطبيق فلا يطبق منه الا أحكامه الداخلية دون التي تتعلق بالقانون
الدولي الخاص.
المادة 29- لا يجوز تطبيق أحكام قانون أجنبي عينته النصوص السابقة اذا كانت هذه الاحكام تخالف النظام العام او الاداب
في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية.

الفصل الثاني 
الاشخاص 
1- الشخص الطبيعي:
المادة 30- 1- تبدأ شخصية الانسان بتمام ولادته حيا، وتنتهي بموته.
2- ويعين القانون حقوق الحمل المستكن.

المادة 31- 1- تثبت الولادة والوفاة بالسجلات الرسمية المعدة لذلك.
2- فاذا لم يوجد هذا الدليل او تبين عدم صحة ما ادرج بالسجلات جاز الاثبات بأية وسيلة من وسائل الاثبات القانونية.
المادة 32- 1- من غاب بحيث لا يعلم أحي هو ام ميت يحكم بكونه مفقودا بناء على طلب كل ذي شأن.
2- وأحكام المفقود والغائب تخضع للاحكام المقررة في القوانين الخاصة فان لم توجد فأحكام الشريعة الاسلامية.

المادة 33- الجنسية الاردنية ينظمها قانون خاص.

المادة 34- 1- تتكون أسرة الشخص من ذوي قرباه.
2- ويعتبر من ذوي القرى كل من يجمعهم أصل مشترك.

المادة 35- 1- القرابة المباشرة هي الصلة ما بين الاصول والفروع.
2- والقرابة غير المباشرة هي الرابطة ما بين اشخاص يجمعهم اصل مشترك دون ان يكون أحدهم أصلا او فرعا للاخر سواء كانوا
من المحارم او من غير المحارم.
المادة 36- يراعى في حساب درجة القرابة المباشرة اعتبار كل فرع درجة عند الصعود للاصل بخروج هذا الاصل. وعند حساب درجة
القرابة غير المباشرة تعد الدرجات صعودا من الفرع للاصل المشترك ثم نزولا منه الى الفرع الآخر وكل فرع فيما عدا الاصل
المشترك يعتبر درجة.

المادة 37- يعتبر اقارب احد الزوجين في نفس القرابة والدرجة بالنسبة الى الزوج الاخر.

المادة 38- يكون لكل شخص اسم ولقب ويلحق لقبه باسماء اولاده.

المادة 39- 1- الموطن هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة.
2- ويجوز ان يكون للشخص في وقت واحد اكثر من موطن.
3- واذا لم يكن للشخص مكان يقيم فيه عادة يعتبر بلا موطن.
المادة 40- يعتبر المكان الذي يباشر فيه الشخص تجارة او حرفة موطنا بالنسبة الى ادارة الاعمال المتعلقة بهذه التجارة
او الحرفة.
المادة 41- 1- موطن القاصر والمحجوز عليه والمفقود والغائب هو موطن من ينوب عن هؤلاء قانونا.
2- ومع ذلك يجوز ان يكون للقاصر الذي بلغ خمس عشرة سنة ومن في حكمه موطن خاص بالنسبة الى الاعمال والتصرفات التي يعتبر
القانون اهلا لمباشرتها.
المادة 42- 1- يجوز اتخاذ موطن مختار لتنفيذ عمل قانوني معين.
2- ولا يجوز اثبات وجود الموطن الا بالكتابة.
3- والموطن المختار لتنفيذ عمل قانوني يكون هو الموطن بالنسبة الى كل ما يتعلق بهذا العمل بما في ذلك اجراءات التنفيذ
الجبري الا اذا اشترط صراحة قصر هذا الموطن على اعمال دون اخرى.
المادة 43- 1- كل شخص يبلغ سن الرشد متمتعا بقواه العقلية ولم يحجر عليه يكون كامل الاهلية لمباشرة حقوقه المدنية.
2- وسن الرشد هي ثماني عشرة سنة شمسية كاملة.

المادة 44- 1- لا يكون اهلا لمباشرة حقوقه المدنية من كان فاقد التمييز لصغر في السن او عته او جنون.
2- وكل من لم يبلغ السابعة يعتبر فاقدا للتمييز.

المادة 45- كل من بلغ سن التمييز ولم يبلغ سن الرشد وكل من بلغ سن الرشد وكان سفيها او ذا غفلة يكون ناقص الاهلية وفقاً
لما يقرره القانون.

المادة 46- يخضع فاقدو الاهلية وناقصوها بحسب الاحوال في أحكام الولاية او الوصاية او القوامة للشروط ووفقا للقواعد
المقررة في القانون.

المادة 47- ليس لاحد النزول عن حريته الشخصية ولا عن اهليته او التعديل في أحكامها.

المادة 48- لكل من وقع عليه اعتداء غير مشروع في حق من الحقوق الملازمة لشخصيته ان يطلب وقف هذا الاعتداء مع التعويض
عما يكون قد لحقه من ضرر.
المادة 49- لكل من نازعه الغير في استعمال اسمه او لقبه او كليهما بلا مبرر ومن انتحل الغير اسمه او لقبه او كليهما
دون حق ان يطلب وقف هذا الاعتداء مع التعويض عما يكون قد لحقه من ضرر.

2- الاشخاص الحكمية:
المادة 50- الاشخاص الحكمية هي:-
1- الدولة والبلديات بالشروط التي يحددها القانون والمؤسسات العامة و غيرها من المنشآت التي يمنحها القانون شخصية
حكمية.
2- الهيئات والطوائف الدينية التي تعترف لها الدولة بشخصية حكمية.
3- الوقف.
4- الشركات التجارية والمدنية.
5- الجمعيات والمؤسسات المنشأة وفقا لاحكام القانون.
6- كل مجموعة من الاشخاص او الاموال تثبت لها الشخصية الحكمية بمقتضى نص في القانون.

المادة 51- 1- الشخص الحكمي يتمتع بجميع الحقوق الا ما كان منها ملازما لصفة الانسان الطبيعية وذلك في الحدود التي
قررها القانون.
2- فيكون له:-
أ- ذمة مالية مستقلة 
ب- اهلية في الحدود التي يعينها سند انشائه او التي يقررها القانون.
ج- حق التقاضي.
د- موطن مستقل. ويعتبر موطنه المكان الذي يوجد فيه مركز ادارته. والشركات التي يكون مركزها الرئيسي في الخارج ولها
نشاط في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية يعتبر مركز ادارتها بالنسبة للقانون الداخلي ، المكان الذي توجد فيه الادارة المحلية.
3- ويكون له من يمثله في التعبير عن ارادته.

المادة 52- الاشخاص الحكمية تخضع لاحكام القوانين الخاصة بها.
الفصل الثالث 
الاشياء والاموال
المادة 53- المال هو كل عين او حق له قيمة مادية في التعامل.

المادة 54- كل شيء يمكن حيازته ماديا او معنويا والانتفاع به انتفاعا مشروعا ولا يخرج عن التعامل بطبيعته او بحكم القانون
يصح ان يكون محلا للحقوق المالية.
المادة 55- الاشياء التي تخرج عن التعامل بطبيعتها هي التي لا يستطيع احد ان يستأثر بحيازتها والاشياء التي تخرج عن
التعامل بحكم القانون هي التي لا يجيز القانون ان تكون محلا للحقوق المالية.

المادة 56- 1- الاشياء المثلية هي ما تماثلت آحادها او اجزاؤها او تقاربت بحيث يمكن ان يقوم بعضها مقام بعض عرفا بلا
فرق يعتد به وتقدر في التعامل بالعدد او القياس او الكيل او الوزن.
2- والقيمية ما تتفاوت افرادها في الصفات او القيمة تفاوتا يعتد به او يندر وجود افراده في التداول.

المادة 57- 1- الاشياء الاستهلاكية هي ما لا يتحقق الانتفاع بخصائصها الا باستهلاكها.
2- اما الاستعمالية فهي ما يتحقق الانتفاع بها باستعمالها مرارا مع بقاء عينها.

المادة 58- كل شيء مستقر بحيزه ثابت فيه لا يمكن نقله منه دون تلف او تغيير هيئته فهو عقار ، وكل ما عدا ذلك من شيء
فهو منقول.

المادة 59- يعتبر عقارا بالتخصيص المنقول الذي يضعه مالكه في عقار له رصدا على خدمته واستغلاله ويكون ثابتا في الارض.

المادة 60- 1- تعتبر اموالا عامة جميع العقارات والمنقولات التي للدولة او الاشخاص الحكمية العامة والتي تكون مخصصة
لمنفعة عامة بالفعل او بمقتضى القانون او النظام.
2- ولا يجوز في جميع الاحوال التصرف في هذه الاموال او الحجز عليها او تملكها بمرور الزمان.

الفصل الربع 
الحق 
الفرع الاول 
نطاق استعمال الحق 
المادة 61- الجواز الشرعي ينافي الضمان فمن استعمل حقه استعمالا مشروعا لا يضمن ما ينشأ عن ذلك من ضرر.

المادة 62- لا ضرر ولا ضرار والضرر يزال.

المادة 63- الاضطرار لا يبطل حق الغير.

المادة 64- درء المضار اولى من كسب المنافع.

المادة 65- يدفع الضرر العام بالضرر الخاص والاشد بالاخف.

اساءة استعمال الحق 
المادة 66- 1- يجب الضمان على من استعمل حقه استعمالا غير مشروع.
2- ويكون استعمال الحق غير مشروع:-
أ- اذا توفر قصد التعدي.
ب- اذا كانت المصلحة المرجوة من الفعل غير مشروعة.
ج- اذا كانت المنفعة منه لا تتناسب مع ما يصيب الغير من الضرر.
د- اذا تجاوز ما جرى عليه العرف والعادة.

الفرع الثاني 
أقسام الحق 
المادة 67- يكون الحق شخصيا او عينيا او معنويا.

المادة 68- الحق الشخصي رابطة قانونية بين دائن ومدين يطالب بمقتضاها الدائن مدينه بنقل حق عيني او القيام بعمل او
الامتناع عن عمل.

المادة 69- 1- الحق العيني سلطة مباشرة على شيء معين يعطيها القانون لشخص معين.
2- ويكون الحق العيني اصليا او تبعيا.

المادة 70- 1- الحقوق العينية الاصلية هي الملكية والتصرف والانتفاع والاستعمال والسكنى والسطحية (القرار) والحقوق
المجردة والوقف والحكر والاجارتين وخلو الانتفاع.
2- والحقوق العينية التبعية هي التوثيقات الثابتة بالرهن التأميني او الحيازي او بنص القانون.

المادة 71- 1- الحقوق المعنوية هي التي ترد على شيء غير مادي.
2- ويتبع في شأن حقوق المؤلف والمخترع والفنان والعلامات التجارية وسائر الحقوق المعنوية الاخرى احكام القوانين الخاصة.

الفرع الثالث
أثبات الحق 
1- أدلة الاثبات 
المادة 72- ادلة اثبات الحق هي البينات التالية:-
1- الكتابة.
2- الشهادة.
3- القرائن.
4- المعاينة والخبرة.
5- الاقرار.
6- اليمين.

2- قواعد عامة في الاثبات 
المادة 73- الاصل براءة الذمة وعلى الدائن ان يثبت حقه وللمدين نفيه.
المادة 74- اليقين لا يزول بالشك.

المادة 75- 1- الاصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان كما ان الاصل في الامور العارضة العدم.
2- وما ثبت بزمان يحكم ببقائه ما لم يوجد دليل على خلافه.
المادة 76- الظاهر يصلح حجة للدفع لا للاستحقاق.

المادة 77- البينة على من ادعى واليمين على من أنكر.

المادة 78- البينة لاثبات خلاف الظاهر واليمين لابقاء الاصل.

المادة 79- الكتابة والشهادة والقرائن القاطعة والمعاينة والخبرة حجة متعدية والاقرار حجة قاصرة على المقر.

المادة 80- كل شهادة تضمنت جر مغنم للشاهد او دفع مغرم عنه ترد.

المادة 81- يعتد في شهادة الاخرس وحلفه باشارته المعهودة.

المادة 82- تقبل اليمين ممن يؤديها في براءة نفسه لا في الزام غيره.

المادة 83- لا تحلف اليمين الا بطلب الخصم ولكن تحلفه المحكمة يمين الاستظهار وعند الاستحقاق، ورد المبيع للعيب فيه
، وعند الحكم بالشفعة ولو لم يطلب الخصم تحليفه.

المادة 84- يقبل قول المترجم الموثوق اذا كان عالما باللغتين بعد حلفه اليمين لدى الجهة المختصة.

المادة 85- لا حجة مع التناقض ولكن لا اثر له في حكم المحكمة اذا ما ثبت بعده ولصاحب المصلحة حق الرجوع على الشاهد
بالضمان.

3- تطبيق قواعد وأحكام الاثبات:
المادة 86- يتبع لدى المحاكم في اجراءات الاثبات واستيفاء أدلة الحق القواعد والاحكام المنصوص عليها في قوانينها الخاصة
وذلك فيما لا يتعارض مع الاحكام السابقة.


الباب الاول 
مصادر الحقوق الشخصية 
الفصل الاول 
العقد 
المادة 87- العقد هو ارتباط الايجاب الصادر من احد المتعاقدين بقبول الاخر وتوافقهما على وجه يثبت اثره في المعقود
عليه ويترتب عليه التزام كل منهما بما وجب عليه للاخر.

الكتاب الاول
الحقوق الشخصية
الباب الاول :
مصادر الحقوق الشخصية :
الفصل الاول - العقد
الفصل الثاني - التصرف الانفرادي - الوعد
الفصل الثالث - الفعل الضار
الفصل الرابع - الفعل النافع
الفصل الخامس - القانون
الباب الثاني :
اثار الحق :
الفصل الاول - احكام عامة
الفصل الثاني - وسائل التنفيذ
الفصل الثالث - التصرفات المشروطة بالتعليق والاجل 0
الفصل الرابع- تعدد المحل 
الفصل الخامس -تعدد طرفي التصرف
الفصل السادس - انقضاء الحقوق
المادة 88- يصح ان يرد العقد 
1- على الاعيان ، منقولة كانت عقارا مادية كانت او او معنوية.
2- على منافع الاعيان.
3- على عمل معين او على خدمة معينة.
4- على اي شيء آخر ليس ممنوعا بنص في القانون او مخالفا للنظام العام او الاداب.

المادة 89- تسري على العقود المسماة منها وغير المسماة القواعد العامة التي يشتمل عليها هذا الفصل.
2- اما القواعد التي ينفرد بها بعض العقود المدنية فتقررها الاحكام الواردة في الفصول المعقودة لها. وتقرر قوانين
التجارة القواعد الخاصة بالعقود التجارية.

الفرع الاول 
1- انعقاد العقد 
المادة 90- ينعقد العقد بمجرد ارتباط الايجاب بالقبول مع مراعاة ما يقرره القانون فوق ذلك من اوضاع معينة لانعقاد
العقد.

المادة 91- 1- الايجاب والقبول كل لفظين مستعملين عرفا لانشاء العقد واي لفظة صدر اولا فهو ايجاب والثاني قبول.
2- ويكون الايجاب والقبول بصيغة الماضي، كما يكونان بصيغة المضارع او بصيغة الامر اذا اريد بهما الحال.

المادة 92- صيغة الاستقبال التي تكون بمعنى الوعد المجرد ينعقد بها العقد وعدا ملزما اذا انصرف اليه قصد العاقدين.

المادة 93- التعبير عن الارادة يكون باللفظ وبالكتابة وبالاشارة المعهودة عرفا ولو من غير الاخرس وبالمبادلة الفعلية
الدالة على التراضي وباتخاذ اي مسلك آخر لا تدع ظروف الحال شكا في دلالته على التراضي.

المادة 94- 1- يعتبر عرض البضائع مع بيان ثمنها ايجابا.
2- اما النشر والاعلان وبيان الاسعار الجاري التعامل بها وكل بيان آخر متعلق بعرض او بطلبات موجهة للجمهور او للافراد
فلا يعتبر عند الشك ايجابا وانما يكون دعوى الى التفاوض.
المادة 95- 1- لا ينسب الى ساكت قول ولكن السكوت في معرض الحاجة بيان ويعتبر قبولا.
2- ويعتبر السكوت قبولا بوجه خاص اذا كان هناك تعامل سابق بين المتعاقدين واتصل الايجاب بهذا التعامل او اذا تمخض
الايجاب لمنفعة من وجه اليه.
المادة 96- المتعاقدان بالخيار بعد الايجاب الى آخر المجلس فلو رجع الموجب بعد الايجاب وقبل القبول او صدر من احد المتعاقدين
قول او فعل يدل على الاعراض يبطل الايجاب ولا عبرة بالقبول الواقع بعد ذلك.


المادة 97- تكرار الايجاب قبل القبول يبطل الاول ويعتبر فيه الايجاب الثاني.
المادة 98- اذا عين ميعاد للقبول التزم الموجب بالبقاء على ايجابه الى ان ينقضي هذا الميعاد.
المادة 99- 1- يجب ان يكون القبول مطابقا للايجاب.
2- واذا اقترن القبول بما يزيد في الايجاب او يقيده او يعدل فيه اعتبر رفضا يتضمن ايجابا جديدا.

المادة 100- 1-يطابق القبول الايجاب اذا اتفق الطرفان على كل المسائل الجوهرية التي تفاوضا فيها. اما الاتفاق على بعض
المسائل فلا يكفي لالتزام الطرفين حتى لو اثبت هذا الاتفاق بالكتابة.
2- واذا اتفق الطرفان على جميع المسائل الجوهرية في العقد واحتفظا بمسائل تفصيلية يتفقان عليها فيما بعد ولم يشترطا
ان العقد يكون غير منعقد عند عدم الاتفاق على هذه المسائل فيعتبر العقد قد انعقد واذا قام خلاف على المسائل التي لم
يتم الاتفاق عليها فان المحكمة تقضي فيها طبقا لطبيعة المعاملة ولاحكام القانون والعرف والعدالة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 101- اذا كان المتعاقدان لا يضمهما حين العقد مجلس واحد يعتبر التعاقد قد تم في المكان وفي الزمان اللذين صدر
فيهما القبول ما لم يوجد اتفاق او نص قانوني يقضي بغير ذلك.

المادة 102- يعتبر التعاقد بالهاتف او باية طريقة مماثلة بالنسبة للمكان كأنه تم بين متعاقدين لا يضمهما مجلس واحد
حين العقد واما فيما يتعلق بالزمان فيعتبر كأنه تم بين حاضرين في المجلس.

المادة 103- لا يتم العقد في المزايدات الا برسو المزايدة ويسقط العطاء بعطاء يزيد عليه ولو وقع باطلا او باقفال المزايدة
دون ان ترسو على احد ذلك مع عدم الاخلال باحكام القوانين الاخرى.
المادة 104- القبول في عقود الاذعان يقتصر على مجرد التسليم بشروط مقررة يضعها الموجب ولا يقبل مناقشة فيها.
المادة 105- 1- الاتفاق الذي يتعهد بموجبه كلا المتعاقدين او احدهما بابرام عقد معين في المستقبل لا ينعقد الا اذا
عينت جميع المسائل الجوهرية للعقد المراد ابرامه والمدة التي يجب ابرامه فيها.
2- واذا اشترط القانون لتمام العقد استيفاء شكل معين فهذا الشكل تجب مراعاته ايضا في الاتفاق الذي يتضمن الوعد بابرام
هذا العقد.
المادة 106- اذا وعد شخص بابرام عقد ثم نكل وقاضاه الاخر طالبا تنفيذ الوعد ، وكانت الشروط اللازمة للعقد وبخاصة ما
يتعلق منها بالشكل متوافرة قام الحكم متى حاز قوة القضية المقضية مقام العقد.
المادة 107- 1- دفع العربون وقت ابرام العقد يفيد ان لكل من المتعاقدين الحق في العدول عنه الا اذا قضى الاتفاق بغير
ذلك.
2- فاذا عدل من دفع العربون فقده واذا عدل من قبضه رده ومثله.

2- النيابة في التعاقد:
المادة 108- يجوز التعاقد بالاصالة او بطريق النيابة ما لم يقض القانون بغير ذلك.

المادة 109- 1- تكون النيابة في التعاقد اتفاقية او قانونية.
2- ويحدد سند الانابة الصادر من الاصيل نطاق سلطة النائب عندما تكون النيابة اتفاقية كما يحدد القانون تلك السلطة
اذا كانت النيابة قانونية.
المادة 110- من باشر عقدا من العقود بنفسه لنفسه فهو الملزم دون غيره بما يترتب عليه من أحكام.

المادة 111- 1- اذا تم العقد بطريق النيابة كان شخص النائب لا شخص الاصيل هو محل الاعتبار عند النظر في عيوب الارادة
او في اثر العلم ببعض الظروف الخاصة او وجوب العلم بها.
2- ومع ذلك اذا كان النائب وكيلا يتصرف وفقا لتعليمات معينة صدرت له من موكله ، فليس للموكل ان يتمسك بجهل النائب
لظروف كان يعلمها هو او كان من المفروض ان يعلمها.

المادة 112- اذا ابرم النائب في حدود نيابته عقدا باسم الاصيل فان ما ينشأ عن هذا العقد من حقوق واحكام يضاف الى الاصيل
الا اذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك.

المادة 113- اذا ابرم النائب في حدود نيابته عقدا باسمه فان حكم العقد يرجع الى الاصيل وتنصرف حقوق العقد الى النائب
الا اذا كان العاقد الاخر يعلم وقت التعاقد بوجود النيابة فترجع الحقوق الى الاصيل كل ذلك ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه.
المادة 114- اذا كان النائب ومن تعاقد معه يجهلان معا وقت ابرام العقد انقضاء النيابة فان اثر العقد الذي يبرمه يضاف
الى الاصيل او خلفائه.

المادة 115- لا يجوز لشخص ان يتعاقد مع نفسه باسم من ينوب عنه سواء أكان التعاقد لحسابه هو ام لحساب شخص آخر دون ترخيص
من الاصيل على انه يجوز للاصيل في هذه الحالة ان يجيز التعاقد وهذا كله مع مراعاة ما يخالفه من احكام القانون او قواعد
التجارة.

3- شروط العقد:
اولا- أ- أهلية التعاقد:
المادة 116- كل شخص أهل للتعاقد ما لم تسلب اهليته او يحد منها بحكم القانون.

المادة 117- ليس للصغير غير المميز حق التصرف في ماله وتكون جميع تصرفاته باطلة.

المادة 118- 1- تصرفات الصغير المميز صحيحة متى كانت نافعة نفعا محضا وباطلة متى كانت ضارة ضررا محضا.
2- اما التصرفات الدائرة بين النفع والضرر فتعقد موقوفة على اجازة الولي في الحدود التي يجوز فيها له التصرف ابتداء
او اجازة القاصر بعد بلوغه سن الرشد.
3- وسن التمييز سبع سنوات كاملة.

المادة 119- 1- للولي بترخيص من المحكمة ان يسلم الصغير المميز اذا أكمل الخامسة عشرة مقدارا من ماله ويأذن له في التجارة
تجربة له. ويكون الاذن مطلقا او مقيدا.
2- واذا توفي الولي الذي اذن للصغير او انعزل من ولايته لا يبطل اذنه.

المادة 120- الصغير المأذون في التصرفات الداخلة تحت الاذن كالبالغ سن الرشد.
المادة 121- للولي ان يحجر الصغير المأذون ويبطل الاذن ويكون حجره على الوجه الذي اذنه به.

المادة 122- 1- للمحكمة ان تأذن للصغير المميز عند امتناع الولي عن الاذن وليس للولي ان يحجر عليه بعد ذلك.
2- وللمحكمة بعد الاذن ان تعيد الحجر على الصغير.

المادة 123- ولي الصغير هو ابوه ثم وصي ابيه ثم جده الصحيح ثم وصي الجد ثم المحكمة او الوصي الذي نصبته المحكمة.
المادة 124- 1- الاب والجد اذا تصرفا في مال الصغير وكان تصرفهما بمثل القيمة او بغبن يسير صح العقد ونفذ.
2- اما اذا عرفا بسوء التصرف فللحاكم ان يقيد من ولايتهما او ان يسلبهما هذه الولاية.

المادة 125- عقود الادارة الصادرة من الوصي في مال الصغير تكون صحيحة نافذة ولو كانت بغبن يسير ويعتبر من عقود الادارة
بوجه خاص الايجار اذا لم تزد مدته على ثلاث سنوات واعمال الحفظ والصيانة واستيفاء الحقوق وايفاء الديون وبيع المحصولات
الزراعية وبيع المنقول الذي يسرع اليه التلف والنفقة على الصغير.

المادة 126- التصرفات الصادرة من الوصي في مال الصغير و التي لا تدخل في اعمال الادارة كالبيع والرهن والقرض والصلح
وقسمة المال الشائع واستثمار النقود لا تصح الا باذن من المحكمة المختصة وبالطريقة التي تحددها.

المادة 127- 1- الصغير والمجنون والمعتوه محجورون لذاتهم.
2- اما السفيه وذو الغفلة فتحجر عليهما المحكمة وترفع الحجر عنهما وفقا للقواعد والاجراءات المقررة في القانون.
3- يبلغ قرار الحجر للمحجور ويعلن للناس سببه وتكون تصرفاته قبل ذلك نافذة.

المادة 128- 1- المعتوه هو في حكم الصغير المميز.
2- المجنون المطبق هو في حكم الصغير غير المميز. اما المجنون غير المطبق فتصرفاته في حال افاقته كتصرف العاقل.

المادة 129- 1- يسري على تصرفات المحجور للغفلة او السفه ما يسري على تصرفات الصبي المميز من احكام، ولكن ولي السفيه
المحكمة او من تعينه للوصاية عليه وليس لابيه او جده او وصيهما حق الولاية عليه.
2- اما تصرفاته قبل الحجر فمعتبره الا اذا كانت نتيجة استغلال او تواطؤ.

المادة 130- 1- يكون تصرف المحجور عليه لسفه او غفلة بالوقف او بالوصية صحيحا متى اذنته المحكمة في ذلك.
2- وتكون اعمال الادارة الصادرة عن المحجور عليه لسفه المأذون له بتسلم امواله صحيحة في الحدود التي رسمتها الجهة
التي اصدرت الاذن.

المادة 131- تبين القوانين والانظمة الاجراءات التي تتبع في الحجر على المحجورين وادارة اموالهم واستثمارها والتصرف
فيها وغير ذلك من المسائل المتعلقة بالولاية والوصاية والقوامة.

المادة 132- اذا كان الشخص أصم أبكم او أعمى أصم او أعمى أبكم وتعذر عليه بسبب ذلك التعبير عن ارادته جاز للمحكمة ان
تعين له وصيا يعاونه في التصرفات التي تقتضي مصلحته فيها ذلك.
المادة 133- التصرفات الصادرة من الاولياء والاوصياء والقوام تكون صحيحة في الحدود التي رسمها القانون.

المادة 134- 1- يجوز لناقص الاهلية ان يطلب ابطال العقد.
2- غير انه اذا لجأ الى طرق احتيالية لاخفاء نقص اهليته لزمه التعويض.

ب- عيوب الرضا:
1- الاكراه:
المادة 135- الاكراه هو اجبار الشخص بغير حق على ان يعمل عملا دون رضاه ويكون ماديا او معنويا.

المادة 136- يكون الاكراه ملجئا اذا كان تهديدا بخطر جسيم محدق يلحق بالجسم او المال. ويكون غير ملجىء اذا كان تهديدا
بما دون ذلك.
المادة 137- التهديد بايقاع ضرر بالوالدين او الاولاد او الزوج او ذي رحم محرم والتهديد بخطر يخدش الشرف يعتبر اكراها
، ويكون ملجئا او غير ملجىء بحسب الاحوال.
المادة 138- الاكراه الملجىء يعدم الرضا ويفسد الاختيار وغير الملجىء يعدم الرضا ولا يفسد الاختيار.
المادة 139- يختلف الاكراه باختلاف الاشخاص وسنهم وضعفهم ومناصبهم ودرجة تأثرهم وتألمهم من الاكراه شدة وضعفا.

المادة 140- يشترط ان يكون المكره قادرا على ايقاع ما هدد به وان يغلب على ظن المكره وقوع الاكراه عاجلا ان لم يفعل
ما أكره عليه.
المادة 141- من اكره باحد نوعي الاكراه على ابرام عقد لا ينفذ عقده ولكن لو اجازه المكره او ورثته بعد زوال الاكراه
صراحة او دلالة ينقلب صحيحا.
المادة 142- الزوج ذو شوكة على زوجته فاذا اكرهها بالضرب او منعها عن أهلها مثلا لتتنازل عن حق لها او تهب له مالا
ففعلت كان تصرفها غير نافذ.
2- التغرير والغبن:
المادة 143- التغرير هو ان يخدع احد العاقدين الاخر بوسائل احتيالية قولية او فعلية تحمله على الرضا بما لم يكن ليرضى
به بغيرها.

المادة 144- يعتبر السكوت عمدا عن واقعة او ملابسة تغريرا اذا ثبت ان المغرور ما كان ليبرم العقد لو علم بتلك الواقعة
او هذه الملابسة.

المادة 145- اذا غرر احد العاقدين بالاخر وتحقق ان العقد تم بغبن فاحش كان لمن غرر به فسخ العقد.

المادة 146- الغبن الفاحش في العقار وغيره هو ما لا يدخل تحت تقويم المقومين.
المادة 147- اذا اصاب الغبن ولو كان يسيرا مال المحجور عليه للدين او المريض مرض الموت وكان دينهما مستغرقا لما لهما
كان العقد موقوفا على رفع الغبن او اجازته من الدائنين والا بطل.

المادة 148- اذا صدر التغرير من غير المتعاقدين واثبت المغرور ان المتعاقد الاخر كان يعلم بالتغرير وقت العقد جاز له
فسخه.

المادة 149- لا يفسخ العقد بالغبن الفاحش بلا تغرير الا في مال المحجور ومال الوقف واموال الدولة.

المادة 150- يسقط الحق في الفسخ بالتغرير والغبن الفاحش ويلزم العقد بموت من له الحق في الفسخ وبالتصرف في المعقود
عليه كله او بعضه تصرفا يتضمن الاجازة وبهلاكه عنده واستهلاكه وتعيبه وزيادته.

3- الغلط:
المادة 151- لا يعتبر الغلط الا فيما تضمنته صيغة العقد او دلت عليه الملابسات وظروف الحال او طبائع الاشياء او العرف.

المادة 152- اذا وقع الغلط في ماهية العقد او في شرط من شروط الانعقاد او في المحل بطل العقد.
المادة 153- للعاقد فسخ العقد اذا وقع منه غلط في امر مرغوب كصفة في المحل او ذات المتعاقد الاخر او صفة فيه.

المادة 154- للعاقد فسخ العقد اذا وقع منه غلط في القانون وتوافرت شروط الغلط في الواقع طبقا للمادتين (151 و 153)
ما لم يقض القانون بغيره.
المادة 155- لا يؤثر في العقد مجرد الغلط في الحساب او الكتابة وانما يجب تصحيحه.

المادة 156 - 1- ليس لمن وقع في غلط ان يتمسك به على وجه يتعارض مع ما يقضي به حسن النية.
2- ويبقى ملزما بالعقد الذي قصد ابرامه اذا اظهر الطرف الاخر استعداده لتنفيذ هذا العقد.

ثانيا - المحل والسبب:
أ- المحل:
المادة 157- يجب ان يكون لكل عقد محل يضاف اليه.

المادة 158- 1- في التصرفات المالية يشترط ان يكون المحل مالا متقوما.
2- ويصح ان يكون عينا او منفعة او اي حق مالي اخر كما يصح ان يكون عملا او امتناعا عن عمل.
المادة 159- اذا كان المحل مستحيلا في ذاته وقت العقد كان العقد باطلا.

المادة 160- 1- يجوز ان يكون محلا للمفاوضات المالية الشيء المستقبل اذا انتفى الغرر.
2- غير انه لا يجوز التعامل في تركة انسان على قيد الحياة ولو كان ذلك برضاه الا في الاحوال التي نص عليها القانون.

المادة 161- 1- يشترط في عقود المعاوضات المالية ان يكون المحل معينا تعيينا نافيا للجهالة الفاحشة بالاشارة اليه او
الى مكانه الخاص ان كان موجودا وقت العقد او ببيان الاوصاف المميزة له مع ذكر مقداره ان كان من المقدرات او بنحو ذلك
مما تنتفي به الجهالة الفاحشة.
2- واذا كان المحل معلوما للمتعاقدين فلا حاجة الى وصفه وتعريفه بوجه آخر.
3- فاذا لم يعين المحل على النحو المتقدم كان العقد باطلا.

المادة 162- اذا كان محل التصرف او مقابله نقودا لزم بيان قدر عددها المذكور في التصرف دون ان يكون لارتفاع قيمة هذه النقود او لانخفاضها وقت الوفاء اي اثر.

المادة 163- 1- يشترط ان يكون المحل قابلا لحكم العقد.
2- فان منع الشارع التعامل في شيء او كان مخالفا للنظام العام او للاداب كان العقد باطلا.
3- ويعتبر من النظام العام بوجه خاص الاحكام المتعلقة بالاحوال الشخصية كالاهلية والميراث والاحكام المتعلقة بالانتقال
والاجراءات اللازمة للتصرف في الوقف وفي العقار والتصرف في مال المحجور ومال الوقف ومال الدولة وقوانين التسعير الجبري
وسائر القوانين التي تصدر لحاجة المستهلكين في الظروف الاستثنائية.

المادة 164- 1- يجوز ان يقترن العقد بشرط يؤكد مقتضاه او يلائمه او جرى به العرف والعادة.
2- كما يجوز ان يقترن بشرط فيه نفع لاحد العاقدين او للغير ما لم يمنعه الشارع او يخالف النظام العام او الاداب والا
لغا الشرط وصح العقد ما لم يكن الشرط هو الدافع الى التعاقد فيبطل العقد ايضا.

ب- السبب:-
المادة 165- 1- السبب هو الغرض المباشر المقصود من العقد.
2- ويجب ان يكون موجودا وصحيحا ومباحا غير مخالف للنظام العام او الاداب.

المادة 166- 1- لا يصح العقد اذا لم تكن فيه منفعة مشروعة لعاقديه. 
2- ويفترض في العقود وجود هذه المنفعة المشروعة ما لم يقم الدليل على غير ذلك.

ثالثا - العقد الصحيح والباطل والفاسد:
أ- العقد الصحيح:
المادة 167- العقد الصحيح هوالعقد المشروع باصله ووصفه بان يكون صادرا من أهله مضافا الى محل قابل لحكمه وله غرض قائم
وصحيح ومشروع واوصافه صحيحة ولم يقترن به شرط مفسد له.

ب- العقد الباطل:
المادة 168- 1- العقد الباطل ما ليس مشروعا باصله ووصفه بان اختل ركنه او محله او الغرض منه و الشكل الذي فرضه القانون
لانعقاده ولا يترتب عليه اي اثر ولا ترد عليه الاجازة.
2- ولكل ذي مصلحة ان يتمسك بالبطلان وللمحكمة ان تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها.
3- ولا تسمع دعوى البطلان بعد مضي خمس عشرة سنة من وقت العقد.

المادة 169- 1- اذا كان العقد في شق منه باطلا بطل العقد كله الا اذا كانت حصة كل شق معينة فانه يبطل في الشق الباطل
ويبقى صحيحا في الباقي.
2- واذا كان العقد في شق منه موقوفا، توقف في الموقوف على الاجازة: فان اجيز، نفذ العقد كله، وان لم يجز بطل في هذا
الشق فقط بحصته من العوض وبقي في النافذ بحصته.
ج- العقد الفاسد:
المادة 170- 1- العقد الفاسد هو ما كان مشروعا بأصله لا بوصفه فاذا زال سبب فساده صح.
2- ولا يفيد الملك في المعقود عليه الا بقبضه.
3- ولا يترتب عليه اثر الا في نطاق ما تقرره احكام القانون.
4- ولكل من عاقديه او ورثته حق فسخه بعد اعذار العاقد الاخر.

رابعا - العقد الموقوف والعقد غير اللازم:
أ- العقد الموقوف 
المادة 171- يكون التصرف موقوف النفاذ على الاجازة اذا صدر من فضولي في مال غيره او من مالك في مال له تعلق به حق
الغير او من ناقص الاهلية في ماله وكان تصرفا دائرا بين النفع والضرر او من مكره او اذا نص القانون على ذلك.

المادة 172- تكون اجازة العقد للمالك او لمن تعلق له حق في المعقود عليه او للولي او الوصي او ناقص الاهلية بعد اكتمال
اهليته او للمكره بعد زوال الاكراه او لمن يخوله القانون ذلك.

المادة 173- 1- تكون الاجازة بالفعل او بالقول او باي لفظة يدل عليها صراحة او دلالة.
2- ويعتبر السكوت اجازة ان دل على الرضا عرفا.

المادة 174- يشترط لصحة الاجازة قبول التصرف للاجازة وقت صدوره ووقت الاجازة ووجود من له الاجازة وطرفي العقد والمتصرف
فيه وبدله ان كان عينا وقت الاجازة.

المادة 175- 1- اذا اجيز التصرف الموقوف نفذ مستندا الى وقت صدوره واعتبرت الاجازة اللاحقة كالوكالة السابقة.
2- واذا رفضت الاجازة بطل التصرف.

ب- العقد غير اللازم:
المادة 176-1- يكون العقد غير لازم بالنسبة الى احد عاقديه او لكليهما رغم صحته ونفاذه اذا شرط له حق فسخه دون تراض
او تقاض.
2- ولكل منهما ان يستقل بفسخه اذا كان بطبيعته غير لازم بالنسبة اليه او شرط لنفسه خيار فسخه.

خامسا - من الخيارات التي تشوب لزوم العقد 
أ- خيار الشرط:
المادة 177- في العقود اللازمة التي تحتمل الفسخ يجوز للعاقدين او لايهما ان يشترط في العقد او بعده الخيار لنفسه
و لغيره المدة التي يتفقان عليها فان لم يتفقا على تحديد المده جاز للقاضي تحديدها طبقا للعرف.

المادة 178- اذا شرط الخيار لكل من العاقدين في عقود المعاوضات المالية فلا يخرج البدلان عن ملكهما فان جعل لاحدهما
فلا يخرج ماله عن ملكه ولا يدخل مال الاخر في ملكه.

المادة 179- 1- لصاحب خيار الشرط الحق في فسخ العقد او اجازته.
2- فان اختار الاجازة لزم العقد مستندا الى وقت نشوئه.
3- وان اختار الفسخ انفسخ العقد واعتبر كأن لم يكن.

المادة 180- اذا كان الخيار مشروطا لكل من العاقدين فان اختار احدهما الفسخ انفسخ العقد ولو اجازه الاخر وان اختار
الاجازة بقي للاخر خياره مدة الخيار.

المادة 181- 1- يكون الفسخ او الاجازة بكل فعل او قول يدل على أيهما صراحة او دلالة.
2- واذا مضت المدة دون اختيار الفسخ او الاجازة لزم العقد.

المادة 182- 1- يشترط لصحة الفسخ اختياره في مدة الخيار وعلم الطرف الاخر به ان كان الفسخ بالقول ولا يشترط فيه التراضي
او التقاضي.
2- اما الاجازة فلا يشترط علم الطرف الاخر بها.

المادة 183- يسقط الخيار بموت صاحبه في خلال مدته ويلزم العقد بالنسبة الى ورثته ويبقى الاخر على خياره ان كان الخيار
له حتى نهاية مدته.

ب- خيار الرؤية:
المادة 184- يثبت خيار الرؤية في العقود التي تحتمل الفسخ لمن صدر له التصرف ولو لم يشترط اذا لم ير المعقود عليه
وكان معينا بالتعيين.

المادة 185- يبقى خيار الرؤية حتى تتم الرؤية في الاجل المتفق عليه او يوجد ما يسقطه.

المادة 186- خيار الرؤية لا يمنع نفاذ العقد وانما يمنع لزومه بالنسبة لمن شرط له الخيار.

المادة 187- 1- لا يسقط خيار الرؤية بالاسقاط.
2- ويسقط برؤية المعقود عليه وقبوله صراحة او دلالة كما يسقط بموت صاحبه وبهلاكه كله او بعضه وبتعيبه وبتصرف من له
الخيار فيه تصرفا لا يحتمل الفسخ او تصرفا يوجب حقا للغير.

المادة 188- يتم الفسخ بخيار الرؤية بالقول او بالفعل صراحة او دلالة بشرط علم المتعاقد الاخر.
ج- خيار التعيين:
المادة 189- يجوز الاتفاق على ان يكون المعقود عليه احد شيئين او أشياء ثلاثة ويكون خيار تعيينه من بينها لاحد العاقدين
وذلك بشرط بيان بدل كل منها ومدة الخيار.
المادة 190- يكون العقد غير لازم حتى يتم اعمال الخيار فاذا تم الخيار صراحة او دلالة اصبح العقد نافذا لازما فيما
تم فيه.

المادة 191- يستند تعيين الخيار الى وقت نشوء العقد.
المادة 192- اذا مات من له خيار التعيين في مدة الاختيار انتقل حقه الى ورثته.

د- خيار العيب:
المادة 193- يثبت حق فسخ العقد بخيار العيب في العقود التي تحتمل الفسخ دون اشتراطه في العقد.
المادة 194- يشترط في العيب لكي يثبت به الخيار ان يكون قديما مؤثرا في قيمة المعقود عليه وان يجهله المشتري وان لا
يكون البائع قد اشترط البراءة منه.

المادة 195- 1- اذا توفرت في العيب الشروط المبينة في المادة السابقة كان العقد غير لازم بالنسبة لصاحب الخيار قبل
القبض قابلا للفسخ بعده.
2- ويتم فسخ العقد قبل القبض بكل ما يدل عليه دون حاجة الى تراضي او تقاضي. بشرط علم العاقد الاخر به. واما بعد القبض
فانما يتم بالتراضي او التقاضي.

المادة 196- يترتب على فسخ العقد للعيب رد محله الى صاحبه واسترداد ما دفع.
المادة 197- 1- يسقط خيار العيب بالاسقاط وبالرضا بالعيب بعد العلم به وبالتصرف في المعقود عليه ولو قبل العلم به وبهلاكه
او نقصانه بعد القبض وبزيادته قبل القبض زيادة متصلة غير متولدة منه وبعد القبض زيادة منفصلة متولدة منه.
2- ولا يسقط بموت صاحبه ويثبت لورثته.

المادة 198- لصاحب خيار العيب ايضا امساك المعقود عليه والرجوع بنقصان الثمن.

الفرع الثاني 
آثار العقد 
1- بالنسبة للمتعاقدين:
المادة 199- 1- يثبت حكم العقد في المعقود عليه وبدله بمجرد انعقاده دون توقف على القبض او اي شيء آخر- ما لم ينص
القانون على غير ذلك.
2- اما حقوق العقد فيجب على كل من الطرفين الوفاء بما أوجبه العقد عليه منهما.

المادة 200- عقد المعاوضة الوارد على الاعيان اذا استوفى شرائط صحته يقتضي ثبوت الملك لكل واحد من العاقدين في بدل
ملكه والتزام كل منهما بتسليم ملكه المعقود عليه للاخر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 201- عقد المعاوضة الوارد على منافع الاعيان مستوفيا شرائط صحته يستوجب التزام المتصرف في العين بتسليمها للمنتفع
والتزام المنتفع بتسليم بدل المنفعة لصاحب العين.

المادة 202- 1- يجب تنفيذ العقد طبقا لما اشتمل عليه وبطريقة تتفق مع ما يوجبه حسن النية.
2- ولا يقتصر العقد على الزام المتعاقد بما ورد فيه ، ولكن يتناول ايضا ما هو من مستلزماته وفقا للقانون والعرف وطبيعة
التصرف. 

المادة 203- في العقود الملزمة للجانبين اذا كانت الالتزامات المتقابلة مستحقة الوفاء جاز لكل من المتعاقدين ان يمتنع
عن تنفيذ التزامه اذا لم يقم المتعاقد الاخر بتنفيذ ما التزم به.

المادة 204- اذا تم العقد بطريق الاذعان وكان قد تضمن شروطا تعسفية جاز للمحكمة ان تعدل هذه الشروط او تعفي الطرف المذعن
منها وفقا لما تقضي به العدالة، ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك.

المادة 205- اذا طرأت حوادث استثنائية عامة لم يكن في الوسع توقعها وترتب على حدوثها ان تنفيذ الالتزام التعاقدي وان
لم يصبح مستحيلا، صار مرهقا للمدين بحيث يهدده بخسارة فادحة جاز للمحكمة تبعا للظروف وبعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين
ان ترد الالتزام المرهق الى الحد المعقول ان اقتضت العدالة ذلك. ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك.

2- اثر العقد بالنسبة الى الغير:
المادة 206- ينصرف اثر العقد الى المتعاقدين والخلف العام دون اخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالميراث ما لم يتبين من العقد
او من طبيعة التعامل او من نص القانون ان هذا الاثر لا ينصرف الى الخلف العام.

المادة 207- اذا أنشأ العقد حقوقا شخصية تتصل بشيء انتقل بعد ذلك الى خلف خاص فان هذه الحقوق تنتقل الى هذا الخلف في
الوقت الذي ينتقل فيه الشيء اذا كانت من مستلزماته وكان الخلف الخاص يعلم بها وقت انتقال الشيء اليه.
المادة 208- لا يرتب العقد شيئا في ذمة الغير ولكن يجوز ان يكسبه حقا.

المادة 209- 1- اذا تعهد شخص بان يجعل الغير يلتزم فلا يلزم الغير بتعهد فاذا رفض الغير ان يلتزم وجب على المتعهد ان
يعوض من تعاقد معه.
ويجوز له مع ذلك ان يتخلص من التعويض بان يقوم هو بنفسه بتنفيذ الالتزام الذي تعهد به.
2- اما اذا قبل الغير هذا التعهد فان قبوله لا ينتج اثرا الا من وقت صدوره ما لم يتبين انه قصد صراحة او ضمنا ان يستند
اثر هذا القبول الى الوقت الذي صدر فيه التعهد.
المادة 210- 1- يجوز للشخص ان يتعاقد باسمه على حقوق يشترطها لمصلحة الغير اذا كان له في تنفيذها مصلحة شخصية مادية
كانت او ادبية.
2- ويترتب على هذا الاشتراط ان يكسب الغير حقا مباشرا قبل المتعهد بتنفيذ الاشتراط يستطيع ان يطالبه بوفائه ما لم
يتفق على خلاف ذلك ويكون لهذا المتعهد ان يتمسك قبل المنتفع بالدفوع التي تنشأ عن العقد.
3- ويجوز ايضا للمشترط ان يطالب بتنفيذ ما اشترط لمصلحة المنتفع الا اذا تبين من العقد ان المنتفع وحده هو صاحب الحق
في ذلك.

المادة 211- 1- يجوز للمشترط دون دائنيه او ورثته ان ينقض المشارطة قبل ان يعلن المنتفع الى المتعهد او الى المشترط
رغبته في الاستفادة منها، ما لم يكن ذلك مخالفا لما يقتضيه العقد.
2- ولا يترتب على نقض المشارطة ان تبرأ ذمة المتعهد قبل المشترط الا اذا اتفق صراحة او ضمنا على خلاف ذلك.
وللمشترط احلال منتفع اخر محل المنتفع الاول كما له ان يستأثر لنفسه بالانتفاع من المشارطة.

المادة 212- يجوز في الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير ان يكون المنتفع شخصا مستقبلا او جهة مستقبلة كما يجوز ان يكون شخصا او
جهة لم يعينا وقت العقد، متى كان تعيينهما مستطاعا وقت ان ينتج العقد اثره طبقا للمشارطة.

3- تفسير العقود:
المادة 213- الاصل في العقد رضا المتعاقدين وما التزماه في التعاقد.

المادة 214- 1- العبرة في العقود للمقاصد والمعاني لا للالفاظ والمباني.
2- والاصل في الكلام الحقيقية فلا يجوز حمل اللفظ على المجاز الا اذا تعذر حمله على معناه الحقيقي.

المادة 215- لا عبرة بالدلالة في مقابلة التصريح.

المادة 216- اعمال الكلام اولى من اهماله لكن اذا تعذر اعمال الكلام يهمل.

المادة 217- ذكر بعض ما لا يتجزأ كذكره كله.

المادة 218- المطلق يجري على اطلاقه اذا لم يقم دليل التقييد نصا او دلالة.
المادة 219- الوصف في الحاضر لغو، وفي الغائب معتبر.

المادة 220- 1- العادة محكمة عامة كانت او خاصة.
2- وتعتبر العادة اذا اطردت او غلبت والعبرة للغالب الشائع لا للنادر.
3- تترك الحقيقة بدلالة العادة.

المادة 221- ما ثبت على خلاف القياس فغيره لا يقاس عليه.

المادة 222- الضرورات تبيح المحظورات.

المادة 223- الممتنع عادة كالممتنع حقيقة.

المادة 224- المعروف عرفا كالمشروط شرطا.

المادة 225- المعروف بين التجار كالمشروط بينهم.

المادة 226- التعيين بالعرف كالتعيين بالنص.

المادة 227- اذا تعارض المانع والمقتضى يقدم المانع.
المادة 228- التابع تابع ولا يفرد بالحكم.

المادة 229- اذا سقط الاصل سقط الفرع.

المادة 230- الساقط لا يعود كما ان المعدوم لا يعود.
المادة 231- اذا بطل الشيء بطل ما في ضمنه.

المادة 232- اذا بطل الاصل يصار الى البدل.

المادة 233- التصرف على الرعية منوط بالمصلحة.

المادة 234- السؤال معاد في الجواب.

المادة 235- الغرم بالغنم.

المادة 236- الامر بالتصرف في ملك الغير باطل.

المادة 237- من استعجل الشيء قبل اوانه عوقب بحرمانه.

المادة 238 - من سعى في نقض ما تم من جهته فسعيه مردود عليه.

المادة 239- 1- اذا كانت عبارة العقد واضحة فلا يجوز الانحراف عنها من طريق تفسيرها للتعرف على ارادة المتعاقدين.
2- اما اذا كان هناك محل لتفسير العقد فيجب البحث عن النية المشتركة للمتعاقدين دون الوقوف عند المعنى الحرفي للألفاظ
مع الاستهداء في ذلك بطبيعة التعامل وبما ينبغي ان يتوافر من أمانة وثقة بين المتعاقدين وفقا للعرف الجاري في المعاملات.

المادة 240- 1- يفسر الشك في مصلحة المدين.
2- ومع ذلك لا يجوز ان يكون تفسير العبارات الغامضة في عقود الاذعان ضارا بمصلحة الطرف المذعن.

4- انحلال العقد (الاقالة): 
المادة 241- اذا كان العقد صحيحا لازما فلا يجوز لاحد العاقدين الرجوع فيه ولا تعديله ولا فسخه الا بالتراضي او التقاضي
او بمقتضى نص القانون.
المادة 242- للعاقدين ان يتقايلا العقد برضاهما بعد انعقاده.

المادة 243- الاقالة في حق العاقدين فسخ. وفي حق الغير عقد جديد.

المادة 244- تتم الاقالة بالايجاب والقبول في المجلس وبالتعاطي بشرط ان يكون المعقود عليه قائما وموجوداً في يد العاقد
وقت الاقالة ولو تلف بعضه صحت الاقالة في الباقي بقدر حصته من العوض.
المادة 245- يجوز الاتفاق على ان يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة الى حكم قضائي عند عدم الوفاء بالالتزامات
الناشئة عنه وهذا الاتفاق لا يعفي من الاعذار الا اذا اتفق المتعاقدان صراحة على الاعفاء منه. 

المادة 246- 1- في العقود الملزمة للجانبين اذا لم يوف احد العاقدين بما وجب عليه بالعقد جاز للعاقد الاخر بعد اعذاره
المدين ان يطالب بتنفيذ العقد او بفسخه.
2- ويجوز للمحكمة ان تلزم المدين بالتنفيذ للحال او تنظره الى اجل مسمى ولها ان تقضي بالفسخ وبالتعويض في كل حال ان
كان له مقتضى.

المادة 247- في العقود الملزمة للجانبين اذا طرأت قوة قاهرة تجعل تنفيذ الالتزام مستحيلا انقضى معه الالتزام المقابل
له وانفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه فاذا كانت الاستحالة جزئية انقضى ما يقابل الجزء المستحيل ومثل الاستحالة الجزئية الاستحالة
الوقتية في العقود المستمرة وفي كليهما يجوز للدائن فسخ العقد بشرط علم المدين.

5- آثار انحلال العقد:
المادة 248- اذا انفسخ العقد او فسخ اعيد المتعاقدان الى الحالة التي كانا عليها قبل العقد فاذا استحال ذلك يحكم بالتعويض.
المادة 249- اذا انحل العقد بسبب البطلان او الفسخ او باي سبب آخر وتعين على كل من المتعاقدين ان يريد ما استولى عليه
جاز لكل منهما ان يحبس ما أخذه ما دام المتعاقد الاخر لم يرد اليه ما تسلمه منه او يقدم ضمانا لهذا الرد.
الفصل الثاني
التصرف الانفرادي
المادة 250- يجوز ان يتم التصرف بالارادة المنفردة للمتصرف دون توقف على القبول ما لم يكن فيه الزام الغير بشيء وذلك
طبقا لما يقضي به القانون.

المادة 251- 1- تسري على التصرف الانفرادي الاحكام الخاصة بالعقود الا ما تعلق منها بضرورة وجود ارادتين متطابقتين
لنشوء العقد. وذلك ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.
2- ويبقى الايجاب في العقود خاضعا للاحكام الخاصة به.

المادة 252- اذا استوفى التصرف الانفرادي ركنه وشروطه فلا يجوز للمتصرف الرجوع فيه ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.
المادة 253- 1- اذا كان التصرف الانفرادي تمليكا فلا يثبت حكمه للمتصرف اليه الا بقبوله.
2- واذا كان اسقاطا فيه معنى التمليك او كان ابراء من دين فيثبت حكمه للمتصرف اليه ولكن يرتد برده في المجلس.
3- واذا كان اسقاطا محضا فيثبت حكمه ولا يرتد بالرد.
4- كل ذلك ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه.

المادة 254- 1- الوعد هو ما يفرضه الشخص على نفسه لغيره بالاضافة الى المستقبل لا على سبيل الالتزام في المال وقد يقع
على عقد او عمل.
2- ويلزم الوعد صاحبه ما لم يمت او يفلس.
المادة 255- 1- من وجه للجمهور وعدا بجائزة يعطيها عن عمل معين وعين له أجلا التزم باعطاء الجائزة لمن قام بهذا العمل
ولو قام به دون نظر الى الوعد بالجائزة.
2- واذا لم يعين الواعد اجلا للقيام بالعمل جاز له الرجوع في وعده باعلان للكافة على الا يؤثر ذلك في حق من أتم العمل
قبل الرجوع في الوعد ولا تسمع دعوى المطالبة بالجائزة اذا لم ترفع خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ اعلان عدول الوعد.

الفصل الثالث
الفعل الضار
الفرع الاول 
أحكام عامة 
المادة 256- كل اضرار بالغير يلزم فاعله ولو غير مميز بضمان الضرر.

المادة 257- 1- يكون الاضرار بالمباشرة او التسبب.
2- فان كان بالمباشرة لزم الضمان ولا شرط له واذا وقع بالتسبب فيشترط التعدي او التعمد او ان يكون الفعل مفضيا الى
الضرر.
المادة 258- اذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب يضاف الحكم الى المباشر.
المادة 259- اذا غر احد آخر ضمن الضرر المترتب على ذلك الغرر.

المادة 260- ليس لمن اتلف ماله شخص ان يتلف مال ذلك الشخص والا ضمن كل منهما ما اتلفه.

المادة 261- اذا اثبت الشخص ان الضرر قد نشأ عن سبب اجنبي لا يد له فيه كآفة سماوية او حادث فجائي او قوة قاهرة او
فعل الغير او فعل المتضرر كان غير ملزم بالضمان ما لم يقض القانون او الاتفاق بغير ذلك.

المادة 262- من احدث ضررا وهو في حالة دفاع شرعي عن نفسه او ماله او عن نفس الغير او ماله كان غير مسؤول على الا يجاوز
قدر الضرورة والا اصبح ملزما بالضمان بقدر ما جاوزه.
المادة 263- 1- يضاف الفعل الى الفاعل لا الامر ما لم يكن مجبرا على ان الاجبار المعتبر في التصرفات الفعلية هو الاكراه
الملجىء وحده.
2- ومع ذلك لا يكون الموظف العام مسؤولا عن عمله الذي أضر بالغير اذا قام به تنفيذا لامر صدر اليه من رئيسه متى كانت
اطاعة هذا الامر واجبة عليه او كان يعتقد انها واجبة واقام الدليل على اعتقاده بمشروعية العمل الذي وقع منه وكان اعتقاده
مبنيا على أسباب معقولة وانه راعى في عمله جانب الحيطة والحذر.

المادة 264- يجوز للمحكمة ان تنقص مقدار الضمان او ان لا تحكم بضمان ما اذا كان المتضرر قد اشترك بفعله في احداث الضرر
او زاد فيه.

المادة 265- اذا تعدد المسؤولون عن فعل ضار ، كان كل منهم مسؤولا بنسبة نصيبه فيه وللمحكمة ان تقضي بالتساوي او بالتضامن
والتكافل فيما بينهم.

المادة 266- يقدر الضمان في جميع الاحوال بقدر ما لحق المضرور من ضرر وما فاته من كسب بشرط ان يكون ذلك نتيجة طبيعية
للفعل الضار.
المادة 267- 1- يتناول حق الضمان الضرر الادبي كذلك. فكل تعد على الغير في حريته او في عرضه او في شرفه او في سمعته
او في مركزه الاجتماعي او في اعتباره المالي يجعل المتعدي مسؤولا عن الضمان. 
2- ويجوز ان يقضي بالضمان للازواج وللاقربين من الاسرة عما يصيبهم من ضرر ادبي بسبب موت المصاب.
3- ولا ينتقل الضمان عن الضرر الادبي الى الغير الا اذا تحددت قيمته بمقتضى اتفاق او حكم قضائي نهائي. 

المادة 268- اذا لم يتيسر للمحكمة ان تعين مدى الضمان تعيينا نهائيا فلها ان تحتفظ للمتضرر بالحق في ان يطالب خلال
مدة معينة باعادة النظر في التقدير.

المادة 269- 1- يصح ان يكون الضمان مقسطا كما يصح ان يكون ايرادا مرتبا ويجوز في هاتين الحالتين الزام المدين بان يقدم
تأمينا تقدره المحكمة.
2- ويقدر الضمان بالنقد على انه يجوز للمحكمة تبعا للظروف وبناء على طلب المضرور ان تأمر باعادة الحالة الى
ما كانت عليه او ان تحكم باداء امر معين متصل بالفعل الضار وذلك على سبيل التضمين.

المادة 270- يقع باطلا كل شرط يقضي بالاعفاء من المسؤولية المترتبة على الفعل الضار.

المادة 271- لا تخل المسؤولية المدنية بالمسؤولية الجنائية متى توفرت شرائطها ولا اثر للعقوبة الجزائية في تحديد نطاق
المسؤولية المدنية وتقدير الضمان.
المادة 272- 1- لا تسمع دعوى الضمان الناشئة عن الفعل الضار بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي علم فيه المضرور بحدوث
الضرر وبالمسؤول عنه.
2- على انه اذا كانت هذه الدعوى ناشئة عن جريمة وكانت الدعوى الجزائية ما تزال مسموعة بعد انقضاء المواعيد المذكورة
في الفقرة السابقة فان دعوى الضمان لا يمتنع سماعها الا بامتناع سماع الدعوى الجزائية.
3- ولا تسمع دعوى الضمان في جميع الاحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من يوم وقوع الفعل الضار.

الفرع الثاني 
1- ما يقع على النفس
المادة 273- ما يجب من مال، في الجناية على النفس وما دونها ولو كان الجاني غير مميز هو على العاقلة او الجاني للمجني
عليه او ورثته الشرعيين وفقا للقانون.
المادة 274- رغما عما ورد في المادة السابقة ، كل من اتى فعلا ضارا بالنفس من قتل او جرح او ايذاء يلزم بالتعويض عما
احدثه من ضرر للمجني عليه او ورثته الشرعيين او لمن كان يعولهم وحرموا من ذلك بسبب الفعل الضار.
2- اتلاف المال
المادة 275- من أتلف مال غيره او افسده ضمن مثله ان كان مثليا وقيمته ان كان قيميا وذلك مع مراعاة الاحكام العامة
للتضمين.

المادة 276- اذا كان الاتلاف جزئيا ضمن المتلف نقص القيمة فاذا كان النقص فاحشا فصاحب المال بالخيار ان شاء أخذ قيمة
ما نقص وان شاء ترك المال للمتلف واخذ تمام القيمة مع مراعاة احكام التضمين العامة.

المادة 277- 1- اذا اتلف احد مال غيره على زعم انه ماله ضمن ما أتلف.
2- اما اذا اتلفه باذن مالكه فلا يضمن.

المادة 278- اذا اتلف صبي مميز او غير مميز او من في حكمهما مال غيره لزمه الضمان من ماله.

3- الغصب والتعدي 
المادة 279- 1- على اليد ما أخذت حتى تؤديه.
2- فمن غصب مال غيره وجب عليه رده اليه بحاله التي كان عليها عند الغصب. وفي مكان غصبه.
3- فان استهلكه او اتلفه او ضاع منه او تلف بتعديه او بدون تعديه فعليه مثله او قيمته يوم الغصب وفي مكان الغصب.
4- وعليه ايضا ضمان منافعه وزوائده.
المادة 280- اذا اتلف احد المال المغصوب في يد الغاصب فالمغصوب منه بالخيار ان شاء ضمن الغاصب ولهذا ان يرجع على المتلف
وان شاء ضمن المتلف وليس للمتلف الرجوع على الغاصب.

المادة 281- اذا تصرف الغاصب في المال المغصوب معاوضة او تبرعا وتلف المغصوب كلا او بعضا في يد من تصرف له الغاصب كان
للمغصوب مه الخيار في تضمين من شاء منهما فان ضمن الغاصب صح تصرفه وان ضمن من تصرف له الغاصب رجع هذا على الغاصب وفقا
لاحكام القانون.

المادة 282- 1- غاصب الغاصب حكمه حكم الغاصب.
2- فاذا رد غاضب الغاصب المال المغصوب الى الغاصب الاول يبرأ وحده واذا رده الى المغصوب منه يبرأ هو والاول.
3- واذا تلف المغصوب او اتلف في يد غاصب الغاصب فالمغصوب منه مخير: ان شاء ضمنه الغاصب الاول وان شاء ضمنه الغاصب
الثاني. وله ان يضمن مقداراً منه الاول والمقدار الاخر الثاني فاذا ضمن الغاصب الاول كان لهذا ان يرجع على الثاني
واذا ضمن الثاني فليس له ان يرجع على الاول.

المادة 283- للمحكمة في جميع الاحوال الحكم على الغاصب بالتعويض الذي تراه مناسبا ان رأت مبررا لذلك.

المادة 284- من كانت في يده امانة وقصر في حفظها او تعدى عليها او منعها عن صاحبها بدون حق او جحدها او مات مجهلا لها
كان ضامنا لها بالمثل او بالقيمة.

المادة 285- 1- من سرق مالا فعليه رده الى صاحبه ان كان قائما ورد مثله او قيمته ان استهلك ولو قضي عليه بالعقوبة 
2- وكذا من قطع الطريق واخذ المال.

المادة 286- 1- اذا تغير المغصوب بنفسه يخير المغصوب منه بين استرداد المغصوب او البدل.
2- واذا تغير المغصوب بصورة يتغير معها اسمه يضمن البدل.
3- واذا تغير المغصوب بزيادة الغاصب شيئا من ماله يخير المغصوب منه بين ان يدفع قيمة الزيادة ويسترد المغصوب عينا
وبين ان يضمن الغاصب بدله.
4- واذا تغير المغصوب النقصان قيمته نتيجة استعمال الغاصب يرد الغاصب العين مع تضمينه قيمة النقصان.

المادة 287- حكم كل ما هو مساو للغصب في ازالة التصرف كحكم الغصب.

الفرع الثالث 
المسؤولية عن فعل الغير 
المادة 288- 1- لا يسأل أحد عن فعل غيره. ومع ذلك فللمحكمة بناء على طلب المضرور اذا رأت مبررا ان تلزم باداء الضمان
المحكوم به على من اوقع الضرر:-
أ- من وجبت عليه قانونا او اتفاقا رقابة شخص في حاجة الى الرقابة بسبب قصره او حالته العقلية او الجسمية الا اذا اثبت
انه قام بواجب الرقابة ، او ان الضرر كان لا بد واقعا ولو قام بهذا الواجب بما ينبغي من العناية.
ب- من كانت له على من وقع منه الاضرار سلطة فعليه في رقابته وتوجيهه ولو لم يكن حراً في اختياره اذا كان الفعل الضار
قد صدر من التابع في حال تأدية وظيفته او بسببها.
2- ولمن ادى الضمان ان يرجع بما دفع ، على المحكوم عليه به.

الفرع الرابع 
صور من المسؤولية 
1- جناية الحيوان:
المادة 289- جناية العجماء جبار ولكن فعلها الضار مضمون على ذي اليد عليها مالكا كان او غير مالك اذا قصر او تعدى.

2- انهيار البناء:
المادة 290- 1- الضرر الذي يحدثه للغير انهيار البناء كله او بعضه يضمنه مالك البناء او المتولي عليه الا اذا ثبت
عدم تعديه او تقصيره. 
2- ولمن كان مهددا بضرر يصيبه من البناء ان يطالب المالك باتخاذ ما يلزم من التدابير الضرورية لدرء الخطر ، فان لم

يقم المالك بذلك ، كان للمحكمة ان تأذنه في اتخاذ هذه التدابير على حساب المالك.

3- الاشياء والالات:
المادة 291- كل من كان تحت تصرفه أشياء تتطلب عناية خاصة للوقاية من ضررها او الات ميكانيكية- يكون ضامنا لما تحدثه
هذه الاشياء من ضرر الا ما لا يمكن التحرز منه. هذا مع عدم الاخلال بما يرد في ذلك من أحكام خاصة.

المادة 292- استعمال الحق العام مقيد بسلامة الغير فمن استعمل حقه العام واضر بالغير ضررا يمكن التحرز منه كان ضامنا.

الفصل الرابع 
الفعل النافع 
الفرع الاول
الكسب بلا سبب 
المادة 293- لا يسوغ لاحد ان يأخذ مال غيره بلا سبب شرعي. فان أخذه فعليه رده.

المادة 294- 1- من كسب مالا من غيره بدون تصرف مكسب وجبت عليه قيمته لهذا الغير ما لم يقض القانون بغير ذلك.
2- لو خرج ملك شخص من يده بلا قصد واتصل قضاء وقدرا بملك غيره اتصالا، لا يقبل الفصل، دون ضرر على احد المالكين، تبع
الاقل في القيمة الاكثر ، بعد دفع قيمته، ما لم يقض القانون بغير ذلك.

المادة 295- من تبرع من ماله لحساب غيره بأمره فلا يرجع على الامر الا اذا اشترط الرجوع اليه.
الفرع الثاني 
قبض غيرالمستحق
المادة 296- من ادى شيئا ظانا انه واجب عليه. ثم تبين عدم وجوبه فله استرداده ممن قبضه ان كان قائما ومثله او قيمته
ان لم يكن قائماً. 

المادة 297- يصح استرداد غير المستحق اذا كان الوفاء قد تم تنفيذا لدين لم يتحقق سببه او لدين زال سببه بعد ان تحقق.
المادة 298- يصح كذلك استرداد ما دفع وفاء لدين لم يحل أجله وكان الموفي جاهلا قيام الاجل.

المادة 299- اذا حصل الوفاء من غير المدين وترتب عليه ان الدائن وهو حسن النية قد تجرد من سند الدين او مما حصل عليه.
من التأمينات، او ترك دعواه قبل المدين الحقيقي، المدة المحددة لسماعها ،فلا يجب عليه رد ما قبض، ولمن اوفى ان يرجع
على المدين الحقيقي بالدين وبالتضمين ان كان له محل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 300- على المحكمة ان تلزم من قبض شيئا بغير حق ان يرده الى صاحبه ولها علاوة على ذلك ان تأمر برد ما جناه القابض
من مكاسب او منافع ولها ايضا ان تعوض صاحب الحق لقاء ما قصر القابض في جنيه.
الفرع الثالث
الفضالة 
المادة 301- من قام بفعل نافع للغير دون امره ولكن اذنت به المحكمة او أوجبته ضرورة او قضى به عرف فانه يعتبر نائبا
عنه وتسري عليه الاحكام التالية.

المادة 302- تسري قواعد الوكالة اذا اقر رب العمل ما قام به الفضولي.
المادة 303- يجب على الفضولي ان يمضي في العمل الذي بدأه الى ان يتمكن رب العمل من مباشرته بنفسه كما يجب عليه ان يخطر
بتدخله رب العمل متى استطاع ذلك.

المادة 304- الفضولي مسؤول عما يلحق رب العمل من أضرار وللمحكمة تحديد الضمان اذا كانت الظروف تبرر ذلك.

المادة 305- اذا عهد الفضولي الى غيره بكل العمل او ببعضه كان مسؤولا عن تصرفات نائبه ، دون اخلال بما لرب العمل من
الرجوع مباشرة على هذا النائب.

المادة 306- يلتزم الفضولي بما يلتزم به الوكيل من رد ما استولى عليه بسبب الفضالة وتقديم حساب عما قام به.

المادة 307- على رب العمل ان ينفذ التعهدات التي عقدها الفضولي لحسابه وان يعوضه عن التعهدات التي التزم بها وان يرد
له النفقات الضرورية والنافعة التي سوغتها الظروف وان يعرضه عن الضرر الذي لحقه بسبب قيامه بالعمل ولا يستحق الفضولي
اجرا عن عمله الا ان يكون من أعمال مهنته.

المادة 308- 1- اذا مات الفضولي التزم ورثته بما يلتزم به ورثة الوكيل عند انتهاء الوكالة بموت الوكيل.
2- واذا مات رب العمل بقي الفضولي ملتزما نحو الورثة بما كان ملتزما به نحو مورثهم.

الفرع الرابع 
قضاء دين الغير 
المادة 309- من أوفى دين غيره بأمره كان له الرجوع على الآمر بما أداه عنه وقام مقام الدائن الاصلي في مطالبته به
سواء اشترط الرجوع عليه ام لم يشترط.
المادة 310- 1- من أوفى دين غيره دون امره فليس له الرجوع بما دفعه على المدين الا وفقا للمادة 301 ولا على الدائن
الا اذا أبرأ المدين من الدين ولو بعد استيفاء دينه منه.
2- فاذا رهن شخص ماله في دين غيره وقضى الدين ليفك ماله المرهون رجع بما قضاه على المدين.

الفرع الخامس 
حكم مشترك 
المادة 311- لا تسمع دعوى الاثراء بلا سبب في جميع الاحوال المتقدمة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي علم فيه الدائن
بحقه في الرجوع. وعلى كل حال لا تسمع الدعوى بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي نشأ فيه حق الرجوع.

الفصل الخامس 
القانون 
المادة 312- الحقوق التي تنشأ مباشرة عن القانون وحده تسري عليها النصوص القانونية التي انشأتها.
الباب الثاني 
اثار الحق 
الفصل الاول 
أحكام عامة 
المادة 313- 1- ينفذ الحق جبرا على المدين به عند استحقاقه متى استوفى الشرائط القانونية.
2- فاذا افتقد الحق حماية القانون لاي سبب فلا جبر في تنفيذه ويصبح حقا طبيعيا يجب في ذمة المدين.

المادة 314- اذا اوفى المدين حقا طبيعيا فقد حماية القانون صح وفاؤه ولا يعتبر وفاء لما لا يجب.
المادة 315- يجب الوفاء بالحق متى استوفى شرائط استحقاقه قانونا فان تخلف المدين فقد وجب تنفيذه جبرا عليه تنفيذا عينيا
او تعويضيا طبقا لنصوص القانون.

المادة 316- 1- يكون التنفيذ اختياريا اذا تم بالوفاء او ما يعادله.
2- ويكون جبريا اذا تم عينيا او بطريق التعويض.

الفصل الثاني 
وسائل التنفيذ 
الفرع الاول 
التنفيذ الاختياري 
اولا - الوفاء:
أ- طرفا الوفاء:
المادة 317- 1- يصح الوفاء من المدين او من نائبه او من اي شخص اخر له مصلحة في الوفاء 
2- ويصح ايضا ممن لا مصلحة له في الوفاء بأمر المدين او بغير امره على انه يجوز للدائن ان يرفض الوفاء من الغير اذا
اعترض المدين على ذلك وابلغ الدائن اعتراضه.

المادة 318- يشترط للبراءة من الدين ان يكون الموفي مالكا لما وفى به واذا كان المدين صغيرا مميزا او كبيرا معتوها
او محجورا عليه لسفه او غفلة ودفع الدين الذي عليه صح دفعه ما لم يلحق الوفاء ضررا بالموفي.
المادة 319- لا ينفذ الوفاء لبعض الدائنين في حق الدائنين الاخرين اذا كان المدين محجورا للدين ووفى من المال المحجور
او مريضا مرض الموت وكان الوفاء يضر ببقية الدائنين.

ب- لمن يكون الوفاء:
المادة 320- يكون الوفاء للدائن او لنائبه ويعتبر ذا صفة في استيفاء الدين من يقدم للمدين مخالصة صادرة من الدائن
، الا اذا كان متفقا على ان الوفاء يكون للدائن شخصيا.
المادة 321- اذا كان الدائن غير كامل الاهلية فلا تبرأ ذمة المدين الا بالوفاء لوليه. واذا حصل الوفاء للدائن وهلك
الموفى به في يده او ضاع منه فلوليه مطالبة المدين بالدين.

ج- رفض الوفاء:
المادة 322- اذا رفض الدائن دون مبرر قبول الوفاء المعروض عليه عرضا صحيحا يجب قبوله. او رفض بالاعمال التي لا يتم
الوفاء بدونها او اعلن انه لن يقبل الوفاء أعذر اليه المدين باعلان وحدد له مدة مناسبة يقوم فيها بما يجب عليه لاستيفاء
حقه.

المادة 323- يترتب على اعذار الدائن ان يصير الشيء محل الالتزام في ضمان الدائن ان كان من قبل في ضمان المدين وان يصبح
للمدين الحق في ايداعه على نفقة الدائن وفي ضمان ما أصابه من ضرر.

المادة 324- اذا كان محل الوفاء شيئا معينا بالذات وكان الواجب ان يسلم في المكان الذي يوجد فيه جاز للمدين بعد ان
يعذر الى الدائن بتسليمه ان يحصل على ترخيص من القضاء في ايداعه فاذا كان هذا الشيء عقارا او شيئا معدا للبقاء حيث
وجد جاز للمدين ان يطلب وضعه تحت الحراسة.

المادة 325- اذا كان محل الوفاء شيئا يسرع اليه التلف او يكلف نفقات باهظة في ايداعه او حراسته جاز للمدين بعد استئذان
المحكمة او دون استئذانها عند الضرورة ان يبيعه بسعره المعروف في الاسواق فان تعذر ذلك فبالمزاد العلني ويقوم ايداع
الثمن مقام ايداع الشيء نفسه.

المادة 326- يكون الايداع او ما يقوم مقامه من اجراء جائزا ايضا اذا كان المدين يجهل شخصية الدائن او موطنه او كان
الدائن محجورا وليس له نائب يقبل عنه الوفاء او كان الدين متنازعا عليه بين عدة اشخاص او كانت هناك اسباب جدية اخرى
تبرر هذا الاجراء.

المادة 327- يقوم العرض الحقيقي بالنسبة الى المدين مقام الوفاء اذا تلاه ايداع مستوف لأصوله القانونية او تلاه اي
اجراء مماثل وذلك اذا قبله الدائن او صدر حكم نهائي بصحته.

المادة 328- 1- اذا عرض المدين الدين واتبع العرض بايداع او باجراء مماثل جاز له ان يرجع في هذا العرض ما دام الدائن
لم يقبله او ما دام لم يصدر حكم نهائي بصحته. واذا رجع فلا تبرأ ذمة شركائه في الدين ولا ذمة الضامنين.
2- فاذا رجع المدين في العرض بعد ان قبله الدائن او بعد ان حكم بصحته وقبل الدائن منه هذا الرجوع لم يكن لهذا الدائن
ان يتمسك بعد ذلك بما يكفل حقه من تأمينات وتبرأ ذمة الشركاء في الدين وذمة الضامنين.

د- محل الوفاء وزمانه ومكانه ونفقاته واثباته:
المادة 329- 1- اذا كان الدين مما يتعين بالتعيين فليس للمدين ان يدفع غيره بدلا عنه دون رضا الدائن حتى لو كان هذا
البدل مساويا في القيمة للشيءالمستحق او كانت له قيمة أعلى.
2- اما اذا كان مما لا يتعين بالتعيين وعين في العقد فللمدين دفع مثله وان لم يرض الدائن.
المادة 330- 1- ليس للمدين ان يجبر الدائن على قبول وفاء جزئي لحقه ما لم يوجد اتفاق او نص يجيز ذلك.
2- فاذا كان الدين متنازعا في جزء منه وقبل الدائن ان يستوفي الجزء المعترف به فليس للمدين ان يرفض الوفاء بهذا الجزء.
المادة 331- اذا كان المدين ملزما بان يوفي مع الدين اية نفقات وكان ما اداه لا يفي بالدين مع تلك النفقات حسم ما أدى
من حساب النفقات ثم من اصل الدين هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره.
المادة 332- اذا تعددت الديون في ذمة المدين وكانت لدائن واحد ومن جنس واحد وكان ما اداه المدين لا يفي بهذه الديون
جميعا جاز للمدين عند الوفاء ان يعين الدين الذي يريد الوفاء به ما لم يوجد مانع قانوني او اتفاقي يحول دون هذا التعيين.

المادة 333- اذا لم يعين الدين على الوجه المبين في المادة السابقة كان الحسم من حساب الدين الذي حل فاذا تعددت الديون
الحالة فمن حساب اشدها كلفة على المدين فاذا تساوت الديون في الكلفة فمن حساب الدين الذي يعينه الدائن.

المادة 334- 1- يجب ان يتم الوفاء فورا بمجرد ترتب الالتزام نهائيا في ذمة المدين ما لم يوجد اتفاق او نص يقضي بغير
ذلك.
2- على انه يجوز للمحكمة في حالات استثنائية اذا لم يمنعها نص في القانون ان تنظر المدين الى أجل معقول او آجال ينفذ
فيها التزامه اذا استدعت حالته ذلك ولم يلحق الدائن من هذا التأجيل ضرر جسيم.

المادة 335- 1- اذا كان الدين مؤجلا فللمدين ان يدفعه قبل حلول الاجل اذا كان الاجل متمحضا لمصلحته ويجبر الدائن على
القبول.
2- فاذا قضى المدين الدين قبل حلول الاجل ثم استحق المقبوض عاد الدين مؤجلا كما كان.

المادة 336- 1- اذا كان محل الالتزام شيئا معينا بالذات وجب تسليمه في المكان الذي كان موجودا فيه وقت نشوء الالتزام
ما لم يوجد اتفاق او نص يقضي بغير ذلك.
2- اما في الالتزامات الاخرى فيكون الوفاء في المكان الذي يوجد فيه موطن المدين وقت الوفاء او في المكان الذي يوجد
فيه مركز اعمال المدين اذا كان الالتزام متعلقا بهذه الاعمال.

المادة 337- اذا ارسل المدين الدين مع رسوله الى الدائن فهلك في يد الرسول قبل وصوله هلك من مال المدين وان امر الدائن
المدين بان يدفع الدين الى رسوله فدفعه فهلاكه من مال الدائن ويبرأ المدين من الدين.

المادة 338- تكون نفقات الوفاء على المدين الا اذا اتفق او نص القانون على غير ذلك.

المادة 339- لمن قام بوفاء الدين او جزء منه ان يطلب مخالصة بما وفاه، فاذا رفض الدائن ذلك جاز للمدين ان يودع الدين
المستحق ايداعا قضائيا.

ثانيا: التنفيذ بما يعادل الوفاء:
أ- الوفاء الاعتياضي:
المادة 340- يجوز للدائن ان يقبل وفاء لدينه شيئا اخر او حقا يؤديه المدين ويخضع الاتفاق على الاعتياض لشرائط العقد
العامة.

المادة 341- 1- تسري احكام البيع على الوفاء الاعتياضي اذا كان مقابل الوفاء عينا معينة عوضا عن الدين.
2- وتسري عليه احكام الوفاء في قضاء الدين.

المادة 342- ينقضي الدين الاول مع ضماناته في الوفاء الاعتياضي وينتقل حق الدائن الى العوض.

ب- المقاصة:
المادة 343- المقاصة ايفاء دين مطلوب لدائن بدين مطلوب منه لمدينه.

المادة 344- المقاصة اما جبرية وتقع بقوة القانون او اختيارية تتم باتفاق الطرفين او قضائية وتتم بحكم المحكمة.
المادة 345- يشترط في المقاصة الجبرية ان يكون كلا الطرفين دائنا ومدينا للاخر وان يتماثل الدينان جنسا ووصفا واستحقاقا
و قوة وضعفا والا يضر اجراؤها بحقوق الغير.

المادة 346- يجوز ان تتم المقاصة الاتفاقية اذا لم يتوفر احد شروط المقاصة الجبرية سواء اتحد سبب الدينين ام اختلف.

المادة 347- تتم المقاصة القضائية بحكم من المحكمة اذا توفرت شروطها وبطلب اصلي او عارض.

المادة 348- اذا كان للوديع دين على صاحب الوديعة او كان للغاصب دين على صاحب العين المغصوبة والدين من جنس الوديعة
او العين المغصوبة فلا تجري المقاصة الا باتفاق الطرفين.

المادة 349- اذا اتلف الدائن عينا من مال المدين وكانت من جنس الدين سقطت قصاصا فان لم تكن من جنسه فلا تقع المقاصة
الا باتفاق الطرفين.

المادة 350- تتم المقاصة بنا ءعلى طلب صاحب المصلحة فيها وتقع بقدر الاقل من الدينين.
المادة 351- اذا كان الدين لا تسمع فيه الدعوى لمرور الزمان وقت التمسك بالمقاصة فلا يمنع ذلك من وقوع المقاصة ما دامت
المدة المانعة من سماع الدعوى لم تكن قد تمت في الوقت الذي اصبحت فيه المقاصة ممكنة.

المادة 352- اذا أدى المدين دينا عليه وكان له ان يطلب المقاصة فيه بحق فلا يجوز له ان يتمسك بضمانات هذا الحق اضرارا
بالغير الا اذا كان يجهل وجوده وكان له في ذلك عذر مقبول.

ج- اتحاد الذمتين 
المادة 353- 1- اذا اجتمع في شخص واحد صفتا الدائن والمدين بالنسبة الى دين واحد انقضى هذا الدين بالقدر الذي اتحدت
فيه الذمتان.
2- ولا يتم اتحاد الذمتين اذا كان الدائن وارثا للمدين ويشترك مع باقي الدائنين في اقتضاء دينه من التركة.

المادة 354- اذا زال سبب اتحاد الذمتين باثر رجعي عاد الدين الى ما كان عليه من قبل.

الفرع الثاني 
التنفيذ الجبري 
اولا: التنفيذ العيني:
المادة 355- 1- يجبر المدين بعد اعذاره على تنفيذ ما التزمه تنفيذا عينيا متى كان ذلك ممكنا.
2- على انه اذا كان في التنفيذ العيني ارهاق للمدين جاز للمحكمة بناء على طلب المدين ان تقصر حق الدائن على اقتضاء
عوض نقدي اذا كان ذلك لا يلحق به ضررا جسيما.

ثانيا: الالتزام بعمل او امتناع عن عمل:
المادة 356- 1- اذا كان موضوع الحق عملا واستوجبت طبيعته او نص الاتفاق على ان يقوم المدين به بشخصه جاز للدائن ان
يرفض الوفاء به مع غيره.
2- فاذا لم يقم المدين بالعمل جاز للدائن ان يطلب اذنا من القضاء بالقيام به على نفقة المدين او تنفيذه دون اذن اذا
استوجبت الضرورة ذلك.

المادة 357- يقوم حكم المحكمة مقام التنفيذ اذا كان موضوع الحق عملا وسمحت بذلك طبيعته.

المادة 358- 1- اذا كان المطلوب من المدين هو المحافظ على الشيء او القيام بادارته او توخي الحيطة في تنفيذ التزامه
فانه يكون قد وفي بالالتزام اذا بذل في تنفيذه من العناية كل ما يبذله الشخص العادي ولو لم يتحقق الغرض المقصود. هذا
ما لم ينص القانون او الاتفاق على غير ذلك.
2- وفي كل حال يبقى المدين مسؤولا عما يأتيه من غش او خطأ جسيم.

المادة 359- اذا كان موضوع الحق هو الامتناع عن عمل واخل به المدين جاز للدائن ان يطلب ازالة ما وقع مخالفا له او ان
يطلب من القضاء اذنا بالقيام بهذه الازالة على نفقة المدين.

ثالثا: التنفيذ بطريق التعويض: 
المادة 360- اذا تم التنفيذ العيني او أصر المدين على رفض التنفيذ حددت المحكمة مقدار الضمان الذي تلزمه المدين مراعية
في ذلك الضرر الذي أصاب الدائن والعنت الذي بدا من المدين.

المادة 361- لا يستحق الضمان الا بعد اعذار المدين ما لم ينص على غير ذلك في القانون او في العقد.

المادة 362- لا ضرورة لاعذار المدين في الحالات الاتية:-
1- اذا اصبح تنفيذ الالتزام غير ممكن او غير مجد بفعل المدين.
2- اذا كان محل الالتزام تعويضا ترتب على عمل غير مشروع.
3- اذا كان محل الالتزام رد شيء يعلم المدين انه مسروق او شيء تسلمه دون حق وهو عالم بذلك.
4- اذا صرح المدين كتابة انه لا يريد القيام بالتزامه.


المادة 363- اذا لم يكن الضمان مقدراً في القانون او في العقد فالمحكمة تقدره بما يساوي الضرر الواقع فعلا حين وقوعه.
المادة 364- 1- يجوز للمتعاقدين ان يحددا مقدما قيمة الضمان بالنص عليها في العقد او في اتفاق لاحق مع مراعاة احكام
القانون.
2- ويجوز للمحكمة في جميع الاحوال بناء على طلب احد الطرفين ان تعدل في هذا الاتفاق بما يجعل التقدير مساويا للضرر
ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق يخالف ذلك.

الفرع الثالث
الوسائل المشروعة لحماية التنفيذ 
المادة 365- مع مراعاة احكام القانون، اموال المدين جميعها ضامنة للوفاء بديونه وجميع الدائنين متساوون في هذا الضمان.

1- الدعوى غير المباشرة:
المادة 366- 1- لكل دائن ولو لم يكن حقه مستحق الاداء ان يباشر باسم مدينه جميع حقوق هذا المدين الا ما كان منها متصلا
بشخصه خاصة او غير قابل للحجز.
2- ولا يكون استعمال الدائن لحقوق مدينه مقبولا الا اذا أثبت ان المدين لم يستعمل هذه الحقوق وان اهماله من شأنه ان
يؤدي الى اعساره ويجب ادخال المدين في الدعوى.

المادة 367- يعتبر الدائن نائبا عن مدينه في استعمال حقوقه وكل نفع يعود من استعمال هذه الحقوق يدخل في اموال المدين
ويكون ضمانا لجميع دائنيه.

2- دعوى الصورية:
المادة 368- 1- اذا ابرم عقد صوري فلدائني المتعاقدين وللخلف الخاص متى كانوا حسني النية ان يتمسكوا بالعقد الصوري،
كما ان لهم ان يتمسكوا بالعقد المستتر ويثبتوا بجميع الوسائل صورية العقد الذي اضر بهم.
2- واذا تعارضت مصالح ذوي الشأن. فتمسك بعضهم بالعقد الظاهر وتمسك الاخرون بالعقد المستتر، كانت الافضلية للاولين.

المادة 369- اذا ستر المتعاقدان عقدا حقيقيا بعقد ظاهر، فالعقد النافذ فيما بين المتعاقدين والخلف العام هو العقد الحقيقي.

3- دعوى عدم نفاذ تصرف المدين في حق الدائن:
احاطة الدين بمال المدين:
المادة 370- اذا احاط الدين حالا او مؤجلا بمال المدين بان زاد عليه او ساواه فانه يمنع من التبرع تبرعا لا يلزمه
ولم تجر العادة به وللدائن ان يطلب الحكم بعدم نفاذ هذا التصرف في حقه.

المادة 371- اذا طلب الدائنون المدين الذي احاط الدين بماله بديونهم فلا يجوز له التبرع بماله ولا التصرف فيه معاوضة
ولو بغير محاباة، وللدائنين ان يطلبوا الحكم بعدم نفاذ تصرفه في حقهم. ولهم ان يطلبوا بيع ماله والمحاصة في ثمنه وفقا
لاحكام القانون.
المادة 372- اذا ادعى الدائن احاطة الدين بمال فليس عليه الا ان يثبت مقدار ما في ذمته من ديون وعلى المدين نفسه ان
يثبت ان له مالا يزيد على قيمة الديون.

المادة 373- متى تقرر عدم نفاذ التصرف استفاد من ذلك جميع الدائنين الذين يضارون به.

المادة 374- لا تسمع دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرف بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي علم فيه الدائن بسبب عدم نفاذ التصرف
ولا تسمع في جميع الاحوال بعد انقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من وقت صدور التصرف.
4- الحجر على المدين المفلس:
المادة 375- يجوز الحجر على المدين اذا زادت ديونه الحالة على ماله.

المادة 376- 1- يكون الحجر بحكم تصدره المحكمة التي يتبعها موطن المدين بناء على طلب المدين نفسه او احد الدائنين وتنظر
الدعوى على وجه السرعة.
2- ويجوز لاي دائن ان يحصل بمقتضى حكم الحجر على أمر من رئيس دائرة الاجراء بحجز جميع اموال المدين عدا ما لا يجوز
حجزه، ويبقى الحجز على اموال المدين قائما لمصلحة الدائنين حتى ينتهي الحجر.

المادة 377- على المحكمة في كل حال قبل ان تحجر المدين ان تراعى في تقديرها جميع الظروف التي احاطت به ومدى مسؤوليته
عن الاسباب التي ادت الى طلب الحجر ومصالح دائنيه المشروعة وكل ظرف آخر من شأنه ان يؤثر في حالته المالية.

المادة 378-1- على كاتب المحكمة في اليوم الذي تقيد فيه دعوى الحجر ان يسجل استدعاءها في سجل خاص يرتب بحسب اسماء المدينين
المطلوب حجرهم وعليه ان يؤشر في هامش التسجيل المذكور بالحكم الصادر في الدعوى وبكل حكم يصدر بتأييده او بالغائه وذلك
كله يوم صدور الحكم.
2- وعلى الكاتب ايضا ان يرسل الى ديوان الوزارة صورة من هذه التسجيلات والتأشيرات لاثباتها في سجل عام ينظم وفقا لقرار
يصدر من وزير العدل.

المادة 379- يجب على المدين اذا تغير موطنه ان يخطر بذلك كاتب المحكمة التي يتبعها موطنه السابق وعلى هذا الكاتب بمجرد
علمه بتغيير الموطن سواء أأخطره المدين ام علم بذلك من اي طريق آخر ان يرسل على نفقة المدين صورة من حكم الحجر ومن
البيانات المؤشر بها في هامش التسجيل الى المحكمة التي يتبعها الموطن الجديد لتقوم بقيدها في سجلاتها.

المادة 380- يترتب على الحكم بالحجر ان يحل ما في ذمة المدين من ديون مؤجلة.

المادة 381- يترتب على الحكم بالحجر على المدين الا ينفذ في حق دائنيه جميعا تصرفه في ماله الموجود والذي يوجد بعد
واقراره بدين لاخر وذلك منذ تسجيل الاستدعاء.

المادة 382- اذا وقع الحجر على المدين كان لرئيس المحكمة المختصة بالحجر ان يقرر للمدين بناء على عريضة يقدمها نفقة
يتقاضاها من ماله ويجوز الاعتراض على القرار الذي يصدر على هذه العريضة في مدة ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ صدوره ان كان الاعتراض
من المدين ومن تاريخ تبليغ القرار للدائنين ان كان الاعتراض منهم.

المادة 383 - 1- تباع اموال المدين المحجور وتقسم على الغرماء بطريق المحاصة وفق الاجراءات التي ينص عليها القانون.
ويترك له ما يحتاج اليه لنفقته ونفقة من تلزمه نفقته.
2- ويعاقب المدين بعقوبة الاحتيال في الحالات التالية:
أ- اذا رفعت عليه دعوى بدين فتعمد التفليس بقصد الاضرار بدائنيه وانتهت الدعوى بصدور حكم عليه بالدين وبالحجر.
ب- اذا كان بعد الحكم بالحجر قد اخفى بعض امواله ليحول دون التنفيذ عليها او اصطنع ديونا صورية او مبالغا فيها وذلك
كله بقصد الاضرار بدائنيه.
ج- اذا غير بطريق الغش موطنه وترتب على هذا التغيير ضرر لدائنيه.

المادة 384- 1- ينتهي الحجر بحكم تصدره المحكمة التي يتبعها موطن المدين بناء على طلب ذي شأن في الحالات الاتية:-
أ- اذا قسم مال المحجور بين الغرماء.
ب- اذا ثبت ان ديون المدين اصبحت لا تزيد على امواله.
ج- اذا قام المدين بوفاء ديونه التي حلت دون ان يكون للحجر اثر في حلولها وفي هذه الحال تعود آجال الديون التي حلت
بالحجر الى ما كانت عليه من قبل، بشرط ان يكون المدين قد وفى بجميع اقساطها التي حلت.
د- اذا انقضت ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ صدور الحكم بالحجر.
2- ويؤشر كاتب المحكمة من تلقاء نفسه بالحكم الصادر بانتهاء الحجر يوم صدوره على هامش التسجيل المنصوص عليه في المادة
(378) وعليه ان يرسل صورة منه الى ديوان الوزارة للتأشير به كذلك.

المادة 385- يجوز للمدين بعد انتهاء الحجر ان يطلب اعادة الديون التي كانت قد حلت بسبب الحجر ولم يتم دفعها الى أجلها
السابق بشرط ان يكون قد وفى ديونه التي حلت دون ان يكون للحجز اثر في حلولها.

المادة 386- انتهاء الحجر لا يمنع الدائنين من الطعن في تصرفات المدين ولا من التمسك باستعمال حقوقه وفقا للمواد 366
ومن 368 الى 374.

5- حق الاحتباس:
المادة 387- لكل من التزم باداء شيء ان يمتنع عن الوفاء به ما دام الدائن لم يوف بالتزام في ذمته نشأ بسبب التزام
المدين وكان مرتبطا به.

المادة 388- لكل واحد من المتعاقدين في المعاوضات المالية بوجه عام ان يحتبس المعقود عليه وهو في يده حتى يقبض البدل
المستحق.
المادة 389- لمن انفق على ملك غيره وهو في يده مصروفات ضرورية او نافعة ان يمتنع عن رده حتى يستوفي ما هو مستحق له
قانونا ما لم يتفق او يقض القانون بغير ذلك.

المادة 390- 1- على من احتبس الشيء ان يحافظ عليه وان يقدم حسابا عن غلته.
2- وله ان يستصدر اذنا من المحكمة ببيع الشيء المحتبس اذا كان يخشى عليه الهلاك او التعيب وذلك وفقا للاجراءات الخاصة
ببيع المرهون حيازة وينتقل حق الاحتباس من الشيء الى ثمنه.
المادة 391- من احتبس الشيء استعمالا لحقه في احتباسه كان أحق من باقي الغرماء في استيفاء حقه منه.

المادة 392-1- ينقضي الحق في الاحتباس بخروج الشيء من يد حائزه او محرزه ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.
2- ومع ذلك يجوز لمن احتبس الشيء اذا خرج الشيء من يده خفية او بالرغم من معارضته ان يطلب استرداده خلال ثلاثين يوما
من الوقت الذي علم فيه بخروجه من يده وقبل انقضاء سنة من خروجه.

الفصل الثالث 
التصرفات المشروطة بالتعليق والاجل
الفرع الاول 
الشرط 
المادة 393- الشرط التزام مستقبل يتوقف عليه وجود الحكم او زواله عند تحققه.

المادة 394- التصرف المنجز هو ما تم بصفة مطلقة غير مقيدة بشرط او مضافة الى زمن مستقبل ويقع حكمه في الحال.

المادة 395- التصرف المعلق هو ما كان مقيدا بشرط غير قائم او بواقعة مستقبله ويتراخى اثره حتى يتحقق الشرط وعندئذ ينعقد
سببا مفضيا الى حكمه.
المادة 396- يشترط لصحة التعليق ان يكون مدلول فعل الشرط معدوما على خطر الوجود لا متحققا ولا مستحيلا.
المادة 397- يبطل التصرف اذا علق وجوده على شرط مستحيل او مخالف للاداب او النظام العام.

المادة 398- لا ينفذ التصرف المعلق على شرط غير مناف للعقد الا اذا تحقق الشرط.

المادة 399- يزول التصرف اذا تحقق الشرط الذي قيده ويلتزم الدائن برد ما اخذ فاذا تعذر الرد بسببه كان ملزما بالضمان.

المادة 400- المعلق بالشرط يجب ثبوته عند ثبوت الشرط.
المادة 401- يلزم مراعاة الشرط بقدر الامكان.

الفرع الثاني 
الاجل 
المادة 402- يجوز اضافة التصرف الى اجل تترتب عند حلوله احكام نفاذه او انقضائه.

المادة 403- اذا تبين من التصرف ان المدين لا يقوم بوفائه الا عند المقدرة او الميسرة حددت المحكمة أجل الوفاء مراعية
موارد المدين الحالية والمستقبلة ومقتضية منه عناية الحريص على الوفاء بالتزامه.

المادة 404- يسقط حق المدين في الاجل:-
1- اذا حكم بافلاسه او اعساره.
2- اذا لم يقدم تأمينات الدين المتفق عليها.
3- اذا نقصت توثيقات الدين بفعله او بسبب لا يد له فيه ما لم يبادر الى تكملتها.

المادة 405- اذا كان الاجل لمصلحة اي من الطرفين فله ان يتنازل عنه بارادته المنفردة .

المادة 406- الدين المؤجل لا يحل بموت الدائن ويحل بموت المدين الا اذا كان موثقا توثيقا عينيا.

الفصل الرابع 
تعدد المحل
الفرع الاول 
التخيير في المحل 
المادة 407- 1- يجوز ان يكون محل التصرف عدة اشياء على ان تبرأ ذمة المدين اذا ادى واحدا منها.
2- ويكون الخيار للمدين اذا كان مطلقا الا اذا قضى الاتفاق او القانون بغير ذلك.

المادة 408- 1- يجب في التصرف التخييري تحديد مدة الاختيار.
2- فاذا لم يحدد المتعاقدان مدة في العقد او انقضت المدة المحددة لاحدهما دون ان يختار جاز للطرف الاخر ان يطلب من
المحكمة تحديد مدة الخيار او محل التصرف.

المادة 409- ينتقل حق الاختيار الى الوارث.

المادة 410- 1- اذا كان الخيار للمدين وهلك احد الشيئين في يده كان له ان يلزم الدائن بالثاني وان هلكا معا بطل العقد.
2- فاذا كان المدين مسؤولا عن الهلاك ولو بالنسبة الى احد هذه الاشياء كان عليه ان يدفع قيمة آخر ما هلك منها.

الفرع الثاني 
ابدال المحل 
المادة 411- 1- يكون التصرف بدليا اذا كان محله شيئا واحدا ولكن تبرأ ذمة المدين اذا ادى بدلا منه شيئا أخر.
2- والاصل، لا البديل ، هو وحده محل الالتزام وهو الذي يحدد طبيعته.

الفصل الخامس 
تعدد طرق التصرف 
1- التضامن بين الدائنين:
المادة 412- لا يكون التضامن بين الدائنين الا باتفاق او بنص في القانون.

المادة 413- للمدين ان يوفي دينه الى اي من الدائنين المتضامنين الا اذا انذره احدهم بعدم وفائه له.

المادة 414- اذا برئت ذمة المدين قبل احد الدائنين المتضامنين بسبب غير الوفاء فلا تبرأ ذمته قبل الباقين الا بقدر
حصة ذلك الدائن.

415- 1- للدائنين المتضامنين مطالبة المدين بالدين مجتمعين او منفردين.
2- وليس للمدين ان يعترض على دين احد دائنيه المتضامنين بأوجه الاعتراض الخاصة بدائن آخر وله ان يعترض بأوجه الاعتراض
الخاصة بهذا الدائن وبالاوجه المشتركة بين جميع الدائنين.
المادة 416- كل ما يؤدى من الدين لاحد الدائنين المتضامنين يعتبر من حقهم جميعا بالتساوي بينهم الا اذا نص القانون
او اتفقوا على غير ذلك.

2- الدين المشترك:
المادة 417- يكون الدين مشتركا اذا اتحد سببه او كان دينا آل بالارث الى عدة ورثة او مالا مستهلكا مشتركا او بدل قرض
مستقرض من مال مشترك.

المادة 418- لكل من الشركاء في الدين المشترك ان يطلب حصته فيه ويكون ما قبضه مالا مشتركا بين جميع الشركاء لكل بقدر
نصيبه.

المادة 419- 1- اذا قبض احد الشريكين بعض الدين المشترك فللشريك الاخر ان يشاركه فيه بنسبة حصته ويتبعان المدين بما
بقي او ان يترك ما قبضه على ان يتبع المدين بحصته.
2- فأذا اختار الشريك متابعة المدين فليس له ان يرجع على شريكه الا اذا هلك نصيبه، وله ان يرجع عليه بنسبة حصته فيما
قبض.

المادة 420- 1- اذا قبض احد الشركاء حصته في الدين المشترك ثم تصرف فيها او استهلكها فللشركاء الاخرين ان يرجعوا عليه
بانصبائهم فيها. 
2- فاذا تلفت في يده بلا تقصير منه فلا ضمان عليه لانصبة شركائه فيها ويكون قد استوفى حصته وما بقي من الدين بذمة
المدين يكون لشركائه الاخرين.

المادة 421- اذا اخذ احد الشركاء من المدين كفيلا بحصته في الدين المشترك او احاله المدين على آخر فللشركاء ان يشاركوه
بحصصهم في المبلغ الذي يأخذه من الكفيل او المحال عليه.

المادة 422- اذا اشترى احد الشركاء بنصيبه في دين مشترك مالا من المدين فللشركاء ان يضمنوه ما اصاب حصصهم من ثمن ما
اشتراه او ان يرجعوا بحصصهم على المدين ولهم ان يشاركوه ما اشتراه اذا اتفقوا على ذلك.


المادة 423- يجوز لاحد الشركاء ان يهب حصته في الدين للمدين او ان يبرئه منه ولا يضمن أنصبة شركائه فيما وهب او ابرأ.

المادة 424- يجوز لاحد الشركاء في الدين المشترك ان يصالح عن حصته فيه فان كان بدل الصلح من جنس الدين جاز للباقين
ان يشاركوه في المقبوض او ان يتبعوا المدين وان كان بدل الصلح من غير جنس الدين جاز لهم ان يتبعوا المدين او الشريك
المصالح، وللمصالح ان يدفع لهم نصيبهم في المقبوض او نصيبهم في الدين.

المادة 425- 1- لا يجوز لاحد الشركاء في دين مشترك تأجيله وحده دون موافقة الباقين على هذا التأجيل.
2- ويجوز له ان يؤجل حصته دون موافقة الباقين وفي هذه الحالة ليس له ان يشاركهم فيما يقبضون من الدين.

3- التضامن بين المدينين:
المادة 426- لا يكون التضامن بين المدينين الا باتفاق او بنص في القانون.

المادة 427- اذا أوفى احد المدينين المتضامنين الدين بتمامه برىء الاخرون.

المادة 428- 1- للدائن ان يطالب بدينه كل المدينين المتضامنين او بعضهم مراعيا ما يلحق علاقته بكل مدين من وصف يؤثر
في الدين.
2- ولكل مدين ان يعترض عند مطالبته بالوفاء باوجه الاعتراض الخاصة به او المشتركة بين المدينين فحسب.

المادة 429- اذا اتفق الدائن مع احد المدينين المتضامنين على تجديد الدين برئت ذمة الباقين الا اذا احتفظ بحقه قبلهم
جميعا.

المادة 430- اذا انقضت حصة احد المدينين المتضامنين في الدين بطريق المقاصة او اتحاد الذمتين او الابراء فان الدين
لا ينقضي بالنسبة لباقي المدينين الا بقدر حصة هذا المدين.

المادة 431- اذا لم يوافق الدائن على ابراء باقي المدينين المتضامنين من الدين فليس له ان يطالبهم بغير الباقي بعد
حسم حصة المدين الذي ابرأه الا اذا احتفظ بحقه في الرجوع عليهم بكل الدين وعندئذ يحق لهم الرجوع على المدين بحصته
فيه.

المادة 432- اذا أبرأ الدائن احد المدينين المتضامنين من التضامن بقي حقه في الرجوع على الباقين بكل الدين ما لم يتفق
على غير ذلك.

المادة 433- اذا أبرأ الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين من الدين او من التضامن فلباقي المدينين ان يرجعوا على هذا المدين
بنصيبه في حصة المعسر منهم الا اذا كان الدائن قد أبرأه من كل مسؤولية من الدين فان الدائن يتحمل نصيب هذا المدين
في حصة المعسر.

المادة 434- 1- عدم سماع الدعوى لمرور الزمان بالنسبة لاحد المدينين المتضامنين لا يفيد باقي المدينين الا بقدر حصة
ذلك المدين.
2- واذا انقطع مرور الزمان او وقف سريانه بالنسبة الى أحد المدينين المتضامنين فليس للدائن ان يتمسك بذلك قبل الباقين.
المادة 435- المدين المتضامن مسؤول في تنفيذ التزامه عن فعله واذا اعذره الدائن او قاضاه فلا اثر لذلك بالنسبة الى
باقي المدينين اما اعذار احد المدينين المتضمانين للدائن فانه يفيد الباقين.

المادة 436- لا ينفذ الصلح الذي يعقده احد المدينين المتضامنين مع الدائن اذا رتب في ذمتهم التزاما جديدا او زاد في
التزامهم الا اذا قبلوه. ويستفيدون من الصلح اذا تضمن ابراء من الدين او براءة الذمة منه باي وسيلة اخرى.

المادة 437- اقرار المدين المتضامن بالدين لا يسري في حق الباقين ولا يضار باقي المدينين المتضامنين اذا وجه اليه الدائن
يمينا فنكل عنها او وجه الى الدائن فحلفها. اما اذا وجه اليه الدائن يمينا فلحفها فان باقي المدينين يفيدون من ذلك.

المادة 438- اذا صدر حكم علىاحد المدينين المتضامنين فلا اثر له على الباقين وانما يستفيدون منه اذا صدر لصالحه الا
اذا بني على سبب خاص به.

المادة 439- لمن قضى الدين من المدينين المتضامنين حق الرجوع على اي من الباقين بقدر حصته فان كان احدهم معسرا تحمل
مع الموسرين من المدينين المتضامنين تبعة هذا الاعسار دون اخلال بحقهم في الرجوع على المعسر عند ميسرته.

المادة 440- اذا كان احد المدينين المتضامنين هو وحده صاحب المصلحة بالدين فهو الذي يتحمل الدين كله قبل الباقين.

4- عدم قابلية التصرف للتجزئة:
المادة 441- لا يقبل التصرف التجزئة اذا ورد على محل تأباه طبيعته او تبين من قصد المتعاقدين عدم جوازها.

المادة 442- 1- اذا تعدد الدائنون في تصرف لا يقبل التجزئة او تعدد ورثة الدائن في هذا التصرف جاز لكل دائن او وارث
ان يطالب باداء الحق كاملا.
2- فاذا اعترض احدهم كان على المدين ان يؤديه اليهم مجتمعين او يودعه الجهة المختصة وفقا لما يقتضيه القانون.
3- ويرجع كل من الدائنين بقدر حصته على الدائن الذي اقتضى الحق.

المادة 443- 1- اذا تعدد المدينون في تصرف لا يقبل التجزئة كان كل منهم ملزما بالدين كاملا.
2- ولمن قضى الدين ان يرجع على كل من الباقين بقدر حصته.

الفصل السادس
انقضاء الحق
1- الابراء:
المادة 444- اذا أبرأ الدائن مدينة مختارا من حق له عليه سقط الحق وانقضى الالتزام.
المادة 445- لا يتوقف الابراء على قبول المدين الا انه يرتد برده وان مات قبل القبول فلا يؤخذ الدين من تركته.

المادة 446- لا يصح الابراء الا من دين قائم ولا يجوز عن دين مستقبل.

المادة 447- 1- يسري على الابراء الاحكام الموضوعية التي تسري على كل تبرع.
2- ولا يشترط فيه شكل خاص ، ولو وقع على تصرف يشترط لقيامه توافر شكل فرضه القانون او اتفق عليه المتعاقدان.
2- استحالة التنفيذ:
المادة 448- ينقضي الالتزام اذا أثبت المدين ان الوفاء به أصبح مستحيلا عليه لسبب اجنبي لا يد له فيه.

3- مرور الزمان المسقط للدعوى:
المادة 449- لا ينقضي الحق بمرور الزمان ولكن لا تسمع الدعوى به على المنكر بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة بدون عذر شرعي مع
مراعاة ما وردت فيه أحكام خاصة.
المادة 450- 1- لا تسمع الدعوى المطالبة باي حق دوري متجدد كأجرة المباني والاراضي الزراعية والمرتبات والمعاشات بانقضاء
خمس سنوات على تركها بغير عذر شرعي.
2- اما الريع المستحق في ذمة المشرف او المتولي على الوقف او في ذمة الحائز سيء النية فلا تسمع الدعوى به على المنكر
بعد تركها بغير عذر شرعي مدة خمس عشرة سنة.
المادة 451- لا تسمع الدعوى عند الانكار وعدم قيام العذر الشرعي اذا انقضت خمس سنوات على الحقوق الاتية:-
1- حقوق الاطباء والصيادلة والمحامين والمهندسين والخبراء والاساتذة والمعلمين ووكلاء التفليسة والوسطاء على ان تكون
هذه الحقوق مستحقة لهم عما ادوه من عمل من اعمال مهنتهم وما انفقوه من مصروفات.
2- ما يستحق رده للاشخاص من الضرائب والرسوم اذا دفعت بغير حق دون الاخلال بالاحكام الواردة في القوانين الخاصة.
المادة 452- لا تسمع الدعوى عند الانكار وعدم قيام العذر الشرعي اذا انقضت سنتان على الحقوق الاتية:
1- حقوق التجار والصناع عن اشياء ورودها لاشخاص لا يتجرون في هذه الاشياء وحقوق اصحاب الفنادق والمطاعم عن اجر الاقامة
وثمن الطعام وكل ما انفقوه لحساب عملائهم.
2- حقوق العمال والخدم والاجراء من اجور يومية وغير يومية ومن ثمن ما قاموا به من توريدات.
المادة 453- 1- لا تسمع الدعوى في الاحوال المذكورة في المادة السابقة حتى لو ظل الدائنون يقومون باعمال اخرى للمدين.
2- واذا حرر اقرار او سند باي حق من الحقوق المنصوص عليها في المواد 450 و 451 و 452 فلا تسمع الدعوى به اذا انقضت
على استحقاقه مدة خمس عشرة سنة.
المادة 454- تبدأ المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بمرور الزمان من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الحق مستحق الاداء ومن وقت تحقق
الشرط اذا كان معلقا على شرط ومن وقت ثبوت الاستحقاق في دعوى ضمان الاستحقاق.
المادة 455- لا تسمع الدعوى اذا تركها السلف ثم الخلف من بعده وبلغ مجموع المدتين المدة المقررة لعدم سماعها.
المادة 456- تحسب المدة التي تمنع من سماع الدعوى بالايام ولا يحسب اليوم الاول منها وتكمل بانقضاء آخر يوم منها الا
اذا كان عطلة رسمية فانه يمتد الى اليوم التالي.
المادة 457- 1- يقف مرور الزمان المانع من سماع الدعوى كلما وجد عذر شرعي يتعذر معه المطالبة بالحق.
2- ولا تحسب مدة قيام العذر في المدة المقررة.

المادة 458- اذا ترك بعض الورثة الدعوى بحق مورثهم المدة المقررة لسماع الدعوى بغير عذر شرعي وكان للبعض عذر شرعي تسمع
دعوى هؤلاء بقدر انصبتهم.

المادة 459- اقرار المدين بالحق صراحة او دلالة يقطع مرور الزمان المقرر لعدم سماع الدعوى.
المادة 460- تنقطع المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بالمطالبة القضائية او باي اجراء قضائي يقوم به الدائن للتمسك بحقه.
المادة 461- 1- اذا انقطعت المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بدأت مدة جديدة كالمدة الاولى.
2- ولا يسقط الحق مهما كان نوعه اذا قضت به المحكمة بحكم لا يقبل الطعن.

المادة 462- عدم سماع الدعوى بالحق لمرور الزمان يستتبع عدم سماعها بتوابعه ولو لم تكتمل المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى
بهذه التوابع.

المادة 463 - 1- لا يجوز التنازل عن الدفع بعدم سماع الدعوى لمرور الزمان قبل ثبوت الحق في هذا الدفع، كما لا يجوز
الاتفاق على عدم جواز سماع الدعوى بعد مدة تختلف عن المدة التي حددها القانون.
2- وانما يجوز لكل شخص يملك التصرف في حقوقه ان يتنازل ولو دلالة عن الدفع بعد ثبوت الحق فيه على ان هذا التنازل لا
ينفذ في حق الدائنين اذا صدر اضرار بهم.
المادة 464- 1- لا يجوز للمحكمة ان تقضي من تلقاء نفسها بعدم سماع الدعوى بل يجب ان يكون ذلك بنا ءعلى طلب المدين او
ممن له مصلحة فيه من الخصوم.
2- ويصح ابداء الدفع في اي حالة تكون عليها الدعوى الا اذا تبين من الظروف ان صاحب الحق فيه قد تنازل عنه صراحة او
دلالة.




الكتاب الثاني
العقود
الباب الاول :
عقود التمليك :
الفصل الاول - عقد البيع
الفصل الثاني - عقد الهبة
الفصل الثالث - عقد الشركة
الفصل الرابع - عقد القرض
الفصل الخامس - عقد الصلح
الباب الثاني :
عقود المنفعة 
الفصل الاول
الاجازة 
ايجار الاراضي الزراعية
المزراعة
المساقاة
المغارسة 
ايجار الوقف
الفصل الثاني
الاعارة
الباب الثالث :
عقود العمل :
الفصل الاول -
عقد المقاولة
الفصل الثاني - عقد العمل
الفصل الثالث - عقد الوكالة
الفصل الرابع - عقد الايداع
الفصل الخامس - عقد الحراسة
الباب الرابع :
عقود الفرر :
الفصل الاول - الرهان والمقامرة
الفصل الثاني - المرتب مدى الحياة
الفصل الثالث - عقد التأمين
الباب الخامس :
عقود التوثيقات الشخصية :
الفصل الاول - الكفالة
الفصل الثاني - الحوالة
الباب الاول 
عقود التمليك 
الفصل الاول 
1- البيع 
المادة 465 - البيع تمليك مال او حق مالي لقاء عوض.

أ- أركان البيع:
المادة 466-1- يشترط ان يكون المبيع معلوما عند المشتري علما نافيا للجهالة الفاحشة.
2- يكون المبيع معلوما عند المشتري ببيان احواله واوصافه المميزة له واذا كان حاضرا تكفي الاشارة اليه.

المادة 467- اذا ذكر في عقد البيع ان المشتري عالم بالمبيع علما كافيا فلا حق له في طلب ابطال العقد لعدم العلم الا
اذا اثبت تدليس البائع.

المادة 468- 1- اذا كان البيع بالنموذج تكفي فيه رؤيته ووجب ان يكون المبيع مطابقا له.
2- فاذا ظهر انه غير مطابق له فان المشتري يكون مخيرا ان شاء قبله وان شاء رده.
المادة 469- 1- اذا اختلف المتبايعان في مطابقة المبيع للنموذج وكان النموذج والمبيع موجودين فالرأي لأهل الخبرة واذا
فقد النموذج في يد احد المتبايعين فالقول في المطابقة او المغايرة للطرف الاخر ما لم يثبت خصمه العكس.
2- واذا كان النموذج في يد ثالث باتفاق الطرفين ففقد وكان المبيع معينا بالذات ومتفقا على انه هو المعقود عليه فالقول
للبائع في المطابقة ما لم يثبت المشتري العكس وان كان المبيع معينا بالنوع او معينا بالذات وغير متفق على انه هو المعقود
عليه فالقول للمشتري في المغاير ما لم يثبت البائع العكس.

المادة 470- 1- يجوز البيع بشرط التجربة مع الاتفاق على مدة معلومة فان سكت المتبايعان عن تحديدها في العقد حملت على
المدة المعتادة.
2- ويلتزم البائع بتمكين المشتري من التجربة.

المادة -471- 1- يجوز للمشتري في مدة التجربة اجازة البيع او رفضه ولو لم يجرب المبيع ويشترط في حالة الرفض اعلام البائع.
2- اذا انقضت مدة التجربة وسكت المشتري مع تمكنه من تجربة المبيع اعتبر سكوته قبولا ولزم البيع.
المادة 472- اذا هلك المبيع في يد المشتري بعد تسلمه لزمه اداء الثمن المسمى للبائع واذا هلك قبل التسلم بسبب لا يد
للمشتري فيه يكون مضمونا على البائع.

المادة 473- يسري حكم البيع بعدالتجربة والرضى بالمبيع من تاريخ البيع.
المادة 474- اذا فقد المشتري اهليته قبل ان يجيز البيع وجب على الولي او الوصي او القيم اختيار ما هو في صالحه.
المادة 475- اذا مات المشتري قبل اختياره وكان له دائن احاط دينه بماله انتقل حق التجربة له والا انتقل هذا الحق للورثة
فان اتفقوا على اجازة البيع او رده لزم ما اتفقوا عليه وان أجاز البعض ورد الاخر لزم الرد.

المادة 476- لا يجوز للمشتري ان يستعمل المبيع في مدة التجربة الا بقدر ما تتطلبه التجربة على الوجه المتعارف عليه
فان زاد في الاستعمال زيادة لا يقصد منها التجربة لزم البيع.

المادة 477- تسري احكام البيع بشرط التجربة على البيع بشرط المذاق الا ان خيار المذاق لا يورث.

ب- الثمن وما يتصل به:
المادة 478- اذا اتفق المتبايعان على تحديد الثمن بسعر السوق فيعتبر سعر السوق في زمان ومكان البيع وان لم يكن في
هذا المكان سوق اعتبر المكان الذي يقضي العرف بان تكون اسعاره سارية.

المادة 479- يشترط ان يكون الثمن المسمى حين البيع معلوما، ويكون معلوما:-
1- بمشاهدته والاشارة اليه ان كان حاضرا.
2- ببيان مقداره وجنسه ووصفه ان لم يكن حاضرا.
3- بان يتفق المتبايعان على اسس صالحة لتحديد الثمن بصورة تنتفي معها الجهالة حين التنفيذ.

المادة 480- 1- يجوز البيع بطريق المرابحة او الوضيعة او التولية اذا كان رأس مال المبيع معلوما حين العقد وكان مقدار
الربح في المرابحة ومقدار الخسارة في الوضيعة محددا.
2- اذا ظهر ان البائع قد زاد في بيان مقدار رأس المال فللمشتري حط الزيادة.
3- واذا لم يكن رأس مال المبيع معروفا عند التعاقد فللمشتري فسخ العقد عند معرفته و كذا الحكم لو كتم البائع امرا
ذا تأثير في المبيع او رأس المال. ويسقط خياره اذا هلك المبيع او استهلك او خرج من ملكه بعد تسلمه.

المادة 481- اذا حدد الثمن بنوع من النقود وكانت له افراد مختلفة انصرف الى اكثرها تداولا في مكان البيع.
المادة 482- 1- زيادة المشتري في الثمن بعد العقد تلتحق باصل العقد اذا قبلها البائع ويصبح الثمن المسمى مع الزيادة
مقابلا للمبيع كله.
2- ما حطه البائع من الثمن المسمى بعد العقد يلحق باصل العقد اذا قبله المشتري ويصبح الباقي بعد ذلك هو الثمن المسمى.

المادة 483- الثمن في البيع المطلق يستحق معجلا ما لم يتفق او يتعارف على ان يكون مؤجلا او مقسطا لاجل معلوم.
المادة 484- اذا كان الثمن مؤجلا او مقسطا فان الاجل يبدأ من تاريخ تسلم المبيع.

2- آثار البيع 
اولا: التزامات البائع:
أ- نقل الملكية:
المادة 485- 1- تنتقل ملكية المبيع بمجرد تمام البيع الى المشتري ما لم يقض القانون او الاتفاق بغير ذلك.
2- ويجب على كل من المتبايعين ان يبادر الى تنفيذ التزاماته الا ما كان منها مؤجلا.

المادة 486- اذا كان البيع جزافا انتقلت الملكية الى المشتري على النحو الذي تنتقل به في الشيء المعين بالذات ويتم
البيع جزافا ولو كان تحديد الثمن موقوفا على تقدير المبيع.

المادة 487- 1- يجوز للبائع اذا كان الثمن مؤجلا او مقسطا ان يشترط تعليق نقل الملكية الى المشتري حتى يؤدي جميع الثمن
ولو تم تسليم المبيع.
2- اذا تم استيفاء الثمن- تعتبر ملكية المشتري مستندة الى وقت البيع.

ب- تسليم المبيع:
المادة 488- يلتزم البائع بتسليم المبيع الى المشتري مجردا من كل حق آخر وان يقوم بما هو ضروري من جانبه لنقل الملكية
اليه.

المادة 489- يلتزم البائع بتسليم المبيع للمشتري بالحالة التي كان عليها وقت البيع.

المادة 490- يشمل التسليم ملحقات المبيع وما اتصل به اتصال قرار وما أعد لاستعماله بصفة دائمة وكل ما جرى العرف على
انه من توابع المبيع ولو لم تذكر في العقد.

المادة 491- اذا سلم البائع المبيع الى المشتري بصورة صحيحة أصبح غير مسؤول عما يصيب المبيع بعد ذلك.
المادة 492- اذا عين في العقد مقدار المبيع وظهر فيه نقص او زيادة ولم يوجد اتفاق او عرف بهذا الشأن وجب اتباع القواعد
التالية:-
1- اذا كان المبيع لا يضره التبعيض فالزيادة من حق البائع يستحق استردادها عينا والنقص من حسابه سواء أكان الثمن محددا
لكل وحدة قياسية ام لمجموع المبيع.
2- اذا كان المبيع يضره التبعيض وكان الثمن محددا على اساس الوحدة القياسية فالزيادة من حق البائع يستحق ثمنها والنقص
من حسابه.
3- اذا كان المبيع مما يضره التبعيض وكان الثمن المسمى لمجموعه فالزيادة للمشتري والنقص لا يقابله شيء من الثمن.
4- كلما كانت الزيادة او النقص تلزم المشتري اكثر مما اشترى او تفرق عليه الصفقة كان له الخيار في فسخ البيع ما لم
يكن المقدار تافها ولا يخل النقص في مقصود المشتري.
5- اذا تسلم المشتري المبيع مع علمه بانه ناقص سقط حقه في خيار الفسخ المشار اليه في الفقرة السابقة.

المادة 493- لا تسمع الدعوى بفسخ العقد او انقاص الثمن او تكملته اذا انقضت سنة على تسليم المبيع.

المادة 494- 1- يتم تسليم المبيع اما بالفعل او بان يخلي البائع بين المبيع والمشتري مع الاذن له بقبضه وعدم وجود مانع
يحول دون حيازته.
2- ويكون التسليم في كل شيء حسب طبيعته ويختلف باختلاف حاله.

المادة 495- اذا كان المبيع في حوزة المشتري قبل البيع بأية صفة او سبب تعتبر هذه الحيازة تسليما ما لم يتفق على خلاف
ذلك.

المادة 496- اذا اتفق المتبايعان على اعتبار المشتري متسلما للمبيع في حالة معينة واذا أوجبت النصوص التشريعية اعتبار
بعض الحالات تسليما اعتبر التسليم قد تم حكما.

المادة 497- يتم التسليم حكما بتسجيل المبيع باسم المشتري عندما تعلق النصوص التشريعية نقل الملكية على التسجيل الرسمي.

المادة 498- يعتبر التسليم حكميا ايضا:-
1- اذا أبقى البائع المبيع تحت يده بناء على طلب المشتري 0
2- اذا انذر البائع المشتري بدفع الثمن وتسلم المبيع خلال مدة معقولة والا اعتبر متسلما فلم يفعل.

المادة 499- 1- البيع المطلق يقتضي تسليم المبيع في محل وجوده وقت العقد.
2- اذا تضمن العقد او اقتضى العرف ارسال المبيع الى المشتري فلا يتم التسليم الا اذا جرى ايصاله اليه ما لم يوجد اتفاق
على غير ذلك.

المادة 500- 1- اذا هلك المبيع قبل التسليم بسبب لا يد لاحد المتبايعين فيه انفسخ البيع واسترد المشتري ما أداه من
الثمن.
2- فاذا تلف بعض المبيع يخبر المشتري ان شاء فسخ البيع او اخذ المقدار الباقي بحصته من الثمن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 501- 1- اذا هلك المبيع قبل التسليم او تلف بعضه بفعل المشتري اعتبر قابضا للمبيع ولزمه اداء الثمن.
2- اذا كان للبائع حق الخيار في هذه الحالة واختار الفسخ ضمن له المشتري مثل المبيع او قيمته وتملك ما بقي منه.

المادة 502- 1- اذا هلك المبيع قبل التسليم بفعل شخص اخر كان للمشتري الخيار ان شاء فسخ البيع وان شاء أجازه وله حق
الرجوع على المتلف بضمان مثل المبيع او قيمته.
2- واذا وقع الاتلاف على بعض المبيع كان للمشتري الخيار بين الامور التالية:-
أ- فسخ البيع.
ب- اخذ الباقي بحصته من الثمن وينفسخ البيع فيما تلف.
ج- امضاء العقد في المبيع كله بالثمن المسمى والرجوع على المتلف بضمان ما أتلف.
المادة 503- 1- يضمن البائع سلامة المبيع من اي حق للغير يعترض المشتري اذا كان سبب الاستحقاق سابقاً على عقد البيع.
2- ويضمن البائع ايضا اذا استند الاستحقاق الى سبب حادث بعد البيع ناشىء عن فعله.

المادة 504- 1- الخصومة في استحقاق المبيع قبل تسلمه يجب ان توجه الى البائع والمشتري معا.
2- فاذا كانت الخصومة بعد تسلم المبيع واراد المشتري الرجوع على البائع وجب ادخاله في الدعوى.
المادة 505- 1- اذا قضي باستحقاق المبيع كان للمستحق الرجوع على البائع بالثمن اذا أجاز البيع ويخلص المبيع للمشتري.
2- فاذا لم يجيز المستحق البيع انفسخ العقد وللمشتري ان يرجع على البائع بالثمن.
3- ويضمن البائع للمشتري ما احدثه في المبيع من تحسين نافع مقدرا بقيمته يوم التسليم للمستحق.
4- ويضمن البائع ايضا للمشتري الاضرار التي نشأت باستحقاق المبيع.

المادة 506- 1- لا يصح اشتراط عدم ضمان البائع للثمن عند استحقاق المبيع ويفسد البيع بهذا الشرط.
2- ولا يمنع علم المشتري بان المبيع ليس ملكا للبائع من رجوعه بالثمن عند الاستحقاق.

المادة 507- لا يملك المشتري الرجوع على البائع اذا كان الاستحقاق مبنيا على اقراره او نكوله على اليمين.

المادة 508- 1- اذا صالح المشتري مدعي الاستحقاق على مال قبل القضاء له وانكر البائع حق المدعي كان للمشتري ان يثبت
ان المدعي محق في دعواه وبعد الاثبات يخير البائع بين اداء ما يعادل بدل الصلح او رد الثمن الى المشتري.
2- واذا كان الصلح بعد القضاء للمستحق احتفظ المشتري بالمبيع وحق له الرجوع على البائع بالثمن.
المادة 509-1- اذا استحق بعض المبيع قبل ان يقبضه كله كان للمشتري ان يرد ما قبض ويسترد الثمن او يقبل البيع ويرجع
بحصة الجزء المستحق.
2- واذا استحق بعض المبيع بعد قبضه كله واحدث الاستحقاق عيبا في الباقي كان للمشتري رده والرجوع على البائع بالثمن
او التمسك بالباقي بحصته من الثمن وان لم يحدث عيبا وكان الجزء المستحق هو الاقل فليس للمشتري الا الرجوع بحصة الجزء
المستحق.
3- فاذا ظهر بعد البيع ان على المبيع حقا للغير كان للمشتري الخيار بين انتظار رفع هذا الحق او فسخ البيع والرجوع
على البائع بالثمن.

المادة 510- 1- اذا وقع الادعاء بالاستحقاق بعد هلاك المبيع بيد المشتري ضمن للمستحق قيمته يوم الشراء ورجع على البائع
بالثمن.
2- واذا كانت القيمة التي ضمنها المشتري اكثر من الثمن المسمى كان له الرجوع بالفرق مع ضمان الاضرار التي يستحقها
وفقا للفقرة (4) من المادة (505)
المادة 511- للمستحق مطالبة المشتري بما افاده من ريع المبيع او غلته بعد حسم ما احتاج اليه الانتاج من النفقات ويرجع
المشتري على البائع بما أداه للمستحق.

ج- ضمان العيوب الخفية (خيار العيب ):
المادة 512- 1- يعتبر البيع منعقدا على أساس خلو المبيع من العيوب الا ما جرى العرف على التسامح فيه.
2- وتسري القواعد العامة بشأن خيار العيب على عقد البيع مع مراعاة الاحكام التالية.

المادة 513- 1- اذا ظهر في المبيع عيب قديم كان المشتري مخيرا ان شاء رده او شاء قبله بالثمن المسمى وليس له امساكه
والمطالبة بما انقصه العيب من الثمن.
2- يعتبر العيب قديما اذا كان موجودا في المبيع قبل البيع او حدث بعده وهو في يد البائع قبل التسليم.
3- يعتبر العيب الحادث عند المشتري بحكم القديم اذا كان مستندا الى سبب قديم موجود في المبيع عند البائع.
4- يشترط في العيب القديم ان يكون خفيا والخفي هو الذي لا يعرف بمشاهدة ظاهر المبيع او لا يتبينه الشخص العادي اولا
يكشفه غير خبير او لا يظهر الا بالتجربة.

المادة 514- لا يكون البائع مسؤولا عن العيب القديم في الحالات التالية:-
1- اذا بين البائع عيب المبيع حين البيع.
2- اذا اشترى المشتري المبيع وهو عالم بما فيه من العيب.
3- اذا رضي المشتري بالعيب بعد اطلاعه عليه او بعد علمه به من آخر.
4- اذا باع البائع المبيع بشرط عدم مسؤوليته عن كل عيب فيه او عن عيب معين الا اذا تعمد البائع اخفاء العيب او كان
المشتري بحالة تمنعه من الاطلاع على العيب.
5- اذا جرى البيع بالمزاد من قبل السلطات القضائية او الادارية.

المادة 515- اذا تصرف المشتري في المبيع تصرف المالك بعد اطلاعه على العيب القديم سقط خياره.
المادة 516- اذا هلك المبيع المعيب بعيب قديم في يد المشتري او استهلكه قبل علمه بالعيب رجع على البائع بنقصان العيب
من الثمن.

المادة 517- 1- اذا حدث في المبيع لدى المشتري عيب جديد فليس له ان يرده بالعيب القديم وانما له مطالبة البائع بنقصان
الثمن ما لم يرض البائع بأخذه على عيبه الجديد.
2- اذا زال العيب الحادث عاد للمشتري حق رد المبيع على البائع بالعيب القديم.

المادة 518- 1- اذا حدث في المبيع زيادة مانعة من الرد ثم ظهر للمشتري عيب قديم فيه فانه يرجع على البائع بنقصان العيب
وليس للبائع الحق في استرداد المبيع.
2- والزيادة المانعة هي كل شيء من مال المشتري يتصل بالمبيع.

المادة 519- 1- اذا بيعت اشياء متعددة صفقة واحدة وظهر في بعضها عيب قبل التسليم فاللمشتري بالخيار بين قبولها بالثمن المسمى او ردها كلها.
2- واذا بيعت اشياء متعددة صفقة واحدة وظهر في بعضها بعد التسليم عيب قديم وليس في تفريقها ضرر فللمشتري رد العيب بحصته من الثمن وليس له ان يرد الجميع بدون رضى البائع فان كان في تفريقها ضرر فله ان يرد جميع المبيع او يقبله بكل الثمن.

المادة 520- ينتقل حق ضمان العيب بوفاة المشتري الى الورثة.

المادة 521- 1- لا تسمع دعوى ضمان العيب بعد انقضاء ستة اشهر على تسلم المبيع ما لم يلتزم البائع بالضمان لمدة أطول.
2- وليس للبائع ان يتمسك بهذه المدة لمرور الزمان اذا ثبت ان اخفاء العيب كان بغش منه.

ثانيا - التزامات المشتري:
أ- دفع الثمن وتسليم المبيع:
المادة 522- على المشتري تسليم الثمن عند التعاقد اولا وقبل تسلم المبيع او المطالبة به ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

المادة 523-1- للبائع ان يحتبس المبيع حتى يستوفي ما هو مستحق له من الثمن ولو قدم المشتري رهنا او كفالة.
2- فاذا قبل البائع تأجيل الثمن سقط حقه في احتباس المبيع والتزم بتسليمه للمشتري.

المادة 524-1- اذا قبض المشتري المبيع قبل اداء الثمن على مرأى من البائع ولم يمنعه كان ذلك اذنا بالتسلم.
2- واذا قبض المشتري المبيع قبل اداء الثمن بدون اذن البائع كان للبائع استرداده ، واذا هلك او تعيب في يد المشتري
اعتبر متسلما الا اذا شاء البائع استرداده معيبا.
المادة 525- اذا لم يكن المبيع في مكان العقد عند التعاقد وكان المشتري يجهله آنئذ ثم علم به بعد ذلك فله الخيار ان
شاء فسخ المبيع او أمضاه وتسلم المبيع في مكان وجوده.

المادة 526-1- يلزم المشتري تسليم الثمن المعجل في مكان وجود المبيع وقت العقد ما لم يوجد اتفاق او عرف يغاير ذلك.
2- اذا كان الثمن دينا مؤجلا على المشتري، ولم يجر الانفاق على الوفاء به، في مكان معين ، لزم اداؤه في موطن المشتري
وقت حلول الاجل.

المادة 527- اذا قبض المشتري شيئا على سوم الشراء وهلك او فقد في يده وكان الثمن مسمى لزمه اداؤه فان لم يسم الثمن
فلا ضمان على المشتري الا بالتعدي او التقصير.

المادة 528- 1- اذا رفعت على المشتري دعوى باستحقاق المبيع مستندة الى حق سابق على البيع او آيل اليه من البائع جاز
للمشتري ان يحتبس الثمن حتى يقدم البائع كفيلا مليئا يضمن للمشتري رد الثمن عند ثبوت الاستحقاق وللبائع ان يطلب الى
المحكمة تكليف المشتري ايداع الثمن لديها بدلا من تقديم الكفيل.
2- ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة اذا تبين المشتري في المبيع عيبا قديما مضمونا على البائع.

المادة 529- اذا حدد في البيع موعد معين لاداء الثمن واشترط فيه انه اذا لم يؤد المشتري الثمن خلاله فلا بيع بينهما
، فان لم يؤده والمبيع لم يزل في يد البائع اعتبر البيع منفسخا حكما.

المادة 530-1- اذا تسلم المشتري المبيع ثم مات مفلسا قبل اداء الثمن فليس للبائع استرداد المبيع ويكون الثمن دينا على
التركة والبائع اسوة سائر الغرماء.
2- واذ مات المشتري مفلسا قبل تسلم المبيع واداء الثمن كان للبائع حبس المبيع حتى يستوفي الثمن ويكون احق من سائر
الغرماء باستيفاء الثمن منه.
3- واذا قبض البائع الثمن ومات مفلسا قبل تسليم البيع كان المبيع امانة في يده والمشتري أحق به من سائر الغرماء.

ب- النفقات 
المادة 531- نفقات تسليم الثمن وعقد البيع وتسجيله وغير ذلك من نفقات تكون على المشتري ونفقات تسليم المبيع تكون على
البائع ما لم يوجد اتفاق او نص في قانون خاص يقضي بغير ذلك.

3- بيوع مختلفة 
أ- السلم 
المادة 532- السلم: بيع مال مؤجل التسليم بثمن معجل.
المادة 533- يشترط لصحة بيع السلم:
1- ان يكون المبيع من الاموال التي يمكن تعيينها بالوصف والمقدار ويتوافر وجودها عادة وقت التسليم.
2- ان يتضمن العقد بيان جنس المبيع ونوعه وصفته ومقداره وزمان ايفائه.
3- اذا لم يعين في العقد مكان التسليم لزم البائع تسليم المبيع في مكان العقد.

المادة 534- يشترط في رأس مال السلم (اي ثمنه) ان يكون معلوما قدرا ونوعا وان يكون غير مؤجل بالشرط مدة تزيد عن بضعة
ايام.

المادة 535- يجوز للمشتري ان يتصرف في المبيع المسلم فيه قبل قبضه.

المادة 536- اذا تعذر تسليم المبيع عند حلول الاجل بسبب انقطاع وجوده لعارض طارىء كان المشتري مخيرا بين انتظار وجوده
او فسخ البيع.
المادة 537- اذا مات البائع في السلم قبل حلول أجل المبيع كان المشتري بالخيار ان شاء فسخ العقد واسترد الثمن من التركة
او شاء انتظر حلول الاجل. وفي هذه الحالة يحجز من التركة ما يفي بقيمة المبيع الا اذا قدم الورثة كفيلا مليئا يضمن
تسليم المبيع عند حلول أجله.
المادة 538-1- اذا استغل المشتري في السلم حاجة المزارع فاشترى منه محصولا مستقبلا بسعر او بشروط مجحفة اجحافا بينا
كان للبائع حينما يحين الوفاء ان يطلب الى المحكمة تعديل السعر او الشروط بصورة يزول معها الاجحاف وتأخذ المحكمة في
ذلك بعين الاعتبار ظروف الزمان والمكان ومستوى الاسعار العامة وفروعها بين تاريخ العقد والتسليم طبقا لما جرى عليه
العرف.
2- وللمشتري الحق في عدم قبول التعديل الذي تراه المحكمة واسترداد الثمن الحقيقي الذي سلمه فعلا للبائع وحينئذ يحق
للبائع ان يبيع محصوله لمن يشاء.
3- ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق او شرط يقصد به اسقاط هذا الحق سواء أكان ذلك شرطا في عقد السلم نفسه او كان في صورة التزام
آخر منفصل أيا ما كان نوعه.

ب- المخارجة:
المادة 539- يجوز للوارث بيع نصيبه في التركة بعد وفاة المورث لوارث اخر او اكثر بعوض معلوم ولو لم تكن موجودات التركة
معينة ويسمى هذا مخارجة.

المادة 540- 1- ينقل عقد المخارجة حصة البائع الارثية الى المشتري ويحل محل البائع في استحقاق نصيبه من التركة.
2- لا يشمل عقد المخارجة كل مال يظهر للميت بعد العقد ولم يكن المتخارجان على علم به وقت العقد.
3- لا يشمل التخارج الحقوق التي للتركة على المتخارجين او على أحدهم ولا الحقوق التي عليها لهم او لاحدهم.

المادة 541- لا يضمن البائع للمشتري غير وجود التركة وثبوت حصته الارثية اذا جرى العقد دون تفصيل مشتملات التركة.

المادة 542- على المشتري اتباع الاجراءات التي يوجبها القانون لنقل كل حق اشتملت عليه الحصة الارثية محل التخارج.

ج- البيع في مرض الموت:
المادة 543- 1- مرض الموت: هو المرض الذي يعجز فيه الانسان عن متابعة اعماله المعتادة ، ويغلب، فيه الهلاك ويموت على
تلك الحال قبل مرور سنة فان امتد مرضه وهو على حالة واحدة دون ازدياد سنة او اكثر تكون تصرفاته كتصرفات الصحيح.
2- يعتبر في حكم مرض الموت الحالات التي يحيط بالانسان فيها خطر الموت ويغلب في امثالها الهلاك ولو لم يكن مريضا.

المادة 544- 1- بيع المريض شيئا من ماله لاحد ورثته لا ينفذ ما لم يجزه باقي الورثة بعد موت المورث.
2- بيع المريض لأجنبي بثمن المثل او بغبن يسير نافذ لا يتوقف على اجازة الورثة.

المادة 545- 1- بيع المريض من اجنبي بثمن يقل عن قيمة المبيع وقت الموت نافذ في حق الورثة اذا كانت زيادة قيمة المبيع
على الثمن لا تتجاوز ثلث التركة داخلا فيها المبيع ذاته.
2- اما اذا تجاوزت هذه الزيادة ثلث التركة فلا ينفذ البيع ما لم يقره الورثة او يكمل المشتري ثلثي قيمة المبيع والا
كان للورثة فسخ البيع.

المادة 546- لا ينفذ بيع المريض لاجنبي باقل من قيمة مثله ولو بغبن يسير في حق الدائنين اذا كانت التركة مستغرقة بالديون
وللمشتري دفع ثمن المثل والا جاز للدائنين فسخ البيع.
المادة 547- 1- لا يجوز فسخ بيع المريض اذا تصرف المشتري في المبيع تصرفا اكسب من كان حسن النية حقا في عين المبيع
لقاء عوض.
2- وفي هذه الحالة يجوز لدائني التركة المستغرقة بالديون الرجوع على المشتري من المريض بالفرق بين الثمن وقيمة المبيع
وللورثة هذا الحق ان كان المشتري احدهم ، وان كان اجنبيا وجب عليه رد ما يكمل ثلثي قيمة المبيع للتركة.

د- بيع النائب لنفسه:
المادة 548- لا يجوز لمن له النيابة عن غيره بنص في القانون او باتفاق او أمر من السلطة المختصة ان يشتري بنفسه مباشرة
او باسم مستعار ولو بطريق المزاد ما نيط به بمقتضى هذه النيابة وذلك مع مراعاة احكام الاحوال الشخصية.

المادة 549- لا يجوز للوسطاء او الخبراء ان يشتروا باسمائهم او باسم مستعار الاموال التي عهد اليهم في بيعها.

هـ- بيع ملك الغير:
المادة 550- 1- اذا باع شخص ملك غيره بغير اذنه جاز للمشتري ان يطلب فسخ البيع.
2- ولا يسري البيع في حق مالك العين المبيعة ولو اجازه المشتري.

المادة 551- 1- اذا اقر المالك البيع سرى العقد في حقه وانقلب صحيحا في حق المشتري.
2- وينقلب صحيحا في حق المشتري اذا آلت ملكية المبيع الى البائع بعد صدور العقد.

و- المقايضة:
المادة 552- المقايضة: مبادلة مال او حق مالي بعوض من غير النقود.

المادة 553- يعتبر كل من المتبايعين في بيع المقايضة بائعا ومشتريا في وقت واحد.
المادة 554- لا يخرج المقايضة عن طبيعتها اضافة بعض النقود الى احدى السلعتين للتبادل.

المادة 555 - مصروفات عقد المقايضة ونفقات التسليم وما ماثلها تكون مناصفة بين طرفي العقد ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

المادة 556- تسري احكام البيع المطلق على المقايضة فيما لا يتعارض مع طبيعتها.
الفصل الثاني 
الهبة 
الفرع الاول 
الهبة 
المادة 557- 1- الهبة تمليك مال او حق مالي لاخر حال حياة المالك دون عوض.
2- ويجوز للواهب مع بقاء فكرة التبرع ان يشترط على الموهوب له القيام بالتزام معين ويعتبر هذا الالتزام عوضا.

المادة 558- 1- تنعقد الهبة بالايجاب والقبول وتتم بالقبض.
2- يكفي في الهبة مجرد الايجاب اذا كان الواهب ولي الموهوب له او وصيه والشيء الموهوب في حوزته وكذا لو كان الموهوب
له صغيرا يقوم الواهب على تربيته.

المادة 559- لا ينفذ عقد الهبة اذا كان المال الموهوب غير مملوك للواهب ما لم يجزه المالك ويتم القبض برضاه.
المادة 560- 1- تصح هبة الدين للمدين وتعتبر ابراء.
2- وتصح لغير المدين وتنفذ اذا دفع المدين الدين اليه.
المادة 561- 1- يجوز للواهب استرداد الهبة اذا اشترط في العقد حق استردادها في حالة عدم قيام الموهوب له بالتزامات
معينة لمصلحة الواهب او من يهمه امره فلم يقم بها.
2- فاذا كان الموهوب هالكا او كان الموهوب له قد تصرف فيه استحق الواهب قيمته وقت التصرف او الهلاك.

المادة 562-1-يجب ان يكون العوض في الهبة المشروطة به معلوما والا جاز لكل من الطرفين فسخ العقد ولو بعد تسلم الموهوب
ما لم يتفقا على تعيين العوض قبل الفسخ.
2- فاذا هلك الموهوب او تصرف فيه الموهوب له قبل الفسخ وجب عليه رد قيمته يوم القبض.
المادة 563- على الرغم مما ورد في المادتين 92 و 254 من هذا القانون لا تنعقد الهبة بالوعد ولا تنعقد على مال مستقبل.
المادة 564- اذا توفي احد طرفي الهبة او أفلس الواهب قبل قبض الموهوب بطلب الهبة ولو كانت بعوض.

المادة 565- تسري على الهبة في مرض الموت احكام الوصية.

المادة 566- 1- يتوقف نفاذ عقد الهبة على أي اجراء تعلق النصوص التشريعية نقل الملكية عليه ويجوز لكل من طرفي العقد
استكمال الاجراءات اللازمة.
2- وتتم في المنقول بالقبض دون حاجة الى تسجيل.

الفرع الثاني 
آثار الهبة 
1- بالنسبة الى الواهب:
المادة 567- يلتزم الواهب بتسليم الموهوب الى الموهوب له ويتبع في ذلك احكام تسليم المبيع.

المادة 568- لا يضمن الواهب استحقاق الموهوب في يد الموهوب له اذا كانت الهبة بغير عوض ولكنه يكون مسؤولا عن كل ضرر
يلحق بالموهوب له من جراء هذا الاستحقاق اذا تعمد اخفاء سبب الاستحقاق اما اذا كانت الهبة بعوض فانه لا يضمن الاستحقاق
الا بقدر ما اداه الموهوب له من عوض ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

المدة 569- اذا استحق الموهوب بعد هلاكه عند الموهوب له واختار المستحق تضمينه كان له الرجوع على الواهب بما ضمن للمستحق.

المادة 570- اذا استحق الموهوب وكان الموهوب له قد زاد في الموهوب زيادة لا تقبل الفصل دون ضرر فليس للمستحق ان يسترده
قبل دفع قيمة الزيادة.
المادة 571- لا يضمن الواهب العيب الخفي في الموهوب ولو تعمد اخفاءه الا اذا كانت الهبة بعوض.

2- بالنسبة الى الموهوب له:
المادة 572- على الموهوب له اداء ما اشترطه الواهب من عوض سواء اكان هذا العوض للواهب ام للغير.

المادة 573- اذا كان عوض الهبة وفاء دين على الواهب فلا يلتزم الموهوب له الا بوفاء الدين القائم وقت الهبة ما لم يتفق
على غير ذلك.

المادة 574- اذا كان الموهوب مثقلا بحق وفاء لدين في ذمة الواهب او ذمة شخص اخر فان الموهوب له يلتزم بوفاء هذا الدين
ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
المادة 575- نفقات عقد الهبة ومصروفات تسليم الموهوب ونقله على الموهوب له الا اذا اتفق على غير ذلك.

الفرع الثالث 
الرجوع في الهبة 
المادة 576-1- للواهب ان يرجع في الهبة قبل القبض دون رضا الموهوب له.
2- وله ان يرجع فيها بعد القبض بقبول الموهوب له فان لم يقبل جاز للواهب ان يطلب من القضاء فسخ الهبة والرجوع فيها
متى كان يستند الى سبب مقبول ما لم يوجد مانع من الرجوع.

المادة 577- يعتبر سببا مقبولا لفسخ الهبة والرجوع فيها:-
1- ان يصبح الواهب عاجزا عن ان يوفر لنفسه اسباب المعيشة بما يتفق مع مكانته او ان يعجز عن الوفاء بما يفرضه عليه
القانون من النفقة على الغير.
2- ان يرزق الواهب بعد الهبة ولدا يظل حيا حتى تاريخ الرجوع او ان يكون له ولد يظنه ميتا وقت الهبة فاذا هو حي.
3- اخلال الموهوب له بالتزاماته المشروطة في العقد دون مبرر او اخلاله بما يجب عليه نحو الواهب او احد أقاربه بحيث
يكون هذا الاخلال جحودا كبيرا من جانبه.

المادة 578- اذا قتل الموهوب له الواهب عمدا او قصدا بلا وجه حق كان لورثته حق ابطال الهبة.
المادة 579- يعتبر مانعا من الرجوع في الهبة ما يلي:-
1- اذا كانت الهبة من احد الزوجين للاخر او لذي رحم محرم ما لم يترتب عليها مفاضلة بين هؤلاء بلا مبرر.
2- اذا تصرف الموهوب له في الموهوب تصرفا ناقلا للملكية فاذا اقتصر التصرف على بعض الموهوب جاز للواهب ان يرجع في
الباقي.
3- اذا زادت العين الموهوبة زيادة متصلة ذات اهمية تزيد من قيمتها او غير الموهوب له الشيء الموهوب على وجه تبدل فيه
اسمه.
4- اذا مات احد طرفي العقد بعد قبضها.
5- اذا هلك الموهوب في يد الموهوب له فاذا كان الهلاك جزئيا جاز الرجوع في الباقي.
6- اذا كانت الهبة بعوض.
7- اذا كانت الهبة صدقة او لجهة من جهات البر.
8- اذا وهب الدائن الدين للمدين.
المادة 580-1- يعتبر الرجوع عن الهبة رضاء او قضاء ابطالا لأثر العقد.
2- ولا يرد الموهوب له الثمار الا من تاريخ الرجوع رضاء او تاريخ الحكم وله ان يسترد النفقات الضرورية اما النفقات
الاخرى فلا يسترد منها الا ما زاد في قيمة الموهوب.
المادة 581-1 اذا استعاد الواهب الشيء الموهوب بغير رضاء او قضاء كان مسؤولا عن هلاكه مهما كان سببه.
2- اما اذا صدر حكم بالرجوع في الهبة وهلك الشيء في يد الموهوب له بعد اعذاره بالتسليم فان الموهوب له يكون مسؤولا
عن الهلاك مهما كان سببه.
الفصل الثالث
الشركة 
الفرع الاول 
الشركة بوجه عام 
1- أحكام عامة:
المادة 582- الشركة عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه شخصان او اكثر بان يساهم كل منهم في مشروع مالي بتقديم حصته من مال او من عمل
لاستثمار ذلك المشروع واقتسام ما قد ينشأ عنه من ربح او خسارة.

المادة 583- 1- تعتبر الشركة شخصا حكميا بمجرد تكوينها.
2- ولا يحتج بهذه الشخصية على الغير الا بعد استيفاء اجراءات التسجيل والنشر التي يقررها القانون.
3- ولكن للغير ان يتمسك بهذه الشخصية رغم عدم استيفاء الاجراءات المشار اليها.

2- أركان الشركة 
المادة 584-1- يجب ان يكون عقد الشركة مكتوبا.
2- واذا لم يكن العقد مكتوبا فلا يؤثر ذلك على حق الغير واما بالنسبة للشركاء انفسهم فيعتبر العقد صحيحا الا اذا طلب
احدهم اعتباره غير صحيح ، فيسري هذا على العقد من تاريخ اقامة الدعوى.
المادة 585-1- يشترط ان يكون رأس مال الشركة من النقود او ما في حكمها مما يجري به التعامل واذا لم يكن من النقود فيجب
ان يتم تقديم قيمته.
2- ويجوز ان تكون حصص الشركاء متساوية او متفاوته ولا يجوز ان يكون الدين في ذمة الغير او حصة فيه رأس مال للشركة.

المادة 586-1- يجوز ان تكون حصة الشريك في الشركة حق ملكية او حق منفعة او اي حق عيني آخر وتسري عليها احكام البيع
فيما يتعلق بضمانها اذا هلكت او استحقت او ظهر فيها عيب او نقص.
2- اما اذا كانت الحصة مجرد الانتفاع بالمال فان احكام الايجار هي التي تسري في كل ذلك.
3- فاذا كانت الحصة عملا وجب على الشريك ان يقوم بالخدمات التي تعهد بها في العقد.

المادة 587-1- توزع الارباح والخسائر على الوجه المشروط في العقد.
2- فاذا لم يبين في عقد الشركة نصيب كل من الشركاء في الارباح والخسائر فانه يتعين توزيعها بنسبة حصة كل منهم في رأس
المال.

المادة 588- لا يجوز ان يتفق الشركاء في العقد على ان يكون لأيهم قدر مقطوع من الربح ويبطل الشرط على ان يتم توزيع
الربح طبقا لحصة كل منهم في رأس المال.

المادة 589- اذا كانت حصة الشريك مقصورة على عمله وجب ان يقدر نصيبه في الربح تبعا لما تفيده الشركة من هذا العمل فاذا
قدم فوق عمله نقودا او اي شيء آخر كان له نصيب عن عمله وآخر عما قدمه فوق العمل.

المادة 590-1- اذا اتفق في العقد على ان احد الشركاء لا يفيد من ارباح الشركة ولا يساهم في خسائرها كان عقد الشركة
باطلا.
2- غير انه يجوز الاتفاق على اعفاء الشريك الذي لم يقدم غير عمله من المساهمة في الخسائر بشرط ان لا يكون قد تقرر
له اجر عن عمله.
3- ادارة الشركة 
المادة 591-1- كل شريك يعتبر وكيلا عن باقي الشركاء في مباشرة اعمال الشركة وفي التصرف بما يحقق الغرض الذي انشئت
من أجله ما لم يكن هناك نص او اتفاف على غير ذلك.
2- وكل شريك يعتبر امينا على مال الشركة الذي في يده.
المادة 592-1- اذا اتفق في عقد الشركة على انابة احد الشركاء في تمثيل الشركة وادارة اعمالها تثبت له وحده ولاية التصرف
في كل ما تناولته الانابة وما يتصل بها من توابع ضرورية.
2- واذا كانت الانابة لاكثر من شريك ولم يؤذن لهم بالانفراد كان عليهم ان يعملوا مجتمعين الا فيما لا يحتاج فيه الى
تبادل الرأي او في امر عاجل يترتب على تفويته ضرر للشركة.
3- ولا يجوز عزل من اتفق على انابته في عقد الشركة ولا تقييد تلك الانابة دون مسوغ ما دامت الشركة قائمة.

المادة 593-1- يجوز تعيين مدير للشركة من الشركاء او من غيرهم باجر او بغير أجر.
2- للمدير أن يتصرف في حدود اغراض الشركة التي نيطت به على ان يتقيد في ذلك بنصوص العقد فان لم تكن فبما جرى به العرف
التجاري.
3- اذا خرج المدير عن نطاق اختصاصاته ضمن كل ضرر يلحق بالشركة من جراء تصرفه.

المادة 594-1- يجوز ان يتعدد المديرون للشركة.
2- وفي حالة تعددهم تحدد اختصاصات كل منهم.
3- ويجوز عزلهم او عزل احدهم بالطريقة التي تم تعيينه بها.

المادة 595- لا يجوز لمن انيب في ادارة الشركة او عين مديرا لها ان يعزل نفسه او يستقيل في وقت يلحق بالشركة ضررا.

المادة 596- ليس للشركاء من غير المديرين حق الادارة ولهم ان يطلعوا بانفسهم على دفاتر الشركة ومستنداتها.

4- آثار الشركة 
المادة 597- 1- يلزم الشريك الذي له حق تدبير مصالح الشركة ان يبذل في سبيل ذلك من العناية ما يبذله في تدبير مصالحه
الخاصة الا اذا كان منتدبا للعمل باجر فلا يجوز له ان ينزل عن عناية الرجل المعتاد.
2- ويلزمه ايضا ان يمتنع عن اي تصرف يلحق الضرر بالشركة او يخالف الغرض الذي انشئت من أجله.

المادة 598- لا يجوز للشريك ان يحتجز لنفسه شيئا من مال الشركة فان فعل كان ضامنا كل ضرر يلحق بها من جراء هذا الاحتجاز.

المادة 599-1- اذا كانت الشركة مدينة بدين متصل باغراض الشركة ولم تف به اموالها لزم الشركاء في اموالهم الخاصة ما
بقي من الدين بمقدار نصيب كل منهم في خسائر الشركة. 
2- اما اذا اشترط تكافل الشركاء في عقد الشركة فانهم يتحملون الدين جميعا بالتضامن.

المادة 600-1- اذا كان احد الشركاء مدينا لاخر بدين شخصي فليس لدائنه ان يستوفي حقه مما يخص ذلك الشريك في رأس المال
قبل تصفية الشركة. ولكن يجوز له استيفاؤه مما يخص المدين من الربح.
2- اما اذا كان عقد الشركة يتضمن التكافل بين الشركاء فلهذا الدائن استيفاء دينه من رأس مال الشركة بعد تصفيتها.

5- انقضاء الشركة:
المادة 601- تنتهي الشركة باحد الامور الاتية:-
1- انتهاء مدتها او انتهاء العمل الذي قامت من أجله.
2- هلاك جميع رأس المال او رأسمال احد الشركاء قبل تسليمه.
3- موت احد الشركاء او جنونه او افلاسه او الحجر عليه.
4- اجماع الشركاء على حلها.
5- صدور حكم قضائي بحلها.

المادة 602-1- يجوز قبل انقضاء المدة المحددة للشركة مد اجلها ويكون ذلك استمرار للشركة. اما اذا مد اجل الشركة بعد
انقضاء المدة المحددة لها كان هذا شركة جديدة.
2- واذا انقضت المدة المحددة للشركة او انتهى العمل الذي قامت الشركة من اجله ثم استمر الشركاء باعمالهم كان هذا امتدادا
ضمنيا للشركة وبالشروط الاولى ذاتها.
3- ويجوز لدائن احد الشركاء ان يعترض على امتداد الشركة ويترتب على اعتراضه وقف اثر الامتداد في حقه.
المادة 603-1- يجوز الاتفاق على انه اذا مات احد الشركاء استمرت الشركة مع ورثته ولو قصرا وفي هذه الحالة يحل الورثة
محل مورثهم بعد موافقة ولي فاقد الاهلية منهم او وصيه، وموافقة باقي الشركاء.
2- ويجوز ايضا الاتفاق على استمرار الشركة بين باقي الشركاء اذا مات احدهم او حجر عليه او اعسر او أفلس او انسحب وفي
هذه الحالات لا يكون لهذا الشريك او ورثته الا نصيبه في اموال الشركة، ويقدر هذا النصيب بحسب قيمته يوم وقوع الحادث
الذي ادى الى خروجه من الشركة ويدفع له نقدا ولا يكون له نصيب فيما يستجد بعد ذلك من حقوق الا بقدر ما تكون تلك الحقوق
ناتجة عن عمليات سابقة على ذلك الحادث.
المادة 604-1- يجوز للمحكمة ان تقضي بحل الشركة بناء على طلب احد الشركاء لعدم وفاء شريك بما تعهد به او الحق بالشركة
ضرراَ جوهريا من جراء تولي شؤونها.
المادة 605-1- يجوز لكل شريك ان يطلب من المحكمة الحكم بفصل اي من الشركاء يكون وجوده قد اثار اعتراضا على مد أجلها
او تكون تصرفاته مما يمكن اعتباره سببا مسوغا لحل الشركة على ان تظل الشركة قائمة بين الباقين.
2- كما يجوز لاي شريك ان يطلب من المحكمة اخراجه من الشركة اذا كانت الشركة محددة المدة واستند في ذلك لاسباب معقولة
وفي هذه الحالة تحل الشركة ما لم يتفق باقي الشركاء على استمرارها.

6- تصفية الشركة وقسمتها:
المادة 606- تتم تصفية اموال الشركة وقسمتها بالطريقة التي ارتضاها الشركاء فاذا لم يتفقوا جاز لأي من اصحاب المصلحة
ان يطلب من المحكمة تعيين مصف او اكثر لاجراء التصفية والقسمة.

المادة 607-1- تبقى للشركة شخصيتها الحكمية بالقدر اللازم للتصفية.
2- ويعتبر مدير الشركة او مديروها في حكم المصفي بالنسبة الى الغير حتى يتم تعيينه.

المادة 608- يقوم المصفي بجميع اعمال التصفية من جرد موجودات الشركة واستيفاء حقوقها ووفاء ديونها وبيع اموالها حتى
يصبح المال مهيأ للقسمة مراعيا في كل ذلك القيود المنصوص عليها في امر تعيينه وليس له ان يقوم بعمل لا تقتضيه التصفية.
المادة 609- يتبع في قسمة الشركات القواعد المتعلقة بقسمة المال الشائع.

المادة 610-1- يقسم مال الشركة بين الشركاء بعد وفاء حقوق الدائنين وحفظ مبلغ لوفاء الديون غير الحالة او المتنازع
عليها كما تؤدى النفقات الناشئة عن التصفية.
2- ويختص كل شريك بمبلغ يتناسب مع حصته في رأس المال، كما ينال من الربح ويتحمل من الخسارة النسبة المتفق عليها او
المنصوص عليها في احكام هذا القانون.
الفرع الثاني 
بعض انواع الشركات
1- شركة الاعمال:
المادة 611- شركة الاعمال عقد يتفق بمقتضاه شخصان او اكثر على التزام العمل وضمانه للغير لقاء اجر سواء اكانوا متساوين
ام متفاضلين.

المادة 612-1- يلتزم كل من الشركاء باداء العمل الذي تقبله وتعهده احدهم.
2- ويحق لكل منهم اقتضاء الاجر المتفق عليه وتبرأ ذمة صاحب العمل بدفعه الى اي منهم.

المادة 613- لا يجبر الشريك على ايفاء ما تقبله من العمل بنفسه فله ان يعطيه الى شريكه او الى اخر من غير الشركاء الا
اذا شرط عليه صاحب العمل ان يقوم به بنفسه.

المادة 614-1- يقسم الربح بين الشركاء على الوجه المتفق عليه.
2- ويجوز التفاضل في الربح ولو اشترط التساوي في العمل.

المادة 615- الشركاء متضامنون في ايفاء العمل ويستحق كل منهم حصته من الربح ولو لم يعمل.
المادة 616- اذا اتلف الشيء الذي يجب العمل فيه او تعيب بفعل احد الشركاء جاز لصاحب العمل ان يضمن ماله اي شريك شاء
وتقسم الخسارة بين الشركاء بقدر ضمان كل منهم.

المادة 617- تجوز شركة الاعمال على ان يكون المكان من بعض الشركاء والالات والادوات من الاخرين ، كما يجوز ان يكون
المكان والالات والادوات من بعضهم والعمل من الاخرين.

المادة 618-1- عقد شركة على تقبل حمل الاشياء ونقلها صحيح ولا اعتبار لتفاوت وسائل النقل العائدة لكل شريك في نوعها
وفي قدرتها على الحمل ما دام كل شريك ضامنا للعمل.
2- على انه اذا لم تعقد الشركة على تقبل العمل بل على ايجار وسائل النقل عينا وتقسيم الاجرة فالشركة باطلة وتكون اجرة
كل وسيلة نقل حقا لصاحبها ويأخذ من اعان في التحميل والنقل اجرة مثل عمله.

2- شركة الوجوه:
المادة 619-1- شركة الوجوه عقد يتفق بمقتضاه شخصان او اكثر على شراء مال نسيئة بما لهم من اعتبار ثم بيعه على ان يكونوا
شركاء في الربح.
2- يضمن الشركاء ثمن المال المشترى كل بنسبة حصته فيه سواء باشروا الشراء معا ام منفردين.

المادة 620- يوزع الربح والخسارة على الشركاء بنسبة ما ضمنه كل منهم من المال الذي اشتروه نسيئة ما لم يتفق على غير
ذلك.
2- شركة المضاربة:
المادة 621- شركة المضاربة عقد يتفق بمقتضاه رب المال على تقديم رأس المال والمضارب بالسعي والعمل ابتغاء الربح.
المادة 622- يشترط لصحة المضاربة:-
1- اهلية رب المال للتوكيل والمضارب للوكالة.
2- ان يكون رأس المال معلوما وصالحا للتعامل به.
3- تسليم رأس المال الى المضارب.
4- ان تكون حصة كل من المتعاقدين في الربح جزءا معلوما شائعا.

المادة 623-1- يثبت للمضارب بعد تسليم رأس المال اليه ولاية التصرف فيه بالوكالة عن صاحبه.
2- يكون المضارب أميناً على رأس المال وشريكا في الربح.

المادة 624- يصح ان تكون المضاربة عامة مطلقة او خاصة مقيدة بزمان او مكان او بنوع من التجارة او بغير ذلك من الشروط
المقيدة.
المادة 625- 1- اذا كان عقد المضاربة مطلقا اعتبر المضارب مأذونا بالعمل والتصرف برأس المال في شؤون المضاربة وما يتفرع
عنها وفقا للعرف السائد في هذا الشأن.
2- واذا قيد رب المال المضاربة بشرط مفيد وجب على المضارب مراعاته فاذا تجاوز في تصرفه الحدود المأذون بها فله الربح
وعليه الخسارة وما أصاب رأس المال من تلف مع ضمان الضرر الذي ينجم عن مثل هذا التصرف.
المادة 626- 1- لا يجوز للمضارب خلط مال المضارب بماله ولا اعطاؤه للغير مضاربة الا اذا جرى العرف بذلك او كان رب المال
قد فوضه العمل برأيه.
2- ولا يجوز له هبة مال المضاربة و لا اقراضه ولا اقتراض الى حد يصبح معه الدين اكثر من رأس المال الا باذن صريح من
رب المال.

المادة 627-1- يجب ان يشترك كل من المضارب ورب المال في الربح وذلك بالنسبة المتفق عليها في العقد، فان لم تعين قسم
الربح بينهما مناصفة.
2- واذا جاز للمضارب خلط ماله مع رأس مال المضاربة قسم الربح بنسبة رأسي المال فيأخذ المضارب ربح رأس ماله ويوزع ربح
مال المضاربة بين المتعاقدين على الوجه المبين في الفقرة الاولى.

المادة 628-1- يتحمل رب المال الخسارة وحدة ولا يعتبر اي شرط مخالف.
2- واذا تلف شيء من مال المضاربة حسب من الربح فان جاوزه حسب الباقي من رأس المال ولا يضمنه المضارب.
المادة 629- تنتهي المضاربة بفسخ العقد من قبل احد المتعاقدين واذا وقع الفسخ في وقت غير مناسب ضمن المتسبب لصاحبه
التعويض عن الضرر الناجم عن هذا التصرف.

المادة 630-1- تنتهي المضاربة بعزل رب المال المضارب.
2- ويمتنع على المضارب بعد علمه بالعزل ان يتصرف في اموال المضاربة ان كانت من النقود.
3- وان كانت من غيرها جاز له تحويلها الى نقود.
المادة 631- تنتهي المضاربة بانقضاء الاجل اذا كانت محددة بوقت معين.

المادة 632- اذا انهى احد المتعاقدين المضاربة قبل حلول الاجل جاز للمتضرر منهما ان يرجع على الاخر بضمان ما اصابه
من ضرر.
المادة 633- تنفسخ المضاربة اذا مات احد المتعاقدين او جن جنونا مطبقا او حجر عليه.

المادة 634- اذا مات المضارب مجهلا مال المضاربة يكون حق رب المال دينا في التركة.
المادة 635- تسري الاحكام العامة للشركة على شركات الاعمال والوجوه المضاربة في كل ما لا يخالف النصوص بكل منها.

الفصل الرابع 
القرض
المادة 636- القرض تمليك مال او شيء مثلي لاخر على ان يرد مثله قدرا ونوعا وصفة الى المقرض عند نهاية مدة القرض.

المادة 637-1- يتوقف تمام عقد القرض على قبض المال او الشيء المستقرض ويثبت في ذمة المستقرض مثله.
2- فاذا هلكت العين بعد العقد وقبل القبض فلا ضمان على المستقرض.
المادة 638-1- يشترط في المقرض ان يكون اهلا للتبرع.
2- لايملك الولي او الوصي اقراض او اقتراض مال من هو في ولايته.

المادة 639- يشترط في المال المقترض ان يكون مثليا استهلاكيا.

المادة 640- اذا اشترط في عقد القرض منفعة زائدة على مقتضى العقد سوى توثيق حق المقرض لغاء الشرط وصح العقد.
المادة 641- اذا استحق المال المقرض وهو قائم في يد المقترض سقط التزامه برد مثله وله تضمين المقرض ما قد يلحقه من
ضرر بسبب هذا الاستحقاق اذا كان سيء النية.

المادة 642- اذا ظهر في المال المقترض عيب خفي فلا يلتزم المقترض الا برد قيمته معيبا.

المادة 643- اذا كان للقرض اجل فليس للمقرض استرداده قبل حلول الاجل وان لم يكن له أجل فلا يلتزم المقترض برده الا
اذا انقضت مدة يمكنه فيها ان ينتفع به الانتفاع المعهود في امثاله.

المادة 644-1- يلتزم المقترض برد مثل ما قبض مقدارا ونوعا وصفة عند انتهاء مدة القرض ولا عبرة لما يطرأ على قيمته من
تغيير وذلك في الزمان والمكان المتفق عليهما.
2- فاذا تعذر رد مثل العين المقترضة انتقل حق المقرض الى قيمتها يوم قبضها.
المادة 645- اذا اقترض عدة اشخاص مالا وقبضه احدهم برضا الباقين فليس لأيهم ان يطالبه الا بمقدار حصته فيما قبض.

المادة 646- 1- يلزم المقترض الوفاء في بلد القرض ولو غير المقرض موطنه الا اذا اتفق صراحة او ضمنا على خلافه.
2- واذا تغير موطن كل من الطرفين الى بلد اخر مشترك او مختلف تتفاوت فيه قيمة المال المقرض عنها في بلد القرض ينتقل
حق المقرض الى القيمة في بلد القرض.
الفصل الخامس
الصلح 
المادة 647- الصلح عقد يرفع النزاع ويقطع الخصومة بين المتصالحين بالتراضي.

المادة 648-1- يشترط فيمن يعقد صلحا ان يكون اهلا للتصرف بعوض في الحقوق التي يشملها عقد الصلح.
2- وتشترط اهلية التبرع اذا تضمن الصلح اسقاط شيء من الحقوق.

المادة 649- صلح الصبي المميز والمعتوه المأذونين صحيح ان لم يكن لهما فيه ضرر بين وكذا الحكم في صلح الأولياء والاوصياء
والقوام.
المادة 650- يشترط ان يكون المصالح عنه مما يجوز اخذ البدل في مقابله وان يكون معلوما فيما يحتاج الى القبض والتسليم.

المادة 651-1- يشترط ان يكون بدل الصلح معلوما ان كان يحتاج الى القبض والتسليم.
2- واذا كان بدل الصلح عينا او منفعة مملوكة للغير فان نفاذ الصلح يتوقف على اجازة ذلك الغير.

المادة 652-1- يصح الصلح عن الحقوق سواء اقر بها المدعى عليه او انكرها او سكت ولم يبد فيها اقرارا ولا انكارا.
2 - اذا وقع الصلح في حالة الاقرار على بدل معين يدفعه المقر فهو في حكم البيع وان كان على المنفعة فهو في حكم الاجارة.
3- واذا وقع عن انكار او سكوت فهو في حق المدعي معاوضة وفي حق المدعى عليه افتداء لليمين وقطع للخصومة.
المادة 653- اذا صالح شخص على بعض العين المدعى بها او على مقدار ما يدعيه في ذمة الاخر فقد اسقط حق ادعائه في الباقي.
المادة 654-1- اذا تصالح شخصان يدعي كل منهما عينا في يد الاخر على ان يحتفظ كل واحد بالعين التي في يده جرى على الصلح
حكم المقايضة ولا تتوقف صحته على العلم بالعوضين. 
2- تسري على الصلح احكام العقد الاكثر شبها به من حيث صحته والاثار التي تترتب عليه.

المادة 655- 1- يترتب على الصلح انتقال حق المصالح الى البدل المصالح عليه وسقوط حقه الذي كان محل النزاع.
2- ويكون ملزما لطرفيه ولا يسوغ لايهما او لورثته من بعده الرجوع فيه.
المادة 656- يقتصر أثر الصلح على الحقوق التي تناولها وحسم الخصومة فيها دون غيرها.

المادة 657- يجوز لطرفي الصلح اقالته بالتراضي اذا كان في حكم المعاوضة ولا تجوز اقالته اذا تضمن اسقاطا لبعض الحقوق.
الباب الثاني 
عقود المنفعة 
الفصل الاول 
الاجارة 
الفرع الاول 
الايجار بوجه عام 
المادة 658- الايجار تمليك المؤجر للمستأجر منفعة مقصودة من الشيء المؤجر لمدة معينة لقاء عوض معلوم.

أركان الايجار
المادة 659- يشترط لانعقاد الاجارة اهلية العاقدين وقت العقد.

المادة 660-1- يلزم لنفاذ العقد ان يكون المؤجر او من ينوب منابه مالكا حق التصرف فيما يؤجره.
2- ينعقد ايجار الفضولي موقوفا على اجازة صاحب حق التصرف بشرائطها المعتبرة.

المادة 661- المعقود عليه في الاجارة هو المنفعة ويتحقق تسليمها بتسليم محلها.

المادة 662- يشترط في المنفعة المعقود عليها:-
1- ان تكون مقدورة الاستيفاء.
2- وان تكون معلومة علما كافيا لحسم النزاع.

المادة 663- يشترط ان يكون بدل الايجار معلوما وذلك بتعيين نوعه ومقداره ان كان من النقود وبيان نوعه ووصفه وتحديد
مقداره ان كان من غير النقود.

المادة 664- 1- يجوز ان يكون بدل الايجار عينا او دينا او منفعة وكل ما صلح ثمنا في البيع.
2- اذا كان بدل الايجار مجهولا جاز فسخ الاجارة ولزم اجر المثل عن المدة الماضية قبل الفسخ.

المادة 665- تستحق الاجرة باستيفاء المنفعة او بالقدرة على استيفائها.
المادة 666- يصح اشتراط تعجيل الاجرة او تأجيلها او تقسيطها الى اقساط تؤدى في اوقات معينة.
المادة 667- 1- اذا لم يبين في العقد ميعاد دفع الاجرة استحقت الاجرة المحددة المنفعة بصورة مطلقة بعد استيفاء المنفعة
او بعد تحقق القدرة على استيفائها.
2- اما الاجرة المستحقة عن وحدة زمنية فيتبع العرف بشأن مواعيد ادائها والا حددتها المحكمة بناء على طلب من صاحب المصلحة.

المادة 668- لا تستحق الاجرة عن مدة انقضت قبل تسليم المأجور ما لم يكن المستأجر هو المتسبب.

المادة 669- تبدأ مدة الايجار من التاريخ المتفق عليه في العقد فان لم يحدد فمن تاريخ العقد.
المادة 670- اذا لم تحدد مدة لعقد الايجار وقد جرى العقد باجرة معينة لكل وحدة زمنية انعقد لازما على وحدة زمنية واحدة
ولكل من الطرفين فسخه في نهايتها ، وكلما دخلت وحدة اخرى والطرفان ساكتان تجدد العقد لازما عليها.
واذا حدد الطرفان مدة لدفع الاجرة في تلك الحالة اعتبر الايجار منعقدا لتلك المدة وينتهي بانتهائها.

المادة 671- 1- يجب ان تكون مدة الاجارة معلومة ولا يجوز ان تتجاوز ثلاثين عاما فاذا عقدت لمدة اطول ردت الى ثلاثين
عاما.
2- واذا عقد العقد لمدة حياة المؤجر او المستأجر يعتبر العقد مستمرا لتلك المدة ولو زادت على ثلاثين عاما.
3- واذا تضمن العقد انه يبقى ما بقي المستأجر يدفع الاجرة فيعتبر انه قد عقد لمدة حياة المستأجر.

المادة 672- تصح اضافة الايجار الى مدة مستقبلة وتلزم بالعقد الا اذا كان المأجور مال وقف او يتيم فلا تصح اضافته الى
مدة مستقبلة تزيد على سنة من تاريخ العقد.
المادة 673- لا يصح ايجار مال الوقف واليتيم مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنوات الا باذن المحكمة المختصة فاذا عقدت الاجارة لمدة
اطول ردت الى ثلاث سنوات.
المادة 674- اذا انقضت مدة الايجار وثبت قيام ضرورة ملحة لامتدادها فانها تمتد بقدر الضرورة على ان يؤدي المستأجر اجر
المثل عنها.
أحكام الايجار 
المادة 675 - يلتزم كل من المتعاقدين بتنفيذ ما اشتمل عليه العقد بصورة تحقق الغاية المشروعة منه وتتفق مع حسن النية.

المادة 676- اذا تم عقد الايجار صحيحا فان حق الانتفاع بالمأجور ينتقل الى المستأجر.

التزامات المؤجر 
1- تسليم المأجور:
المادة 677- 1- على المؤجر تسليم المأجور وتوابعه في حالة تصلح معها لاستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة كاملة.
2- ويتم التسليم بتمكين المستأجر من قبض المأجور دون مانع يعوق الانتفاع به مع بقائه في يده بقاء متصلا حتى تنقضي
مدة الايجار.
المادة 678- للمؤجر ان يمتنع عن تسليم المأجور حتى يستوفي الاجر المعجل.

المادة 679- 1- اذا عقد الايجار على شيء معين باجرة اجمالية وذكر عدد وحداته دون بيان اجرة كل وحدة منها فظهرت وحداته
ازيد او أنقص كانت الاجرة هي المسماة في العقد لا يزاد عليها ولا يحط منها وفي حالة النقصان للمستأجر الخيار في فسخ
العقد.
2- فاذا سمى في العقد اجر كل وحدة فان المستأجر يلتزم بالاجر المسمى للوحدات الزائدة ويلتزم المؤجر بحط الاجر المسمى
للوحدات الناقصة. وللمستأجر خيار الفسخ في الحالتين.
3- على ان مقدار النقص او الزيادة اذا كان يسيرا ولا أثر له على المنفعة المقصودة فلا خيار للمستأجر.
المادة 680- يسري على تسليم المأجور وتوابعه ما يسري على تسليم المبيع من اثار ما لم يتفق الطرفان على ما يخالفه.
2- صيانة المأجور:
المادة 681- 1- يلزم المؤجر ان يقوم باصلاح ما يحدث من خلل في المأجور يؤثر في استيفاء المنفعة المقصودة فان لم يفعل
جاز للمستأجر فسخ العقد او الحصول على اذن من المحكمة يخوله الاصلاح والرجوع على المؤجر بما انفق بالقدر المتعارف
عليه.
2- اذا كان الخلل الذي يلزم المؤجر اصلاحه عرفا من الامور البسيطة او المستعجلة التي لا تحتمل التأخير وطلب اليه المستأجر
اصلاحه فتأخر او تعذر الاتصال به جاز للمستأجر اصلاحه واقتطاع نفقته بالقدر المعروف من بدل الايجار.

المادة 682- 1- اذا احدث المستأجر باذن المؤجر انشاءات او اصلاحات لمنفعة المأجور او صيانته رجع عليه بما انفقه بالقدر
المتعارف عليه وان لم يشترط له حق الرجوع.
2- اما اذا كان ما احدثه المستأجر عائدا لمنفعته الشخصية فليس له حق الرجوع على المؤجر ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

المادة 683- 1- يجوز للمؤجر ان يمنع المستأجر من اي عمل يفضي الى تخريب او تغيير في المأجور ومن وضع الات واجهزة قد
تضره او تنقص من قيمته.
2- فاذا لم يمتنع كان للمؤجر ان يطلب من المحكمة فسخ العقد وضمان الضرر الذي سببه هذا التعدي.
المادة 684- 1- لا يجوز للمؤجر ان يتعرض للمستأجر بما يزعجه في استيفاء المنفعة مدة الايجار ولا ان يحدث في المأجور
تغييرا يمنع من الانتفاع به او يخل بالمنفعة المعقود عليها والا كان ضامنا. 
2- ولا يقتصر ضمان المؤجر على الاعمال التي تصدر منه او من اتباعه بل يمتد هذا الضمان الى كل تعرض او ضرر مبني على
سبب قانوني يصدر من اي مستأجر اخر او من اي شخص تلقى الحق عن المؤجر.

المادة 685- اذا ترتب على التعرض حرمان المستأجر من الانتفاع بالمأجور طبقا للعقد جاز له ان يطلب الفسخ او انقاص الاجرة
مع ضمان ما اصابه من ضرر.
المادة 686-1- يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر جميع ما يوجد في المأجور من عيوب تحول دون الانتفاع به او تنقص منه نقصا فاحشا
ولا يضمن العيوب التي جرى العرف على التسامح فيها. 
2- و لا يضمن المؤجر العيب اذا كان المستأجر على علم به وقت التعاقد او كان من اليسير عليه ان يعلم به.

المادة 687- اذا ترتب على العيب حرمان المستأجر من الانتفاع بالمأجور جاز له ان يطلب الفسخ او انقاص الاجرة مع ضمان
ما يلحقه من ضرر.

المادة 688- تسري على وجود العيب في الاجازة احكام خيار العيب في المبيع في كل ما لا يتنافى مع طبيعة الاجارة.

المادة 689- كل اتفاق يقضي بالاعفاء من ضمان التعرض او العيب يقع باطلا اذا كان المؤجر قد اخفى عن غش سبب هذا الضمان.

المادة 690-اذا طلب المؤجر من المستأجر زيادة معينة على الاجر المسمى بعد انتهاء مدى الايجار لزمته الزيادة اذا انقضت
المدة وظل حائزا للمأجور دون اعتراض.

المادة 691- اذا بيع المأجور بدون اذن المستأجر يكون البيع نافذا بين البائع والمشتري ولا يؤثر ذلك على حق المستأجر.

التزامات المستأجر 
1- المحافظة على المأجور:
المادة 692- 1- المأجور امانة في يد المستأجر يضمن ما يلحقه من نقص او تلف او فقدان ناشىء عن تقصيره او تعديه وعليه
ان يحافظ عليه محافظة الشخص العادي.
2- اذا تعدد المستأجرون كان كل منهم ضامنا للاضرار الناشئة عن تعديه او تقصيره.
المادة 693- 1- لا يجوز للمستأجر ان يتجاوز في استعمال المأجور حدود المنفعة المتفق عليها في العقد فان لم يكن هناك
اتفاق وجب الانتفاع به طبقا لما اعدت له وعلى نحو ما جرى عليه العرف.
2- فاذا جاوز في الانتفاع حدود الاتفاق او خالف ما جرى عليه العرف وجب عليه ضمان ، ما ينجم عن فعله من ضرر.

المادة 694- 1- لا يجوز للمستأجر ان يحدث في المأجور تغييرا بغير اذن المؤجر الا اذا كان يستلزمه اصلاح المأجور ولا
يلحق ضررا بالمؤجر.
2- فاذا تجاوز المستأجر هذا المنع وجب عليه عند انقضاء الاجارة اعادة المأجور الى الحالة التي كان عليها ما لم يتفق
على غير ذلك.
المادة 695- 1- يلتزم المستأجر باجراء الترميمات التي تم الاتفاق عليها او جرى العرف على انه مكلف بها.
2- ويقع على عهدة المستأجر خلال مدة الايجار تنظيف المأجور وازالة ما تراكم فيه من اتربة او نفايات وسائر ما يقتضي
العرف بانه مكلف به.

المادة 696- 1- لا يجوز للمستأجر ان يمنع المؤجر من القيام بالاعمال الضرورية لصيانة المأجور.
2- اذا ترتب على هذه الاعمال ما يخل بانتفاع المستأجر كان له الحق في فسخ العقد ما لم يستمر على استيفاء المنفعة وهو
ساكت حتى انتهاء اعمال الصيانة .

المادة 697- 1- اذا فات الانتفاع بالمأجور كله سقطت الاجرة عن المستأجر من وقت فوات المنفعة.
2- فاذا كان فوات المنفعة جزئيا وبصورة تؤثر في استيفاء المنفعة المقصودة كان له فسخ العقد وتسقط الاجرة من تاريخ
الفسخ.
3- فاذا أصلح المؤجر المأجور قبل الفسخ سقط عن المستأجر من الاجر بمقدار ما فات من منفعة ولا خيار له في الفسخ.
المادة 698-1- اذا صدر عن السلطات المختصة ما يمنع الانتفاع الكلي بالمأجور دون سبب من المستأجر تنفسخ الاجارة وتسقط
الاجرة من وقت المنع.
2- واذا كان المنع يخل بنفع بعض المأجور بصورة يؤثر في استيفاء المنفعة المقصودة فللمستأجر فسخ العقد ويسقط عنه الاجر
من وقت قيامه باعلام المؤجر.
المادة 699- يجوز للمستأجر فسخ العقد:-
1- اذا استلزم تنفيذه الحاق ضرر بين بالنفس او المال له او لمن يتبعه في الانتفاع بالمأجور.
2- اذا حدث ما يمنع تنفيذ العقد .

المادة 700- 1- على المستأجر رد المأجور عند انقضاء مدة الايجار الى المؤجر بالحالة التي تسلمه بها.
2- فاذا ابقاه تحت يده دون حق كان ملزما بان يدفع للمؤجر اجر المثل مع ضمان الضرر.
3- ويلتزم المؤجر بنفقات الرد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 701-1- اذا احدث المستأجر بناء او غراسا في المأجور ولو باذن المؤجر كان للمؤجر عند انقضاء الايجار اما مطالبته
بهدم البناء او قلع الغراس او ان يتملك ما استحدث بقيمته مستحق القلع ان كان هدمه او ازالته مضراً بالعقار.
2- فان كان الهدم او الازالة لا يضر بالعقار فليس للمؤجر ان يبقيه بغير رضا المستأجر.

2- اعارة المأجور وتأجيره
المادة 702- للمستأجر ان يعير المأجور او تمكين غيره من استعماله والانتفاع به كله او بعضه بدون عوض اذا كان مما لا
يختلف باختلاف المستعمل.
المادة 703- لا يجوز للمستأجر ان يؤجر المأجور كله او بعضه من شخص اخر الا باذن المؤجر او اجازته.
المادة 704- في الحالات المبينة في المادتين السابقتين يتقيد المستأجر بالايجار او الاعارة او التمكين بقيود المنفعة
التي كان يملكها نوعا وزمنا.

المادة 705- اذا اجر المستأجر المأجور باذن المؤجر فأن المستأجر الجديد يحل محل المستأجر الاول في جميع الحقوق والالتزامات
المترتبة بمقتضى العقد الاول.

المادة 706- اذا فسخ عقد الايجار المبرم مع المستأجر الاول كان لمؤجره حق نقض العقد المبرم مع المستأجر الثاني واسترداد
المأجور.
انتهاء الايجار
المادة 707- 1- ينتهي الايجار بانتهاء المدة المحددة في العقد ما لم يشترط تجديده تلقائيا.
2- اذا انتهى عقد الايجار وبقي المستأجر منتفعا بالمأجور برضى المؤجر الصريح او الضمني اعتبر العقد مجددا بشروطه الاولى.

المادة 708- اذا استعمل المستأجر الماجور بدون حق بعد انقضاء مدة الايجار يلزمه اجر المثل عن مدة الاستعمال ويضمن للمؤجر
فوق ذلك ما يطرأ على المأجور من ضرر.

المادة 709-1- لا ينتهي الايجار بوفاة احد المتعاقدين.
2- الا انه يجوز لورثة المستأجر فسخ العقد اذا اثبتوا ان اعباء العقد قد اصبحت بسبب وفاة مورثهم اثقل من ان تتحملها
مواردهم او تتجاوز حدود حاجتهم.
المادة 710-1- يجوز لاحد المتعاقدين لعذر طارىء يتعلق به ان يطلب فسخ عقد الايجار وحينئذ يضمن ما ينشأ عن هذا الفسخ
من ضرر للمتعاقد الاخر في الحدود التي يقرها العرف.
2- اذا كان المؤجر هو الذي يطلب انهاء العقد فلا يجبر المستأجر على رد المأجور حتى يستوفي التعويض او يحصل على تأمين
كاف.

الفرع الثاني 
بعض أنواع الايجار
أولا: ايجار الاراضي الزراعية:
المادة 711- يصح ايجار الارض الزراعية مع بيان ما يزرع فيها او تخيير المستأجر ان يزرع ما شاء.

المادة 712- لا تجوز اجارة الارض اجارة منجزة وهي مشغولة بزرع لاخر غير مدرك وكان مزروعا بحق الا اذا كان المستأجر
هو صاحب الزرع.

المادة 713-1- تجوز اجارة الارض المشغولة بالزرع ويكلف صاحبه بقلعه وتسليمها للمستأجر:-
1- اذا كانت مزروعة بحق والزرع مدرك حين الايجار.
2- اذا كانت مزروعة بغير حق سواء أكان الزرع مدركا ام لا.

المادة 714- تجوز اجارة الارض المشغولة بالزرع اجارة مضافة الى وقت تكون الارض فيه خالية.

المادة 715- 1- اذا استأجر شخص الارض للزراعة شمل الايجار جميع حقوقها ولا تدخل الادوات والالات الزراعية وما لا يتصل
بالارض اتصال قرار الا بنص في العقد.
2- فاذا تناول العقد ايجار الادوات والالات الزراعية وغيرها وجب على المستأجر ان يتعهدها بالصيانة وان يستعملها طبقا
للمألوف.

المادة 716- من استأجر ارضا على ان يزرعها ما شاء فله ان يزرعها في ظرف السنة صيفياً وشتوياً. 

المادة 717- اذا انقضت مدة ايجار الارض قبل ان يدرك الزرع لسبب لا يد للمستأجر فيه ترك بأجر المثل حتى يتم ادراكه وحصاده.
المادة 718- على المستأجر ان يستغل الارض الزراعية وفقا لمقتضيات الاستغلال المألوف وعليه ان يعمل على ان تبقى الارض
صالحة للانتاج وليس له ان يغير في طريقة الانتفاع بها تغييرا يمتد اثره الى ما بعد انقضاء الايجار.

المادة 719-1- يلزم المؤجر اجراء الاصلاحات التي يتوقف عليها استيفاء المنفعة المقصودة.
2- على المستأجر اجراء الاصلاحات التي يقتضيها الانتفاع المعتاد ، بالارض وصيانة السواقي والمصارف والطرق والقناطر
والابار.
3- وهذا كله ما لم يجر الاتفاق او العرف بغير ذلك.
المادة 720- اذا غلب الماء على الارض المأجورة حتى تعذر زرعها او انقطع الماء عنها واستحال ريها او اصبح ذا كلفة باهظة
او حالت قوة قاهرة دون زراعتها فللمستأجر فسخ العقد ولا تجب عليه الاجرة.
المادة 721- اذا هلك الزرع قبل حصاده بسبب لا يد للمستأجر فيه وجب عليه من الاجرة بقدر ما مضى من المدة قبل هلاك الزرع
وسقط عنه الباقي الا اذا كان في استطاعته ان يزرع مثل الاول فعليه حصة ما بقي من المدة.

المادة 722- لا يجوز فسخ العقد ولا اسقاط الاجرة او بعضها اذا كان المستأجر قد نال ضمانا من اية جهة عما اصابه من ضرر.
ثانيا - المزراعة 
المادة 723- المزارعة عقد استثمار ارض زراعية بين صاحب الارض واخر يعمل في استثمارها على ان يكون المحصول مشتركا بينهما
بالحصص التي يتفقان عليها.

1- انشاء العقد:
المادة 724- يشترط لصحة عقد المزارعة:-
1- ان تكون الارض معلومة وصالحة للزراعة.
2- ان يعين نوع الزرع وجنس البذر او يترك الخيار للزارع في زراعة ما يشاء.
3- ان تكون حصة كل من الطرفين في المحصول مقدرة بنسبة شائعة.

المادة 725-1- لا يصح الاتفاق على ان تكون حصة احد المتعاقدين مقدارا محددا من المحصول او محصول موضع معين من الارض
او شيئا من غير الحاصلات.
2- ولا يجوز اشتراط اخراج البذر او الضريبة المترتبة على رقبة الارض من اصل المحصول قبل القسمة.

المادة 726- يجب في المزارعة تحديد مدة الزراعة بحيث تكون متفقة مع تحقيق المقصود منها فان لم تعين انصرف العقد الى
دورة زراعية واحدة.

2- آثار العقد 
المادة 727- اذا تم عقد المزارعة كان المحصول شائعا بين المتعاقدين ويقتسمانه بالنسبة المتفق عليها.
المادة 728- 1- اذا استحقت ارض المزارعة بعد زرعها قبل ان يحين حصاد الزرع وكان طرفا العقد حسني النية غير عالمين بسبب
الاستحقاق فلهما استبقاء الارض تحت المزارعة الى نهاية موسم ما زرع فيها وعلى دافع الارض اجر مثلها للمستحق.
2- وان كان كلاهما سيئي النية كان للمستحق قلع الزرع واخذ ارضه خالية من كل شاغل ولا شيء عليه لاحد منهما.
3- وان كان دافع الارض وحده سيء النية ولم يرض المستحق بترك الارض لهما باجر المثل الى نهاية الموسم يطبق ما يلي:-
أ- ان كان البذر من دافع الارض فللمزارع عليه اجر مثل عمله مع تعويض يعادل ما بذله من مال واجور عمال وغيرها بالقدر
المعروف اذا كان العقد يلزمه ببذل ما ذكر ولدافع الارض ان يتوقى ذلك بان يؤدي للمزارع قيمة حصته من الزرع مستحق القرار
الى او ان ادراكه.
ب- وان كان البذر من المزارع فله على دافع الارض قيمة حصته من الزرع مستحقا للقرار الى حين ادراكه.
ج- وللمزارع في الحالين سواء اكان البذر منه او من صاحب الارض ان يختار أخذ حصته من الزرع مقلوعا وحينئذ لا شيء له
سواه.

3- التزامات صاحب الارض:
المادة 729-1- على صاحب الارض تسليمها صالحة للزراعة مع حقوقها الارتفاقية كالشرب والممر ومع جميع ما هو مخصص لاستغلالها
اذا كان متصلا بها اتصال قرار.
2- ويلتزم ايضا باصلاح الادوات الزراعية التي يجب عليه تسليمها صاحلة للعمل اذا احتاجت الى الاصلاح نتيجة الاستعمال
المعتاد.

4- التزامات المزارع:
المادة 730- 1- يلتزم المزارع بمؤونة الاعمال الزراعية وصيانة الزرع والمحافظة عليه وبنفقات مجاري الري وما ماثلها
الى ان يحين أوان حصاد الزرع.
2- اما مؤونة الزرع بعد ادراكه من الحصاد وما يتلوه والنفقات التي يحتاج اليها حتى تقسيم الغلة فيلتزم بها كل من المتعاقدين
بقدر حصته.
المادة 731- 1- على المزارع ان يبذل في الزراعة وفي المحافظة على الارض وما يتبعها وعلى الزرع والمحصول من العناية
ما يبذله الشخص العادي.
2- فاذا قصر في شيء من ذلك ونشأ عن تقصيره ضرر كان ضامنا له.

المادة 732- 1- لا يجوز للمزارع ان يؤجر الارض او يكل زراعتها لغيره الا برضا صاحب الارض.
2- فان فعل فلصاحب الارض فسخ المزارعة فان كانت الارض حين الفسخ مزروعة والبذر من صاحب الارض فله استردادها وتضمين
المزارع ما لحقه من ضرر وان لم يكن البذر منه فله الخيار بين استرداد الارض مزروعة مع اعطاء قيمة البذر لصاحبه وبين
ترك الزرع لهما الى وقت حصاده وتضمين المزارع الاول اجر المثل وما تسبب فيه من ضرر.
5- انتهاء المزارعة:
المادة 733- ينتهي عقد المزارعة بانقضاء مدتها فاذا انقضت قبل ان يدرك الزرع فللمزارع استبقاء الزرع الى ان يدرك وعليه
اجر مثل الارض بقدر حصته من المحصول عن المدة اللاحقة وتكون نفقة ما يلزم للزرع على كل من صاحب الارض والزارع بقدر
حصصهما.
المادة 734-1- اذا مات صاحب الارض والزرع لم يدرك يستمر الزارع في العمل حتى يدرك الزرع وليس لورثته منعه.
2- واذا مات المزارع والزرع لم يدرك قام ورثته مقامه في العمل حتى يدرك وان ابى صاحب الارض.
المادة 735-1- اذا فسخ عقد المزارعة او تبين بطلانه او قضي بابطاله كان جميع المحصول لصاحب البذر فان كان الاخر هو
المزارع استحق اجر مثل عمله وان كان هو رب الارض استحق اجر مثل الارض.
2- ولا يجوز في الحالين ان يتجاوز اجر مثل العمل او الارض قيمة حصة صاحبه من المحصول.

ثالثا - المساقاة 
المادة 736-1- المساقاة عقد شركة على استغلال الاشجار والكروم بين صاحبها واخر يقوم على تربيتها واصلاحها بحصة معلومة
من ثمرها.
2- والمراد بالشجر هنا كل نبات تبقى اصوله في الارض اكثر من سنة.

المادة 737- يشترط لصحة المساقاة ان تكون حصة كل من الطرفين في الغلة مقدرة بنسبة شائعة.

المادة 738- المساقاة عقد لازم فلا يملك احد المتعاقدين فسخ الا لعذر يبرر ذلك.

المادة 739- 1- اذا لم يبين في العقد مدة للمساقاة تنصرف الى اول غلة تحصل في سنة العقد ما لم يجر العرف على غير ذلك.
2- واذا حدد في العقد مدة يحتمل فيها ظهور الثمر ولم يبد اصلا فلا يستحق احد العاقدين شيئا على الاخر.
المادة 740- الاعمال والنفقات التي تحتاج اليها المساقاة تتبع فيها الاحكام التالية ما لم يتفق على خلافها:-
1- الاعمال التي يحتاج اليها في خدمة الشجر ونمو الغلة وجودتها والمحافظة عليها الى ان تدرك كالسقي وتلقيح الشجر وتقليمه
تكون على عهدة المساقي واما الاعمال الثابتة التي لا تتكرر كل سنة كحفر الابار واقامة مستودعات لحفظ الغلة فهي على
صاحب الشجر.
2- النفقات المالية التي يحتاج اليها الاستغلال والعناية المعتادة كثمن سماد وادوية لمكافحة الحشرات الى حين ادراك
الغلة تلزم صاحب الشجر.
3- اما النفقات التي يحتاج اليها بعد ادراك الغلة كنفقة القطاف والحفظ فتلزم الطرفين كلا بنسبة حصته في الغلة.

المادة 741- لا يجوز للمساقي ان يساقي غيره دون اذن صاحب الشجر فان فعل كان صاحب الشجر بالخيار ان شاء اخذ الغلة كلها
واعطى من قام بالعمل اجر مثل عمله وان شاء ترك الغلة لهما ورجع على المساقي الاول باجر مثل محل المساقاة وضمنه ما
لحق به من ضرر بسبب فعله.

المادة 742- اذا استحق الشجر او الثمر وكان المتعاقدان في المساقاة او احدهما قد انفق او قام بعمل ذي اثر في نمو الشجر
او الثمر ترتب ما يلي بحسب الاحوال:-
1- اذا اجاز المستحق عقد المساقاة حل محل دافع الشجر تجاه المساقي في جميع الحقوق والالتزامات الناشئة عن العقد ويؤدي
المستحق الى دافع الشجر مثل ما انفقه من نفقات نافعة بحسب العرف.
2- فان لم يجز المستحق العقد وكانت المساقاة معقودة بحسن نية دون علم احد من الطرفين بسبب الاستحقاق كان للمستحق الخيار
اما ان يأخذ ما استحقه ويدفع للمساقي اجر مثله ويؤدي لدافع الشجر ما انفق من نفقات نافعة بحسب العرف واما ان يترك
لهما الغلة الى نهاية موسمها ويأخذ من دافع الشجر تعويضا عادلا بحسب العرف عما فاته من منفعة بسبب هذا الانتظار.
3- وان كان المتعاقدان في المساقاة سيئي النية حين التعاقد كان للمستحق اخذ ما استحقه ولا شيء عليه لاحد منهما.
4- وان كان احدهما سيء النية والاخر حسنها ترتب لحسن النية منهما على المستحق تعويض عادل بحسب العرف عما افاد الشجر
او الثمر بنفقته او بعمله.

المادة 743- اذا عجز المساقي عن العمل او كان غير مأمون على الثمر جاز لصاحب الشجر فسخ المساقاة وعليه اجر مثل عمل
المساقي قبل الفسخ.

المادة 744- 1- اذا انقضت مدة المساقاة انتهى العقد فان كان على الشجر ثمر لم يبد صلاحه فللمساقي الخيار ان شاء قام
على العمل حتى يدرك الثمر بغير اجر عليه لحصة صاحب الشجر وان شاء رد العمل.
2- فاذا رد العمل كان صاحب الشجر بالخيار بين ان يقسم الثمر على الشرط المتفق عليه او ان يعطي المساقي قيمة نصيبه
منها او ان يتفق عليه حتى يدرك فيرجع بما انفقه في حصة المساقي من الثمر.


المادة 745 - 1 - لا تنفسخ المساقاة بوفاة صاحب الشجر و ليس لورثته منع المساقي من متابعة عمله طبقا للعقد.
2 - اما اذا توفي المساقي فلورثته الخيار بين فسخ العقد او الاستمرار في العمل فان اختاروا الفسخ و الثمر لم 
ينضج استحقوا عند نضجه ما يصيب مورثهم منه بنسبة ما عمل حتى وفاته.
3- و اذا كان مشروطا على المساقي ان يعمل بنفسه تنفسخ المساقاة بوفاته و يستحق ورثته عند نضج الثمار 
ما يصيبه منها بنسبة عمله.
المادة 746- تسري احكام المزارعة على المساقاة ما لم تتناوله النصوص السابقة.

رابعا: المغارسة:
المادة 747- يجوز عقد المساقاة في صورة مغارسة بان يتفق صاحب ارض مع اخر على تسليمه الارض ليقوم بغرسها وتربية الغراس
والعناية به وانشاء ما يستلزمه ذلك من الوسائل خلال مدة معينة على ان تكون بعدها الارض والشجر المغروس وما يتبعها
من منشآت شركة بينهما طبقا للاتفاق. 

المادة 748- تسري احكام المساقاة على المغارسة فيما لا يتعارض مع طبيعتها.
خامسا: ايجار الوقف 
المادة 749- 1- لمن يتولى ادارة الوقف ولاية ايجاره.
2- واذا كانت التولية على الوقف لاثنين فليس لاحدهما الانفراد برأيه في الاجارة دون الاخر.
3- وان عين للوقف متول ومشرف فلا يستقل المتولي بالايجار دون رأي المشرف.

المادة 750-1- لا يجوز للمتولي ان يستأجر الوقف لنفسه ولو باجر المثل الا ان يتقبل الاجارة من المحكمة.
2- ويجوز له ان يؤجر من اصوله او فروعه باجرة تزيد عن اجر المثل بعد اذن المحكمة.

المادة 751- ليس للموقوف عليه ايجار الوقف ولا قبض بدل ايجاره ولو انحصر فيه الاستحقاق ما لم يكن مولى من قبل الواقف
او مأذونا ممن له ولاية الاجارة.
المادة 752-1- يراعى شرط الواقف في اجارة الوقف فان عين مدة للايجار فلا تجوز مخالفتها.
2- واذا لم يوجد من يرغب في استئجاره المدة المعينة ولم يشترط للمتولي حق التأجير بما هو انفع للوقف رفع الامر الى
المحكمة لتأذن بالتأجير المدة التي تراها اصلح للوقف.

المادة 753-1- اذا لم يحدد الواقف المدة تؤجر العقارات لمدة سنة والاراضي لمدة ثلاث سنين على الاكثر الا اذا اقتضت
مصلحة الوقف غير ذلك وصدر به اذن من المحكمة.
2- اما اذا عقدت الاجارة لمدة اطول ولو بعقود مترادفة انقصت الى المدة المبينة في الفقرة (1). 
3- واذا كان الوقف بحاجة للتعمير وليس له ريع يعمر به جاز للمحكمة ان تأذن بايجاره مدة تكفي لتعميره 

المادة 754- 1- لا تصح اجارة الوقف باقل من اجر المثل الا بغبن يسير ويلزم المستأجر باتمام اجر المثل ودفع ما نقص منه
عن المدة الماضية من العقد وله الخيار في فسخه او القبول باجر المثل عن المدة الباقية.
2- ويجري تقدير اجر المثل من قبل الخبراء في الوقت الذي ابرم فيه العقد ولا يعتد بالتغيير الطارىء أثناء المدة المعقود
عليها.
المادة 755- اذا طرأ على موقع عقار الوقف تحسن في ذاته وادى ذلك الى زيادة الاجرة زيادة فاحشة وليس لما انفقه المستأجر
وما احدثه من اصلاح وتعمير دخل فيه ، يخير المستأجر بين الفسخ او قبول اجر المثل الجديد من وقت التحسن سواء كان التأجير
لحاجة التعمير او لحالات اخرى.

المادة 756-1- اذا انقضت مدة الاجارة وكان المستأجر قد بنى او غرس في العين الموقوفة من ماله لنفسه باذن من له ولاية
التأجير كان اولى من غيره بالاجارة لمدة مستقبلة باجر المثل.
2- واذا ابى القبول باجر المثل وكان هدم البنا ءاو قلع الشجر مضرا بالمأجور حق لجهة الوقف ان تتملك ما اقيم عليه بقيمته
مستحق القلع ما لم يتفقا على ان يترك البناء او الغرس الى ان يسقط فيأخذ المستأجر ما بقي منه.
3- ويجوز للمتولي ان يؤجر العين الموقوفة مع البناء والغراس باذن مالكهما على ان يعطيه مقدار ما يصيب ملكه من بدل
الايجار.

المادة 757- اذا انتهت مدة الاجارة وكان للمستأجر بناء او شجر اقامه بماله في العين الموقوفة دون اذن يؤمر بهدم ما
بناه وقلع ما غرسه ان لم يكن في ذلك ضرر على الوقف وان كان يحصل من ذلك ضرر على الوقف يجبر على التريث حتى يسقط البناء
او الشجر فيأخذ انقاضه وفي كلا الحالين يحق لجهة الوقف ان تتملك ما شيد او غرس بثمن لا يتجاوز أقل قيمتيه مهدوما في
البناء ومقلوعا في الغراس او قائما في اي منهما.

المادة 758- في الامور التي يحتاج فيها الى اذن المحكمة يؤخذ رأي وزارة الاوقاف فيما تقتضيه مصلحة الوقف قبل صدور الاذن.

المادة 759- تسري احكام عقد الايجار على اجارة الوقف في كل ما لا يتعارض مع النصوص السابقة.

الفصل الثاني 
الاعارة 
المادة 760- الاعارة تمليك الغير منفعة شيء بغير عوض لمدة معينة او لغرض معين على ان يرده بعد الاستعمال.
المادة 761- تتم الاعارة بقبض الشيء المعار ولا اثر لها قبل القبض.
المادة 762- يشترط في الشيء المعار ان يكون معينا صالحا للانتفاع به مع بقاء عينه.
1- أحكام الاعارة:
المادة 763- الاعارة عقد غير لازم ولكل من الطرفين انهاؤه متى شاء ولو ضرب له أجل.
المادة 764- العارية امانة في يد المستعير فاذا هلكت او ضاعت او نقصت قيمتها بلا تعد ولا تقصير فلا ضمان عليه ما لم
يتفق على غير ذلك.

المادة 765- لا يجوز للولي او الوصي اعارة مال من هو تحت ولايته فاذا اعاره احدهما لزم المستعير اجر المثل فاذا هلكت
العارية كان المعير ضامنا.
المادة 766- لا يجوز للزوجة بغير اذن الزوج اعارة شيء مملوك له ولا يكون عادة تحت يدها فان فعلت وهلكت العارية او تعيبت
كان للزوج الخيار في الرجوع عليها او على المستعير بالضمان.
المادة 767- ليس للمعير ان يطالب المستعير باجر العارية بعد الانتفاع.

المادة 768-1- اذا استحقت العارية في يد المستعير فلا ضمان على المعير الا اذا اتفق على غير ذلك او اذا تعمد اخفاء
سبب الاستحقاق.
2- ولا يضمن ايضا العيوب الخفية الا اذا تعمد اخفاء العيب اوضمن سلامة الشيء من العيب.
3- المعير يكون مسؤولا عن كل ضرر يلحق بالمستعير من جراء هذا الاستحقاق.
4- اذا وقع الاستحقاق بعد هلاك العارية عند المستعير بلا تعد منه ولا تقصير واختار المستحق تضمينه كان له الرجوع على المعير
بما ضمن للمستحق.
المادة 769-1- اذا كانت الاعارة مؤقتة بأجل نصا او عرفا فرجع المعير فيها قبل حلول الاجل، ولحق المستعير ضرر بسبب ذلك
يلزم المعير تعويضه عن ضرره.
2- واذا كان الرجوع يجعل المستعير في حرج كالرجوع في واسطة النقل المعارة للسفر خلال الطريق، او الرجوع في الارض المعارة
للزرع بعد زرعها قبل الاجل كان للمستعير حق استبقاء العارية الى ان يزول الحرج ، لقاء اجر مثلها عن المدة التي تلي
الرجوع.
2- التزامات المستعير:
المادة 770- 1- على المستعير ان يعتني بحفظ العين المستعارة او صيانتها عناية الشخص العادي بما له.
2- فاذا قصر في دفع ضرر عن العارية وكان يستطيع دفعه كان ملزما بالضمان.

المادة 771- على المستعير نفقة العارية ومصاريف ردها ومؤونة نقلها.

المادة 772- 1- للمستعير ان ينتفع بالعارية على الوجه المعتاد في الاعارة المطلقة التي لم تقيد بزمان او مكان او بنوع
من الانتفاع.
2- فاذا كانت مقيدة بزمان او مكان وجب عليه مراعاة هذا القيد وليس له عند تعيين نوع الانتفاع ان يجاوز القدر المماثل
او الاقل ضررا.
المادة 773- 1- اذا حدث من استعمال العين المستعارة عيب يوجب نقصا من قيمتها فلا يضمن المستعير قيمة ذلك النقص الا
اذا كان ناشئا عن استعمالها على خلاف المعتاد.
2- اذا تجاوز المستعير المألوف في استعمال العارية او استعملها على خلافه فهلكت او تعيبت ضمن للمعير ما اصابها.

المادة 774- لا يجوز للمستعير بدون اذن المعير ان يتصرف في العارية تصرفا يرتب لاحد حقا في منفعتها او عينها باعارة
او رهن او اجارة او غير ذلك.
المادة 775- يجوز للمستعير ان يودع العارية لدى شخص امين قادر على حفظها ولا يضمنها اذا هلكت عنده دون تعد او تقصير.
3- انتهاء الاعارة:
المادة 776- 1- تنفسخ الاعارة برجوع المعير او المستعير عنها او بموت احدهما ولا تنتقل الى ورثة المستعير.
2- واذا مات المستعير مجهلا العارية ولم توجد في تركته تكون قيمتها وقت الوفاة دينا على التركة.
المادة 777- ينتهي عقد الاعارة بانقضاء الاجل المتفق عليه او باستيفاء المنفعة محل الاعارة.

المادة 778-1- اذا انفسخت الاعارة وانتهت وجب على المستعير رد العارية الى صاحبها والامتناع عن استعمالها ما لم يجز
له القانون استبقاءها.
2- واذا انفسخت بموت المستعير لزم الورثة تسليمها الى المعير عند الطلب.
المادة 779- اذا كانت العارية من الاشياء النفيسة وجب على المستعير تسليمها بنفسه الى المعير، اما الاشياء الاخرى
فيجوز تسليمها بنفسه او بواسطة من هم في رعايته من القادرين على تسليمها.
2- يجب رد العارية في المكان المتفق عليه والا ففي المكان الذي اعيرت فيه او يقضي به العرف.
3- اذا كان المستعير ميتا فلا يلتزم ورثته بتسليمها الا في مكان وجودها.
الباب الثالث 
عقود العمل 
الفصل الاول
عقد المقاولة 
المادة 780- المقاولة عقد يتعهد احد طرفيه بمقتضاه بان يصنع شيئا او يؤدي عملا لقاء بدل يتعهد به الطرف الاخر.

المادة 781-1- يجوز ان يقتصر الاتفاق على ان يتعهد المقاول بتقديم العمل على ان يقدم صاحب المادة التي يستخدمها او
يستعين بها في القيام بعمله.
2- كما يجوز ان يتعهد المقاول بتقديم المادة والعمل.

المادة 782- يجب في عقد المقاولة في وصف محله وبيان نوعه وقدره وطريقة ادائه ومدة انجازه وتحديد ما يقابله من بدل.

1- التزامات المقاول:
المادة 783-1- اذا اشترط على المقاول تقديم مادة العمل كلها او بعضها وجب عليه تقديمها طبقا لشروط العقد.
2- واذا كان صاحب العمل هو الذي قدم مادة العمل وجب على المقاول ان يحرص عليها وان يراعي في عمله الاصول الفنية وان
يرد لصاحبها ما بقي منها فان وقع خلاف ذلك فتلفت او تعيبت او فقدت فعليه ضمانها.

المادة 784- على المقاول ان يأتي بما يحتاج اليه في انجاز العمل من الات وأدوات اضافية على نفقته ما لم يقض الاتفاق
او العرف بغيره.

المادة 785- يجب على المقاول انجاز العمل وفقا لشروط العقد، فاذا تبين انه يقوم بما تعهد به على وجه معيب او مناف للشروط
فيجوز لصاحب العمل ان يطلب فسخ العقد في الحال اذا كان اصلاح العمل غير ممكن واما اذا كان الاصلاح ممكنا جاز لصاحب
العمل ان يطلب من المقاول ان يلتزم بشروط العقد ويصحح العمل ضمن مدة معقولة، فاذا انقضى الاجل دون التصحيح جاز لصاحب
العمل ان يطلب من المحكمة فسخ العقد او الترخيص له في ان يعهد الى مقاول اخر باتمام العمل على نفقة المقاول الاول.

المادة 786- يضمن المقاول ما تولد عن فعله وصنعه من ضرر او خسارة سوا اكان بتعديه او تقصيره ام لا وينتفي الضمان اذا
نجم ذلك عن حادث لا يمكن التحرز منه.

المادة 787- 1- اذا كان لعمل المقاول اثر في العين جاز له حبسها حتى يستوفي الاجرة المستحقة واذا تلفت في يده قبل سداد
اجره فلا ضمان عليه ولا اجر له.
2- فاذا لم يكن لعمله اثر في العين فليس له ان يحبسها لاستيفاء الاجرة فان فعل وتلفت كان عليه ضمان الغصب.
المادة 788- 1- اذا كان عقد المقاولة قائما على تقبل بناء يضع المهندس تصميمه على ان ينفذه المقاول تحت اشرافه كانا
متضامنين في التعويض لصاحب العمل عما يحدث في خلال عشر سنوات من تهدم كلي او جزئي فيما شيداه من مبان او اقاماه من
منشآت. وعن كل عيب يهدد متانة البناء وسلامته اذا لم يتضمن العقد مدة أطول.
2- يبقى الالتزام في التعويض المذكور ولو كان الخلل او التهدم ناشئا عن عيب في الارض ذاتها او رضي صاحب العمل باقامة
المنشآت المعيبة.
3- تبدأ مدة السنوات العشر من وقت تسلم العمل.

المادة 789- اذا اقتصر عمل المهندس على وضع التصميم دون الاشراف على التنفيذ كان مسؤولا فقط عن عيوب التصميم واذا عمل
المقاول باشراف مهندس او باشراف صاحب العمل الذي اقام نفسه مقام المهندس فلا يكون مسؤولا الا عن العيوب التي تقع في
التنفيذ دون عيوب التصميم.
المادة790- يقع باطلا كل شرط يقصد به اعفاء المقاول او المهندس من الضمان او الحد منه.

المادة 791- لا تسمع دعوى الضمان بعد انقضاء سنة على حصول التهدم او اكتشاف العيب.

2- التزامات صاحب العمل:
المادة 792- يلتزم صاحب العمل بتسلم ما تم من العمل متى انجزه المقاول ووضعه تحت تصرفه فاذا امتنع بغير سبب مشروع
رغم دعوته الى ذلك وتلف في يد المقاول او تعيب دون تعديه او تقصيره فلا ضمان عليه.
المادة 793- يلتزم صاحب العمل بدفع الاجر عند تسلم المعقود عليه الا اذا نص الاتفاق او جرى العرف على غير ذلك.
المادة 794-1- اذا تم عقد المقاولة على اساس الوحدة وبمقتضى تصميم معين لقاء بدل محدد لكل وحدة ثم تبين ان تنفيذ التصميم
يقتضي زيادة جسيمة في النفقات جاز لصاحب العمل بعد اعلامه بمقدار الزيادة ان يتحلل من العقد مع اداء قيمة ما انجزه
المقاول من العمل وفقا لشروط العقد او قبول متابعته مع التزامه بالزيادة.
2- واذا لم تكن الزيادة جسيمة ولكنها محسوسة وضرورية لتنفيذ التصميم المتفق عليه وجب على المقاول ان يخطر رب العمل
قبل الاستمرار في التنفيذ بمقدار ما يتوقعه من زيادة في النفقات فاذا مضى في التنفيذ دون اخطار فلا حق له في طلب الزيادة.
المادة 795-1- اذا وقع عقد المقاولة بموجب تصميم متفق عليه لقاء بدل اجمالي فليس للمقاول ان يطالب باية زيادة
في الاجر يقتضيها تنفيذ هذا التصميم.
2- واذا حدث في التصميم تعديل او اضافة برضى صاحب العمل يراعى الاتفاق الجاري مع المقاول بشأن هذا التعديل او الاضافة.
المادة 796- اذا لم يعين في العقد اجر على العمل استحق المقاول اجر المثل مع قيمة ما قدمه من المواد التي تطلبها العمل.
المادة 797- 1- اذا لم يتفق المهندس الذي قام بتصميم البناء والاشراف على تنفيذه على الاجر استحق اجر المثل طبقا لما
جرى عليه العرف. 
2- فاذا طرأ ما يحول دون اتمام تنفيذ العمل وفقا للتصميم الذي اعده استحق اجر مثل ما قام به.

3- المقاول الثاني:
المادة 798- 1- يجوز للمقاول ان يكل تنفيذ العمل كله او بعضه الى مقاول اخر اذا لم يمنعه شرط في العقد او لم تكن طبيعة
العمل تقتضي ان يقوم به بنفسه.
2- وتبقى مسؤولية المقاول الاول قائمة قبل صاحب العمل.

المادة 799- لا يجوز للمقاول الثاني ان يطالب صاحب العمل بشيء مما يستحقه المقاول الاول الا اذا احاله على رب العمل.
4- انقضاء المقاولة:
المادة 800- ينتهي عقد المقاولة بانجاز العمل المتفق عليه او بفسخه رضاء او قضاء.
المادة 801- اذا حدث عذر يحول دون تنفيذ العقد او اتمام تنفيذه جاز لاحد عاقديه ان يطلب فسخه.

المادة 802- اذا بدأ المقاول في التنفيذ ثم اصبح عاجزا عن اتمامه لسبب لا يد له فيه فانه يستحق قيمة ما تم من الاعمال
وما انفق في سبيل التنفيذ بقدر ما يعود على صاحب العمل من نفع.

المادة 803- للمتضرر من الفسخ ان يطالب الطرف الاخر بتعويضه في الحدود التي يقرها العرف.
المادة 804-1- ينفسخ عقد المقاولة بموت المقاول اذا كان متفقا على ان يعمل بنفسه او كانت مؤهلاته الشخصية محل الاعتبار
في التعاقد.
2- واذا خلا العقد من مثل هذا الشرط او لم تكن شخصية المقاول محل اعتبار جاز لصاحب العمل ان يطلب فسخ العقد اذا لم
تتوافر في الورثة الضمانات الكافية لحسن تنفيذ العمل.
3- وفي كلا الحالين يستحق الورثة قيمة ما تم من الاعمال والنفقات وفقا لشروط العقد وما يقتضيه العرف.
الفصل الثاني
عقد العمل 
1- انعقاده وشرائطه:
المادة 805-1- عقد العمل عقد يلتزم احد طرفيه بأن يقوم بعمل لمصلحة الاخر تحت اشرافه او ادارته لقاء اجر.
2- اما ذا كان العامل غير مقيد بأن لا يعمل لغير صاحب العمل او لم يوقت لعمله وقت فلا ينطبق عليه عقد العمل ولا يستحق
به اجره الا بالعمل حسب الاتفاق.

المادة 806- 1- يجوز ان يكون عقد العمل لمدة محدودة او غير محدودة ولعمل معين.
2- ولا يجوز ان تتجاوز مدته خمس سنوات فاذا عقد لمدة اطول ردت الى خمس.
المادة 807- اذا لم تكن المدة محددة في العقد جاز لكل من طرفيه ان يفسخه في اي وقت بشرط ان يعلن الطرف الاخر في المواعيد
المحددة في القوانين الخاصة.

المادة 808- تبدأ مدة العمل من الوقت الذي عين في العقد فان لم يعين وقت بدئه فمن تاريخ العقد ما لم يقض العرف او ظروف
العقد بغير ذلك.
المادة 809- 1- اذا كان عقد العمل لمدة معينة انتهى من تلقاء نفسه بانتهاء مدته فاذا استمر طرفاه في تنفيذه بعد انقضاء
مدته اعتبر ذلك تجديدا له لمدة غير معينة.
2- فاذا كان العمل محل العقد معينا وقابلا بطبيعته للتجدد فان العقد يتجدد للمدة اللازمة.
المادة 810-1 اجر العامل هو ما يتقاضاه بمقتضى العقد من مال او منفعة في اي صورة كانت.
2- فاذا لم يكن الاجر مقدرا في العقد كان للعامل اجر مثله طبقا لما جرى عليه العرف فاذا لم يوجد عرف تولت المحكمة
تقديره وفقا لمقتضيات العدالة.

المادة 811- تدخل في اجر العامل وتعتبر جزءا منه العمولات والنسب المئوية والمنح و مقابل الخدمة في الاعمال التي جرى
العرف فيها على منحها وتحتسب عند تسوية حقوقه او توقيع الحجز عليها.
المادة 812- اذا عمل احد لاخر عملا بناء على طلبه دون اتفاق على الاجر فله اجر المثل ان كان ممن يعمل بالاجرة والا
فلا.
المادة 813- اذا كان العمل المعقود عليه تعليم شيء مما يكون في تعلمه مساعدة من المتعلم للمعلم ولم يبين في العقد ايهما
يستحق اجرا على الاخر فانه يتبع في ذلك عرف ذوي الشأن في مكان العمل.

2- آثار عقد العمل 
أ- التزامات العامل:
المادة 814- يجب على العامل:-
1- ان يؤدي العمل بنفسه ويبذل في تأديته عناية الشخص العادي.
2- ان يراعي في تصرفاته مقتضيات اللياقة والآداب.
3- ان يأتمر بأوامر صاحب العمل الخاصة بتنفيذ العمل المتفق عليه في كل ما لا يعرضه للخطر ولا يخالف القانون والاداب.
4- ان يحرص على حفظ الاشياء المسلمة اليه لتأدية عمله.
5- ان يحتفظ بأسرار صاحب العمل الصناعية والتجارية ولو بعد انقضاء العقد وفقا لما يقتضيه الاتفاق او العرف.

المادة 815- يلتزم العامل بكل ما جرى العرف على انه من توابع العمل ولو لم يشترط في العقد.

المادة 816- لا يجوز للعامل ان يشغل نفسه وقت العمل بشيء اخر ولا أن يعمل مدة العقد لدى غير صاحب العمل والا جاز لصاحب
العمل فسخ العقد او انقاص الاجر بقدر تقصير العامل في عمله لديه.
المادة 817- يضمن العامل ما يصيب مال صاحب العمل من نقص او تلف او فقد بسبب تقصيره او تعديه.
المادة 818- 1- اذا كان العامل يقوم بعمل يسمح له بالاطلاع على اسرار العمل ومعرفة عملاء المنشأة جاز للطرفين ان يتفقا
على الا يجوز للعامل ان ينافس صاحب العمل او يشترك في عمل ينافسه بعد انتهاء العقد .
2- على ان الاتفاق لا يكون مقبولا الا اذا كان مقيدا بالزمان والمكان ونوع العمل بالقدر الضروري لحماية المصالح المشروعة
لصاحب العمل.
المادة 819- اذا اتفق الطرفان على تضمين العامل في حالة الاخلال بالامتناع عن المنافسة - تضمينا مبالغا فيه بقصد اجباره
على البقاء لدى صاحب العمل كان الشرط غير صحيح.

المادة 820-1- اذا وفق العامل الى اختراع او اكتشاف جديد اثناء عمله فلا حق لصاحب العمل فيه الا في الاحوال التالية:-
أ- اذا كانت طبيعة العمل المتفق عليه تستهدف هذه الغاية.
ب- اذا اتفق في العقد صراحة على ان يكون له الحق في كل ما يهتدى اليه العامل من اختراعات.
ج- اذا توصل العامل الى اختراعه بواسطة ما وضعه صاحب العمل تحت يده من مواد او ادوات او منشآت او اية وسيلة اخرى لاستخدامه
لهذه الغاية.
2- على انه اذا كان للاختراع او الاكتشاف في الحالات السالفة اهمية اقتصادية كبيرة جاز للعامل ان يطالب بمقابل خاص
تراعى فيه مقتضيات العدالة كما يراعى فيه ما قدمه صاحب العمل من معونة.

ب- التزامات صاحب العمل:
المادة 821- على صاحب العمل ان يؤدي للعامل اجره المتفق عليه متى ادى عمله او أعد نفسه وتفرغ له وان لم يسند اليه
عمل.
المادة 822- على صاحب العمل:-
1- ان يوفر كل اسباب الامن والسلامة في منشآته وان يهيء كل ما يلزم لتمكين العامل من تنفيذ التزاماته.
2- ان يعني بصلاحية الالات والاجهزة الخاصة بالعمل حتى لا يقع منها ضرر.
3- ان يراعي مقتضيات الاداب واللياقة في علاقته بالعامل.
4- ان يعطي العامل في نهاية خدمته شهادة بنوع عمله وتاريخ مباشرته وانتهائه ومقدار اجره وكل ما كان يتقاضاه من اضافات
اخرى.
5- ان يرد للعامل كافة الاوراق الخاصة به.

المادة 823- اذا طلب صاحب العمل من اخر القيام بعمل على ان يكرمه لزمه اجر مثله سواء كان ممن يعمل باجر ام لا.

المادة 824- يلزم صاحب العمل كسوة العامل او اطعامه اذا جرى العرف به سواء اشترط ذلك في العقد ام لا.
المادة 825- اذا انقضت المدة المعينة للعمل ووجد عذر يقتضي مد أجلها يستمر العقد بقدر الحاجة ويلزم صاحب العمل اجر
مثل المدة المضافة.

المادة 826- اذا كانت مدة العمل معينة في العقد وفسخ صاحب العمل العقد قبل انقضاء مدته بلا عذر او عيب في عمل العامل
وجب عليه اداء الاجر الى تمام المدة.
المادة 827- على كل من صاحب العمل والعامل ان يقوم بالالتزامات التي تفرضها القوانين الخاصة الى جانب الالتزامات المبينة
في المواد السابقة.
3- انتهاء عقد العمل:
المادة 828- 1- ينتهي عقد العمل بانقضاء المدة المحددة له ما لم يشترط تجديده كما ينتهي بانجاز العمل المتفق عليه.
2- واذا لم تكن المدة معينة بالاتفاق أو بنوع العمل او بالغرض منه جاز لكل من العاقدين انهاء العقد في اي وقت اراد
وللعامل اجر المثل عن المدة التي عمل فيها على ان لا يتجاوز الاجر المسمى.
المادة 829- 1- يجوز فسخ العقد اذا حدث عذر يمنع تنفيذ موجبه.
2- ويجوز لاحد العاقدين عند وجود عذر طارىء يتعلق به ان يطلب فسخ العقد.
3 وفي الحالتين المشار اليهما يضمن طالب الفسخ ما ينشأ عن الفسخ من ضرر للمتعاقد الاخر.

المادة 830- ينفسخ العقد بوفاة العامل كما ينفسخ بوفاة رب العمل اذا كانت شخصيته قد روعيت في ابرم العقد.
المادة 831- 1- لا تسمع الدعاوي الناشئة عن عقد العمل بعد انقضاء سنة على تاريخ انتهاء العقد.
2- ولا تسري هذه المدة على الدعاوي المتعلقة بانتهاك حرمة اسرار رب العمل.

المادة 832- 1- تسري احكام الايجار على عقد العمل في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص خاص.
2- لا تسري احكام عقد العمل على العمال الخاضعين لقانون العمل الا بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه صراحة او ضمنا مع التشريعات
الخاصة بهم.
الفصل الثالث 
عقد الوكالة 
1- انشاء الوكالة:
المادة 833- الوكالة عقد يقيم الموكل بمقتضاه شخصا اخر مقام نفسه في تصرف جائز معلوم.

المادة 834- 1- يشترط لصحة الوكالة:-
أ- ان يكون الموكل مالكا حق التصرف بنفسه فيما وكل فيه.
ب- ان يكون الوكيل غير ممنوع من التصرف فيما وكل به.
ج- ان يكون الموكل به معلوما وقابلا للنيابة.
2- ولا يشترط لصحة الوكالة بالخصومة رضا الخصم.

المادة 835- يصح ان يكون التوكيل مطلقا او مقيدا او معلقا على شرط او مضافا الى وقت مستقبل.

المادة 836- الوكالة تكون خاصة اذا اقتصرت على أمر أو أمور معينة وعامة اذا اشتملت كل امر يقبل النيابة:-
1- فاذا كانت خاصة فليس للوكيل الا مباشرة الامور المعينة فيها وما يتصل بها من توابع ضرورية تقتضيها طبيعة التصرفات
الموكل بها.
2- واذا كانت عامة جاز للوكيل مباشرة المعاوضات والتصرفات عدا التبرعات فلا بد من التصريح بها.

المادة 837- اذا كانت الوكالة بلفظ عام لم يقترن بما يوضح المقصود منه فلا تخول الوكيل الا اعمال الادارة والحفظ.

المادة 838- كل عمل ليس من اعمال الادارة والحفظ يستوجب توكيلا خاصا محددا لنوع العمل وما تستلزمه الوكالة فيه من تصرفات.

المادة 839- تعتبر الاجازة اللاحقة للتصرف في حكم الوكالة السابقة.

2- آثار الوكالة:
أ- التزامات الوكيل:
المادة 840- تثبت للوكيل بمقتضى عقد الوكالة ولاية التصرف فيما يتناوله التوكيل دون ان يتجاوز حدوده الا فيما هو اكثر
نفعا للموكل.

المادة 841- 1- على الوكيل ان يبذل في تنفيذ ما وكل به العناية التي يبذلها في اعماله الخاصة اذا كانت الوكالة بلا
اجر.
2- وعليه ان يبذل في العناية بها عناية الرجل المعتاد اذا كانت بأجر.

المادة 842- 1- اذا تعدد الوكلاء وكان لكل منهم عقد مستقل كان له الانفراد فيما وكل به.
2- وان وكلوا بعقد واحد ولم يأذن الموكل لكل منهم بالانفراد كان عليهم ايفاء الموكل به مجتمعين وليس لاحدهم ان ينفرد
الا فيما لا يمكن الاجتماع عليه كالخصومة بشرط اخذ رأي من وكل معه لا حضوره او فيما لا يحتاج فيه الى تبادل الرأي
كايفاء الدين ورد الوديعة.
المادة 843- 1- ليس للوكيل ان يوكل غيره فيما وكل به كله أو بعضه الا اذا كان مأذونا من قبل الموكل او مصرحا له بالعمل
برأيه ويعتبر الوكيل الثاني وكيلا عن الموكل الاصلي.
2- فاذا كان الوكيل مخولا حق توكيل الغير دون تحديد فانه يكون مسؤولا تجاه موكله عن خطئه في توكيل غيره او فيما اصدره
له من توجيهات.

المادة 844- لا تصح عقود الهبة والاعارة و الرهن والايداع والاقراض والشركة والمضاربة والصلح عن انكار التي يعقدها
الوكيل اذا لم يضفها الى موكله.

المادة 845- 1- لا تشترط اضافة العقد الى الموكل في عقود البيع والشراء والاجارة والصلح عن اقرار فان اضافة الوكيل
الى الموكل في حدود الوكالة فان حقوقه تعود للموكل وان اضافه لنفسه دون ان يعلن انه يتعاقد بوصفه وكيلا فان حقوق العقد
تعود اليه. 
2- وفي كلتا الحالتين تثبت الملكية للموكل.

المادة 846- يعتبر المال الذي قبضه الوكيل لحساب موكله في حكم الوديعة فاذا هلك في يده بغير تعد او تقصير فلا ضمان
عليه.

المادة 847- الوكيل بالقبض لا يملك الخصومة والوكيل بالخصومة لا يملك القبض الا باذن خاص من الموكل.
المادة 848- 1- للوكيل بشراء شيء دون بيان قيمته ان يشتريه بثمن المثل او بغبن يسير في الاشياء التي ليس لها سعر معين.
2- فاذا اشترى بغبن يسير في الاشياء التي لها سعر معين او بغبن فاحش مطلقا فلا ينفذ العقد بالنسبة للموكل.

المادة 849- 1- لا يجوز لمن وكل بشراء شيء معين ان يشتريه لنفسه ويكون الشراء للموكل ولو صرح بأنه يشتريه لنفسه.
2- ولا يجوز للوكيل بالشراء ان يبيع ماله لموكله.
المادة 850- يكون الشراء للوكيل:-
1- اذا عين الموكل الثمن واشترى الوكيل بما يزيد عليه.
2- اذا اشترى الوكيل بغبن فاحش. 
3- اذا صرح بشراء المال لنفسه في حضور الموكل.

المادة 851- 1- اذا دفع الوكيل بالشراء ثمن المبيع من ماله فله الرجوع به على موكله مع ما انفقه في سبيل تنفيذ الوكالة
بالقدر المعتاد.
2- وله ان يحبس ما اشتراه الى ان يقبض الثمن.

المادة 852- 1- للوكيل الذي وكل ببيع مال موكله بصورة مطلقة ان يبيعه بالثمن المناسب.
2- و اذا عين له الموكل ثمن المبيع فليس له ان يبيعه بما يقل عنه.
3- فاذا باعه بنقص دون اذن سابق من الموكل او اجازة لاحقة وسلم الى المشتري فالموكل بالخيار بين استرداد المبيع او
اجازة البيع او تضمين الوكيل قيمة النقصان.

المادة 853-1- لا يجوز للوكيل بالبيع ان يشتري لنفسه ما وكل ببيعه.
2- وليس له ان يبيعه الى اصوله او فروعه او زوجه او لمن كان التصرف معه يجر مغنما او يدفع مغرما الا بثمن يزيد عن
ثمن المثل.
3- ويجوز البيع لهؤلاء بثمن المثل اذا كان الموكل قد فوضه بالبيع لمن يشاء.

المادة 854- 1- اذا كان الوكيل بالبيع غير مقيد بالبيع نقدا فله ان يبيع مال موكله نقدا او نسيئة حسب العرف.
2- واذا باع الوكيل نسيئة فله ان يأخذ رهنا او كفيلا على المشتري بما باعه نسيئة وان لم يفوضه الموكل في ذلك.

المادة 855- 1- للموكل حق قبض ثمن المبيع من المشتري وان كان قبضه من حق الوكيل وللمشتري ان يمتنع عن دفعه للموكل ،
فان دفعه له برئت ذمته.
2- اذا كان الوكيل بغير اجر فلا يكون ملزما باسيتفاء ثمن المبيع ولا تحصيله وانما يلزمه ان يفوض موكله بقبضه وتحصيله.
واما اذا كان الوكيل بأجر فانه يكون ملزما باستيفاء الثمن وتحصيله.

المادة 856- يلتزم الوكيل بأن يوافي موكله بالمعلومات الضرورية عما وصل اليه تنفيذ الوكالة وبأن يقدم اليه 
الحساب عنها.

ب- التزامات الموكل:
المادة 857- على الموكل اداء الاجر المتفق عليه للوكيل متى قام بالعمل فان لم يتفق على الاجر وكان الوكيل ممن يعملون
به فله اجر المثل والا كان متبرعا.
المادة 858- على الموكل ان يرد للوكيل ما انفقه في تنفيذ الوكالة بالقدر المتعارف.
المادة 859-1- يلتزم الموكل بكل ما ترتب في ذمة الوكيل من حقوق بسبب تنفيذ الوكالة تنفيذا معتادا.
2- ويكون مسؤولا عما يصيب الوكيل من ضرر بسبب تنفيذ الوكالة تنفيذاَ معتادا ما لم يكن ناشئا عن تقصيره او خطئه.

المادة 860-1- اذا امر احد غيره باداء دينه من ماله وأداه اعتبر ذلك توكيلا ورجع المأمور على الآمر بما اداه سواء شرط
الآمر الرجوع او لم يشترط.
2- اذا امره بأن يصرف عليه او على أهله وعياله يعود عليه بما صرفه بالقدر المعروف وان لم يشترط الرجوع.
3- واذا امره باعطاء قرض لاخر او صدقة او هبة فليس للمأمور الرجوع على الآمر ان لم يشترط الرجوع ما لم يكن الرجوع
متعارفا او معتادا.
المادة 861- تسري أحكام النيابة في التعاقد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون على علاقة الموكل والوكيل بالغير الذي يتعامل
مع الوكيل.
3- انتهاء الوكالة 
المادة 862- تنتهي الوكالة:
1- باتمام العمل الموكل به.
2- بانتهاء الاجل المحدد لها. 
3- بوفاة الموكل او بخروجه عن الاهلية الا اذا تعلق بالوكالة حق الغير.
4- بوفاة الوكيل او بخروجه عن الاهلية ولو تعلق بالوكالة حق الغير، غير ان الوارث او الوصي اذا علم بالوكالة وتوافرت
فيه الاهلية فعليه ان يخطر الموكل بالوفاة وان يتخذ من التدابير ما تقتضيه الحال لمصلحة الموكل.

المادة 863- للموكل ان يعزل وكيله متى اراد الا اذا تعلق بالوكالة حق للغير او كانت قد صدرت لصالح الوكيل فانه لا يجوز
للموكل ان ينهيها او يقيدها دون موافقة من صدرت لصالحه.

المادة 864- يلتزم الموكل بضمان الضرر الذي يلحق بالوكيل من جراء عزله في وقت غير مناسب او بغير مبرر مقبول.
المادة 865- للوكيل ان يقيل نفسه من الوكالة التي لا يتعلق بها حق الغير وعليه ان يعلن موكله وان يتابع القيام بالاعمال
التي بدأها حتى تبلغ مرحلة لا يخشى معها ضرر على الموكل.
المادة 866-1- يضمن الوكيل ما ينجم عن تنازله عن التوكيل في وقت غير مناسب او بغير مبرر من ضرر للموكل اذا كانت الوكالة
بأجر.
2- فاذا تعلق بالوكالة حق الغير فقد وجب على الوكيل ان يتم ما وكل به ما لم تقم اسباب جدية تبرر تنازله ، وعليه في
هذه الحالة ان يعلن صاحب الحق وان ينظره الى أجل يستطيع فيه صيانة حقه.

المادة 867- ينعزل الوكيل بالخصومة اذا اقر عن موكله في غير مجلس القضاء كما ينعزل اذا استثنى الاقرار من الوكالة فأقر
في مجلس القضاء او خارجه.
الفصل الرابع 
عقد الايداع 
1- انشاء العقد:
المادة 868- 1- الايداع عقد يخول به المالك غيره حفظ ماله ويلتزم به الاخر حفظ هذا المال ورده عينا.
2- والوديعة هي المال المودع في يد امين لحفظه.

المادة 869- يشترط لصحة العقد ان تكون الوديعة مالا قابلا لاثبات اليد عليه.
المادة 870- يتم عقد الايداع بقبض المال المودع حقيقة او حكما.

المادة 971- ليس للمودع لديه ان يتقاضى اجرا على حفظ الوديعة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

2- آثار العقد:
أ- التزامات المودع لديه:
المادة 872- الوديعة امانة في يد المودع لديه وعليه ضمانها اذا هلكت بتعديه او بتقصيره في حفظها ما لم يتفق على غير
ذلك.

المادة 873- 1- يجب على المودع لديه ان يعنى بحفظ الوديعة عناية الشخص العادي بحفظ ماله وعليه ان يضعها في حرز مثلها.
2- وله ان يحفظها بنفسه او بمن يأتمنه على حفظ ماله ممن يعولهم.

المادة 874- 1- ليس للمودع لديه ان يودع الوديعة عند اجنبي بغير اذن من المودع الا اذا كان مضطرا وعليه استعادتها بعد
زوال السبب.
2- فاذا اودعها لدى الغير باذن من المودع تحلل من التزامه واصبح الغير هو المودع لديه.

المادة 875- لا يجوز للمودع لديه ان يستعمل الوديعة او يرتب عليها حقا للغير بغير اذن المودع فان فعل فتلفت او نقصت
قيمتها كان ضامنا.

المادة 876-1- على المودع لديه رد الوديعة وتسليمها الى المودع في مكان ايداعها عند طلبها الا اذا تضمن العقد شرطا
فيه مصلحة للعاقدين او لاحدهما فانه يجب مراعاة الشرط.
2- فاذا هلكت الوديعة او نقصت قيمتها بغير تعد او تقصير من المودع لديه وجب عليه ان يؤدي الى المودع ما حصل عليه من
ضمان وان يحيل اليه ما عسى ان يكون له من حقوق قبل الغير بسبب ذلك.

المادة 877- على المودع لديه رد منافع الوديعة وثمارها الى المودع.

المادة 878- اذا تعدد المودع لديهم وكانت الوديعة لا تقبل القسمة جاز حفظها لدى احدهم بموافقة الباقين او بالتبادل
بينهم فان كانت تقبل القسمة جازت قسمتها بينهم ليحفظ كل منهم حصته.
المادة 879- اذا غاب المودع غيبة منقطعة وجب على المودع لديه حفظ الوديعة حتى يتحقق من موته او حياته فان كانت الوديعة
مما يفسد بالمكث كان عليه ان يطلب من المحكمة المختصة بيعها وحفظ ثمنها امانة بخزينة المحكمة.
المادة 880-1- اذا اودع اثنان مالا مشتركا لهما عند اخر وطلب منه احدهما رد حصته في غيبة الاخر فعليه ردها ان كان
المال مثليا ورفض ردها ان كان المال قيميا الا بقبول الاخر.
2- وان كانت الوديعة محل نزاع بينهما فليس له ردها الى احدهما بغير موافقة الاخر او امر من المحكمة المختصة.
المادة 881- 1- اذا مات المودع لديه ووجدت الوديعة عينا في تركته فهي أمانة في يد الوارث وعليه ردها الى صاحبها.
2- واذا لم توجد عينا فلا ضمان على التركة:-
أ- اذا اثبت الوارث ان المودع لديه قد بين حال الوديعة كأن ردها او هلكت اوضاعت منه دون تعد او تقصير.
ب- اذا عرفها الوارث ووصفها واظهر انها ضاعت او هلكت بعد وفاة المورث بدون تعد او تقصير.
3- فاذا مات مجهلا للوديعة ولم توجد في تركته فانها تكون دينا فيها ويشارك صاحبها سائر الغرماء.
المادة 882- 1- اذا مات المودع لديه فباع وارثه الوديعة وسلمها للمشتري فهلكت فصاحبها بالخيار بين تضمين البائع او
المشتري قيمتها يوم البيع ان كانت قيمية او مثلها ان كانت مثلية.
2- واذا كانت الوديعة قائمة بيد المشتري يخير صاحبها ان شاء اخذها ورد البيع وان شاء اجاز البيع واخذ الثمن.

ب- التزامات المودع 
المادة 883- على المودع ان يؤدي الاجر المتفق عليه اذا كانت الوديعة بأجر.

المادة 884- 1- على المودع ان يؤدي الى المودع لديه ما أنفقه في حفظ الوديعة بشرط الا يتجاوز قيمتها ما أنفقه.
2- فاذا كان المودع غائبا جاز للمودع لديه ان يرفع الامر الى المحكمة لتأمر فيه بما تراه.

المادة 855-1- اذا انفق المودع لديه على الوديعة بغير اذن المودع اوالمحكمة كان متبرعا.
2- الا انه يجوز للمودع لديه في الحالات الضرورية او المستعجلة ان ينفق على الوديعة بالقدر المتعارف ويرجع بما انفقه
من ماله على المودع.

المادة 886- 1- على المودع مصاريف رد الوديعة ونفقات تسليمها.
2- وعليه ضمان كل ما لحق المودع لديه من ضرر بسبب الوديعة ما لم يكن ناشئا عن تعديه او تقصيره.

المادة 887- اذا استحقت الوديعة وضمنها المودع لديه حق له الرجوع بما ضمنه على المودع.

المادة 888- اذا مات المودع سلمت الوديعة لوارثه الا اذا كانت تركته مستغرقة بالديون فلا يجوز تسليمها بغير اذن المحكمة.
3- أحكام خاصة ببعض الودائع:
المادة 889- اذا كانت الوديعة مبلغا من النقود او شيئا يهلك بالاستعمال واذن المودع للمودع لديه في استعماله اعتبر
العقد قرضا.

المادة 890-1- يعتبر ايداع الاشياء الخاصة بالنزلاء في الفنادق والخانات او ما ماثلها مقرونا بشرط الضمان وعلى أصحاب
هذه الاماكن ضمان كل ضياع او نقص يحل بها.
2- أما الاشياء الثمينة او النقود او الاوراق المالية فلا ضمان لها بغير تعد او تقصير- الا اذا قبل اصحاب المحال المشار
اليها حفظها وهم يعرفون قيمتها او ان يرفضوا حفظها دون مبرر او ان يكونوا قد تسببوا في وقوع ما لحق بها بخطأ جسيم
منهم او من أحد تابعيهم ، فانها تكون حينئذ مضمونة على الوجه المتعارف عليه.

المادة 891- 1- على نزلاء الفنادق والخانات او ما ماثلها ان يخطروا أصحابها بما ضاع منهم او سرق قبل مغادرتها.
2- ولا تسمع دعوى ضمان ما ضاع او سرق بعد انقضاء ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ المغادرة.

المادة 892- 1- لكل من المودع والمودع لديه فسخ العقد متى شاء على ان لا يكون الفسخ في وقت غير مناسب.
2- واما اذا كان الايداع مقابل اجر فليس لاي منهما حق الفسخ قبل حلول الاجل ولكن للمودع ان يطلب رد الوديعة في اي
وقت اذا دفع كامل الاجر المتفق عليه ولم يوجد شرط يحول دون ذلك.

المادة 893-1- اذا عرض للمودع لديه جنون لا ترجى افاقته او صحوه منه واثبت المودع الوديعة في مواجهة الولي او الوصي
فان كانت موجودة عينا ترد الى صاحبها وان كانت غير موجودة يستوفي المودع ضمانها من مال المجنون على ان يقدم كفيلا
مليئا.
2- واذا افاق المودع لديه وادعى ردها او هلاكها بدون تعد ولا تقصير صدق بيمينه واسترد من المودع او كفيله ما أخذ من
ماله بدلا عن الوديعة.

الفصل الخامس 
عقدالحراسة 
المادة 894- الحراسة عقد يعهد بمقتضاه الطرفان المتنازعان الى آخر بمال ليقوم بحفظه وادارته على ان يرده مع
غلته الى من يثبت له الحق فيه.

المادة 895- اذا اتفق المتعاقدان على وضع المال في يد شخصين او اكثر فلا يجوز لاحدهم الانفراد بحفظه او التصرف في غلته
بغير قبول الباقين.
المادة 896- يجوز لاحد المتنازعين على مال عند عدم الاتفاق ان يطلب من القضاء دفعا لخطر عاجل او استنادا لسبب عادل
تعيين حارس يقوم باستلام هذا المال لحفظه وادارته او تخويله ممارسة اي حق يرى فيه القضاء مصلحة للطرفين.

المادة 897- تجوز الحراسة القضائية على اموال الوقف في الاحوال الاتية اذا تبين ان الحراسة اجراء لا بد منه للمحافظة
على ما قد يكون لذي الشأن من حقوق:-
1- اذا كان الوقف شاغرا او قام نزاع بين المتولين على وقف او بين متول وناظر عليه او كانت هناك دعوى مرفوعة بعزل المتولي
، وتنتهي الحراسة في هذه الاحوال اذا عين متول على الوقف سواء كان بصفة مؤقتة ام كان بصفة نهائية.
2- اذا كان الوقف مدينا.
3- اذا كان احد المستحقين مدينا معسرا وتبين ان الحراسة ضرورية لصيانة حقوق الدائنين فتفرض الحراسة على حصته الا اذا
تعذر فصلها فتفرض على اموال الوقف كله.
المادة 898- اذا لم يتفق اطراف النزاع على شخص الحارس تولت المحكمة تعيينه.

المادة 899- المال في يد الحارس امانة ولا يجوز له ان يتجاوز في مهمته الحدود المرسومة له والا كان ضامنا.

المادة 900- يحدد الاتفاق او الحكم الصادر بفرض الحراسة حقوق الحارس والتزاماته وما له من سلطة والا طبقت احكام الوديعة
والوكالة بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع طبيعة الحراسة والاحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 901- على الحارس ان يحافظ على الاموال المعهودة اليه وان يعنى بادارتها ويجب ان يبذل في كل ذلك عناية الرجل
المعتاد.

المادة 902- لا يجوز للحارس في غير اعمال الحفظ والادارة ان يتصرف الا برضاء اطراف النزاع او باذن من القضاء ما لم
تكن هناك ضرورة ملحة يخشى معها على الغلة او المال المنقول الفساد او الهلاك.

المادة 903- يلتزم الحارس بأن يوافي ذوي الشأن بالمعلومات الضرورية التي تتعلق بتنفيذ مهمته وبأن يقدم الحساب عنها
في المواعيد وبالطريقة التي يتفق عليها الطرفان او يأمر بها القضاء.

المادة 904- للحارس ان يحتسب المبالغ التي صرفها مصرف المثل في اداء مهمته.

المادة 905- اذا اشترط الحارس اجرا استحقه بايفاء العمل وان لم يشترطه وكان ممن يعملون بأجر فله اجر مثله.

المادة 906- للحارس ان يتخلى عن مهمته متى اراد على ان يبلغ اصحاب الشأن وان يتابع القيام بالاعمال التي بدأ بها حتى
تبلغ مرحلة لا تلحق ضررا بأطراف النزاع.
المادة 907-اذا مات الحارس او عجز عن القيام بالمهام المكلف بها او وقع خلاف بينه وبين احد اصحاب الشأن ولم يتفق الطرفان
على اختيار غيره فللمحكمة ان تعين حارسا تختاره بناء على طلب احد الطرفين لمتابعة تنفيذ مهمته.

المادة 908- تنتهي الحراسة باتمام العمل او باتفاق ذوي الشأن او بحكم القضاء وعلى الحارس عندئذ ان يبادر الى رد ما
في عهدته الى من يتفق عليه ذوو الشأن او تعينه المحكمة.

الباب الرابع 
عقود الغرر 
الفصل الاول 
الرهان والمقامرة 
المادة 909- الرهان عقد يلتزم فيه امرؤ بأن يبذل مبلغا من النقود او شيئا آخر جعلا يتفق عليه لمن يفوز بتحقيق الهدف
المعين في العقد.

المادة 910- يجوز عقد الرهان في السباق والرماية وفيما هو من الرياضة او الاستعداد لاسباب القوة.

المادة 911- يشترط لصحة العقد:
1- ان يكون الجعل معلوما والملتزم ببذله معينا بذاته.
2- ان يتم وصف موضوع العقد بصورة نافية للجهالة كأن يحدد في السباق المسافة بين البداية والنهاية وان يبين في الرماية
عدد الرشقات والاصابة المقبولة.

المادة 912- 1- اذا كان الرهان بين اثنين او فئتين جاز ان يكون بذل العوض من احدهما او من غيرهما ويعتبر كل فئة بحكم
الشخص الواحد في الالتزام بالجعل.
2- و يجوز ان يكون الجعل عينا او دينا حالا او مؤجلا او بعضه حالا وبعضه مؤجلا.

المادة 913- اذا كان المتسابقون في الرهان اكثر من اثنين واريد ان يخصص لغير السابق شيء من الجعل وجب ان يكون نصيب
التالي أقل من نصيب من تقدمه.

المادة 914- اذا كان الجعل من احد المتسابقين او من غيرهما على ان الجعل للفائز جاز.
واما اذا شرط المتعاقدان ان للفائز قبل الاخر جعلا فلا يجوز لانه ينقلب العقد قمارا.

المادة 915- 1- كل اتفاق على مقامرة او رهان محظور يكون باطلا.
2- ولمن خسر في مقامرة او رهان محظور ان يسترد ما دفعه خلال ستة اشهر ابتداء من الوقت الذي ادى فيه ما 
خسره ولو كان هناك اتفاق مخالف لما ذكر وله ان يثبت مدعاه بجميع طرق الاثبات.

الفصل الثاني 
المرتب مدى الحياة 
المادة 916- 1- يجوز ان يلتزم شخص لاخر بأن يؤدي له مرتبا دوريا مدى الحياة بعوض او بغير عوض.
2 - فاذا تعلق الالتزام بتعليم او علاج او انفاق فانه يجب الوفاء به طبقاً لما يجري به العرف الا اذا تضمن الالتزام
غير ذلك.
3- ويشترط في صحة هذا الالتزام ان يكون مكتوباً. 

المادة 917- 1- يجوز ان يكون الالتزام بالمرتب مدى حياة الملتزم او الملتزم له او اي شخص اخر.
2- ويعتبر الالتزام المطلق مقرراً مدى حياة الملتزم له الا اذا اتفق على غير ذلك.

المادة 918- اذا لم يف الملتزم بالتزامه كان للطرف الاخر ان يطلب تنفيذ العقد واذا كان العقد بعوض جاز له ايضاً ان
يطلب فسخه مع ضمان ما لحقه من ضرر.
المادة 919- اذا مات الواعد قبل وفاة الملتزم له، حل الاجل وجاز لهذا ان يطلب ما يصيبه من التعويض عن الايام التي عاشها
الواعد ضمن الحدود المتعارف عليها وان يرجع على التركة بذلك بصفته ديناً ان كان الوعد لقاء عوض وبصفته في حكم الوصية
ان كان بدون عوض ما لم يوجد اتفاق على غير ذلك.

الفصل الثالث
عقد التأمين 
1- أركان العقد وشروطه:
المادة 920- التأمين عقد يلتزم به المؤمن ان يؤدي الى المؤمن له او الى المستفيد الذي اشترط التأمين لصالحه مبلغاً
من المال او ايراداً مرتباً او اي عوض مالي اخر في حالة وقوع الحادث المؤمن ضده او تحقق الخطر المبين في العقد وذلك
مقابل مبلغ محدد او اقساط دورية يؤديها المؤمن له للمؤمن.

المادة 921- لا يجوز ان يكون محلا للتأمين كل ما يتعارض مع دين الدولة الرسمي او النظام العام.

المادة 922- مع مراعاة احكام المادة السابقة يجوز ان يتم التأمين ضد الاخطار الناجمة عن الحوادث الشخصية وطوارىء العمل
والسرقة وخيانة الامانة وضمان السيارات والمسؤولية المدنية وكل الحوادث التي جرى العرف و القوانين الخاصة على التأمين
ضدها. 

المادة 923- الاحكام الخاصة بعقود التأمين المختلفة والتي لم ترد في هذا القانون تنظمها القوانين الخاصة.

المادة 924- يقع باطلا كل ما يرد في وثيقة التأمين من الشروط التالية:-
1- الشرط الذي يقضي بسقوط الحق في التأمين بسبب مخالفة القوانين الا اذا انطوت المخالفة على جناية او جنحة قصدية.
2- الشرط الذي يقضي بسقوط حق المؤمن له بسبب تأخره في اعلان الحادث المؤمن منه الى الجهات المطلوب اخبارها او في تقديم
المستندات اذا تبين ان التأخير كان لعذر مقبول.
3- كل شرط مطبوع لم يبرز بشكل ظاهر اذا كان متعلقاً بحالة من الاحوال التي تؤدي الى بطلان العقد او سقوط حق المؤمن
له.
4- شرط التحكيم اذا لم يرد في اتفاق خاص منفصل عن الشروط العامة المطبوعة في وثيقة التأمين.
5- كل شرط تعسفي يتبين انه لم يكن لمخالفته اثر في وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه.

المادة 925-1- يجوز الاتفاق على اعفاء المؤمن من الضمان اذا اقر المستفيد بمسؤوليته او دفع ضماناً للمتضرر دون رضاء
المؤمن.
2- ولا يجوز التمسك بهذا الاتفاق اذا كان اقرار المستفيد قاصراً على واقعة مادية او اذا ثبت ان دفع الضمان كان في
صالح المؤمن.
المادة 926- يجوز للمؤمن ان يحل محل المؤمن له بما دفعه من ضمان عن ضرر في الدعاوي التي تكون للمؤمن له قبل من تسبب
في الضرر الذي نجمت عنه مسؤولية المؤمن ما لم يكن من احدث الضرر غير المتعمد من اصول وفروع المؤمن له او من ازواجه
واصهاره او ممن يكونون له في معيشة واحدة او شخصاَ يكون المؤمن له مسؤولا عن افعاله.
2- آثار العقد:
أ- التزامات المؤمن له:
المادة 927- يلتزم المؤمن له:
1- بأن يدفع المبالغ المتفق عليها في الاجل المحدد في العقد.
2- وان يقرر وقت ابرام العقد كل المعلومات التي يهم المؤمن معرفتها لتقدير المخاطر التي يأخذها على عاتقه.
3- وان يخطر المؤمن بما يطرأ اثناء مدة العقد من امور تؤدي الى زيادة هذه المخاطر.
المادة 928-1- اذا كتم المؤمن له بسوء نية امراً او قدم بياناً غير صحيح بصورة تقلل من اهمية الخطر المؤمن منه او تؤدي
الى تغيير في موضوعه او اذا اخل عن غش بالوفاء بما تعهد به كان للمؤمن ان يطلب فسخ العقد مع الحكم له بالاقساط المستحقة
قبل هذا الطلب.
2- واذا انتفى الغش او سوء النية فانه يجب على المؤمن عند طلبه الفسخ ان يرد للمؤمن له الاقساط التي دفعها او يرد
منها القدر الذي لم يتحمل في مقابله خطراً ما.

ب- التزامات المؤمن:
المادة 929- على المؤمن أداء الضمان او المبلغ المستحق الى المؤمن له او المستفيد على الوجه المتفق عليه عند تحقق
الخطر او حلول الاجل المحدد في العقد.
المادة 930- لا ينتج التزام المؤمن اثره في التأمين من المسؤولية المدنية الا اذا قام المتضرر بمطالبة المستفيد بعد
وقوع الحادث الذي نجمت عنه هذه المسؤولية.

المادة 931- لا يجوز للمؤمن ان يدفع لغير المتضرر مبلغ التأمين المتفق عليه كله او بعضه ما دام المتضرر لم يعوض عن
الضرر الذي أصابه.

المادة 932- 1- لا تسمع الدعاوي الناشئة عن عقد التأمين بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على حدوث الواقعة التي تولدت عنها او
على علم ذي المصلحة بوقوعها.
2- ولا يبدأ سريان هذا الميعاد في حالة اخفاء المؤمن له البيانات المتعلقة بالخطر المؤمن منه او تقديمه بيانات غير
صحيحة الا من تاريخ علم المؤمن بذلك.

أحكام خاصة ببعض انواع التأمين 
1- التأمين من الحريق:
المادة 933- يكون المؤمن مسؤولا في التأمين ضد الحريق:-
1- عن الاضرار الناشئة عن الحريق ولو كانت ناجمة عن الزلازل والصواعق والزوابع والرياح والاعاصير والانفجارات المنزلية
والاضطرابات التي يحدثها سقوط الطائرات والسفن الجوية الاخرى او عن كل ما يعتبر عرفاً داخلا في شمول هذا النوع من
التأمين.
2- عن الاضرار التي تكون نتيجة حتمية للحريق.
3- عن الاضرار التي تلحق بالاشياء المؤمن عليها بسبب الوسائل المتخذة للانقاذ او لمنع امتداد الحريق.
4- عن ضياع الاشياء المؤمن عليها واختفائها اثناء الحريق ما لم يثبت ان ذلك كان نتيجة سرقة.
المادة 934-1- يكون المؤمن مسؤولا عن اضرار الحريق الذي يحدث بسبب خطأ المؤمن له أو المستفيد.
2- ولا يكون المؤمن مسؤولا عن الاضرار التي يحدثها المؤمن له او المستفيد عمداً او غشاً ولو اتفق على غير ذلك.
المادة 935- يكون المؤمن مسؤولا عن اضرار الحريق الذي تسبب فيه تابعو المؤمن له اياً ما كان نوع خطئهم.

المادة 936- يكون المؤمن مسؤولا عن الاضرار الناجمة عن الحريق ولو نشأ هذا الحريق عن عيب في الشيء المؤمن عليه.
المادة 937- 1- يجب على من يؤمن على شيء او مصلحة لدى اكثر من مؤمن ان يخطر كلا منهم بالتأمينات الاخرى وقيمة كل منها
واسماء غيره من المؤمنين.
2- ويجب الا تتجاوز قيمة التأمين - اذا تعدد المؤمنون - قيمة الشيء او المصلحة المؤمن عليها.
المادة 938- اذا تم التأمين على شيء او مصلحة لدى اكثر من مؤمن بمبالغ تزيد في مجموعها على قيمة الشيء او المصلحة المؤمن
عليها كان كل مؤمن ملزماً بدفع جزء يعادل النسبة بين المبلغ المؤمن عليه وقيمة التأمينات مجتمعة دون ان يجاوز مجموع
ما يدفع للمؤمن له قيمة ما أصابه من الحريق.
المادة 939- التأمين من الحريق الذي يعقد على منقولات المؤمن له جملة وتكون موجودة وقت الحريق في الاماكن التي يشغلها
يمتد اثره الى الاشياء المملوكة لاعضاء اسرته والاشخاص الملحقين بخدمته اذا كانوا معه في معيشة واحدة.

المادة 940-1- اذا كان الشيء المؤمن عليه مثلا برهن او تأمين او غير ذلك من التوثيقات العينية انتقلت هذه الحقوق الى
الضمان المستحق للمؤمن له بمقتضى عقد التأمين.
2- فاذا سجلت هذه الحقوق او ابلغت الى المؤمن ولو بكتاب مضمون فلا يجوز له ان يدفع ما في ذمته للمؤمن له الا برضاء
اولئك الدائنين.
2- التأمين على الحياة:
المادة 941- يلتزم المؤمن في التأمين على الحياة بأن يدفع الى المؤمن له او الى المستفيد المبالغ المتفق عليها عند
وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه أو حلول الاجل المنصوص عليه في العقد دون حاجة لاثبات ما لحق المؤمن له او المستفيد من ضرر.

المادة 942- يشترط لنفاذ عقد التأمين على حياة الغير موافقته خطيا قبل ابرام العقد - فاذا لم تتوافر فيه الاهلية فلا
ينفذ عقده الا بموافقة من يمثله قانوناً. 

المادة 943-1- لا يلتزم المؤمن بدفع مبلغ التأمين اذا انتحر المؤمن له وعليه ان يرد الى من يؤول اليه الحق بمقتضى العقد
مبلغاً يساوي قيمة احتياطي التأمين.
2- فاذا كان الانتحار عن غير اختيار او ادراك او عن اي سبب يؤدي الى فقدان الارادة فان المؤمن يلتزم بدفع كامل التأمين
المتفق عليه. وعلى المستفيد ان يثبت ان المؤمن على حياته كان فاقد الارادة وقت انتحاره.

المادة 944-1- يبرأ المؤمن من التزاماته اذا تم التأمين لصالح شخص اخر وتسبب المؤمن له في وفاته او وقعت الوفاة بتحريض
منه.
2- فاذا كان التأمين لصالح شخص غير المؤمن له وتسبب هذا الشخص في وفاة المؤمن له او وقعت الوفاة بتحريض منه فانه يحرم
من مبلغ التأمين ، واذا كان ما وقع مجرد شروع في احداث الوفاة كان للمؤمن له الحق في ان يستبدل بالمستفيد شخصا اخر.
المادة 945-1- للمؤمن له ان يشترط دفع مبلغ التأمين الى اشخاص معينين في العقد او الى من يعينهم فيما بعد.
2- واذا كان التأمين لمصلحة زوج المؤمن له او اولاده او فروعه او ورثته فان مبلغ التأمين يستحق لمن تثبت له هذه الصفة
عند وفاة المؤمن له واذا كان الورثة هم المستفيدين فان مبلغ التامين يقسم بينهم طبقاً للأنصبة الشرعية في الميراث.


المادة 946- للمؤمن له الذي التزم بدفع اقساط دورية ان ينهي العقد في أي وقت بشرط اعلام المؤمن خطيا برغبته وتبرأ ذمته
من الاقساط اللاحقة.

المادة 947- 1- لا يترتب على البيانات الخاطئة ولا على الغلط في سن من تم التأمين على حياته بطلان التأمين الا اذا
كانت السن الحقيقة للمؤمن عليه تزيد على الحد المعين في لوائح التامين.
2- واذا ترتب على البيانات الخاطئة او الغلط ان يقل القسط عما يجب اداؤه فانه يجب تخفيض التأمين بما يساوي النسبة
بين القسط المتفق عليه والقسط الواجب اداؤه على اساس السن الحقيقية.
3- واذا كان القسط المتفق عليه اكبر مما يجب دفعه على أساس السن الحقيقية للمؤمن على حياته فانه يجب على المؤمن ان
يرد الزيادة التي دفعت له وان يخفض الاقساط التالية الى الحد الذي يتناسب مع السن الحقيقية.

المادة 948- اذا دفع المؤمن- في التأمين على الحياة - مبلغ التـأمين فليس له حق الحلول محل المؤمن له أو المستفيد في
حقوقه قبل المتسبب في الحادث المؤمن منه او المسؤول عنه.

المادة 949- لا تدخل المبالغ المتفق على دفعها عند وفاة المؤمن له في تركته وليس لدائنيه حق فيها ولكن لهم حق استرداد
ما دفعه اذا كان باهظا بالنسبة لحالة المؤمن له المالية.

الباب الخامس 
عقود التوثيقات الشخصية 
الفصل الاول 
الكفالة 
1- اركان الكفالة:
المادة 950- الكفالة ضم ذمة الى ذمة في المطالبة بتنفيذ التزام.

المادة 951- يكفي في انعقاد الكفالة ونفاذها ايجاب الكفيل ما لم يردها المكفول له.

المادة 952- يشترط في انعقاد الكفالة ان يكون الكفيل اهلا للتبرع.
المادة 953- يصح ان تكون الكفالة منجزة او مقيدة بشرط صحيح او معلقة على شرط ملائم او مضافة الى زمن مستقبل او مؤقتة.
المادة 954- يشترط لصحة الكفالة ان يكون المكفول به مضمونا على الاصيل دينا او عينا او نفسا معلومة وان يكون مقدور
التسليم من الكفيل.

المادة 955- تصح الكفالة بنفقة الزوجة والاقارب ولو قبل القضاء بها او التراضي عليها.

المادة 956- لا تصح كفالة الوكيل بالثمن عن المشتري فيما باعه له ولا كفالة الوصي فيما باعه من مال الصغير ولا كفالة
المتولي فيما باعه من مال الوقف.

المادة 957- 1- لا تصح كفالة المريض مرض الموت اذا كان مدينا بدين محيط بماله.
2- وتصح كفالته اذا لم يكن مدينا وتطبق عليها احكام الوصية.

المادة 958- الكفالة بشرط براءة الاصيل حوالة والحوالة بشرط عدم براءة المحيل كفالة.
المادة 959- للكفيل في الكفالة المعلقة او المضافة ان يرجع عن كفالته قبل ترتب الدين.

المادة 960- تشمل الكفالة ملحقات الدين ومصروفات المطالبة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

الكفالة بالنفس 
المادة 961- 1- الكفالة بالنفس تلزم الكفيل باحضار المكفول في الوقت المعين عند طلب المكفول له فان لم يفعل جاز للمحكمة
ان تقضي عليه بغرامة تهديدية ولها ان تعفيه منها إذا اثبت عجزه عن احضاره.
2- واذا تعهد كفيل النفس باداء مبلغ معين على سبيل الشرط الجزائي في حال عدم احضار المكفول لزمه اداء ذلك المبلغ وللمحكمة
ان تعفيه منه كله او بعضه اذا تبين لها ما يبرر ذلك.

المادة 962- اذا تعهد الكفيل باداء الدين عند عدم تسليم المكفول لزمه اداؤه اذا لم يقم بتسليمه.

المادة 963- 1- يبرأ الكفيل بالنفس اذا سلم المدين الى المكفول له او ادى محل الكفالة.
2-كما يبرأ بموت المكفول ولا يبرأ بموت الدائن المكفول له ولورثته الحق في مطالبة الكفيل بتسليم المكفول في الوقت المحدد.

الكفالة بالدرك 
المادة 964- الكفالة بالدرك هي كفالة باداء ثمن المبيع اذا استحق.

المادة 965- لا يطالب كفيل البائع بالدرك الا اذا قضي استحقاق المبيع ثم بالزام البائع برد الثمن.

2- آثار الكفالة:
أ- بين الكفيل والدائن:
المادة 966- 1- على الكفيل ان يفي بالتزامه عند حلول الاجل.
2- فاذا كان التزامه معلقا على شرط فانه يتعين عند تحقق الشرط تحقق القيد والوصف معا.

المادة 967- 1- للدائن مطالبة الاصيل او الكفيل او مطالبتهما معا.
2- وان كان للكفيل كفيل فللدائن مطالبة من شاء منهما.
3- على ان مطالبته لاحدهم لا تسقط حقه في مطالبة الباقين.

المادة 968- يجوز ان تكون الكفالة مقيدة باداء الدين من مال المدين المودع تحت يد الكفيل وذلك بشرط موافقة المدين.

المادة 969- اذا وقعت الكفالة مطلقة فان التزام الكفيل يتبع التزام الاصيل معجلا كان او مؤجلا.

المادة 970- اذا كفل أحدهم بالدين المعجل كفالة مؤجلة تأجيل الدين على الكفيل والاصيل معا الا اذا اضاف الكفيل الاجل
الى نفسه او اشترط الدائن الاجل للكفيل فان الدين لا يتأجل على الاصيل.

المادة 971- اذا كان الدين مؤثقاً بتأمين عيني قبل الكفالة ولم يكن الكفيل متضامنا فلا يجوز التنفيذ على اموال الكفيل قبل التنفيذ على الاموال الموثقة للدين.

المادة 972- لا يجوز للدائن ان يرجع على كفيل الكفيل قبل رجوعه على الكفيل ما لم يكن متضامنا معه.

المادة 973- اذا مات الكفيل او المدين قبل حلول الدين المؤجل استحق الدين في تركة من مات.

المادة 974- اذا تعدد الكفلاء لدين واحد جازت مطالبة كل منهم بكل الدين الا اذا كفلوا جميعا بعقد واحد ولم يشترط فيه
تضامنهم فلا يطالب احد منهم الا بقدر حصته.

المادة 975- اذا كان الكفلاء متضامنين فيما بينهم ووفى احدهم الدين عند حلوله كان له ان يرجع على كل الباقين بحصته
في الدين وبنصيبه في حصة المعسر منهم.
المادة 976- تستلزم الكفالة بنص القانون او بقضاء المحكمة عند اطلاقها تضامن الكفلاء.

المادة 977- اذا استوفى الدائن في مقابل دينه شيئا اخر برئت ذمة الاصيل والكفيل الا اذا استحق ذلك الشيء.

المادة 978- على الدائن اذا افلس مدينه ان يتقدم في التفليسة بدينه والا سقط حقه في الرجوع على الكفيل بقدر ما ترتب
على تراخيه من ضرر.

المادة 979-1- ليس للكفيل ان يرجع على الاصيل بشيء مما يؤديه عنه الا اذا كانت الكفالة بطلبه او موافقته وقام الكفيل
بادائها.
2- وليس له ان يرجع بما عجل اداءه من الدين المؤجل الا بعد حلول الاجل.

المادة 980- 1- على الدائن ان يسلم الكفيل عند وفائه الدين جميع المستندات اللازمة لاستعماله حقه في الرجوع على المدين.
2- فاذا كان الدين موثقا بتوثيق عيني اخر فانه يجب على الدائن التخلي عنه للكفيل ان كان منقولا ، او نقل حقوقه له
ان كان عقارا على ان يتحمل الكفيل نفقات هذا النقل ويرجع بها على المدين.

المادة 981- اذا استحق الدين، ولم يطالب الدائن المدين به فيجوز للكفيل ان ينذر الدائن باتخاذ الاجراءات ضد المدين،
واذا لم يقم بذلك خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ الانذار ولم يقدم المدين للكفيل ضمانا كافيا خرج الكفيل من الكفالة.

ب- بين الكفيل والمدين:
المادة 982- اذا ادى الكفيل عوضا عن الدين شيئا اخر فانه يرجع على المدين بما كفله لا بما اداه. أما اذا صالح الدائن
على مقدار من الدين فانه يرجع بما اداه صلحا لا بجميع الدين.
المادة 983- 1- اذا ادى الاصيل الدين قبل اداء الكفيل او علم باي سبب يمنع الدائن من المطالبة وجب عليه اخبار الكفيل
فان لم يفعل وادى الكفيل الدين كان له الخيار في الرجوع على الاصيل او الدائن.
2- واذا اقيمت الدعوى على الكفيل وجب عليه ادخال الاصيل فيها فان لم يفعل جاز للاصيل ان يتمسك قبله بكل ما كان يستطيع
ان يدفع به دعوى الدائن.


المادة 984- للكفيل بالمال او النفس ان يطلب من المحكمة منع المكفول من السفر خارج البلاد اذا كانت الكفالة بامره وقامت
دلائل يخشى معها الحاق الضرر بالكفيل.

المادة 985- للكفيل ان يرجع على المدين بما يؤديه من نفقات لتنفيذ مقتضى الكفالة.

المادة986- اذا كان المدينون متضامنين فلمن كفلهم بطلبهم جميعا ان يرجع على اي منهم بكل ما وفاه من الدين.

3- انتهاء الكفالة:
المادة 987- تنتهي الكفالة باداء الدين او تسليم المكفول به وبابراء الدائن للمدين او كفيله من الدين.
المادة 988- الكفيل بثمن المبيع يبرأ من الكفالة اذا انفسخ البيع او استحق المبيع او رد بعيب.

المادة 989- اذا صالح الكفيل او المدين الدائن على قدر من الدين برئت ذمتهما من الباقي فاذا اشترطت براءة الكفيل وحده فالدائن بالخيار ان شاء اخذ القدر المصالح عليه من الكفيل والباقي من الاصيل وان شاء ترك الكفيل وطالب الاصيل بكل الدين.

المادة 990- اذا مات الدائن وانحصر ارثه في المدين برىء الكفيل من الكفالة فان كان له وارث اخر برىء الكفيل من حصة
المدين فقط.
المادة 991- لا يطالب الكفيل في الكفالة المؤقتة الا عن الالتزامات المترتب في مدة الكفالة.
المادة 992-1- اذا احال الكفيل او الاصيل الدائن بالدين المكفول به او بجزء منه على اخر حوالة مقبولة من المحال له
والمحال عليه برىء الاصيل والكفيل في حدود هذه الحوالة.
2- واذا اشترط في الحوالة براءة الكفيل فقط برىء وحده دون الاصيل.
الفصل الثاني
الحوالة 
1- انشاء الحوالة:
المادة 993- الحوالة نقل الدين والمطالبة من ذمة المحيل الى ذمة المحال عليه.

المادة 994- الحوالة عقد لازم الا اذا شرط احد اطرافه لنفسه خيار الرجوع.

المادة 995- 1- تكون الحوالة مقيدة او مطلقة.
2- فالحوالة المقيدة هي التي تقيد بادائها من الدين الذي للمحيل في ذمة المحال عليه او من العين التي في يده امانة
او مضمونة.
3- والحوالة المطلقة هي التي لم تقيد بشيء من ذلك ولو كان موجودا.

المادة 996- 1- يشترط لصحة الحوالة رضا المحيل والمحال عليه والمحال له.
2- وتنعقد الحوالة التي تتم بين المحيل والمحال عليه موقوفة على قبول المحال له.

المادة 997- يشترط لصحة الحوالة ان يكون المحيل مديناً للمحال له ولا يشترط ان يكون المحال عليه مدينا للمحيل فاذا
رضي بالحوالة لزمه الدين للمحال له.

المادة 998- تصح احالة المستحق في الوقف غريمه حوالة مقيدة باستحقاقه على متولي الوقف، اذا كانت غلة الوقف متحصلة في
يده وقبل الحوالة ، ولا تصح الحوالة بالاستحقاق اذا لم تكن الغلة متحصلة في يد المتولي.
المادة 999- قبول الاب او الوصي الحوالة على الغير جائز ان كان فيه خير للصغير بان يكون المحال عليه أملأ من المحيل
وغير جائز ان كان مقارباً او مساوياً له في اليسار.

المادة 1000- يشترط لانعقاد الحوالة فضلا عن الشروط العامة.
1- ان تكون منجزة غير معلقة الا على شرط ملائم او متعارف ولا مضافاً فيها العقد الى المستقبل.
2- الا يكون الاداء فيها مؤجلا الى اجل مجهول.
3- الا تكون مؤقتة بموعد.
4- ان يكون المال المحال به ديناً معلوماً يصح الاعتياض عنه.
5- ان يكون المال المحال به على المحال عليه في الحوالة المقيدة ديناً او عيناً لا يصح الاعتياض عنه وان يكون كلا
المالين متساويين جنساً وقدراً وصفة.
6- ان تكون ارفاقاً محضاً فلا يكون فيها جعل لاحد اطرافها بصورة مشروطة او ملحوظة ولا تتأثر الحوالة بالجعل الملحق
بعد عقدها ولا يستحق.

المادة 1001- 1- تبطل الحوالة اذا انتفى احد شرائط انعقادها ويعود الدين على المحيل.
2- فاذا كان المحال عليه قد دفع الى المحال له قبل تبين البطلان فانه يكون مخيراً بين الرجوع على المحيل او على المحال
له.

2- آثار الحوالة 
أ- فيما بين المحال له والمحال عليه:
المادة 1002- يثبت للمحال له حق مطالبة المحال عليه ويبرأ المحيل من الدين ومن المطالبة معاً اذا انعقدت الحوالة صحيحة.

المادة 1003- ينتقل الدين على المحال عليه بصفته التي على المحيل فان كان حالا تكون الحوالة به حالة وان كان مؤجلا
تكون مؤجله.
المادة 1004- 1- تبقى للدين المحال به ضماناته بالرغم من تغيير شخص المدين.
2- ومع ذلك لا يبقى الكفيل عينياً كان او شخصياً ، ملتزماً قبل الدائن الا اذا رضي بالحوالة.
المادة 1005- للمحال عليه ان يتمسك قبل المحال له بكافة الدفوع المتعلقة بالدين والتي كانت له في مواجهة المحيل وله
ان يتمسك بكافة الدفوع التي للمحيل قبل المحال له.


ب- فيما بين المحيل والمحال عليه:
المادة 1006- للمحيل حق مطالبة المحال عليه بما له في ذمته من دين او عين اذا لم تقيد الحوالة بأيهما وليس للمحال
عليه حق حبسهما حتى يؤدي الى المحال له.
المادة 1007- يسقط حق المحيل في مطالبة المحال عليه بما له عنده من دين او عين اذا كانت الحوالة مقيدة بايهما واستوفت
شرائطها ولا يبرأ المحال عليه تجاه المحال له اذا ادى أيهما للمحيل.
المادة 1008- لا يجوز للمحال عليه في الحوالة الصحيحة بنوعيها ان يمتنع عن الوفاء الى المحال له ولو استوفى المحيل
من المحال عليه دينا او استرد العين التي كانت عنده.
المادة 1009- اذا تمت الحوالة المطلقة برضا المحيل فان كان له دين عند المحال عليه جرت المقاصة بدينه بعد الاداء 
وأن لم يكن له دين عنده يرجع المحال عليه بعد الاداء.
ج- فيما بين المحال له والمحيل:
المادة 1010- على المحيل ان يسلم الى المحال له سند الحق المحال به وكل ما يلزم من بيانات او وسائل لتمكينه من حقه.

المادة 1011- اذا ضمن المحيل للمحال له يسار المحال عليه فلا ينصرف هذا الضمان الا الى يساره وقت الحوالة ما لم يتفق
على غير ذلك. 

المادة 1012- 1- اذا مات المحيل قبل استيفاء دين الحوالة المقيدة اختص المحال له بالمال الذي بذمة المحال عليه او بيده
في اثناء حياة المحيل.
2- ويبقى اجل الدين في الحوالة بنوعيها اذا مات المحيل ويحل بموت المحال عليه.
المادة 1013-1- تبطل الحوالة المقيدة اذا سقط الدين او استحقت العين بأمر سابق عليها ويرجع المحال له بحقه على المحيل.
2- ولا تبطل الحوالة المقيدة اذا سقط الدين او استحقت العين بأمر عارض بعدها وللمحال عليه الرجوع بعدالاداء على المحيل
بما اداه.

المادة 1014- للمحال له ان يرجع على المحيل في الاحوال التالية:-
1- اذا فسخت الحوالة باتفاق اطرافها.
2- اذا جحد المحال عليه الحوالة ولم تكن ثمة بينة بها وحلف على نفيها.
3- اذا مات المحال عليه مفلساً قبل اداء الدين.
4- اذا حكمت المحكمة بافلاسه قبل الاداء.
5- اذا بطلت الحوالة المقيدة بسقوط الدين او هلاك العين او استحقاقها وكانت غير مضمونة.

د- فيما بين المحال له والغير:
المادة 1015- 1- اذا تعددت الحوالة بحق واحد فضلت الحوالة التي تصبح قبل غيرها نافذة في حق الغير.
2- ولا تكون الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير الا باعلانها رسمياً للمحال عليه او قبوله لها بوثيقة ثابتة التاريخ.

المادة 1016- 1- اذا وقع تحت يد المحال عليه حجز قبل ان تصبح الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير كانت الحوالة بالنسبة الى الحاجز
بمثابة حجز آخر.
2- وفي هذه الحالة اذا وقع حجز بعد ان اصبحت الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير فان الدين يقسم بين الحاجز المتقدم والمحال
له والحاجز المتأخر قسمة غرماء ، على ان يؤخذ من حصة الحاجز المتأخر ما يستكمل به المحال له قيمة الحوالة.

3- انتهاء الحوالة:
المادة 1017- تنتهي الحوالة ايضاً باداء محلها الى المحال له اداء حقيقياً او حكمياً. 

الكثاب الثالث
الباب الاول
حق الملكية
الفصل الاول - حق الملكية بوجه عام
الفصل الثاني - أسباب كسب الملكية
الباب الثاني
الحقوق المتفرغة عن حق الملكية
الفصل الاول - حق التصرف
الفصل الثاني - حق الانتفاع
الفصل الثالث - الحقو المترتبة على العقارات الموقوفة
الفصل الرابع - الحقوق المجردة
الكتاب الثالث 
الباب الاول 
حق الملكية 
الفصل الاول
حق الملكية بوجه عام 
الفرع الاول 
مدى الحق ووسائل حمايته 
المادة 1018-1- حق الملكية هو سلطة المالك في ان يتصرف في ملكه تصرفا مطلقا عينا ومنفعة واستغلالا.
2- ولمالك الشيء وحده ان ينتفع بالعين المملوكة وبغلتها وثمارها ونتاجها ويتصرف في عينها بجميع التصرفات الجائزة شرعا.


المادة 1019-1- مالك الشيء يملك كل ما يعد من عناصره الجوهرية بحيث لا يمكن فصله عنه دون ان يهلك او يتلف او يتغير.
2- وكل من ملك ارضا ملك ما فوقها وما تحتها الى الحد المفيد في التمتع بها علوا وعمقا الا اذا نص القانون او قضى الاتفاق
بغير ذلك.

المادة 1020-1- لا ينزع ملك احد بلا سبب شرعي.
2- ولا يستملك ملك احد الا للمنفعة العامة وفي مقابل تعويض عادل حسبما يعين في القانون.

الفرع الثاني 
قيود الملكية 
المادة 1021- للمالك ان يتصرف في ملكه كيف شاء ما لم يكن تصرفه مضرا بالغير ضررا فاحشا او مخالفا للقوانين المتعلقة
بالمصلحة العامة او المصلحة الخاصة.

المادة 1022- العقار الاميري لا يصح للمتصرف فيه وقفة ولا الوصية به ما لم تكن الحكومة قد ملكته اياه تمليكا صحيحا
بعد توفر المسوغات الشرعية.

المادة 1023- اذا تعلق حق الغير بالملك فليس للمالك ان يتصرف فيه تصرفا ضارا الا باذن صاحب الحق.

المادة 1024- الضرر الفاحش هو ما يكون سببا لوهن البناء او هدمه او يمنع الحوائج الاصلية اي المنافع المقصودة من البناء.

المادة 1025- حجب الضوء عن الجار يعد ضررا فاحشا فلا يسوغ لاحد ان يحدث بناء يسد به نوافذ بيت جاره سدا يمنع الضوء عنه والا جاز للجار ان يطلب رفع البناء دفعا للضرر.

المادة 1026- اذا كان لاحد ملك يتصرف فيه تصرفا مشروعا فاحدث غيره بجواره بناء تضرر من الوضع القديم فليس للمحدث ان
يدعي التضرر من ذلك و عليه ان يدفع الضرر عن نفسه.

المادة 1027-1- على المالك الا يغلو في استعمال حقه الى حد يضر بملك الجار.
2- وليس للجار ان يرجع على جاره في مضار الجوار المألوفة التي لا يمكن تجنبها وانما له ان يطلب ازالة هذه المضار اذا
تجاوزت الحد المألوف على ان يراعى في ذلك العرف وطبيعة العقارات وموقع كل منهما بالنسبة الى الاخر والغرض الذي خصصت
له ولا يحول الترخيص الصادر من الجهات المختصة دون استعمال هذا الحق.

المادة 1028- ليس للمالك ان يشترط في تصرفه عقدا كان او وصية شروطا تقيد حقوق المتصرف اليه الا اذا كانت هذه الشروط
مشروعة وقصد بها حماية مصلحة مشروعة للمتصرف او المتصرف اليه او الغير لمدة محدودة.

المادة 1029- يقع باطلا كل شرط يمنع المتصرف اليه من التصرف ما لم تتوفر فيه احكام المادة السابقة.

الفرع الثالث 
الملكية الشائعة 
المادة 1030- مع مراعاة احكام الحصص الارثية لكل وارث ، اذا تملك اثنان او اكثر شيئا بسبب من اسباب التملك 
دون ان تفرز حصة كل منهم فيه فهم شركاء على الشيوع وتحسب حصص كل منهم متساوية اذا لم يقم الدليل على غير ذلك.

المادة 1031- 1- لكل واحد من الشركاء في الملك ان يتصرف في حصته كيف شاء دون اذن من باقي شركائه بشرط الا يلحق ضررا
بحقوق سائر الشركاء.
2- واذا كان التصرف منصبا على: جزء مفرز من المال الشائع ولم يقع هذا الجزء عند القسمة في نصيب المتصرف انتقل حق المتصرف
اليه من وقت التصرف الى الجزء الذي آل الى المتصرف بطريق القسمة واذا كان المتصرف اليه يجهل ان المتصرف لا يملك العين
المتصرف فيها مفرزة حين العقد، فله الحق في ابطال التصرف ايضا.
المادة 1032- للشريك على الشيوع بيع حصته بلا اذن الشريك الاخر الا في صورة الخلط والاختلاط فانه لا يجوز البيع بغير
اذن شريكه وليس له ان يتصرف في حصته تصرفا مضرا بدون اذن شريكه.
المادة 1033- 1- تكون ادارة المال الشائع من حق الشركاء مجتمعين ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
2- فاذا تولى احد الشركاء الادارة دون اعتراض من الباقين عد وكيلا عنهم.

المادة 1034- 1- يكون رأي اغلبية الشركاء في ادارة المال ملزما للجميع وتعتبر الاغلبية بقيمة الانصبة.
2- فان لم يتفق الشركاء جاز لهم ان يختاروا مديراً وان يضعوا لادارة المال والانتفاع به نظاما يسري على الشركاء جميعا وعلى خلفائهم سواء أكان الخلف عاما أم خاصا او ان يطلب احدهم من المحكمة ان تتخذ ما يلزم لحفظ المال وان تعين مديرا للمال الشائع.

المادة 1035-1- للشركاء الذين يملكون على الاقل ثلاثة ارباع المال الشائع ان يقرروا في سبيل تحسين الانتفاع بهذا المال
من التغييرات الاساسية والتعديل في الغرض الذي اعد له. ما يخرج عن حدود الادارة المعتادة على ان يبلغوا قراراتهم الى
باقي الشركاء باعذار رسمي ولمن خالف من هؤلاء حق الرجوع الى المحكمة خلال شهرين من تاريخ التبليغ.
2- وللمحكمة عند الرجوع اليها اذا وافقت على قرار تلك الاغلبية ان تقرر مع هذا ما تراه مناسبا من التدابير ولها بوجه
خاص ان تقرر اعطاء المخالف من الشركاء كفالة تضمن الوفاء بما قد يستحق من التعويضات.
المادة 1036- لكل شريك في الشيوع الحق في ان يتخذ من الوسائل ما يحفظ المال المشترك ولو كان ذلك بغير موافقة باقي الشركاء.

المادة 1037- نفقات ادارة المال الشائع وحفظه والضرائب المفروضة عليه وسائر التكاليف الناتجة عن الشيوع او المقررة
على المال يتحملها جميع الشركاء كل بقدر حصته.

الفرع الرابع 
انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة 
المادة 1038-القسمة افراز وتعيين الحصة الشائعة وقد تتم بالتراضي او بحكم القاضي.
المادة 1039- يجب ان يكون المقسوم عينا قابلة للقسمة مملوكة للشركاء عند اجرائها.
المادة 1040- مع مراعاة احكام القوانين الاخرى ، يجوز لمن يريد الخروج من الشيوع ولم يتفق مع باقي شركائه على ذلك ان
يطلق القسمة القضائية.

المادة 1041-1- اذا كان احد الشركاء غائبا او فاقدا الاهلية او ناقصها فلا تصح القسمة الرضائية حينئذ.
2- في القسمة القضائية يمثل الغائب او فاقد الاهلية او ناقصها الولي او الوصي.

المادة 1042- 1- يشترط لصحة القسمة قضاء ان تتم بطلب من احد اصحاب الحصص المشتركة.
2- وتتم قسمة القضاء ولو امتنع احد الشركاء او تغيب.

المادة 1043- يجب ان يكون المال المشترك قابلا للقسمة بحيث لا تفوت المنفعة المقصودة منه بالقسمة.

المادة 1044- اذا تعذرت القسمة عينيا او كان من شأنها احداث ضرر او نقص كبير في قيمة العين المراد قسمتها جاز لاي من
الشريكين بيع حصته للاخر او ان يطلب من المحكمة بيعها بالطريق المبينة في القانون.
المادة 1045-1- لدائني كل شريك الاعتراض على القسمة - رضائية كانت او قضائية وذلك بانذار يبلغ الى جميع الشركاء اذا
كانت رضائية او بالتدخل امام المحكمة اذا كانت قضائية.
2- ولا تنفذ القسمة في حق الدائنين اذا لم يدخلهم الشركاء في جميع الاجراءات.
3- فاذا تمت القسمة فليس للدائن الذي لم يتدخل ان يطعن عليها الا في حالة الغش.

المادة 1046- اذا ظهر دين على الميت بعد تقسيم التركة تفسخ القسمة الا اذا ادى الورثة الدين او أبرأهم الدائنون منه
او ترك الميت مالا اخر غير المقسوم وسدد منه الدين.
المادة 1047- يعتبر المتقاسم مالكا على وجه الاستقلال لنصيبه الذي آل اليه بعد القسمة.

المادة 1048- لا يسوغ الرجوع عن القسمة بعد تمامها الا أنه يجوز لجميع الشركاء فسخ القسمة واقالتها برضائهم واعادة
المقسوم مشتركا بينهم كما كان.

المادة 1049- يجري في القسمة خيار الغبن وخيار الاستحقاق وخيار اجازة قسمة الفضولي كما يجري في تقسيم الاجناس المختلفة
ايضا وفي القيميات المتحدة الجنس ، خيار الشرط ، وخيار الرؤية وخيار العيب ، اما المثليات فيجرى فيها خيار العيب دون
خيار الرؤية والشرط.
المادة 1050-1- يجوز لمن لحقه غبن فاحش في قسمة الرضا ان يطلب من المحكمة فسخ القسمة واعادتها عادلة.
2- وتكون العبرة في تقدير الغبن بقيمة المقسوم وقت القسمة.
المادة 1051- لا تسمع دعوى الفسخ واعادة القسمة اذا لم ترفع خلال سنة من تاريخ القسمة.
المادة 1052- تبطل القسمة اذا استحق المقسوم كله او جزء شائع منه ويتعين حينئذ اعادة القسمة فيما بقي منه.
المادة 1053- قسمة الفضولي موقوفة على اجازة الشركاء في المال المقسوم قولا او فعلا.

1- قسمة المهايأة:
المادة 1054- المهايأة قسمة المنافع وقد تكون زمانية او مكانية ففي الاول يتناوب الشركاء الانتفاع بجميع المال المشترك
مدة تتناسب مع حصة كل منهم وفي الثانية ينتفع كل منهم بجزء معين من العين المشتركة.
المادة 1055-1- يجب تعيين المدة في المهايأة زمانا ولا يلزم في المهايأة مكانا.
2- يتفق الشركاء على مدة المهايأة ، واذا لم يتفقوا فللمحكمة ان تعين المدة التي تراها مناسبة حسب طبيعة النزاع والمال
المشترك. وتجري القرعة لتعيين البدء في المهايأة زمانا وتعيين المحل في المهايأة مكانا.

المادة 1056- تخضع احكام قسمة المهايأة من حيث جواز الاحتجاج بها على الغير ومن حيث اهلية المتقاسمين وحقوقهم والتزاماتهم
وطرق الاثبات لاحكام عقد الايجار اذا لم تتعارض مع طبيعة هذه القسمة.

المادة 1057-1- للشركاء ان يتفقوا اثناء اجراءات القسمة النهائية على ان يقسم المال الشائع مهايأة بينهم حتى تتم القسمة
النهائية.
2- فاذا تعذر اتفاق الشركاء على قسمة المهايأة جاز للمحكمة بناء على طلب احد الشركاء ان تأمر بها ولها الاستعانة بأهل
الخبرة اذا اقتضى الامر ذلك.

المادة 1058-1- اذا طلب القسمة احد اصحاب المال المشترك القابل للقسمة والاخر المهايأة تقبل دعوى القسمة.
2- واذا طلب احدهما المهايأة دون ان يطلب ايهما القسمة وامتنع الاخر يجبر على المهايأة.
3- واذا طلب احد الشريكين المهايأة في العين المشتركة التي لا تقبل القسمة وامتنع الاخير يجبر على المهايأة.

المادة 1059- لا تبطل المهايأة بموت احد اصحاب الحصص او بموتهم جميعا ويحل ورثة من مات محله.
2- الشيوع الاجباري 
المادة 1060- مع مراعاة ما جاء في المادتين 1043 و 1044 من هذا القانون ليس للشركاء في مال شائع ان يطلبوا قسمته اذا
تبين من الغرض الذي خصص له هذا المال انه يجب ان يبقى دائماَ على الشيوع.

الفرع الخامس 
ملكية الاسرة 
المادة 1061- لاعضاء الاسرة الواحدة الذين تجمعهم وحدة العمل او المصلحة أن يتفقوا كتابة على انشاء ملكية الاسرة وتتكون
هذه الملكية اما من تركة ورثوها واتفقوا على جعلها كلها او بعضها ملكا للاسرة واما من اي مال اخر مملوك لهم اتفقوا
على ادخاله في هذه الملكية.

المادة 1062-1- يجوز الاتفاق على انشاء ملكية الاسرة لمدة لا تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة على انه يجوز لكل شريك ان يطلب
من المحكمة الاذن له في اخراج نصيبه من هذه الملكية. قبل انقضاء الاجل المتفق عليه اذا وجد مبرر قوي لذلك.
2- واذا لم يكن للملكية المذكورة اجل محدد كان لكل شريك ان يخرج نصيبه منها بعد ستة اشهر من يوم اعلان الشركاء برغبته
في اخراج نصيبه.
المادة 1063- 1- ليس للشركاء ان يطلبوا القسمة ما دامت ملكية الاسرة قائمة ولا يجوز لاي شريك ان يتصرف في نصيبه لاجنبي
عن الاسرة الا بموافقة الشركاء جميعا.
2- واذا تملك اجنبي عن الاسرة حصة احد الشركاء برضائه او جبرا عليه فلا يكون شريكاً في ملكية الاسرة الا برضائه ورضاء
باقي الشركاء.
المادة 1064-1- لاصحاب اغلبية الحصص في ملكية الاسرة ان يعينوا من بينهم واحدا او اكثر لادارة المال المشترك وللمدير
ان يدخل على ملكية الاسرة من التغيير في الغرض الذي اعد له المال المشترك ما يحسن به طرق الانتفاع بهذا المال ما لم
يكن هناك اتفاق على غير ذلك.
2- ويجوز عزل المدير بالطريقة التي عين بها كما يجوز للمحكمة عزله بناء على طلب اي شريك اذا وجد سبب قوي يبرر هذا
العزل.

المادة 1065- فيما عدا القواعد السابقة تطبق قواعد الملكية الشائعة وقواعد الوكالة واحكام التركة على ملكية الاسرة.

الفرع السادس 
ملكية الطبقات والشقق
المادة 1066- اذا تعدد ملاك طبقات البناية او شققها المختلفة فانهم يعدون شركاء في ملكية الارض وملكية اجزاء البناء المعدة للاستعمال المشترك بين الجميع او اي جزء اخر تسجل بهذا الوصف او تقتضي طبيعة البناء ان يكون مشتركا فيه وتشمل بوجه خاص ما يلي:-
1- الاساسات والجدران الرئيسية.
2- الجدران الفاصلة المشتركة والجدران المعدة للمداخن ولحمل السقف.
3- مجاري التهوية للمنافع.
4- ركائز السقوف والقناطر والمداخل والاقنية والاسطح والسلالم واقفاصها والممرات والدهاليز وقواعد الارضيات والمصاعد وغرف البوابين.
5- اجهزة التدفئة والتبريد وسائر انواع الانابيب والقساطل والمزاريب والمجاري والتركيبات والتمديدات المشتركة كتجهيزات الانارة والمياه وملحقاتها وكل ما يكون تابعا للبناء الا ما كان منها داخل الطبقة او الشقة.
كل ذلك ما لم يوجد في سندات الملك او القانون الخاص ما يخالفه.

المادة 1067- الاجزاء المشتركة من المبنى والمنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة لا تقبل القسمة ويكون نصيب كل مالك فيها
بنسبة نصيبه في الدار وليس لاي مالك ان يتصرف في نصيبه مستقلا عن الجزء الذي يملكه.

المادة 1068- الحوائط المشتركة بين شقتين تكون ملكيتها مشتركة بين اصحاب هاتين الشقتين اذا لم تكن في عداد القسم المشترك.
المادة 1069- لكل مالك ان ينتفع بالاجزاء المشتركة فيما اعدت له على الا يحول ذلك دون استعمال باقي الشركاء لحقوقهم.

المادة 1070-1- على كل مالك ان يشترك في تكاليف حفظ الاجزاء المشتركة وصيانتها وادارتها ويكون نصيبه في التكاليف بنسبة قيمة ما يملك في العقار طبقا لما هو مبين في نظام ادارة البناء وكل مالك يتسبب في زيادة نفقات البناء يكون مسؤولا عنها.
2- ولا يحق لمالك ان يتخلى عن نصيبه في الاجزاء المشتركة للتخلص من الاشتراك في التكاليف.

المادة 1071- لا يجوز لاي مالك احداث تعديل في الاجزاء المشتركة بغير موافقة جميع الملاك حتى عند تجديد البنا ءالا
اذا كان التعديل الذي يقوم به من شأنه ان يعود بالنفع على تلك الاجزاء ودون ان يغير من تخصيصها او يلحق الضرر بالملاك
الاخرين.

المادة 1072- 1- على صاحب السفل ان يقوم بالاعمال والترميمات اللازمة لمنع سقوط العلو.
2- فاذا امتنع عن القيام بهذه الترميمات فللمحكمة بناء على طلب المتضرر ان تأمر باجراء الترميمات اللازمة وللمتضرر
الرجوع على صاحب السفل بما يصيبه من النفقات.

المادة 1073- 1- اذا انهدم البناء وجب على صاحب السفل ان يعيد بناء سفله كما في السابق فاذا امتنع وعمره صاحب العلو
باذنه او اذن المحكمة فله الرجوع بحصة صاحب السفل مما انفق.
2- واذا امتنع صاحب السفل وعمره صاحب العلو بدون اذن المحكمة او اذن صاحب السفل فله ان يرجع على صاحب السفل بنصيبه
من قيمة البناء وقت التعمير.
3- واما اذا عمر صاحب العلو السفل بدون مراجعة صاحب السفل وثبوت امتناعه فيعتبر صاحب العلو متبرعا وليس له الرجوع
بشيء.
4- ويجوز لصاحب العلو في الحالتين الاوليين ان يمنع صاحب السفل من التصرف والانتفاع حتى يوفيه حقه ويجوز له ايضا ان
يؤجره بأذن المحكمة ويستخلص حقه من اجرته.
المادة 1074- لا يجوز لصاحب العلو ان يزيد في ارتفاع البناء بحيث يضر بصاحب السفل.
اتخاذ ملاك الطبقات والشقق 
المادة 1075- 1- حيثما وجدت ملكية مشتركة لعقار مقسم الى طبقات او شقق جاز للملاك ان يكونوا اتحادا فيما بينهم لادارته
وضمان حسن الانتفاع به.
2- ويجوز ان يكون الغرض من تكوين الاتحاد بناء العقارات او مشتراها لتوزيع ملكية اجزائها على اعضائه.
3- يخضع الاتحاد في تأليفه ونظامه وادارته وصلاحيته وما يتعلق به لاحكام القوانين الخاصة بذلك.

الفصل الثاني 
اسباب كسب الملكية 
الفرع الاول 
احراز المباحثات
1- المنقول:
المادة 1076- من احرز منقولا مباحا لا مالك له بنية تملكه ملكه.

المادة 1077- 1- يصبح المنقول بغير مالك اذا تخلى عنه مالكه بقصد التخلي عن ملكيته.
2- وتعتبر الحيوانات غير الاليفة بغير مالك ما دامت طليقة وما روض من الحيوانات والف الرجوع الى مكانه المخصص ثم فقد
هذه العادة صار بغير مالك.

المادة 1078-1- الكنوز والمعادن وغيرها التي يعثر عليها في ارض مملوكة لشخص معين تكون مملوكة له وعليه الخمس للدولة.
2- الكنوز والمعادن التي تكتشف في ارض مملوكة للدولة تكون مملوكة لها كلها.
3- اما ان كانت الارض موقوفة وقفا صحيحا فان ما يكتشف يكون لجهة الوقف.
4- تنظم القوانين الخاصة الامور المتعلقة بما ذكر.

المادة 1079- الحق في صيد البر والبحر واللقطة والاشياء الاثرية تنظمه القوانين الخاصة.

2- العقار:
المادة 1080-1- الاراضي الموات والتي لا مالك لها تكون ملكا للدولة:
2- ولا يجوز تملك هذه الاراضي او وضع اليد عليها بغير اذن من الحكومة وفقا للقوانين.

المادة 1081- 1- من أحيى او عمر ارضا من الاراضي الموات باذن من السلطة المختصة كان مالكا لها.
2- وللسلطة المختصة ان تأذن باحياء الارض على ان ينتفع بها فقط دون تملكها.

المادة 1082- اذا أحيى احد جزءا من ارض اذن له باحيائها وترك باقيها كان مالكها لما احياه دون الباقي الا اذا كان الجزء
المتروك وسط الاراضي التي احياها.

المادة 1083- 1- تحجير الارض الموات لا يعتبر احياء لها.
2- ومن قام بتحجير ارض لا يملكها الا بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات على هذا التحجير وقيامه باحيائها وحصوله على اذن بالتملك
من السلطة المختصة.

المادة 1084- من حفر بئرا تامة في ارض موات باذن من السلطة المختصة فهو ملكه.

الفرع الثاني 
كسب الملكية بالخلفية 
1- الضمان 
المادة 1085- المضمونات تملك بالضمان ملكا مستندا الى وقت سببه، وبشرط ان يكون المحل قابلا لثبوت الملك فيه ابتداء.

2- الميراث 
المادة 1086- 1- يكسب الوارث بطريق الميراث العقارات والمنقولات والحقوق الموجودة في التركة.
2- تعيين الورثة وتحديد انصبتهم في الارث وانتقال التركة يخضع لاحكام الشريعة الاسلامية.
3- حق الانتقال في الاراضي الاميرية وما يتعلق بها ينظمه قانون الانتقال.

3- التركة 
أحكام التركة 
1- تعيين وصي التركة:
المادة 1087- اذا لم يعين المورث وصيا لتركته جاز لاحد اصحاب الشأن ان يطلب من المحكمة تعيين وصي يجمع الورثة على
اختياره من بينهم او من غيرهم فاذا لم يجمع الورثة على اختيار احد تولت المحكمة اختياره بعد سماع اقوالهم.
المادة 1088- اذا عين المورث وصيا للتركة وجب على المحكمة بناء على طلب احد اصحاب الشأن تثبيت هذا التعيين.
المادة- 1089- 1- لمن عين وصيا للتركة ان يتنحى عن مهمته وذلك طبقا لاحكام الوكالة.
2- وللمحكمة بناء على طلب احد ذوي الشأن او النيابة العامة او دون طلب، عزل الوصي وتعيين غيره متى ثبت ما يبرره.
المادة 1090- 1- على المحكمة ان تقيد في سجل خاص الاوامر الصادرة بتعيين اوصياء التركة. او تثبيتهم اذا عينهم المورث
او يعزلهم او تنازلهم.
2- ويكون لهذا القيد اثره بالنسبة لمن يتعامل من الغير مع الورثة بشأن عقارات التركة.
المادة 1091-1- يتسلم وصي التركة اموالها بعد تعيينه ويقوم بتصفيتها برقابة المحكمة وله ان يطلب اجرا لمهمته تقدره
المحكمة.
2- وتتحمل التركة نفقات التصفية ويكون لهذه النفقات امتياز المصروفات القضائية.

المادة 1092- على المحكمة ان تتخذ عند الاقتضاء جميع ما يلزم للمحافظة على التركة ولها ان تأمر بايداع النقود والاوراق
المالية والاشياء ذات القيمة خزينة المحكمة الكائن في دائرتها اموال التركة حتى تتم التصفية.
المادة 1093- على وصي التركة ان يصرف من مال التركة:
1- نفقات تجهيز الميت ونفقات مأتمه.
2- استصدار امر من المحكمة بصرف نفقة كافية الى الوارث المحتاج على ان لا تتجاوز مقدار ما يصيبه من التركة وبحالة
ما اذا كان الدين جزءا منها حتى تنتهي التصفية على ان تحسم النفقة من نصيبه في التركة وتفصل المحكمة في كل نزاع يتعلق
بهذا الخصوص.

المادة 1094- 1- لا يجوز للدائنين من وقت تعيين وصي التركة ان يتخذوا اي اجراء على التركة ولا الاستمرار في اي اجراء
اتخذوه الا في مواجهة وصي التركة.
2- وتقف جميع الاجراءات التي اتخذت ضد المورث حتى تتم تسوية جميع ديون التركة متى طلب احد ذوي الشأن ذلك.

المادة 1095- لا يجوز للوارث قبل ان يتسلم حجة بيان نصيبه في صافي التركة ان يتصرف في مال التركة ولا يجوز له ان يستأدي
ما للتركة من ديون وان يجعل دينا عليه قصاصا بدين عليها.

المادة 1096- 1- على وصي التركة ان يتخذ جميع الاجراءات للمحافظة على اموالها وان يقوم بما يلزم من اعمال الادارة وان
ينوب عن التركة في الدعاوي وان يستوفي مالها من ديون.
2- ويكون وصي التركة مسؤولا مسؤولية الوكيل المأجور حتى اذا لم يكن مأجوراً وللمحكمة ان تطالبه بتقديم حساب عن ادارته
في مواعيد محددة.

المادة 1097- 1- على وصي التركة ان يوجه لدائنيها ومدينيها دعوة بتقديم بيان بما لهم من حقوق وما عليهم من ديون خلال
شهر من تاريخ نشر هذا التكليف.
2- ويجب ان يلصق التكليف على لوحة المحكمة الكائن في دائرتها اخر موطن للمورث والمحكمة التي تقع في دائرتها اعيان
التركة وان ينشر في احدى الصحف اليومية.

المادة 1098-1- على وصي التركة ان يودع المحكمة التي صدر منها قرار تعيينه خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ التعيين بياناً
بما للتركة وما عليها وتقدير قيمة هذه الاموال وعليه اخطار ذوي الشأن بهذا الايداع بكتاب مضمون.
2- ويجوز له ان يطلب من المحكمة مد هذا الميعاد اذا وجد ما يبرر ذلك.

المادة 1099- لوصي التركة ان يستعين في تقدير اموال التركة وجردها بخبير وان يثبت ما تكشف عنه اوراق المورث وما يصل
الى علمه عنها وعلى الورثة ان يبلغوه بكل ما يعرفونه من ديون التركة وحقوقها.

المادة 1100- يعاقب بعقوبة اساءة الامانة كل من استولى غشاً على شيء من مال التركة ولو كان وارثا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1100- يعاقب بعقوبة اساءة الامانة كل من استولى غشاً على شيء من مال التركة ولو كان وارثا.

المادة 1101- كل منازعة في صحة الجرد ترفع بدعوى امام المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ ايداع البيان.

2- تسوية ديون التركة:
المادة 1102-1- بعد انقضاء الميعاد المحدد للمنازعة في بيان وصي التركة يقوم بعد استئذان المحكمة بوفاء الديون التي
لم يقم في شأنها نزاع.
2- اما الديون المتنازع فيها فتسوى بعد الفصل في صحتها نهائياً. 

المادة 1103- على وصي التركة في حالة اعسار التركة او احتمال اعسارها ان يقف تسوية اي دين ولو لم يقم في شأنه نزاع
حتى يفصل نهائياً في جميع المنازعات المتعلقة بديون التركة.

المادة 1104-1- يقوم وصي التركة بوفاء ديونها مما يحصله من حقوقها وما تشتمل عليه من نقود ومن ثمن ما فيها من منقول
فان لم يف فمن ثمن ما فيها من عقار.
2- وتباع منقولات التركة وعقاراتها بالمزاد وطبقاً للاجراءات والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في البيوع الجبرية من قانون
الاجراء الا اذا اتفق الورثة على طريقة اخرى.
3- فاذا كانت التركة معسرة فانه يجب موافقة جميع الدائنين، وللورثة في جميع الاحوال حق دخول المزاد.

المادة 1105- للمحكمة بناء على طلب جميع الورثة ان تحكم بحلول الدين المؤجل وبتعيين المبلغ الذي يستحقه الدائن.
المادة 1106- يجوز لكل وارث بعد توزيع الديون المؤجلة ان يدفع القدر الذي اختص به قبل حلول الاجل.

المادة 1107- لا يجوز للدائنين الذين لم يستوفوا حقوقهم لعدم ثبوتها في بيان "وصي التركة " ولم تكن لهم تأمينات على
اموال التركة ان يرجعوا على من كسب بحسن نية حقاً عينياً على تلك الاموال ولهم الرجوع على الورثة في حدود ما عاد عليهم
من التركة.

المادة 1108- يتولى وصي التركة بعد تسوية ديونها تنفيذ وصايا المورث وغيرها من التكاليف.
3- تسليم أموال التركات وقسمتها: 
المادة 1109- بعد تنفيذ التزامات التركة يؤول ما بقي من اموالها الى الورثة كل بحسب نصيبه الشرعي او بحسب نصيبه القانوني.
المادة 1110- 1- يسلم وصي التركة الى الورثة ما آل اليهم من اموالها.
2- ويجوز للورثة بمجرد انقضاء الميعاد المحدد للمنازعات المتعلقة بجرد التركة المطالبة باستلام الاشياء والنقود التي
لا تستلزمها التصفية او بعضها وذلك بصفة مؤقتة مقابل تقديم كفالة او بدونها.

المادة 1111- بناء على طلب احد الورثة او ذي المصلحة تصدر المحكمة حجة بحصر الورثة وبيان نصيب كل منهم في ارثه الشرعي
وحقه الانتقالي.

المادة 1112- لكل وارث ان يطلب من وصي التركة ان يسلمه نصيبه في الارث مفرزاً الا اذا كان هذا الوارث ملزماً بالبقاء
في الشيوع بناء على اتفاق او نص في القانون.

المادة 1113- 1- اذا كان طلب القسمة مقبولا يقوم وصي التركة باجراء القسمة على الا تصبح هذه القسمة نهائية الا بعد
موافقة جميع الورثة.
2- وعلى وصي التركة اذا لم ينعقد اجماعهم على القسمة ان يطلب من المحكمة اجراءها وفقاً لاحكام القانون وتحسم نفقات
دعوى القسمة من انصباء الورثة.

المادة 1114- تسري على قسمة التركة القواعد المقررة في القسمة كما تسري عليها الاحكام الاتية.
المادة 1115- اذا كان بين اموال التركة ما يستغل زراعياً او صناعياً او تجارياً ويعتبر وحدة اقتصادية قائمة بذاتها
ولم يتفق الورثة على استمرار العمل فيها ولم يتعلق بها حق الغير وجب تخصيصه بكامله لمن يطلبه من الورثة اذا كان اقدرهم
على الاضطلاع به بشرط تحديد قيمته وحسمها من نصيبه في التركة فاذا تساوت قدرة الورثة على الاضطلاع به خصص لمن يعطي
من بينهم اعلى قيمة بحيث لا تقل عن ثمن المثل.
المادة 1116- اذا اختص احد الورثة عند قسمة التركة يدين لها فان باقي الورثة لا يضمنون له المدين إذا هو افلس او اعسر
بعد القسمة الا اذا اتفق على غير ذلك.

المادة 1117- تصح الوصية بقسمة اعيان التركة على ورثة الموصي بحيث يعين لكل وارث او لبعض الورثة قدر نصيبه فان زادت
قيمة ما عين لاحدهم على استحقاقه في التركة كانت الزيادة وصية.
المادة 1118- يجوز الرجوع في القسمة المضافة الى ما بعد الموت وتصبح لازمة بوفاة الموصي.

1119- اذا لم تشمل القسمة جميع اموال المورث وقت وفاته فان الاموال التي لم تدخل في القسمة تؤول شائعة الى الورثة طبقاً
لقواعد الميراث.

المادة 1120- اذا مات قبل وفاة المورث واحد او اكثر من الورثة المحتملين الذين دخلوا في القسمة فان الحصة المفرزة التي
وقعت في نصيب من مات تؤول شائعة الى باقي الورثة طبقاً لقواعد الميراث. 

المادة 1121- تسري في القسمة المضافة الى ما بعد الموت احكام القسمة عامة ما عدا احكام الغبن.

المادة 1122- اذا لم تشمل القسمة ديون التركة او شملتها ولكن لم يوافق الدائنون على هذه القسمة جاز لاي وارث عند عدم
الاتفاق مع الدائنين ان يطلب من المحكمة اجراء القسمة وتسوية الديون وللمحكمة ان ترتب لكل دائن تأميناً على اموال
التركة او على اي عقار او منقول منها على ان تراعي بقدر الامكان القسمة التي اوصى بها المورث والاعتبارات التي بنيت
عليها.

4- احكام التركات التي لم تصف:
المادة 1123- اذا لم تكن التركة قد صفيت وفقاً للاحكام السابقة جاز لدائني التركة العاديين ان ينفذوا بحقوقهم او بما
اوصى به لهم على عقارات التركة التي حصل التصرف فيها او التي رتبت عليها حقوق عينية لصالح الغير ، اذا اوقعوا عليها
حجزاً لقاء ديونهم قبل تسجيل التصرفات.

المادة 1124-تراعى في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل احكام قانون الايتام الاردني ونظام التركات واموال الايتام.
4- الوصية 
المادة 1125-1- الوصية تصرف في التركة مضاف الى ما بعد الموت 
2- ويكسب الموصي له بطريق الوصية المال الموصى به.

المادة 1126- تسري على الوصية احكام الشريعة الاسلامية والنصوص التشريعية المستمدة منها.

المادة 1127- لا تسمع عند الانكار دعوى الوصية او الرجوع عنها بعد وفاة الموصي الا اذا وجدت اوراق رسمية محررة بخط المتوفي وعليها امضاؤه او كانت ورقة الوصية او الرجوع عنها مصدقاً على توقيع الموصي عليها.

المادة 1128-1- كل عمل قانوني يصدر من شخص في مرض الموت ويكون مقصوداً به التبرع يعتبر تصرفاً مضافاً الى ما بعد الموت
وتسري عليه احكام الوصية ايا ما كانت التسمية التي تعطى له.
2- وعلى ورثة المتصرف ان يثبتوا بجميع الطرق ان التصرف قد صدر من مورثهم وهو في مرض الموت. ولا يحتج على الورثة بسند
التصرف الا اذا كان ثابت التاريخ ثبوتاً رسمياً.
3- فاذا اثبت الورثة ان التصرف صدر من مورثهم في مرض الموت اعتبر التصرف صادراً على سبيل التبرع ما لم يثبت من صدر
له التصرف غير ذلك او وجدت احكام خاصة تخالفه.

المادة 1129- اذا تصرف شخص لاحد ورثته واحتفظ بحيازة العين التي تصرف فيها وبحقه في الانتفاع بها مدى حياته. اعتبر
التصرف مضافاً الى ما بعد الموت وتسري عليه احكام الوصية ما لم يقم دليل يخالف ذلك.


المادة 1130-1- لا يحتج بالوصية الا اذا سجلت في دائرة التسجيل.
2- ويرجع اثر التسجيل الى تاريخ وفاة الموصي بالنسبة الى الورثة وتاريخ التسجيل بالنسبة الى الغير.
الفرع الثالث 
انتقال الملكية بين الاحياء
اولا: - الاتصال:-
1- الاتصال بالعقار:
أ- الاتصال بفعل الطبيعة:
المادة 1131- الطمي الذي يأتي به النهر او السيل الى ارض احد يكون ملكاً له.

المادة 1132- 1- يجوز لمالك الارض التي تتحول عن مكانها بسبب حادث وقع قضاء ان يطالب بها اذا تحققت معرفتها ويضمن صاحب
الارض الاكثر قيمة، لصاحب الارض الاقل قيمة قيمتها ويمتلكها.
2- ولا تسمع دعوى المطالبة بها بعد مضي سنة على وقوع الحادث.
المادة 1133- الجزر الكبيرة والصغيرة التي تتكون بصورة طبيعية في مجرى الانهر او مجاري المياه تعتبر جزءا من املاك
الدولة الخاصة.

المادة 1134- الجزر الكبيرة والصغيرة التي تتكون داخل البحيرات وكذلك طمي البحيرات والبحر تعتبر من املاك الدولة الخاصة.
المادة 1135- الاراضي التي ينكشف عنها البحر او البحيرات او الغدران او المستنقعات التي لا مالك لها تكون ملكاً للدولة.
المادة 1136- اذا اتخذ نهر مجرى جديدا كان لاصحاب الاراضي المجاورة للمجرى القديم حق اخذ هذا المجرى ببدل المثل كل
في الجزء الذي يقع امام ارضه حتى خط مفترض في وسط المجرى ويوزع ثمن المجرى القديم على اصحاب الارض التي شغلها المجرى
الجديد كل بنسبة ما فقد من ارضه.
ب- الاتصال بفعل الانسان:
المادة 1137- كل بناء او غرس او عمل قائم على الارض يعتبر ان مالك الارض قد اقامه على نفقته وانه يخصه ما لم يقم الدليل
على عكس ذلك.

المادة 1138- اذا بذر اجنبي في ارض الغير بدون اذنه كان لمالك الارض الخيار بين ان يتملك البذر وبين ان يترك الارض
بيد الاجنبي حتى الحصاد باجر مثله.
المادة 1139- اذا بنى مالك الارض على ارضه بمواد مملوكة لغيره او بذرها بحبوب غيره بدون اذنه فان كانت المواد قائمة
وطلب صاحبها استردادها وجب على صاحب الارض اعادتها اليه واما ان كانت هالكة او مستهلكة فيجب عليه دفع قيمتها لاصحابها.
وفي كلتا الحالتين على صاحب الارض ان يدفع تعويضا ان كان له وجه.

المادة 1140- اذا احدث شخص بناء او غراسا او منشآت اخرى بمواد من عنده على ارض يعلم انها مملوكة لغيره دون رضاء صاحبها
كان لهذا ان يطلب قلع المحدثات على نفقة من احدثها. فاذا كان القلع مضرا بالارض فله ان يتملك المحدثات بقيمتها مستحقة
للقلع.

المادة 1141- اذا احدث شخص بناء او غراسا او منشآت اخرى بمواد من عنده على ارض مملوكة لغيره بزعم سبب شرعي فان كانت
قيمة المحدثات قائمة اكثر من قيمة الارض كان للمحدث ان يمتلك بثمن مثلها واذا كانت قيمة الارض لا تقل عن قيمة المحدثات
كان لصاحب الارض ان يتملكها بقيمتها قائمة.

المادة 1142- اذا احدث شخص منشآت بمواد من عنده على ارض غيره باذنه فان لم يكن بينهما اتفاق على مصير ما احدثه فلا
يجوز لصاحب الارض ان يطلب قلع المحدثات. ويجب عليه اذا لم يطلب صاحب المحدثات قلعها، ان يؤدي اليه قيمتها قائمة.

المادة 1143- اذا احدث شخص غراسا او منشآت اخرى بمواد مملوكة لغيره على ارض احد، فليس لمالك المواد ان يطلب استردادها
وانما له ان يرجع بالتعويض على المحدث، كما ان له ان يرجع على صاحب الارض بما لا يزيد عما هو باق في ذمته للمحدث
من قيمة تلك المحدثات.

المادة 1144- اذا بنى احد اصحاب الحصص لنفسه في الملك المشترك القابل للقسمة بدون اذن الاخرين ثم طلب الاخرون القسمة
يقسم فان اصاب ذلك البناء حصة بانيه ملكه وان اصاب حصة الاخر يكلف الباني بالهدم.

2- الاتصال بالمنقول:
المادة 1145- اذا اتصل منقولان لمالكين مختلفين بحيث لا يمكن فصلهما دون تلف ولم يكن هناك اتفاق بين المالكين قضت
المحكمة في النزاع مسترشدة بالعرف وقواعد العدالة مع مراعاة الضرر الذي وقع وحالة الطرفين وحسن نية كل منهما.

ثانياً - العقد:
المادة 1146- تنتقل الملكية وغيرها من الحقوق العينية في المنقول والعقار بالعقد متى استوفى اركانه وشروطه طبقا لاحكام
القانون.

المادة 1147- لا تنتقل ملكية المنقول غير المعين بنوعه الا بافرازه طبقا للقانون.
المادة 1148- لا تنتقل الملكية ولا الحقوق العينية الاخرى بين المتعاقدين وفي حق الغير الا بالتسجيل وفقا لاحكام القوانين
الخاصة به.
المادة 1149- التعهد بنقل ملكية عقار يقتصر على الالتزام بالضمان اذا اخل احد الطرفين بتعهده سواء أكان التعويض قد
اشترط في التعهد ام لم يشترط.

ثانيا - الشفعة:
المادة 1150- الشفعة هي حق تملك العقار المبيع او بعضه ولو جبرا على المشتري بما قام عليه من الثمن والنفقات.

المادة 1151- يثبت الحق في الشفعة:
1- للشريك في نفس المبيع.
2- للخليط في حق المبيع.
3- للجار الملاصق.

المادة 1152- 1- اذا اجتمعت اسباب الشفعة قدم الشريك في نفس العقار ثم الخليط في حق المبيع ثم الجار الملاصق.
2- ومن ترك من هؤلاء الشفعة او سقط حقه فيها انتقلت الى من يليه في الرتبة.

المادة 1153- 1- اذا اجتمع الشفعاء من درجة واحدة كانت الشفعة بينهم بالتساوي.
2- واذا اجتمع الخلطاء قدم الاخص على الاعم.

المادة 1154- اذا اشترى شخص عينا تجوز الشفعة فيها ثم باعها من اخر قبل اخذها بالشفعة فللشفيع اخذها بالثمن الذي قام
على المشتري الاول وللمشتري الثاني ان يسترد الفرق من المشتري الاول ان وجد.

المادة 1155- 1- تثبت الشفعة بعد البيع الرسمي مع قيام السبب الموجب لها.
2- وتعتبر الهبة بشرط العوض في حكم البيع.

المادة 1156- يشترط في البيع الذي تثبت فيه الشفعة ان يكون عقارا مملوكا او منقولا في نطاق الاحكام التي يقضي بها القانون.

المادة 1157- يشترط في العقار المشفوع به ان يكون مملوكا للشفيع وقت شراء العقار المشفوع.

المادة 1158- اذا اثبتت الشفعة فلا تبطل بموت البائع او المشتري او الشفيع.

المادة 1159- لا شفعة:
1- في الوقف ولا له.
2- فيما ملك بهبة بلا عوض مشروط فيها او صدقة او ارث او وصية.
3- في البناء والشجر المبيع قصدا بغير الارض القائم عليها او في البناء والشجر القائمين على ارض محكرة او على الاراضي
الاميرية.
4- في الاراضي الاميرية التي تحت يد المستحقين لمنفعتها.
5- فيما تجري قسمته من العقارات.

المادة 1160- الشفعة لا تقبل التجزئة فليس للشفيع ان يأخذ بعض العقار جبرا على المشتري الا اذا تعدد المشترون واتحد
البائع فللشفيع ان يأخذ نصيب بعضهم ويترك الباقي.

المادة 1161- لا تسمع دعوى الشفعة:-
1- اذا تم البيع بالمزاد العلني وفقا لاجراءات رسمها القانون.
2- اذا وقع البيع بين الاصول والفروع او بين الزوجين او بين الاقارب حتى الدرجة الرابعة او بين الاصهار حتى الدرجة
الثانية.
3- اذا نزل الشفيع عن حقه في الشفعة صراحة او دلالة.

أ- اجراءات الشفعة:
المادة 1162- 1- على من يريد الاخذ بالشفعة ان يرفع الدعوى في خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ علمه بتسجيل البيع واذا اخرها
بدون عذر شرعي سقط حقه في الشفعة.
2- على انه لا تسمع دعوى الشفعة بعد مرور ستة أشهر من تاريخ التسجيل.

المادة 1163- 1- ترفع دعوى الشفعة على المشتري لدى المحكمة المختصة.
2- وتفصل في كل نزاع يتعلق بالثمن الحقيقي للعقار المشفوع ولها ان تمهل الشفيع شهرا لدفع ما تطلب منه دفعه والا بطلت
شفعته.
المادة 1164- يثبت الملك للشفيع في البيع بقضاء المحكمة او بتسليمه من المشتري بالتراضي وذلك مع مراعاة قواعد التسجيل.

ب- آثار الشفعة:
المادة 1165- 1- تملك العقار المشفوع قضاء او رضاء يعتبر شراء جديدا يثبت به خيار الرؤية والعيب للشفيع وان تنازل
المشتري عنهما.
2- ولا يحق للشفيع الانتفاع بالاجل الممنوح للمشتري في دفع الثمن الا برضاء البائع.
3- واذا استحق العقار للغير بعد اخذه بالشفعة فللشفيع ان يرجع بالثمن على من اداه اليه من البائع او المشتري.

المادة 1166-1- اذا زاد المشتري في العقار المشفوع شيئا من ماله او بنى او غرس فيه اشجارا قبل دعوى الشفعة ، فالشفيع
مخير بين ان يترك الشفعة وبين ان يتملك العقار بثمنه مع قيمة الزيادة او ما احدث من البناء او الغراس.
2- واما اذا كانت الزيادة او البناء او الغراس بعد الدعوى فللشفيع ان يترك الشفعة او ان يطلب الازالة ان كان لها محل
او الابقاء مع دفع قيمة الزيادة او ما احدث مقلوعا.

المادة 1167-1- للشفيع ان ينقض جميع تصرفات المشتري حتى ولو وقف العقار المشفوع او جعله محل عبادة.
2- ولا يسري في حقه اي رهن رسمي او اي حق امتياز رتبه المشتري او رتب ضده على العقار المشفوع اذا كان قد تم بعد اقامة
دعوى الشفعة وتبقى للدائنين حقوقهم على ثمن العقار.

رابعاً - الاولوية:
المادة 1168- حق الاولوية في الاراضي الاميرية التي جرى فراغها يكون ببدل المثل عند الطلب على الترتيب الاتي:-
1- للشريك في الارض.
2- للخليط.
3-للمحتاج من اهل القرية التي تقع في نطاقها الارض.

المادة 1169- تثبت الاولوية بعد الفراغ الرسمي.

المادة 1170- تسري على حق الاولوية الاحكام الواردة في باب الشفعة من هذا القانون حيثما كان ذلك ممكنا.
خامساً - الحيازة:
المادة 1171- 1- الحيازة سيطرة فعلية من الشخص بنفسه او بواسطة غيره على شيء او حق يجوز التعامل فيه.
2- ويكسب غير المميز الحيازة عن طريق من ينوب عنه نيابة قانونية.
3- لا تقوم الحيازة على عمل يأتيه الشخص على انه مجرد اباحة او عمل يتحمله الغير على سبيل التسامح.

المادة 1172- اذا اقترنت الحيازة باكراه او حصلت خفية او كان فيها لبس فلا يكون لها اثر تجاه من وقع عليه الاكراه او
اخفيت عنه الحيازة او التبس عليه امرها الا من الوقت الذي تزول فيه هذه العيوب.

المادة 1173-1- تعتبر الحيازة مستمرة من بدء ظهورها باستعمال الشيء او الحق استعمالا اعتياديا وبصورة
منتظمة.
2 - يحق لمن يدعي بالتقادم ان يستند الى حيازة الشخص الذي اتصل منه العقار اليه.
3- ولا يجوز للمستأجر والمنتفع والمودع لديه والمستعير او ورثتهم الادعاء بمرور الزمان.

المادة 1174- تنتقل الحيازة من الحائز الى غيره اذا اتفقا على ذلك وكان في استطاعة من انتقلت اليه الحيازة ان يسيطر
على الشيء او الحق محل الحيازة ولو لم يتم تسليمه.

المادة 1175-1- اذا تنازع اشخاص متعددون على حيازة شيء او حق واحد اعتبر بصفة مؤقتة ان حائزه هو من له الحيازة المادية
الا اذا اثبت انه قد حصل على هذه الحيازة بطريقة معيبة.
2- تبقى الحيازة محتفظة بصفتها التي بدأت بها وقت كسبها ما لم يقم دليل على عكس ذلك.

المادة 1176- يعد حسن النية من يحوز الشيء، وهو يجعل انه يعتدي على حق الغير، ويفترض حسن النية، ما لم يقم الدليل
على غيره.
المادة 1177- 1- لا تزول صفة حسن النية لدى الحائز الا من الوقت الذي يصبح فيه عالما ان حيازته اعتداء على حق الغير.
2- كما يزول حسن النية من وقت اعلان الحائز بعيوب حيازته في صحيفة الدعوى.
3- ويعد سيء النية من اغتصب بالاكراه الحيازة من غيره.

المادة 1178- تزول الحيازة اذا تخلى الحائز عن سيطرته الفعلية على الشيء او الحق او فقدها باية طريقة اخرى.

المادة 1179- 1- لا تنقضي الحيازة اذا حال دون مباشرة السيطرة الفعلية على الشيء او الحق مانع وقتي.
2- ولا تسمع الدعوى بها اذا استمر هذا المانع سنة كاملة وكان ناشئا من حيازة جديدة وقعت رغم ارادة الحائز او دون علمه.

3- وتحسب السنة من الوقت الذي بدأت فيه الحيازة الجديدة اذا كانت ظاهرة ومن وقت علم الحائز الاول اذا بدأت خفية. واذا
وجد مانع جوهري من اقامة الدعوى تحسب السنة من وقت القدرة على اقامتها.

المادة 1180- اذا اقام الحائز دعوى رفع اليد لاسترداد حيازته فله ان يطلب منع المدعى عليه من انشاء أبنية او غرس اشجار في العقار المتنازع فيه اثناء قيام الدعوى بشرط أن يقدم تأمينات كافية لضمان ما قد يصيب المدعى عليه من الضرر اذا ظهر ان المدعي غير محق في دعواه.

آثار الحيازة 
1- مرور الزمان المكسب:
المادة 1181- من حاز منقولا او عقارا غير مسجل في دائرة التسجيل باعتباره ملكا له او حاز حقا عينيا على منقول، او
حقا عينيا غير مسجل على عقار، واستمرت حيازته دون انقطاع خمس عشرة سنة فلا تسمع عليه عند الانكار دعوى الملك او دعوى
الحق العيني من احد ليس بذي عذر شرعي.
المادة 1182-1- اذا وقعت الحيازة على عقار او حق عيني عقاري وكان غير مسجل في دائرة التسجيل واقترنت الحيازة بحسن النية
واستندت في الوقت ذاته الى سبب صحيح فان المدة التي تمنع من سماع الدعوى تكون سبع سنوات.
2- والسبب الصحيح هو سندا وحادث يثبت حيازة العقار باحدى الوسائل التالية:-
أ- الاستيلاء على الاراضي الموات.
ب- انتقال الملك بالارث او الوصية.
ج- الهبة بين الاحياء بعوض او بغير عوض.
د- الفراغ او البيع الرسمي او العادي.

المادة 1183- 1- لا تسمع دعوى اصل الوقف مع التمكن وعدم العذر الشرعي على من كان واضعا يده على عقار متصرفا فيه تصرف
المالك بلا منازعة او انقطاع مدة ست وثلاثين سنة.
2- ولا يجوز تملك الاموال والعقارات المملوكة للدولة او الهيئات العامة التابعة لها وكذلك اموال وعقارات الاوقاف الخيرية
والعقارات المتروكة والمحمية او كسب اي حق عيني عليها بمرور الزمن.

المادة 1184- 1- لا تسمع دعوى الملك المطلق ولا دعوى الارث او الوقف الذري على واضع اليد على العقار اذا انقضت على
وضع يده ويد من انتقل منه العقار اليه بشراء او هبة او وصية او ارث او غير ذلك المدة المحددة لمنع سماع الدعوى.
2- ويعتبر وضع اليد اذا كان قائما مع ثبوته في وقت سابق قرينة على قيامه بين الزمنين ما لم يقم دليل ينفيه.
المادة 1185- ليس لاحد ان يتمسك بمرور الزمان المانع من سماع دعوى الملك المطلق اذا كان واضعا يده على عقار بسند غير
سندات التمليك وليس له ان يغير بنفسه لنفسه سبب وضع يده ولا الاصل الذي يقوم عليه.

المادة 1186- لا يسري مرور الزمان المانع من سماع دعوى الملك كلما حال بين صاحب الحق والمطالب بحقه عذر شرعي.
المادة 1187-لا ينقطع مرور الزمان برفع اليد عن العقار متى اعادها صاحبها او رفع دعواه باعادتها خلال سنة.

المادة 1188- تسري قواعد التقادم المسقط على التقادم المكسب فيما يتعلق بحساب المدة ووقف التقادم وانقطاعه والتمسك
به امام القضاء والتنازل عنه والاتفاق على تعديل المدة وذلك بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه هذه القواعد مع طبيعة التقادم
المكسب ومع مراعاة الاحكام السابقة.

2- حيازة المنقول:
المادة 1189-1- لا تسمع دعوى الملك على من حاز منقولا او حقا عينيا على منقول او سندا لحامله وكانت حيازته تستند الى
سبب صحيح وحسن نية.
2- وتقوم الحيازة بذاتها قرينة على الملكية ما لم يثبت غير ذلك.

المادة 1190-1- استثناء من احكام المادة السابقة يجوز لمالك المنقول او السند لحامله اذا كان قد فقده او سرق منه او
غصب ان يسترده ممن حازه بحسن نية خلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ فقده او سرقته او غصبه وتسري على الرد احكام المنقول المغصوب.
2- فاذا كان من يوجد الشيء المسروق او الضائع او المغصوب في حيازته قد اشتراه بحسن نية في سوق او في مزاد علني او
اشتراه ممن يتجر في مثله فان له ان يطلب ممن يسترد هذا الشيء ان يعجل له الثمن الذي دفعه.

3- تملك الثمار بالحيازة:
المادة 1191- يملك الحائز حسن النية ما قبضه من الثمار والمنافع مدة حيازته.
المادة 1192-1- يكون الحائز سيء النية مسؤولا عن جميع الثمار التي يقبضها والتي قصر في قبضها من وقت ان يصبح سيء النية.
2- ويجوز له ان يسترد ما انفقه في انتاج هذه الثمار.

4- استرداد النفقات:
المادة 1193- 1- على المالك الذي يرد اليه ملكه ان يؤدي الى الحائز جميع ما انفقه من النفقات الضرورية اللازمة لحفظ
العين من الهلاك.
2- اما المصروفات النافعة فتسري في شأنها احكام المادتين 1141 ، 1143 من هذا القانون.
3- ولا يلتزم المالك برد النفقات الكمالية، ويجوز للحائز ان ينتزع ما اقامه بهذه النفقات على ان يعيد الشيء الى حالته
الاولى، وللمالك ان يستبقيها لقاء قيمتها مستحقة الازالة.

المادة 1194- اذا تلقى شخص الحيازة من مالك او حائز سابق واثبت انه أدى الى سلفه ما انفقه من نفقات فله ان يطالب بها
سلفه او المسترد.

5- المسؤولية عن الهلاك:
المادة 1195-1- اذا انتفع الحائز حسن النية بالشيء معتقداً ان ذلك من حقه فلا يلتزم لمن استحقه بمقابل هذا الانتفاع.
2- ولا يكون الحائز مسؤولا عما اصاب الشيء من هلاك او تلف الا بقدر ما عاد عليه من تعويضات او تأمينات ترتبت على هذا
الهلاك او التلف.

المادة 1196- اذا كان الحائز سيء النية فانه يكون مسؤولا عن هلاك الشيء او تلفه ولو وقع ذلك بسبب لا يد له فيه.

المادة 1197- تراعى احكام القوانين والانظمة الخاصة بشأن ما ورد عن الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية في هذا القانون.
الباب الثاني 
الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية 
الفصل الاول 
حق التصرف 
المادة 1198-1- يجوز للدولة ان تبيح حق التصرف في الاراضي المملوكة لها (الاميرية) لمن يرغب بالشروط التي يفرضها القانون.
2- ويجب ان يكون سند التصرف مسجلا في دائرة تسجيل الاراضي.

المادة 1199- 1- يحق للمتصرف في الاراضي الاميرية ان يزرعها وان ينتفع بها ويستفيد من حاصلاتها الناتجة عن عمله ومما
نبت فيها بدون عمله ، وان يغرس فيها الاشجار والدوالي وان يتخذها حديقة او حرجاً او مرعى وان يقطع ويقلع الاشجار والدوالي
المغروسة فيها وله ان ينشىء فيها دوراَ ودكاكين ومصانع واي بناء يحتاج اليه في زراعته على ان لا يتوسع في ذلك الى
درجة احداث قرية او محلة، وله ان يهدم ما فيه من ابنية.
2- وله ان يفرغها فراغا قطعياً وان يؤجرها وان يعيرها و ان يرهن حقه في التصرف توثيقاً للدين او رهناً حيازياً. 
3- ان الابنية وما يتبعها التي تنشىء على الاراضي الاميرية وما يغرس فيها من اشجار ودوالي تسري عليها الاحكام الموضوعة
للاراضي الاميرية فيما يتعلق بالتصرف والانتقال.

المادة 1200- يجوز لمن له حق التصرف في ارض اميرية ان ينتفع بترابها وان يبيع رمالها واحجارها بشرط مراعاة القوانين
والانظمة الخاصة بذلك.

المادة 1201- يرد على حق التصرف من القيود القانونية والاتفاقية ما يرد على حق الملكية.

المادة 1202- يسري على الشيوع في حق التصرف ما يسري على الشيوع في حق الملكية من الاحكام الا ما تعارض منها مع نص خاص
او مع طبيعة حق التصرف.

المادة 1203- حق التصرف في الاراضي الاميرية لا يوصي به ولا يوقف الا اذا تملك صاحب الحق الارض من الدولة بسند مسجل
ملكية تامة طبقاً لاحكام القوانين الخاصة بها، وينتقل حق التصرف لاصحاب حق الانتقال وفقاً لقانون انتقال الاراضي الاميرية
باعتبارها ارضاً اميرية الا اذا قضى القانون الخاص بغير ذلك.

المادة 1204- يجب ان يتم افراغ الارض الاميرية بسند مسجل في دائرة تسجيل الاراضي.

الفصل الثاني 
الفرع الاول 
حق الانتفاع 
المادة 1205- الانتفاع حق عيني للمنتفع باستعمال عين تخص الغير واستغلالها ما دامت قائمة على حالها وان لم تكن رقبتها
مملوكة للمنتفع.

المادة 1206- يكسب حق الانتفاع بالعقد او بالوصية او بمرور الزمان.

آثار حق الانتفاع 
المادة 1207- يراعى في حقوق المنتفع والتزاماته السند الذي أنشأ حق الانتفاع وكذلك الاحكام المقررة في المواد الاتية.


المادة 1208- ثمار الشيء المنتفع به من حق المنتفع مدة انتفاعه.
المادة 1209-1- للمنتفع ان يتصرف في العين المنتفع بها التصرف المعتاد اذا كان سند الانتفاع مطلقاً من كل قيد.
2- فاذا كان مقيداً بقيد فللمنتفع ان يستوفي التصرف بعينه او مثله او ما دونه، ولمالك الرقبة ان يعترض على اي استعمال
غير مشروع او لا يتفق مع طبيعة الشيء المنتفع به وان يطلب من المحكمة انهاء حق الانتفاع ورد الشيء اليه دون اخلال
بحقوق الغير.

المادة 1210-1- المنتفع ملزم في اثناء انتفاعه بالنفقات التي يقتضيها حفظ العين المنتفع بها واعمال الصيانة.
2- اما النفقات غير المعتادة والاصلاحات الجسيمة التي لم تنشأ عن خطأ المنتفع فانها تكون على المالك بلا جبر عليه.
كل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.

المادة 1211-1- على المنتفع ان يعنى بحفظ الشيء المنتفع به عناية الشخص المعتاد.
2- فاذا تلف الشيء او هلك دون تعد او تقصير من المنتفع فلا ضمان عليه.

المادة 1212- على المنتفع ضمان قيمة الشيء المنتفع به اذا تلف او هلك بعد انقضاء مدة الانتفاع ولم يرده لمالكه مع امكان
الرد ولو لم يستعمل ذلك الشيء بعد انقضاء المدة وان لم يطلبه المالك.
المادة 1213-1- على المنتفع ان يخطر المالك:-
أ- اذا ادعى الغير حقا على الشيء المنتفع به او غصبه غاصب.
ب- اذا هلك الشيء او تلف او احتاج الى اصلاحات جسيمة مما يقع على عاتق المالك.
ج- اذا احتاج الى اتخاذ اجراء لدفع خطر كان خفيا.
2- فااذ لم يقم المنتفع بالاخطار فانه يكون مسؤولا عن الضرر الذي يلحق المالك.
المادة 1214- 1- للمنتفع ان يستهلك ما استعاره من المنقولات التي لا يمكن الانتفاع بها الا باستهلاك عينها وعليه رد
مثلها او قيمتها بعد انتهاء حقه في الانتفاع وعليه ضمانها اذا هلكت قبل الانتفاع بها ولو بغير تعديه لكونها قرضا.
2- اذا مات المنتفع بالمنقولات المشار اليها قبل ان يردها لصاحبها فعليه ضمان مثلها او قيمتها في تركته.
انتهاء حق الانتفاع 
المادة 1215- ينتهي حق الانتفاع:-
1- بانقضاء الاجل المحدد له.
2- بهلاك العين المنتفع بها.
3- بتنازل المنتفع.
4- بانهائه بقضاء المحكمة لسوء الاستعمال.
5- باتحاد صفتي المالك والمنتفع ما لم تكن للمالك مصلحة في بقائه كأن كانت الرقبة مرهونة.
6- بموت المنتفع اذا لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.

المادة 1216- اذا انقضى الاجل المحدد للانتفاع او مات المنتفع في اثنائه وكانت الارض المنتفع بها مشغولة بزرعه تركت
الارض للمنتفع او ورثته باجر المثل حتى يدرك الزرع ويحصد ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.

المادة 1217-1- اذا انتهى حق المنفعة بهلاك الشيء ودفع عنه تعويض او تأمين انتقل حق المنفعة الى العوض ومبلغ التأمين.
2- واذا لم يكن الهلاك راجعا الى خطأ المالك فلا يجبر على اعادة الشيء الى أصله ولكنه اذا اعاده رجع للمنتفع حق الانتفاع اذا لم يكن الهلاك بسببه ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

المادة 1218- تنازل المنتفع عن حق الانتفاع لا يؤثر على التزاماته لمالك العين المنتفع بها ولا على حقوق الغير.

المادة 1219- لا تسمع دعوى المطالبة بحق الانتفاع اذا انقضت على عدم استعماله مدة خمس عشرة سنة.

الفرع الثاني 
حق الاستعمال ، وحق السكن 
المادة 1220- يصح ان يقع الانتفاع على حق الاستعمال او حق السكنى او عليهما معا.

المادة 1221- يتحدد مدى حق الاستعمال وحق السكنى بحاجة صاحب الحق واسرته لانفسهم فحسب وذلك مع مراعاة احكام السند المنشىء
للحق.

المادة 1222-1- يلتزم صاحب حق السكنى باجراء عمارة الدار اذا احتاجت لها ويكون ما يبنيه ملكا له ولورثته من
بعده.
2- فاذا امتنع عن القيام بها جاز للمحكمة ان تؤجر الدار الى اخر يقوم بتعميرها وتحسم نفقات العمارة من الاجرة على
ان ترد الدار الى صاحب حق السكنى بعد انتهاء مدة الايجار.
3- كل ذلك ما لم ينص السند المنشىء للحق او القانون على غير ذلك.
المادة 1223- لا يجوز التنازل للغير عن حق الاستعمال او عن حق السكنى الا بناء على شرط صريح في سند انشاء الحق او ضرورة
قصوى.
المادة 1224- تسري احكام حق الانتفاع على حق الاستعمال وحق السكنى فيما لا يتعارض مع الاحكام السابقة وطبيعة هذين الحقين.


الفرع الثالث 
حق المساطحة (حق القرار) 
المادة 1225- حق المساطحة حق عيني يعطي صاحبه الحق في اقامة بناء او غراس على ارض الغير.

المادة 1226-1- يكسب حق المساطحة بالاتفاق او مرور الزمان.
2- وينتقل بالميراث او الوصية.
3- ويرتب السند المنشىء للحق حقوق صاحبه والتزاماته.
المادة 1227- 1- يجوز التفرغ عن حق المساطحة واجراء رهن توثيقي عليه.
2- كما يجوز تقرير الحقوق المجردة عليه على الا تتعارض مع طبيعته.
المادة 1228-1- لا يجوز ان تزيد مدة حق المساطحة عن خمسين سنة.
2- فاذا لم تحدد مدة جاز لكل من صاحب الحق ومالك الرقبة ان ينهي العقد بعد سنتين من وقت التنبيه على الاخر بذلك.
المادة 1229- يملك صاحب حق المساطحة ما احدثه في الارض من مبان او غراس وله ان يتصرف فيها مقترنة بحق المساطحة.

المادة 1230- ينتهي حق المساطحة:
1- بانتهاء المدة.
2- باتحاد صفتي المالك وصاحب الحق.
3- اذا تخلف صاحب الحق عن اداء الاجرة المتفق عليها مدة سنتين ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

المادة 1231-لا ينتهي حق المساطحة بزوال البناء او الغراس قبل انتهاء المدة.

المادة 1232- عند انتهاء حق السطحية، يطبق على المباني والمنشآت احكام المادة (701) من هذا القانون الا اذا وجد اتفاق
بغير ذلك.

الفصل الثالث 
الوقف
المادة 1233- الوقف حبس عين المال المملوك عن التصرف وتخصيص منافعه للبر ولو مآلا.

المادة 1234- 1- يكون الوقف خيريا اذا خصصت منافعه لجهة بر ابتداء.
2- ويكون ذريا اذا خصصت منافعه الى شخص او اشخاص معينين وذرياتهم من بعدهم ثم الى جهة من جهات البر عند انقراض الموقوف
عليهم.
3- ويكون مشتركا اذا خصصت الغلة الى الذرية وجهة البر معا.

المادة 1235- يجب في جميع الاحوال ان ينتهي الوقف الى جهة بر لا تنقطع.

المادة 1236-1- للوقف شخصية حكمية يكسبها من سند انشائه.
2- وله ذمة مالية متميزة تسأل عن ديونه التي انفقت على مصارفه طبقا لشروط الواقف.

المادة 1237- 1- اذا اعطى الواقف حين انشاء الوقف لنفسه او لغيره حق التغيير والتبديل والاعطاء والحرمان والزيادة والنقصان
والبدل والاستبدال جاز له او لذلك الغير استعمال هذا الحق على الوجه المبين في اشهاد الوقف.
2- يتم الوقف او التغيير في مصارفه وشروطه باشهاد رسمي لدى المحكمة المختصة وفقا للاحكام الشرعية.
3- ويلزم تطبيقا للقانون التسجيل في دائرة تسجيل الاراضي اذا كان الموقوف عقارا.
4- للواقف تغيير المتولي ولو لم يشرط لنفسه ذلك حين الوقف.

المادة 1238- 1- يرفض سماع الاشهاد اذا اشتمل على تصرف ممنوع او باطل او اذا ظهر ان الواقف فاقد الاهلية.
2- على انه اذا اقترن الوقف بشرط غير صحيح صح الوقف وبطل الشرط.

المادة 1239- لا يجوز التغيير في وقف المسجد ولا فيما وقف عليه.
المادة 1240- كل شرط مخالف لحكم الشرع او يوجب تعطيلا لمصلحة الوقف او تفويتا لمصلحة الموقوف عليهم فهو غير معتبر.

المادة 1241-1- شرط الواقف كنص الشارع في الفهم والدلالة.
2- وللمحكمة عند الاقتضاء تفسير شروط الواقف بما يتفق مع مدلولها.

المادة 1242-1- يجوز وقف العقار والمنقول المتعارف على وقفه.
2- ويجب ان يكون القدر الموقوف في العقار مفرزا مستقلا بذاته لا شائعا اذا كان مسجدا او مقبرة.
3- واما اذا كان القدر الموقوف في العقار غير مسجد او مقبرة في منقول فيصح وقفه شائعا.

المادة 1243-1- بعد اتمام الوقف لا يوهب الموقوف ولا يورث ولا يوصى به ولا يرهن ويخرج عن ملك الواقف ، ولا يملك للغير.
2- يجوز استبدال العقار الموقوف عند وجود المسوغ الشرعي باذن المحكمة.واما الموقوف المنقول فيخضع لاحكامه الخاصة في
الوقف.

المادة 1244- تسري على شروط صحة الوقف وشروط الواقف وقواعد الاستحقاق احكام الشريعة الاسلامية والقوانين الخاصة بالوقف.
المادة 1245-1- لا تجوز قسمة الوقف قسمة تمليك بين الموقوف عليهم ويجوز فيه التهايؤ بالتراضي.
2- اما اذا كان الموقوف حصة شائعة مشتركة بين الوقف ومالك اخر او مشتركة بين وقفين جازت القسمة بين الوقف والشريك
المالك او بين الوقفين باذن المحكمة المختصة.
المادة 1246- يكون للوقف من يمثله امام الجهات المختلفة ويتولى ادارته والاشراف على موارده ومصارفه طبقا لشروط الواقف
واحكام القانون.
المادة 1247- مع مراعاة شروط الواقف تتولى وزارة الاوقاف والشؤون والمقدسات الاسلامية الاشراف على الوقف الخيري وتتولى
ادارته واستغلاله وانفاق غلته على الجهات التي حددها الواقف.

المادة 1248- يجوز للمحكمة بناء على طلب اصحاب الشأن عزل المتولي او المشرف على الوقف ولو كان هو الواقف او منصوبه
اذا ثبت خيانته او قيام مانع شرعي من توليته ولها ان تضم اليه غيره اذا كان عاجزا عن القيام بمهمته بانفراده. اما
اذا كان المتولي او المشرف منصوبا من قبل المحكمة فلها ان تعزله اذا رأت ما يدعو الى ذلك ولها ان تقيم غيره مؤقتا
الى ان يفصل في امر العزل نهائيا.
الحقوق المترتبة على العقارات الموقوفة 
1- الحكر:
المادة 1249- الحكر عقد يكسب المحتكر بمقتضاه حقا عينيا يخوله الانتفاع بأرض موقوفة، باقامة مبان عليها او استعمالها للغراس او لاي غرض اخر لا يضر بالوقف، لقاء اجر محدود.
المادة 1250- 1- لا يصح التحكير الا لضرورة او مصلحة محققة للوقف.
2- ويجب ان يتم بأذن من المحكمة المختصة وان يسجل بعد ذلك في دائرة التسجيل.

المادة 1251- لا يجوز التحكير لمدة تزيد على خمسين سنة فاذا عينت مدة تزيد على ذلك او لم تعين مدة اعتبر الحكر معقودا
لمدة خمسين سنة.

المادة 1252- 1- للمحتكر ان يتصرف في حقه وينتقل هذا الحق بالميراث او الوصية.
2- واذا مات قبل ان يبني او يغرس في الارض المحتكرة او يباشر العمل المتفق عليه انفسخ الحكر وليس لورثته حينئذ البناء
او الغراس فيها بدون اذن المتولي.

المادة 1253- الابنية التي يقيمها المحتكر والاغراس التي يغرسها على الارض المحتكرة تكون ملكا له يصح بيعها ورهنها
ووقفها والوصية بها وتورث عنه.

المادة 1254- على المحتكر او من يخلفه ان يؤدي الاجرة المتفق عليها الى المحكر او من يخلفه في نهاية كل سنة الا اذا
نص عقد الحكر على غير ذلك.

المادة 1255-1- لا يجوز تحكير الاراضي الموقوفة باقل من اجرة المثل.
2- وتزيد الاجرة اذا زاد اجر المثل في نفسه زيادة فاحشة لا تقل عن الخمس.
3- ولا تلزم المحتكر الزيادة بسبب البناء او الغراس.

المادة 1256- يراعي عند تقدير زيادة الاجرة قيمة الارض الايجارية عند التقدير وموقعها ورغبات الناس فيها دون اعتبار
لما فيها من ابنية او اغراس او لما احدثه المحتكر.

المادة 1257- يسري التقدير الجديد لايجار الاراضي المحكرة من تاريخ الاتفاق او من تاريخ رفع الدعوى بطلبه من المحكمة
المختصة.

المادة 1258- على المحتكر ان يتخذ من الوسائل ما يلزم لجعل الارض المحكرة صالحة للاستغلال مراعيا الشروط المتفق عليها
وطبيعة الارض، والغرض الذي اعدت له وما يقضي به عرف الجهة التي تقع بها.

المادة 1259- يجوز للمحكر فسخ عقد التحكير:-
1- اذا لم يدفع المحتكر الاجرة السنوية مدة ثلاث سنوات متتالية.
2- او اذا وقع من المحتكر اهمال جسيم في القيام بما يجب عليه نحو تعمير الارض.
3- ويتم الفسخ في الحالتين بحكم من المحكمة المختصة.

المادة 1260-1- ينتهي حق الحكر بحلول الاجل المحدد له.
2- وينتهي قبل حلول الاجل اذا مات المحتكر قبل ان يبني او يغرس الا اذا طلب الجميع الورثة بقاء الحكر واذن المتولي
بذلك.
3- وينتهي ايضا قبل حلول الاجل اذا استبدل الموقوف المحكر او نزعت ملكيته للمصلحة العامة. وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بما
للمحتكر من حقوق طبقا للقانون.
المادة 1261-1- للمحتكر اذا فسخ عقد التحكير او انتهى الاجل المحدد له ان يطلب ازالة البناء او الغراس او استبقاءهما
مقابل دفع اقل قيمتيهما مستحقي الازالة او البقاء ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
2- وللمحكمة ان تقرر وسيلة الوفاء بمقابل البناء او الغراس وميعاد سداده عند عجز المحكر عن الوفاء.

المادة 1262- لا تسمع دعوى المطالبة بحق الحكر غير الموقوف اذا انقضت مدة خمس عشرة سنة على عدم استعماله واذا كان حق
الحكر موقوفا كانت المدة ستا وثلاثين سنة.

المادة 1263- تسري احكام الملكية المتعلقة بالشيوع والقسمة على حق الحكر حيثما كان ذلك ممكنا.

2- صور من الحكر 
1- عقد الاجارتين:
المادة 1264-1- عقد الاجارتين هو ان يحكر الوقف ارضا عليها بناء في حاجة الى الاصلاح مقابل دفع مبلغ معجل من المال
مساو لقيمة البناء يصرف بمعرفة المتولي على عمارة الوقف. واجرة سنوية للارض مساوية لاجر المثل.
2- تسري احكام الحكر على عقد الاجارتين الا فيما يتعارض منها مع الفقرة السابقة.

2- خلو الانتفاع:
المادة 1265- خلو الانتفاع عقد يؤجر به الوقف عينا مقابل قدر من المال يدفع للواقف او المتولي للاستعانة به على تعمير
الوقف مع اجر ثابت لا يقل عن اجر المثل لمدة غير محدودة.
المادة 1266- لصاحب الخلو حق القرار في خلوه وله الفراغ عنه باذن من الواقف او المتولي.

المادة 1267- الخلو لا يباع ولكن يورث ولصاحبه حق التصرف فيه متى كان يؤدى اجر المثل.

المادة 1268- يلتزم المستأجر بمقتضى عقد الخلو ان يجعل العين صالحة للاستغلال.
المادة 1269- للوقف حق فسخ عقد الخلو بعد التنبيه رسميا على صاحبه طبقا للقواعد الخاصة بالايجار على ان يرد له ما انفقه
على المنشآت من نفقات ضرورية بعد حسم قيمة ما افاده منها.
المادة 1270- تسري على عقد خلو الانتفاع الاحكام المتعلقة بايجار العقارات الموقوفة فيما لا يتعارض مع الاحكام السابقة.

الفصل الرابع 
الحقوق المجردة 
الفرع الاول 
انشاء الحقوق المجردة 
المادة 1271- الحق المجرد هو ارتفاق على عقار لمنفعة عقار مملوك لاخر.

المادة 1272-1- تكسب الحقوق المجردة بالاذن او بالتصرف القانوني او بالميراث.
2- وتكسب بالقدم الحقوق المجردة الظاهرة ومنها المرور والمجرى والمسيل الا اذا ثبت ان الحق غير مشروع فانه يتعين رفع
ضرره مهما بلغ قدمه.

المادة 1273- من اذن في استخدام حق مجرد على عقار مملوك له ان يرجع في اذنه متى شاء.

المادة 1274-1- تعتبر القيود المفروضة على حق مالك العقارات في البناء حقوقا مجردة على هذه العقارات لفائدة العقارات
التي فرضت لمصلحتها ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.
2- وكل تجاوز لهذه القيود يستوجب المطالبة باصلاحه عينا او بالتضمين اذا ثبت موجبه.
المادة 1275- اذا انشأ مالك عقارين منفصلين حقا مجردا ظاهرا بينهما بقي الحق اذا انتقل العقاران او ا حدهما الى ايدي ملاك اخرين دون تغيير في حالتهما ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

الفرع الثاني 
بعض الحقوق المجردة 
1- الحائط المشترك
المادة 1276- اذا كان الحائط مشتركا بين اثنين او اكثر فلا يجوز لاي من الشركاء فيه ان يتصرف بزيادة في البناء عليه
بغير اذن من الاخرين.
المادة 1277-1- للشريك في الحائط المشترك اذا كانت له مصلحة جدية في تعليته ان يعليه على نفقته بشرط الا يلحق بشريكه ضررا بليغا وعليه صيانة الحائط وتهيئته لحمل العبء الناشىء عن التعلية دون ان يؤثر ذلك على قدرته.
2- فاذا لم يكن الحائط المشترك صالحا للتعلية فعلى من يرغب فيها من الشركاء ان يعيد بناء الحائط كله على نفقته وحده.
المادة 1278- اذا وهى الحائط المشترك ولم يعد صالحا للغرض الذي اقيم من اجله فنفقة اصلاحه وتجديده على جميع الشركاء
بنسبة حصة كل منهم فيه.
المادة 1279- 1- لا يجوز للجار ان يجبر جاره على اقامة حائط او غيره على حدود ملكه ولا على النزول عن جزء من حائط او
من الارض القائم عليها الحائط.
2- وليس لمالك الحائط ان يهدمه دون عذر قوي ان كان هذا يضر بالجار الذي يستتر ملكه بالحائط.

المادة 1280- الحائط الذي يكون وقت انشائه فاصلا بين بنائين يعد مشتركا حتى مفرقهما ما لم يقم دليل على غير ذلك.
2- حق الطريق 
المادة 1281- يجوز لكل مالك على طريق عام ان يفتح بابا وذلك طبقا لما تقضي به القوانين المتعلقة بذلك.
المادة 1282-1- ترفع من الطريق العام الاشياء الضارة بالمرور ولو كانت قديمة.
2- وتتبع في شأنها ما تقضي به القوانين والانظمة الخاصة بالطرق العامة.

المادة 1283- يجوز للسلطة المختصة ان تبيع زوائد الطريق العام لمن يريد ان يلحقها بملكه القائم على الطريق بشرط عدم
الاضرار بالمارة وبالملاك المجاورين.
المادة 1284- الطريق الخاص كالملك المشترك لمن لهم حق المرور فيه ولا يجوز لاحد اصحاب الحق فيه ان يحدث شيئا بغير اذن
من الباقين.
المادة 1285-لا يسوغ لمن لهم حق المرور في الطريق الخاص الاتفاق على بيعه او قسمته او سد مدخله.

المادة 1286- 1- لا يجوز لغير الشركاء في الطريق الخاص فتح ابواب عليه او المرور فيه.
2- انما يجوز للمارين في الطريق العام الدخول الى الطريق الخاص عند الضرورة.

المادة 1287- اذا قام احد الشركاء في الطريق الخاص بسد بابه المفتوح عليه فلا يسقط حق مروره ويجوز له ولخلفه من بعده
ان يعيد فتحه.
المادة 1288- نفقات تعمير الطريق الخاص على كل من الشركاء فيه بنسبة ما يعود عليه من فائدة.
3- حق المرور 
المادة 1289- اذا ثبت لاحد حق المرور في ارض مملوكة لاخر فليس لصاحبها منعه الا اذا كان مروره عملا من اعمال التسامح.
المادة 1290-1- لصاحب العقار الذي لا يتصل بالطريق العام او ان وصوله اليه يتم بنفقة باهظة او مشقة كبيرة حق المرور
في الارض المجاورة بالقدر المألوف لقاء مقابل عادل.
2- على ان هذا الحق لا يقوم الا في موضع يتحقق فيه نفعه ويقل ضرره.
المادة 1291 - اذا كان المنع عن طريق العام بسبب تجزئة العقار بناء على تصرف قانوني فلا يجوز طلب الممر الا في اجزاء
هذا العقار.
4- حق الشرب
المادة 1292- الشرب هو نوبة الانتفاع بالماء سقيا للارض او الغرس.
المادة 1293- لكل ان ينتفع بمياه الانهر وفروعها وجداولها ذات المنفعة العامة وذلك طبقا لما تقضي به القوانين والانظمة
الخاصة.
المادة 1294- من انشأ جدولا او مجرى ماء لري ارضه فليس لاحد غيره حق الانتفاع به الا باذنه.

المادة 1295- ليس لاحد الشركاء في النهر او الجدول المشترك ان يشق منه جدولا اخر الا باذن باقي الشركاء.
المادة 1296- اذا لم يتفق اصحاب حق الشرب على القيام بالاصلاحات الضرورية للنهر المشترك جاز الزامهم بها بنسبة حصصهم
بناء على طلب اي منهم.
المادة 1297- حق الشرب يورث ويوصي بالانتفاع به ولا يباع الا تبعا للارض ولا يوهب ولا يؤجر.

5- حق المجرى 
المادة 1298-1- حق المجرى هو حق مالك الارض في جريان ماء الري في ارض غيره لتصل من موردها البعيد الى ارضه. 
2- فاذا ثبت لاحد هذا الحق فليس لملاك الاراضي التي تجري فيها هذه المياه منعه.

المادة 1299- اذا ثبت لاحد حق المجرى في ملك اخر وتحقق ضرره فعلى صاحب المجرى تعميره واصلاحه لرفع الضرر فاذا امتنع
جاز لصاحب الملك ان يقوم به على نفقة صاحب المجرى بالقدر المعروف.
المادة 1300-1- لكل مالك عقار يريد ان يستعمل لري ارضه المياه الطبيعية او الاصطناعية التي يكون له حق التصرف بها ان
يحصل على مرور هذه المياه في الاراضي المتوسطة بينها وبين أرضه بشرط ان يدفع عن ذلك تعويضا معجلا وعلى شرط ان لا يخل
ذلك بانتفاع صاحب الارض اخلالا بينا واذا اصاب الارض ضرر من جراء ذلك فان لصاحب الارض ان يطلب تعويضا عما اصابه من
ضرر. 
2- وعلى صاحب الارض ان يسمح بان تقام على ارضه الانشاءات اللازمة لحق المجرى لارض مجاورة لقاء تعويض يدفع مقدما وله
الانتفاع بهذه المنشآت على ان يتحمل من مصروفات اقامتها ومقابل الانتفاع بها قدرا يتناسب مع ما يعود عليه من نفع.

المادة 1301- لمالك العقار اذا اصابه ضرر بسبب المنشآت المشار اليها في المادة السابقة ان يطلب تضمين ما اتلفته هذه
المنشآت ممن افادوا منها.

6- حق المسيل 
المادة 1302- المسيل هو طريق اسالة المياه الطبيعية او تصريف المياه غير الصالحة او الزائدة عن الحاجة بمرورها في
ارض الغير.

المادة 1303- 1- تتلقى الاراضي المنخفضة المياه السائلة سيلا طبيعيا من الاراضي العالية. دون ان يكون ليد الانسان دخل
في اسالتها.
2- ولا يجوز لمالك الارض المنخفضة ان يقيم سدا لمنع هذا السيل.
3- كما لا يجوز لمالك الارض العالية ان يقوم بعمل يزيد من عبء الارض المنخفضة.

المادة 1304- لمالك الارض الزراعية الذي يروي ارضه بالمياه الطبيعية او الصناعية حق تصريف المياه غير الصالحة او الزائدة
عن حاجته بمرورها في ارض الغير مقابل تعويض مناسب.

المادة 1305- لملاك الاراضي التي تجري فيها مياه المسيل ان ينتفعوا بالمنشآت الخاصة بتصريف مياه اراضيهم على ان يتحمل
كل منهم نفقات اقامة المنشآت وتعديلها وصيانتها بنسبة ما يعود عليه من فائدة.

المادة 1306- لا يجوز لاحد اجراء مسيل ضار في ملك الغير او في الطريق العام او الخاص ويزال الضرر ولو كان قديما.
المادة 1307- لا يجوز لاصحاب المنشآت الجديدة تصريف مسيلها الى ملك اخر دون اذن منه.
المادة 1308- 1- على مالك العقار ان يهيىء سطحه بصورة تسيل معها مياه الامطار في أرضه او في الطريق العامة، مع مراعاة
القوانين والانظمة الخاصة.
2- ولا يجوز له اسالة هذه المياه في الارض المجاورة.

الفرع الثالث 
آثار الحقوق المجردة
المادة 1309- يتحدد نطاق الحق المجرد بالسند الذي أنشأه وبالعرف السائد في الجهة التي يقع بها العقار كما يخضع للاحكام
التالية.

المادة 1310- لمالك العقار المنتفع ان يباشر حقه في الحدود المشروعة وان يقوم بما يلزم لاستعمال حقه وصيانته دون زيادة
في عبء الانتفاع.
المادة 1311-1- نفقات الاعمال اللازمة لمباشرة الحق المجرد وصيانته على عاتق صاحب العقار المنتفع.
2- فاذا كانت الاعمال نافعة ايضا للعقار الخادم كانت نفقات الصيانة على الطرفين بنسبة ما يعود من نفع على كل منهما.

المادة 1312- لا يجوز لصاحب العقار الخادم ان يأتي بعمل من شأنه التأثير على استعمال الحق المجرد او تغيير وضعه الا
اذا كان الانتفاع في المكان القديم أصبح أشد ارهاقا لمالك العقار الخادم او كان يمنعه عن القيام بالاصلاحات المفيدة
، وحينئذ لمالك هذا العقار ان يطلب نقل الحق الى موضع يتمكن فيه من استعمال حقه بسهولة الموضع القديم.
المادة 1313-1- اذا جزىء العقار المنتفع بقي الحق المجرد مستحقا لكل جزء منه على الا يزيد ذلك في اعباء العقار الخادم.
2- فاذا كان الحق لا يفيد الا بعض هذه الاجزاء فلصاحب العقار الخادم ان يطلب انهاءه عن باقيها.

المادة 1314-1- اذا جزىء العقار الخادم بقي الحق المجرد على كل جزء منه.
2- غير انه اذا كان الحق غير مستعمل في الواقع على بعض هذه الاجزاء ولا يمكن ان يستعمل عليها فلصاحب كل جزء منها ان
يطلب اسقاط هذا الحق من الجزء الذي يخصه.
الفرع الرابع 
انقضاء الحقوق المجردة 
المادة 1315- ينقضي الحق المجرد بانقضاء الاجل المحدد له او بزوال محله.
المادة 1316- ينقضي الحق المجرد باجتماع العقارين الخادم والمنتفع في يد مالك واحد ويعود اذا زال سبب انقضائه زوالا
يرجع الى الماضي.
المادة 1317- ينقضي الحق المجرد اذا تعذر استعماله بسبب تغير وضع العقارين الخادم والمنتفع ويعود اذا عاد الوضع الى
ما كان عليه.

المادة 1318- ينقضي الحق المجرد بابطال صاحبه لاستخدامه واعلامه لصاحب العقار الخادم العدول عن تخصيصه.
المادة 1319- ينقضي الحق المجرد اذا زال الغرض منه للعقار المنتفع او بقيت له فائدة محدودة لا تتفق مع الاعباء الواقعة
على العقار الخادم.
المادة 1320- انتفاع احد الشركاء على الشيوع بالحق المجرد يقطع مرور الزمان لمصلحة الباقين.
الكتاب الرابع
التأمينات العينية
الباب الأول:
الرهن التأميني :
الفلصل الاول - انشاء الرهن التأميني
الفصل الثاني - اثار الرهن التأميني
الفصل الثالث - القضاء الرهن التأميني
الباب الثاني :
التوثيق العيني بنص القانون :
( حقو الامتياز )
الفصل الاول - احكام عامة
الفصل الثاني - انواع الحقوق الممتازة
الفصل الثالث - احكام ختامية
المادة 1321- لا تسمع دعوى المطالبة بالحق المجرد اذا انقضت على عدم استعماله مدة خمس عشرة سنة فاذا كان الحق موقوفاً
كانت المدة ستا وثلاثين سنة.



الكتاب الرابع 
التأمينات العينية 
الباب الاول 
الرهن التأميني 
الفصل الاول 
انشاء الرهن التأميني 
المادة 1322- الرهن التأميني عقد به يكسب الدائن على عقار مخصص لوفاء دينه حقاً عينياً يكون له بمقتضاه ان يتقدم على
الدائنين العاديين والدائنين التاليين له في المرتبة في استيفاء حقه من ثمن ذلك العقار في اي يد يكون.
المادة 1323- لا ينعقد الرهن التأميني الا بتسجيله ويلتزم الراهن نفقات العقد الا اذا اتفق على غير ذلك.
المادة 1324-1- يجب ان يكون الراهن مالكاً للعقار المرهون واهلا للتصرف فيه.
2- ويجوز ان يكون الراهن نفس المدين او كفيلا عينياً يقدم رهناً لمصلحته.

المادة 1325- لا يجوز رهن ملك الغير الا اذا اجازه المالك الحقيقي بسند موثق.

المادة 1326-1- يجوز للاب ان يرهن ماله عند ولده الصغير وفي حالة عدم وجود الاب، للجد ابي الاب رهن ماله عند ذلك الصغير.
2- واذا كان للاب دين عند ابنه الصغير فله ان يرتهن لنفسه مال ولده.
3- وللاب او الجد ان يرهن مال الصغير بدين على الصغير نفسه.
4- وله ايضاً ان يرهن مال احد اولاده الصغار لابنه الاخر الصغير بدين له عليه على ان يؤخذ اذن المحكمة في الحالات
المبينة في الفقرات 2 و 3 و4.
5- وليس للاب ولا للجد ان يرهن مال ولده الصغير بدين لاجنبي على الاب.
المادة 1327-1- يجوز للوصي باذن المحكمة ان يرهن مال الصغير او المحجور عند اجنبي بدين له على ايهما.
2- ولا يجوز له ان يرهن ماله عند الصغير او المحجور ولا ارتهان مال ايهما لنفسه.
المادة 1328- يجب ان يكون العقار المرهون رهناً تأمينياً قائماً وموجوداً عند اجراء الرهن.

المادة 1329-1- لا يجوز ان يقع الرهن التأميني الا على عقار يصح التعامل فيه او حق عيني على عقار.
2- ويجوز للمحكمة ان تبطل عقد الرهن التأميني اذا لم يكن العقار المرهون معيناً فيه تعييناً كافياً.
المادة 1330- يشمل الرهن التأميني ملحقات العقار المرهون من ابنية واغراس وعقارات بالتخصيص وكل ما يستحدث عليه من انشاءات
بعد العقد.

المادة 1331-1- للشريك في عقار شائع ان يرهن حصته ويتحول الرهن بعد القسمة الى الحصة المفرزة التي تقع في نصيبه مع
مراعاة قيده في دائرة التسجيل.
2- وتخصص المبالغ التي تستحق له من تعادل الحصص او ثمن العقار لسداد دين الرهن.

المادة 1332- يشترط في مقابل الرهن التأميني ان يكون ديناً ثابتاً في الذمة او موعوداً به محدداً او عيناً من الاعيان
المضمونة.
المادة 1333- الرهن لا يتجزأ وكل جزء من العقار المرهون ضامن لكل الدين وكل جزء من الدين مضمون بالعقار المرهون.
المادة 1334- تسري احكام الرهن التأميني على المنقول الذي تقتضي قوانينه الخاصة تسجيله كالسيارة والسفينة.
الفصل الثاني 
آثار الرهن التأميني
اولا - بين عاقديه:
1- الراهن
المادة 1335- للراهن ان يتصرف في عقاره المرهون رهناً تأمينياً دون ان يؤثر ذلك على حقوق المرتهن.

المادة 1336-1- للراهن رهناً تأمينياً حق ادارة عقاره المرهون والحصول على غلته حتى تاريخ نزع ملكيته جبراً عند عدم
وفاء الدين.
2- وتلحق غلته بالعقار المرهون من تاريخ نزع الملكية.

المادة 1337- يضمن الراهن العقار المرهون رهناً تأمينياً وهو مسؤولا عن سلامته كاملا حتى تاريخ وفاء الدين وللمرتهن
ان يعترض على كل نقص في ضمانه وان يتخذ من الاجراءات ما يحفظ حقه على ان يرجع بالنفقات على الراهن.

المادة 1338-1- اذا هلك العقار المرهون رهناً تأمينياً او تعيب بخطأ من الراهن كان للمرتهن ان يطلب وفاء دينه فوراً
وتقديم ضمان كاف لدينه.
2- فاذا كان الهلاك او التعيب بسبب لا يد للراهن فيه كان له الخيار بين ان يقدم ضماناً كافياً للدين او وفاءه قبل
حلول الاجل.
3- فااذ وقعت اعمال من شأنها ان تعرض العقار المرهون للهلاك او التعيب او تجعله غير كاف للضمان كان للمرتهن ان يطلب
من المحكمة وقف هذه الاعمال واتخاذ الوسائل التي تمنع وقوع الضرر.
المادة 1339- ينتقل الرهن عند هلاك العقار المرهون رهنا تأمينياً او تعيبه الى المال الذي يحل محله وللمرتهن ان يستوفي
حقه منه وفقاً لمرتبته.
المادة 1340- اذا كان الراهن كفيلا عينياً فلا يجوز اقتضاء الدين من غير العقار المرهون وليس له ان يطلب الرجوع على
المدين قبل التنفيذ على عقاره.
2- المرتهن 
المادة 1341- للمرتهن رهناً تأمينياً ان يتفرغ عن حقه لاخر بشرط موافقة المدين ويسجل سند التفرغ في دائرة التسجيل.

المادة 1342-1- للمرتهن رهناً تأمينياً ان يستوفي دينه من العقار المرهون عند حلول اجل الدين طبقاً لمرتبته وبعد اتخاذ
الاجراءات المنصوص عليها في قانون الاجراء او القوانين الخاصة.
2- فاذا لم يف العقار بدينه كان له الرجوع بباقي دينه على اموال المدين كدائن عادي.
المادة 1343- اذا اشترط في عقد الرهن تمليك العين المرهونة للمرتهن في مقابل دينه ان لم يؤده للراهن في الاجل المعين
فالرهن صحيح والشرط باطل.
المادة 1344-1- الاجارة المنجزة الصادرة من الراهن لا تنفذ في حق المرتهن الا اذا كانت ثابتة التاريخ قبل الرهن.
2- اما الاجازة المضافة التي تبدأ بعد انتهاء الاجارة المنجزة فلا تنفذ في حق المرتهن مطلقاً الا اذا سجلت في عقد
الرهن.
ثانيا - بالنسبة الى غير المتعاقدين:
المادة 1345- ينفذ الرهن التأميني في حق غير المتعاقدين من تاريخ تسجيله في دائرة التسجيل قبل ان يكسب الغير حقاً
عينياً على العقار المرهون.
المادة 1346- يقتصر اثر الرهن التأميني على المبلغ المحدد في سند الرهن والثابت في دائرة التسجيل ما لم ينص القانون
او الاتفاق على غير ذلك.

المادة 1347- لا تنفذ حوالة الرهن التأميني ولا التفرغ عنه او التنازل عن درجته في حق غير المتعاقدين الا بقيدها على
سند الحق الاصلي وتسجيلها.
1- حق التقدم 
المادة 1348- 1- تؤدى ديون الدائنين المرتهنين رهناً تأمينياً من ثمن العقار المرهون او من المال الذي حل محله طبقاً
لمرتبة كل منهم ولو كانوا قد اجروا القيد في يوم واحد وذلك بعد حسم ما انفق في هذا الشأن في الدوائر المختصة.
2- وتحدد هذه المرتبة بالرقم التتابعي للقيد فاذا تقدم اشخاص متعددون في وقت واحد لقيد رهونهم ضد مدين واحد وعلى عقار
واحد فيكون قيد هذه الرهون تحت رقم واحد ويعتبر هؤلاء الدائنون عند التوزيع في مرتبة واحدة.
المادة 1349- يجوز للدائن المرتهن ان ينزل عن مرتبة رهنه بمقدار دينه لدائن مرتهن اخر على ذات العقار المرهون.

المادة 1350-1- تعتبر مرتبة الرهن التأميني من تاريخ تسجيله في دائرة التسجيل.
2- ويحتفظ بمرتبته حتى يقيد بدائرة التسجيل ما يدل على انقضائه.
المادة 1351- يترتب على قيد الرهن ادخال مصروفات العقد والتسجيل ضمنياً في دين الرهن ومرتبته.
2-حق التتبع:
المادة 1352- للدائن المرتهن رهناً تأمينياً حق تتبع العقار المرهون في يد اي حائز له لاستيفاء دينه عند حلول اجل
الوفاء به طبقاً لمرتبته.

المادة 1353- للدائن المرتهن رهناً تأمينياً ان يتخذ اجراءات نزع ملكية العقار المرهون وبيعه اذا لم يؤد الدين في ميعاده
وذلك بعد انذار المدين وحائز العقار طبقاً للاجراءات المنصوص عليها في قانون الاجراء والقوانين الخاصة.

المادة 1354- يعتبر حائزا للعقار المرهون كل من انتقلت اليه بعد الرهن ملكيته او حق عيني اخر عليه باي سبب دون ان يلزمه
شخصياً دين الرهن.
المادة 1355- لحائز العقار المرهون رهناً تأمينياً ان يؤدي دين الرهن والنفقات بعد انذاره على ان يرجع بما اداه على
المدين وله ان يحل محل الدائن الذي استوفى دينه فيما له من حقوق.
المادة 1356- لحائز العقار المرهون رهناً تأمينياً حق تطهير العقار الذي آل اليه من كل حق عيني ترتب عليه توثيقاً لدين
مسجل باداء الدين حتى تاريخ اجراء بيعه او في المواعيد التي حددها قانون الاجراء او القوانين الخاصة.

المادة 1357- تتم اجراءات نزع الملكية الجبري عند عدم وفاء الدين طبقاً لاحكام قانون الاجراء والقوانين الخاصة.

المادة 1358-يجوز لحائز العقار المرهون رهناً تأمينياً ان يدخل في اجراءات بيع العقار بالمزاد فاذا رسا المزاد عليه
وادى الثمن اعتبر مالكاً للعقار بمقتضى سند ملكيته الاصلي ويتحرر العقار من الحق المسجل.
المادة 1359- اذا رسا مزاد العقار المرهون رهناً تأمينياً على غير حائزه فانه يكسبه بمقتضى قرار رسو المزاد عليه ويتلقى
حقه عن الحائز.

المادة 1360- 1- يضمن الحائز كل ما يصيب العقار المرهون من تخريب او تعيب.
2- وعليه رد غلة العقار من تاريخ انذاره بوفاء الدين.

المادة 1361- اذا زاد ثمن العقار المبيع على قيمة الديون الموثقة كانت الزيادة للحائز. ولدائنيه المرتهنين ان يستوفوا
ديونهم منها.
المادة 1362- لحائز العقار المرهون رهناً تأمينياً ان يعترض على الدين الذي بيع العقار بسببه بكل ما كان يجوز للمدين
ان يعترض به اذا كان الدين موثقاً بعد سند ملكية الحائز.
المادة 1363-1- يرجع الحائز بدعوى الضمان على المالك السابق في الحدود التي يرجع بها الخلف على من تلقى منه الملكية
معاوضة او تبرعاً.
2- ويرجع الحائز ايضاً على المدين بما دفعه زيادة على ما هو مستحق في ذمته بمقتضى سند ملكيته ايا كان السبب في دفع
هذه الزيادة ، ويحل محل الدائنين الذين وفاهم حقوقهم وبوجه خاص يحل محلهم فيما لهم من تأمينات قدمها المدين دون التأمينات
التي قدمها شخص اخر غير المدين.
الفصل الثالث 
انقضاء الرهن التأميني 
المادة 1364- ينقضي الرهن بانقضاء الالتزام الموثق به.
2- فاذا زال سبب انقضاء الالتزام عاد الرهن كما كان دون مساس بحقوق الغير حسن النية التي اكتسبها بين زال الحق وعودته.
المادة 1365- 1- للمدين ان يؤدي الدين الموثق بالرهن وملحقاته قبل حلول ميعاد الوفاء به.
2- وله ان يودعه دائرة التسجيل التي تقوم بعد التحقق من قيمته بتسوية ما يستحق في ذمة المدين وتسليمه سند الوفاء وانهاء
الرهن. على ان تراعى في ذلك احكام القوانين الخاصة.

المادة 1366- ينقضي الرهن ببيع العقار المرهون وفقاً لقانون الاجراء والقوانين الخاصة ودفع ثمنه الى الدائنين المرتهنين
طبقاً لمرتبة كل منهم او ايداعه.

المادة 1367- ينقضي الرهن التأميني بانتقال ملكية العقار المرهون الى المرتهن او انتقال حق الرهن الى الراهن على ان
يعود بزوال السبب اذا كان لزواله اثر رجعي.

المادة 1368- ينقضي الرهن التأميني اذا تنازل الدائن المرتهن عنه تنازلاً موثقاً وله ان يتنازل عن حق الرهن مع بقاء
الدين.
المادة 1369- 1- ينقضي الرهن التأميني بهلاك محله.
2- وتراعى احكام هلاك الرهن المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
المادة 1370-1-اذا انقضت مدة التقادم على الدين الموثق بالرهن ، جاز للراهن ان يطلب الحكم بفك الرهن.
2- واذا انتقل العقار المرهون الى حائز فله ان يحتج بالتقادم اذا سكت المرتهن دون عذر عن رفع دعوى الرهن عليه مدة
خمس عشرة سنة.
المادة 1371- لا ينقضي الرهن بموت الراهن او المرتهن، ويبقى قائماً عند الورثة.
الباب الثاني 
الرهن الحيازي 
الفصل الاول 
انشاء الرهن الحيازي 
المادة 1372- الرهن الحيازي هو احتباس مال في يد الدائن او يد عدل ضماناً لحق يمكن استيفاؤه منه كله او بعضه بالتقدم
على سائر الدائنين.

المادة 1373- يشترط في المرهون رهناً حيازياً ان يكون مقدور التسليم عند الرهن صالحاً للبيع.

المادة 1374- يشترط في مقابل الرهن الحيازي ان يكون ديناً ثابتاً ثبوتاً صحيحاً في الذمة او موعوداً به محدداً عند
الرهن.
المادة 1375- يشترط لتمام الرهن الحيازي ولزومه ان يقبضه الدائن او العدل وللراهن ان يرجع عن الرهن قبل التسليم.

المادة 1376- لراهن والمرتهن ان يتفقا على وضع المرهون حيازيا في يد عدل، وتصبح يد العدل كيد المرتهن ويتم الرهن بقبضه.
المادة 1377-1- لا يجوز للعدل ان يسلم المرهون للراهن او المرتهن دون رضا الاخر ما دام الدين قائماً وله ان يسترده
اذا كان قد سلمه.
2- واذا تلف المرهون قبل الاسترداد ضمن العدل قيمته.
المادة 1378- اذا توفي العدل ولم يتفق الراهن والمرتهن على ايداع الرهن عند غيره جاز لايهما ان يطلب من المحكمة ان
تأمر بوضعه في يد عدل تختاره.
المادة 1379-1- يشترط في الراهن رهنا حيازيا بدين عليه او غيره ان يكون مالكا للمرهون واهلا للتصرف فيه.
2- غير انه مع مراعاة احكام القوانين الخاصة يجوز لمن له حق التصرف في ارض اميرية رهنها رهنا حيازيا بدين
عليه او على غيره.
المادة 1380- تسري على الرهن الحيازي احكام المادتين 1326 و 1327 المتعلقتين بالرهن التأميني.
المادة 1381- تسري على رهن المال الشائع رهنا حيازيا احكام الرهن التأميني المنصوص عليها في المادة 1331 من هذا القانون.
المادة 1382- تسري على الرهن الحيازي احكام عدم جواز تجزئة المرهون ضمانا للدين المنصوص عليها في المادة 1333 من هذا
القانون ويبقى كله ضامنا لكل الدين او لجزء منه.
المادة 1383- يشمل الرهن الحيازي كل ما يشمله البيع من ملحقات متصلة بالمرهون.
المادة 1384- 1- يجوز ان يكون المرهون حيازيا ضامنا لاكثر من دين بمرتبة واحدة بشرط ان يتم رهنه بعقد واحد.
2- ويكون كله مرهونا عند كل من الدائنين مقابل دينه.
المادة 1385- 1- يجوز رهن المال المعار باذن من صاحبه المعير وبشروطه.
2- وليس للمعير ان يسترد المال المرهون قبل اداء الدين.
الفصل الثاني 
اثار الرهن الحيازي 
اولا- بين عاقديه: 
1- الراهن:
المادة 1386-1- لا يجوز للراهن ان يتصرف في المرهون حيازياً تصرفاً قابلا للفسخ مثل البيع والاجارة والهبة الا بقبول
المرتهن.
2- فاذا كان التصرف بيعاً فان حق المرتهن ينتقل الى ثمن المرهون.
المادة 1387-1- اذا اقر الراهن بالمرهون حيازياً لغيره فلا يسري اقراره في حق المرتهن.
2- ولا يسقط حق المرتهن في حبس المرهون حتى يستوفي دينه.
المادة 1388- يضمن الراهن سلامة المرهون وليس له ان يأتي عملا ينقص من ضمانه او يحول دون مباشرة المرتهن لحقوقه.
المادة 1389- تسري على الرهن الحيازي احكام تلف المرهون او تعيبه بسبب خطأ الراهن او قضاء وقدراً المنصوص عليها في
المادة (1338) من هذا القانون.
المادة 1390- ينتقل الرهن عند هلاك المرهون حيازياً او تعيبه الى المال الذي حل محله وللمرتهن ان يستوفي حقه منه وفقاً لاحكام المادة (1339) من هذا القانون.
2- المرتهن:
المادة 1391- على المرتهن ان يحفظ المرهون حيازياً بنفسه او بأمينه وان يعنى به عناية الرجل المعتاد وهو مسؤول عن
هلاكه او تعيبه ما لم يثبت ان ذلك يرجع الى سبب لا يد له فيه ، وعلى ان تراعى احكام المادتين 940 و 1396 من هذا القانون.
المادة 1392- ليس للمرتهن ان يتصرف في المرهون بغير اذن من الراهن ولا يجوز له بيعه الا اذا كان وكيلا في البيع.
المادة 1393- 1- لا يجوز للمرتهن ان ينتفع بالمرهون حيازياً منقولا او عقاراً بغير اذن الراهن.
2- فاذا اذن الراهن واباح له الانتفاع بنفسه بلا شرط من الدائن فله الانتفاع بنفسه ولا يسقط من الدين شيء في مقابل
ذلك.
3- وللمرتهن ان يستغله استغلالا كاملا باذن الراهن على ان يحسم ما حصل عليه من الغلة اولا من النفقات التي اداها عن
الراهن وثانياً من اصل الدين.
المادة 1394- اذا اساء الدائن استعمال الشيء المرهون حق للراهن ان يطلب وضع المرهون تحت يد عدل.
المادة 1395- للمرتهن ان يحبس المرهون حيازياً الى ان يستوفي كامل دينه وما يتصل به من ملحقات او نفقات وبعدئذ عليه
ان يرد المرهون الى راهنه.
المادة 1396-1- اذا هلك المرهون في يد المرتهن ضمن قيمته يوم القبض.
2- فاذا كانت قيمته مساوية لقيمة ضمانه سقط الدين سواء أكان الهلاك بتعدي المرتهن ام لا.
3- واذا كانت قيمته اكثر من الدين سقط الدين عن الراهن وضمن المرتهن الباقي ان كان الهلاك بتعديه او تقصيره في حفظه.
4- واذا كانت قيمته اقل من الدين سقط من الدين بقدره ويرجع الدائن بما بقي له على الراهن.
المادة 1397- للمرتهن حيازيا حقوق المرتهن رهنا تأمينيا في التنفيذ على المرهون ثم على سائر اموال المدين عند عدم استيفاء
كامل دينه المنصوص عليها في المادة (1342) من هذا القانون.
المادة 1398- تسري على الرهن الحيازي احكام بطلان الاتفاق على تملك المرهون عند عدم وفاء الدين في الرهن التأميني المنصوص
عليها في المادة 1343 من هذا القانون.
ثانيا- بالنسبة الى الغير:
حق الحبس وحق التتبع والاولوية 
المادة 1399- يجب لنفاذ عقد الرهن الحيازي في حق الغير ان يكون المرهون في يد الدائن المرتهن او العدل الذي ارتضاه
الطرفان.

المدة 1400- للمرتهن حبس المال المرهون تحت يده حتى يستوفي دينه كاملا فاذا زالت يده عنه دون ارادته كان له حق استرداده.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1401- يضمن المرهون حيازيا اصل الدين والنفقات الضرورية التي يؤديها المرتهن على الراهن ومصروفات عقد الرهن
وتنفيذه.

الفصل الثالث 
أحكام خاصة ببعض الرهون الحيازية 
اولا - رهن العقار:
المادة 1402- لا يعتبر الرهن العقاري الحيازي نافذا بالنسبة للغير الا اذا سجل في دائرة التسجيل الى جانب حيازة الدائن
المرتهن.
المادة 1403-1- للدائن المرتهن ان يعير المرهون حيازيا او يؤجره الى راهنه على ان يظل المرهون ضامنا لوفاء الدين ودون
ان يؤثر ذلك على نفاذ الرهن في حق الغير.
2- ويتبع في شأن الايجار المدفوع من الراهن ما نصت عليه المادة (1393) من هذا القانون بشأن غلة العين المرهونة.
المادة 1404- يؤدي الدائن المرتهن النفقات اللازمة لاصلاح المرهون وصيانته وما يستحق عليه من ضرائب وتكاليف على ان
يحسم ذلك من غلة العقار المرهون او من ثمنه عند بيعه وفقا لمرتبة دينه.
ثانيا - رهن المنقول:
المادة 1405-لا يعتبر رهن المنقول حيازيا نافذا في حق الغير الا اذا دون في ورقة ثابتة التاريخ يحدد فيها الدين والمال
المرهون الى جانب انتقال الحيازة الى المرتهن.
المادة 1406- اذا كان المرهون مهددا بان يصيبه هلاك او نقص في القيمة اعلن المرتهن الراهن بذلك. فاذا لم يقدم الراهن
للمرتهن تأمينا اخر جاز لكل منهما ان يطلب من المحكمة بيع المرهون وحينئذ ينتقل حق الدائن الى الثمن.
المادة 1407- يجوز للراهن ان يطلب من المحكمة اذنا ببيع الشيء المرهون اذا سنحت فرصة لبيعه صفقة رابحة ولو كان ذلك
قبل حلول اجل الدين وتحدد المحكمة عند الاذن شروط البيع وتفصل في امر ايداع الثمن.
المادة 1408- تسري الاحكام السابقة بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع القوانين التجارية والقوانين الخاصة.
ثالثا - رهن الديون: 
المادة 1409- من رهن دينا له يلزمه ان يسلم إلى المرتهن السند المثبت لهذا الدين. 

المادة 1410- 1- لا يكون رهن الدين نافذا في حق المدين او قبل الغير الا اذا اعلن هذا الرهن رسميا الى المدين او رضي
به.
2- ولا يكون نافذا في حق الغير الا بحيازة المرتهن لسند الدين المرهون ، وتحسب للرهن مرتبته من التاريخ الثابت للاعلان
او القبول.
المادة 1411- يتم رهن الاسناد الاسمية او المحررة لامر بالطريقة الخاصة التي نص عليها القانون لحوالتها على ان يذكر
ان الحوالة تمت على سبيل الرهن.
المادة 1412- لا يجوز رهن الدين الذي لا يقبل الحوالة او الحجز.
المادة 1413- للمرتهن ان يحصل على الاستحقاقات الدورية للدين المرهون والتكاليف المتصلة به وله ان يحسم ذلك من النفقات
ثم من أصل دينه.
المادة 1414- على الدائن المرتهن المحافظة على الدين المرهون فاذا كان له ان يقتضي شيئا من هذا الدين دون تدخل من الراهن
كان عليه ان يقتضيه في الزمان والمكان المعينين للاستيفاء وان يبادر باخطار الراهن بذلك.
المادة 1415-للمدين في الدين المرهون ان يتمسك قبل الدائن المرتهن بأوجه الدفع المتعلقة بصحة الحق المضمون بالرهن وكذلك
بأوجه الدفع التي تكون له هو قبل دائنه الاصلي ، كل ذلك بالقدر الذي يجوز فيه للمدين في حالة الحوالة ان يتمسك بهذه
الدفوع قبل المحال اليه.
المادة 1416-1- يجب على المدين في الدين المرهون ان يؤدي الدين الى الراهن والمرتهن معا اذا استحق قبل استحقاق الدين
المضمون بالرهن.
2- وللراهن والمرتهن ان يتفقا على ايداع ما يؤديه المدين في يد عدل حتى يستحق الدين المضمون وينتقل حق الرهن الى ما
تم ايداعه.
المادة 1417- اذا اصبح الدين المرهون والدين المضمون بالرهن كلاهما مستحق الاداء ولم يستوف المرتهن حقه جاز له ان يقبض
من الدين المرهون ما يكون مستحقا له ويرد الباقي الى الراهن، هذا اذا كان المستحق له والدين المرهون من جنس واحد.

والا جاز له ان يطلب بيع الدين المرهون او تملكه بقيمته لاستيفاء حقه.
المادة 1418- تسري احكام رهن المنقول حيازيا على رهن الدين بما لا يتعارض مع الاحكام السابقة.
الفصل الرابع 
انقضاء الرهن الحيازي
المادة 1419- ينقضي حق الرهن الحيازي بانقضاء الدين الموثق ويعود معه اذا زال السبب الذي انقضى به الدين دون اخلال
بالحقوق التي يكون الغير حسن النية قد كسبها قانونا في الفترة ما بين انقضاء الدين وعودته.

المادة 1420- ينقضي الرهن الحيازي ايضا بتنازل الدائن المرتهن عن حقه في الرهن صراحة او دلالة.
المادة 1421- ينقضي الرهن الحيازي باتحاده مع حق الملكية في يد واحدة على انه يعود اذا زال السبب بأثر رجعي.
المادة 1422- ينقضي الرهن الحيازي بهلاك الشيء او انقضاء الحق المرهون.
المادة 1423- لا ينقضي الرهن الحيازي بموت الراهن او المرتهن ويبقى رهنا عند الورثة حتى وفاء الدين.
الباب الثالث 
التوثيق العيني بنص القانون 
- حقوق الامتياز -
الفصل الاول 
أحكام عامة 
المادة 1424- الامتياز حق عيني تابع يخول الدائن اسبقية اقتضاء حقه مراعاة لصفته ويتقرر بنص القانون.
المادة 1425-1- اذا لم ينص القانون على مرتبة امتياز الحق كانت مرتبته تالية للحقوق المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب.
2- واذا كانت الحقوق في مرتبة واحدة فانها تؤدى بنسبة كل منها ما لم يقض القانون بغير ذلك.
المادة 1426- يقع الامتياز العام للدائن على جميع اموال المدين. اما الامتياز الخاص فيرد على منقول او عقار معين.
المادة 1427- 1- لا يؤثر الامتياز على حقوق حائز المنقول اذا كان حسن النية.
2- ويعتبر حائزا في حكم الفقرة السابقة مؤجر العقار بالنسبة للمنقولات الموجودة بالعين المؤجرة وصاحب الفندق بالنسبة
لامتعة النزلاء.
3- ولصاحب الامتياز على المنقول اذا خشي ضياعه او التصرف فيه ان يطلب وضعه تحت الحراسة.

المادة 1428- 1- تسري احكام الرهن التأميني على حقوق الامتياز الواردة على العقار بما لا يتنافى مع طبيعتها.
2- على انه لا محل لتسجيل حقوق الامتياز الموثقة لحقوق خزانة الدولة ورسوم ونفقات البيوع القضائية.
المادة 1429- تسري احكام الرهن التأميني المتعلقة بهلاك الشيء وتعيبه على حقوق الامتياز.

المادة 1430- ينقضي حق الامتياز بنفس الطرق التي ينقضي بها حق الرهن التأميني والحيازي ووفقا لاحكام انقضاء هذين الحقين
ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك.
الفصل الثاني
انواع الحقوق الممتازة 
المادة 1431- الحقوق المبينة في النصوص التالية تكون ممتازة بمرتبتها فيها وتستوفى فيها بنسبة كل منها وذلك الى جانب
حقوق الامتياز المقررة بنصوص خاصة.
اولا - حقوق الامتياز العامة وحقوق الامتياز الخاصة على منقول.
المادة 1432- يكون للمصروفات القضائية التي انفقت لمصلحة الدائنين المشتركة في حفظ اموال المدين وبيعها حق امتياز
على ثمن هذه الاموال وتستوفى قبل اي حق آخر.
المادة 1433- 1- للضرائب والرسوم والحقوق الاخرى من اي نوع كانت المستحقة للحكومة امتياز بالشروط المقررة في القوانين
الصادرة بهذا الشأن.
2- وتستوفى هذه المستحقات من ثمن الاموال المتعلقة بالامتياز في اية يد كانت قبل اي حق اخر عدا المصروفات القضائية.

المادة 1434- للنفقات التي صرفت في حفظ المنقول او اصلاحه امتياز عليه وتستوفى من ثمنه بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ
المستحقة للحكومة.
المادة 1435-1- يكون للديون الآتية، بقدر ما هو مستحق منها في الستة الشهور الاخيرة حق امتياز على جميع اموال المدين
من منقول وعقار:-
أ- المبالغ المستحقة ، من اجور ومرتبات وتعويضات ومكافآت الخدم والكتاب والعمال وكل أجير آخر.
ب- المبالغ المستحقة عما صرف للمدين ولمن يعوله من مأكل وملبس ودواء.
ج- النفقة المستحقة في ذمة المدين لمن تجب نفقتهم عليه.
2- وتستوفى هذه المبالغ مباشرة بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزينة ومصروفات الحفظ والاصلاح ، اما فيما
بينهما فتستوفى بنسبة كل منها.
المادة 1436-1- يكون لاثمان البذار والسماد وغيره من مواد التخصيب والمبيدات الحشرية ونفقات الزراعة والحصاد امتياز
على المحصول الذي صرفت في انتاجه وتستوفى من ثمه بعد الحقوق السابقة ان وجدت.
2- كما يكون لاثمان الالات الزراعية ونفقات اصلاحها امتياز عليها في نفس المرتبة.

المادة 1437- لاجرة العقارات والاراضي الزراعية لسنتين او لمدة الايجار ان قلت عن ذلك، ولكل حق اخر للمؤجر بمقتضى عقد
الايجار امتياز على ما يكون موجودا بالعين المؤجرة ومملوكا للمستأجر من منقول قابل للحجز او محصول زراعي.
المادة 1438- يثبت امتياز الاجرة المشار اليه في المادة السابقة ولو كانت المنقولات مملوكة لزوجة المستأجر او للغير
الذي يجهل المؤجر حقه وذلك مع مراعاة الاحكام الخاصة بالمنقول المسروق او الضائع.

المادة 1439-يثبت امتياز دين الايجار على المنقولات والمحصولات الموجودة بالعين المؤجرة والمملوكة للمستأجر الثاني
اذا نص في العقد على منع المستأجر من التأجير لغيره فاذا لم ينص على ذلك فلا يثبت الامتياز الا للمبالغ المستحقة للمستأجر
الاصلي في ذمة المستأجر منه عند المطالبة.
المادة 1440- للمؤجر حق تتبع الاموال المثقلة بالامتياز اذا نقلت من العين المؤجرة بغير رغبته او بغير علمه ولم يبق
في العين اموال كافية لضمان الحقوق الممتازة وذلك دون اخلال بحقوق حسني النية من الغير على هذه الاموال ويبقى الامتياز
قائما على الاموال التي نقلت ولو اضر بحق الغير لمدة ثلاث سنوات من يوم نقلها اذا اوقع المؤجر عليها حجزا في خلال
ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ النقل ، ومع ذلك اذا بيعت هذه الاموال الى مشتر حسن النية في سوق عام او في مزاد علني او ممن
يتجر في مثلها وجب على المؤجر ان يرد الثمن الى المشتري.
المادة 1441- يستوفى دين ايجار العقارات والاراضي الزراعية من ثمن الاموال المثقلة بالامتياز بعدالحقوق الواردة في
المواد السابقة الا ما كان منها غير نافذ في حق المؤجر باعتباره حائزا حسن النية.

المادة 1442-1- المبالغ المستحقة لصاحب الفندق في ذمة النزيل عن اجرة الاقامة والمؤونة وما صرف لحسابه، لها امتياز
على الامتعة التي احضرها النزيل في الفندق او ملحقاته.
2- ويقع الامتياز على الامتعة ولو كانت غير مملوكة للنزيل. اذا لم يثبت ان صاحب الفندق كان يعلم وقت ادخالها عنده
بحق الغير عليها بشرط ان لا تكون تلك الامتعة مسروقة او ضائعة ، ولصاحب الفندق ان يعارض في نقل الامتعة من فندقه ما
دام لم يستوف حقه كاملا، فاذا نقلت الامتعة رغم معارضته او دون علمه ، فان حق الامتياز يبقى قائما عليها دون اخلال
بالحقوق التي كسبها الغير بحسن نية على هذه الاموال.
المادة 1443- يكون لامتياز صاحب الفندق مرتبة المؤجر فاذا اجتمع الحقان قدم اسبقهما تاريخا ما لم يكن غير نافذ في حق
الاخر.

المادة 1444- 1- لبائع المنقول امتياز عليه بالثمن وملحقاته ويبقى هذا الامتياز ما دام المنقول محتفظا بذاتيته وذلك
دون اخلال بالحقوق التي اكتسبها من كان حسن النية من الغير ومع مراعاة الاحكام الخاصة بالمواد التجارية.
2- ويلي هذا الامتياز الحقوق المتقدمة والواقعة على منقول ويسري في حق المؤجر وصاحب الفندق واذا ثبت علمهما عند وضع
المنقول في العين المؤجرة او في الفندق.
المادة 1445- 1- للشركاء في المنقول اذا اقتسموه امتياز عليه ضمانا لحق كل منهم في الرجوع على الاخرين بسبب القسمة
واستيفاء ما تقرر لهم فيها من معدل.
2- و لامتياز المتقاسم مرتبة امتياز البائع ويقدم اسبقهما تاريخا اذا اجتمعا.
ثانيا - حقوق الامتياز الخاصة على عقار:
المادة 1446- 1- ما يستحق لبائع العقار او مفرغه، من الثمن وملحقاته له حق امتياز على العقار المبيع او المفرغ.
2- ويجب تسجيل حق الامتياز في دائرة تسجيل الاراضي وتكون مرتبته من تاريخ تسجيله.
المادة 1447-1- للشركاء في العقار اذا اقتسموه حق امتياز عليه ضمانا لحق رجوع ايهم على الاخرين بما تخوله القسمة من
حق في اقتضاء معدلها.
2- ويجب تسجيل حق الامتياز الناشىء عن القسمة وتتحدد مرتبته من تاريخ التسجيل.

الفصل الثالث 
احكام ختامية 
المادة 1448-1- يلغى العمل بما يتعارض مع احكام هذا القانون من مجلة الاحكام العدلية 0
2- عند تطبيق احكام هذا القانون تراعى احكام القوانين الخاصة.
المادة 1449- رئيس الوزراء والوزراء كل في نطاق اختصاصه مكلفون بتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون.

----------

